# Smoking and Obamacare #5



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Why not check with SS and see if she found the tone of your post offensive? If she didn't then the subject is closed. If she did then you should apologize as you claim you meant no harm. It's really very simple.


She didn't find anything I said personally hurtful, as she stated in her recent post. And to be honest, I re read my posts hoping that if I had hurt her feelings, I would have apologized. Your arrogance to tell me to apologize is pathetic and again none of your business. If I need to apologize I will and do not need you telling me what to do. Because there was never any intent to hurt her feelings. You (and unfortunately Alcameron too) seem to want to stir things up, when there is absolutely no need. It almost appears to me that you make up these accusations just to see your name in print.

So if the above is true, one could conclude that you are the bully.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Thanks for so kindly accepting my apology. :thumbup:


I too want to thank you for letting everyone that I had not hurt your feelings, which I stated was never my intent and reread my posts to double check. If I do, send me a PM and I will publicly apologize.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> She didn't find anything I said personally hurtful, as she stated in her recent post. And to be honest, I re read my posts hoping that if I had hurt her feelings, I would have apologized. Your arrogance to tell me to apologize is pathetic and again none of your business. If I need to apologize I will and do not need you telling me what to do. Because there was never any intent to hurt her feelings. You (and unfortunately Alcameron too) seem to want to stir things up, when there is absolutely no need. It almost appears to me that you make up these accusations just to see your name in print.
> 
> So if the above is true, one could conclude that you are the bully.


No need for you to apologize. In fact it was my mistake for misreading your tone, and I am sorry I jumped to the wrong conclusions.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Hey did you hear, Bloomberg is spending 12 million on TV adds in (?) 10 states that he wants them to change their gun laws. He believes it is his duty.
> 
> God help us. Can you imagine, he wants to ban large sodas, that failed. Now he wants to get involved in other States' business. Stay in NYC and leave the rest of us alone you rotten apple you.


Not only gun laws, he also feels we SHOULD lose some of our freedoms!!! Absolute arrogance. I agree, he should stay in NYC.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> C'mon Jane, this is Holy Week. Despite some regrettable lapses I'm trying really hard to keep a civil tongue in my head and give everyone the benefit of the doubt. Let's all try to be ladies, at least through Sunday.


Wow, so you are saying that you will only try to keep a civil tongue because it is Holy Week? Why bother? It seems very hypocritical and an insult to your religion.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Soloweygirl

Thank you for bringing that up, because I did not want to be called a 'bigot' or 'holier-than-thou' or many of the other nasty words slung around. 

Can you imagine that someone is only civil during Holy Week? I guess with that thinking, we will have to wait until Christmas for another week of civility.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Soloweygirl
> 
> Thank you for bringing that up, because I did not want to be called a 'bigot' or 'holier-than-thou' or many of the other nasty words slung around.
> 
> Can you imagine that someone is only civil during Holy Week? I guess with that thinking, we will have to wait until Christmas for another week of civility.


Hey whats wrong with being a Big e dot, you can join my club, it's a lot of fun, and the benifit is you are always right.

I make myself laugh i like it here in my mind that is the voice's like me. You also are funny don't ya know.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow! I am new and I thought this was about knitting!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Not only gun laws, he also feels we SHOULD lose some of our freedoms!!! Absolute arrogance. I agree, he should stay in NYC.


He has his head up in the clouds Believe me NYC doesn't want him either.

He is going to run for governor just you wait and see.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> He has his head up in the clouds Believe me NYC doesn't want him either.
> 
> He is going to run for governor just you wait and see.


Probably president. He rocks!!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

dlarkin said:


> Wow! I am new and I thought this was about knitting!


Meh...you just picked the wrong thread. Although, we have discussed knitting from time to time here.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Probably president. He rocks!!


Doesn't surprise me that you would think so.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

dlarkin said:


> Wow! I am new and I thought this was about knitting!


we do talk a little about that too. Join in if you would like. We are such a jolly group on here. I am almost the normal one here, but it is just because of my political calling, I am running for President in 2016 and I would appreicate your vote. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Doesn't surprise me that you would think so.


He also rolls don't you know, hope he rolls out the door soon very soon.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> She didn't find anything I said personally hurtful, as she stated in her recent post. And to be honest, I re read my posts hoping that if I had hurt her feelings, I would have apologized. Your arrogance to tell me to apologize is pathetic and again none of your business. If I need to apologize I will and do not need you telling me what to do. Because there was never any intent to hurt her feelings. You (and unfortunately Alcameron too) seem to want to stir things up, when there is absolutely no need. It almost appears to me that you make up these accusations just to see your name in print.
> 
> So if the above is true, one could conclude that you are the bully.


Well, I guess You chose to give me honorable mention in your post, but I am not intentionally stirring any pots. I guess I just get on your nerves. I respond when I can no longer hold my peace. I'm sorry if I bother you, but we just have different views of things. Plus, to me, your post here was an intentional pot-stir.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Soloweygirl
> 
> Thank you for bringing that up, because I did not want to be called a 'bigot' or 'holier-than-thou' or many of the other nasty words slung around.
> 
> Can you imagine that someone is only civil during Holy Week? I guess with that thinking, we will have to wait until Christmas for another week of civility.


Intentional pot-stir above? That's how I take it.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> He also rolls don't you know, hope he rolls out the door soon very soon.


I suggest to all you naysayers about Bloomberg rent the documentary Food, Inc. It is about the food industry in this country and their very powerful lobby. You'd be shocked to know what the government allows in our food due to the influence of the food industry. So 
Bloomberg's foray into the soft rink industry does not hold a candle to what the industrial food complex does to our food supply. You may think that he is taking away your freedom however more people will be dying of obesity than starvation. If you don't believe we have a problem I guess you really do not follow the news. Childhood obesity is not only a killer it is and will be a drain on healthcare for many years to come. his too can be attributed to the food industry. Their bottom line will always be profits for their company and not the health and welfare of the American and world public.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> He also rolls don't you know, hope he rolls out the door soon very soon.


He is serving his last term, therefore he will leave NYC soon. Why are you negative? He isn't even your mayor, unless you live in NY.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Because I use to live there and because I still have friends there. And believe it or not he is not loved in new York.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Probably president. He rocks!!


As of Oct 2012 his favorability was 61% was not able to find current percentage.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Should of said I lived in a borough of new york city.

Must have been a left wing poll believe me he is not beloved by the middle class.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Because I use to live there and because I still have friends there. And believe it or not he is not loved in new York.


When did you live there? The city has changed so much even since I lived there even after 9/11.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Should of said I lived in a borough of new york city.
> 
> Must have been a left wing poll believe me he is not beloved by the middle class.


You do mean Republicans don't you?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I suggest to all you naysayers about Bloomberg rent the documentary Food, Inc. It is about the food industry in this country and their very powerful lobby. You'd be shocked to know what the government allows in our food due to the influence of the food industry. So
> Bloomberg's foray into the soft rink industry does not hold a candle to what the industrial food complex does to our food supply. You may think that he is taking away your freedom however more people will be dying of obesity than starvation. If you don't believe we have a problem I guess you really do not follow the news. Childhood obesity is not only a killer it is and will be a drain on healthcare for many years to come. his too can be attributed to the food industry. Their bottom line will always be profits for their company and not the health and welfare of the American and world public.


A someone who really bellieves this man's words. Gee why does that not shock me. Not to worry about the health care any more remember Obama made sure of that. All will be taken care of and it will not cost you anything, so what's the problem hey.
Funny how you bash the same people you are buying food from. Do not know of any company that stays in business with out making a profit. You havae a chose what foods to put in your body the food companies make what the consumer wants not the other way around. It does take much to figure that out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

In the 70"s why does that mean I don't get a prize.


MY Friends still live there.

Do you live there?

Do you actual know how much it has changed ?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

<whispering to Yarnie, ignore them, not worth your time.>

We have more important things in our country to worry about. The boy that wants to raffle off his cow. But never fear, PITA is there to stir up a storm. They are a joke. They think they are as important as Jim Carrey.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I know it's amazing that I have friends who live in NEW YORK CITY.Bet you are even amazed that I acutal have friends.

An guess what else Aunt Mitz own a resturant two blocks from Battery Park.Really nice place to eat. Up scale don't you know. 

Watch out for cab drivers if you don't know where you are going and how to get there, they will take the long way. 

Also subways are a riot, to ride on.

Macy Saks Fifth Avenue, Broadway, Tiffany's, diamond row, yes I know it all. Lots of fun, deli's open all night, Natan's, Statue Of Liberty on Ellis Island, must take a ferry to get there over there, East River.

Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to be free.
Just a part of the Sonnet written by Emma Lazarus. Which is engraved on a bronze Plaque.
But best get to see it soon as am sure due to Sequester It maybe the next one Obama closes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> <whispering to Yarnie, ignore them, not worth your time.>
> 
> We have more important things in our country to worry about. The boy that wants to raffle off his cow. But never fear, PITA is there to stir up a storm. They are a joke. They think they are as important as Jim Carrey.


Oh but I couldn't let this one slip by. When one thinks they know what they don't know I really must provide and education.

Just like I want to tell Carrey some facts he needs to learn . Like shutting his mouth, and moving back to his own country, and tellling him that just because he thinks he is funny and in the movies, does not mean he has a brain or a thought that is worth listening too.

Pita what now they are starting again, information please.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> You do mean Republicans don't you?


No dear lady I means the you know whose, and whats thems do. Sorry my New York accent is coming back.

See you disappeared again, you have been doing that a lot lately.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No dear lady I means the you know whose, and whats thems do. Sorry my New York accent is coming back.
> 
> See you disappeared again, you have been doing that a lot lately.


I have not disappeared, I just have difficulty answering stupid people. I come from NY, and have never spoken like that in my life. You refuse to listen to anyone but those of your own ilk. That,s OK with me, I do so enjoy reading about your superior lives because you have religion and are church going, however as an outsider I see false humility and false pride. Judge not lest you be judged, You are correct, I should disappear because listenyng to you foolish people is a waste of my knitting time. Good night ladies, you may continue in your ignorance


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I have not disappeared, I just have difficulty answering stupid people. I come from NY, and have never spoken like that in my life. You refuse to listen to anyone but those of your own ilk. That,s OK with me, I do so enjoy reading about your superior lives because you have religion and are church going, however as an outsider I see false humility and false pride. Judge not lest you be judged, You are correct, I should disappear because listenyng to you foolish people is a waste of my knitting time. Good night ladies, you may continue in your ignorance


Oh thank you so much I do enjoy chatting with you too. You must have been such fun in New York although I doubt that you lived there maybe visited. 
You do know I am a bigot, and am always right, and yes I am superior. Oh I enjoy myself so and ignorance is bliss don't you know. :twisted:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I have not disappeared, I just have difficulty answering stupid people. I come from NY, and have never spoken like that in my life. You refuse to listen to anyone but those of your own ilk. That,s OK with me, I do so enjoy reading about your superior lives because you have religion and are church going, however as an outsider I see false humility and false pride. Judge not lest you be judged, You are correct, I should disappear because listenyng to you foolish people is a waste of my knitting time. Good night ladies, you may continue in your ignorance


Your coming from New York it's no wonder you're as surly as you are.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> I have not disappeared, I just have difficulty answering stupid people. I come from NY, and have never spoken like that in my life. You refuse to listen to anyone but those of your own ilk. That,s OK with me, I do so enjoy reading about your superior lives because you have religion and are church going, however as an outsider I see false humility and false pride. Judge not lest you be judged, You are correct, I should disappear because listenyng to you foolish people is a waste of my knitting time. Good night ladies, you may continue in your ignorance


From your keyboard to God's ears


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Yarnie, here you go

http://video.foxnews.com/v/2253855065001/holy-cow-peta-protests-14-year-olds-raffle/


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

It never ceases to amaze me on this ongoing saga of a thread.

I've never seen so much self rightous hoo haw in my life. 

It is my opinion that you fine conservative "christian" ladies are the most Judgmental people I have ever had witness to read.

I've seen many times where you accuse the other side to nastiness and name calling - believe me it is on both sides.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Yarnie, here you go
> 
> http://video.foxnews.com/v/2253855065001/holy-cow-peta-protests-14-year-olds-raffle/


That is so there are no words for what they did and the boy is only 14 years old. then to send that picture of the lettuce girls, what world do these people live in that they think it was o.k. to do this.

I sure hope all who see this send that child money for his trip.

Just unabelieveable what is happening to this country.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MOMTO2 said:


> It never ceases to amaze me on this ongoing saga of a thread.
> 
> I've never seen so much self rightous hoo haw in my life.
> 
> ...


I hope you will not get upset with me. But if you find it so offensive why would you read it? 
There are sites I don't like and find it best not to go there.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I agree Yarnie, it always amazes me that people pop in, snipe attack with righteous indignation, and then leave. 

Feel a song coming on by Travis Tripp "Here's a quarter, call someone who cares......" 

Sometimes I find people's random comments as brilliant as Jim Carrey's.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I agree Yarnie, it always amazes me that people pop in, snipe attack with righteous indignation, and then leave.
> 
> Feel a song coming on by Travis Tripp "Here's a quarter, call someone who cares......"
> 
> Sometimes I find people's random comments as brilliant as Jim Carrey's.


Oh laughter being heard love the song. Oh don't tell me there is more than one Carrey out there. That's all I need to hear.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That is so there are no words for what they did and the boy is only 14 years old. then to send that picture of the lettuce girls, what world do these people live in that they think it was o.k. to do this.
> 
> I sure hope all who see this send that child money for his trip.
> 
> Just unabelieveable what is happening to this country.


I agree. It seems that many people feel they have the right to direct unwarranted criticism to anyone who says or does something they don't like or approve of, that will not affect them, and is none of their business. Free speech aside, where are their manners, good sense, or the ability to exercise self control long enough to realize that their opinion isn't important in every matter? Bullying, I'd say.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

The following item was on FaceBook as well as on a number of other news reporting sites. It is posted here for any interested parties to read, not just the brief article but more interestingly the comments that follow, due to the sense of outrage at one poster here on KP. Apparently others share her sentiment and are not shy about stating it.

Gaza Militants Launch Rockets Into Israel Miles From Obama
03/26/13

Several rockets fired from the Gaza Strip landed just a few miles away from the location of U.S. President Barack Obama in southern Israel according to ABC news:
Read more at http://www.reagancoalition.com/articles/2013/20130326002-gaza-obama.html#534k9rkHzFrkgptk.99


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is another example of free speech taken to the extreme in an institution of higher learning...

FAU Left Wing Professor Forces Students to Stomp Jesus
03/26/13

From Miami Herald:
For the second time this year, Florida Atlantic University is making the news for the strange behavior of a professor.

A junior at the universitys Davie campus says his professor threw him out of a course for refusing to stomp on Jesus.

Ryan Rotela, of Coral Springs, told CBS12 in West Palm Beach that three weeks ago, the instructor in his Intercultural Communications class asked everyone in the class to take out a sheet of paper, write Jesus in bold letters and put the piece of paper on the floor.

The instructor, Deandre Poole, then told the class to stomp on the papers.

Rotela refused, and told Poole he was offended by the instruction.

"Anytime you stomp on something it shows that you believe that something has no value. So if you were to stomp on the word Jesus, it says that the word has no value," Rotela told CBS12.
Read more at http://www.reagancoalition.com/articles/2013/20130326007-stomp-fau.html#saGE7lRIO2yVc9g8.99

There is more complete information(but it doesn't clarify the purpose of the professor's demand) at the following link:
http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/03/22/3301023/student-fau-professor-suspended.html


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I saw that news article. I was appalled. Amazing that the NAACP, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson and others aren't condemning the "professor"; especially AL and JJ. Aren't they 'men of the cloth'? I can't even imagine the outrage if the races of the professor and student were reversed. There would be riots. But no, this situation does not fit into their agenda. God forbid that they condemn all violations of people's Civil Rights.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MOMTO2 said:


> It never ceases to amaze me on this ongoing saga of a thread.
> 
> I've never seen so much self rightous hoo haw in my life.
> 
> ...


Well, we do not need nor want your opinion about the people on this site. Are you so self centered you troll around to other sites where you make rude remarks about people then leave?

We may disagree an this site, but under it all we have a respect for each other. You have not "earned" the right to make comments then leave. If you consider yourself a Christian then you have belittled everyone on this site so you are no better than what you have accused us of doing!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I saw that news article. I was appalled. Amazing that the NAACP, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson and others aren't condemning the "professor"; especially AL and JJ. Aren't they 'men of the cloth'? I can't even imagine the outrage if the races of the professor and student were reversed. There would be riots. But no, this situation does not fit into their agenda. God forbid that they condemn all violations of people's Civil Rights.


You must remember the above mentioned people have "one" of their own kind in the WH! They could care less what their own does to anyone else of a different race.

I have noticed even when I'm in a store's electric cart, the blacks expect me to get out of their way! Before OBO got in the WH, I never noticed that reaction from anyone!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I thought that the Easter Egg Roll at the White House had been canceled because of those devistating budget cuts. But now I see they are still on the calendar.

My question is, how can we afford this event? If we need to cancel WH tours, close airport towers, eliminate children's vacinnations, starve staff members according to Debbie W.Scholtz,.....how can we afford all the Secret Service overtime for this event for Congress and their families? Where is the outrage? Why is this still going to happen if our economy has been so devistated by the budget cuts? Or maybe it is being done for another photo op and a free add for Michelle's website, Let's Move.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

momeee said:


> I agree. It seems that many people feel they have the right to direct unwarranted criticism to anyone who says or does something they don't like or approve of, that will not affect them, and is none of their business. Free speech aside, where are their manners, good sense, or the ability to exercise self control long enough to realize that their opinion isn't important in every matter? Bullying, I'd say.


Yes, and he wasn't selling the cow for it to be eaten, for Pete's sake. Well, they can't stop him, can they? Surely he can still do it. What's wrong with Peta anyway? Answer: Everything!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I had a very enjoyable day at Daughter's house where she fed me a wonderful lunch and grands were happy to show me about their school.

The 12 year old has learned a lot of Latin words and enjoyed speaking the language. She also speaks Spanish fluently. She says French is next also is looking at the Apache Indian Language which I am so proud.

The 14 year old is becoming a math/science/computer expert where he lost me when he started speaking!

My daughter home schools the kids and she holds a ME in higher Education and her DH holds a ME in computer science (or whatever it is called).

They both have a BA in Economics and minors in Accounting. Daughter took 4 years of Latin in High school and all she could in college, but there is not a degree in Latin. Her DH speaks Spanish fluently and daughter speaks Spanish, French and Latin and will learn Apache soon.

Sorry did not mean to brag, but so proud of them. Daughter also sent home with me several packages of the beef that they bought when a friend wanted to sell half of the beef. So now today's chili will have hamburger!

Today is when I will get more yarn, yea! But will finish doily as about out of white so it won't be as big as pattern.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

momeee said:


> Here is another example of free speech taken to the extreme in an institution of higher learning...
> 
> FAU Left Wing Professor Forces Students to Stomp Jesus
> 03/26/13
> ...


*******************
What's his point?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I saw that news article. I was appalled. Amazing that the NAACP, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson and others aren't condemning the "professor"; especially AL and JJ. Aren't they 'men of the cloth'? I can't even imagine the outrage if the races of the professor and student were reversed. There would be riots. But no, this situation does not fit into their agenda. God forbid that they condemn all violations of people's Civil Rights.


We have so many good demonstrations of hypocrisy nowadays. Disgusting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, we do not need nor want your opinion about the people on this site. Are you so self centered you troll around to other sites where you make rude remarks about people then leave?
> 
> We may disagree an this site, but under it all we have a respect for each other. You have not "earned" the right to make comments then leave. If you consider yourself a Christian then you have belittled everyone on this site so you are no better than what you have accused us of doing!


You do make sense, Jane.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I thought that the Easter Egg Roll at the White House had been canceled because of those devistating budget cuts. But now I see they are still on the calendar.
> 
> My question is, how can we afford this event? If we need to cancel WH tours, close airport towers, eliminate children's vacinnations, starve staff members according to Debbie W.Scholtz,.....how can we afford all the Secret Service overtime for this event for Congress and their families? Where is the outrage? Why is this still going to happen if our economy has been so devistated by the budget cuts? Or maybe it is being done for another photo op and a free add for Michelle's website, Let's Move.


*********************************

Let's hope we won't need Secret Service there. Maybe Obama will take his family on another "spring holiday vacation." After all, the "little people" certainly don't need protection - of any kind.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I can not believe what is going on in this country, have they all lost their minds. 

I can not believe the apology that Peta sent out, they put it should of not been sent out. No apology to the young man. An, we are sorry would have been nice.

All this young man wants to do is visit another country and learn about the people there. Wouldn't it be in his best interest to learn about another country and it's people as to just read about it. 
Peta should do more than apologise they should send money to this young man instead of lady half dress doing sexy dancing. He is 14 for gosh sakes, seem they have no morals, and worry more about animals then a young boys impressions of what they deam as appropriate behavior.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> *********************************
> 
> Let's hope we won't need Secret Service there. Maybe Obama will take his family on another "spring holiday vacation." After all, the "little people" certainly don't need protection - of any kind.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As for the professor, I wish for him a long life, in which he has his beliefs stomp on.

It seem I hear of more and more colleges, with Profeeors that feel they have the right to tell young people, their own beliefs, and if the student does not agree they get a failing grade.

Yale is a good one for doing that. So much for higher education.

My way or the highway.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> *******************
> What's his point?


Apparently to prove to his students the importance of cultural conditioning and symbolic meanings in our society. The point (according to the syllabus the professor was following) was that many students would hesitate to step on what was ultimately just a piece of paper with a few letters scribbled on it.
Sounds like the professor had an interesting and valid point to make--not sure how the demonstration backfired, but too bad. I know of a professor (Dr. Otto Plath--actually the father of poetess Sylvia Plath) who cooked and ate a rat to demonstrate roughly the same point to his own students. College students are adults, and any who find themselves offended by the material presented in a lecture or demonstration are of course free to leave. Rotels should have done just that instead of climbing up on a soapbox in the center of the classroom.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I just read that Michelle Obama and daughters are in the Bahamas living it up. She took her daughters to a club called "Crush". I wonder how much that is costing us - huh? Cannot stand a First Lady without ethics. That is her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I had a very enjoyable day at Daughter's house where she fed me a wonderful lunch and grands were happy to show me about their school.
> 
> The 12 year old has learned a lot of Latin words and enjoyed speaking the language. She also speaks Spanish fluently. She says French is next also is looking at the Apache Indian Language which I am so proud.
> 
> ...


Hi, Jane,
It's wonderful to hear about your grandchildren! It sounds like they're very smart and doing well. What a joy that is. They've made some good decisions, too - languages and computers. Excellent for the future. I'm glad you had such a nice family visit. Do they live far from you?

Enjoy that chili!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Rocky, we've been told several times in the last 40 years about what goes into various processed foods, and the agricultural business is just as bad. It's almost impossible to but foods that are "untainted". Something that especially makes my blood boil is that the percentage of our incomes we have to spend on food. As this percentage and those for housing, transportation, etc., increase we end up with smaller and smaller so-called disposable incomes. The less we have to spend, the more we cease to be members of the middle class, the class that the Republicans have been working to destroy for a long time. Argh!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> A someone who really bellieves this man's words. Gee why does that not shock me. Not to worry about the health care any more remember Obama made sure of that. All will be taken care of and it will not cost you anything, so what's the problem hey.
> Funny how you bash the same people you are buying food from. Do not know of any company that stays in business with out making a profit. You havae a chose what foods to put in your body the food companies make what the consumer wants not the other way around. It does take much to figure that out.


We have fewer and fewr choice about buying foods that are untainted by rat hairs, dead insects, pesticides and a lot of other things. Most of us can't choose what goes into our bodies if we want unprocessed, untainted foods. All of us have to eat to survive, and with the problems with the producers of what we eat, we owe it to ourselves to loudly protest their practices.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Rocky, we've been told several times in the last 40 years about what goes into various processed foods, and the agricultural business is just as bad. It's almost impossible to but foods that are "untainted". Something that especially makes my blood boil is that the percentage of our incomes we have to spend on food. As this percentage and those for housing, transportation, etc., we end up with smaller and smaller so-called disposable incomes. The less we have to spend, the more we cease to be members of the middle class, the class that the Republicans have been working to destroy for a long time. Argh!


Actually the average family spends less of its budget on food than it did some forty years ago--16% as opposed to the 24% that was considered normal in the 60s (Economy Policy Institute, 2000). But of course we are no better off--the increased cost of housing has chewed up all that disposable income. It's no wonder our limited food dollars are such a draw to the food manufactures and why they seem ready to go to any lengths to get them.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Double post


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually the average family spends less of its budget on food than it did some forty years ago--16% as opposed to the 24% that was considered normal in the 60s (Economy Policy Institute, 2000). But of course we are no better off--the increased cost of housing has chewed up all that disposable income. It's no wonder our limited food dollars are such a draw to the food manufactures and why they seem ready to go to any lengths to get them.


Sorry for the mistake. I was only thinking back to about 1967 and when I started buying groceries for myself.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Do agree that the rat hairs and other nasties found in our food are appalling. Don't like to think that the canned tomato juice I drink for breakfast has maggots in it, and that 2 per 100 ounces is considered acceptable by FDA. Bleah!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, we do not need nor want your opinion about the people on this site. Are you so self centered you troll around to other sites where you make rude remarks about people then leave?
> 
> We may disagree an this site, but under it all we have a respect for each other. You have not "earned" the right to make comments then leave. If you consider yourself a Christian then you have belittled everyone on this site so you are no better than what you have accused us of doing!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

@ off2knit you ask "How can we afford it?" How did it get put back in? Public opinion? Smoke and mirrors? Lies and more lies? When will John Q.Public wake up is an even better question?



off2knit said:


> I thought that the Easter Egg Roll at the White House had been canceled because of those devastating budget cuts. But now I see they are still on the calendar.
> 
> My question is, how can we afford this event? If we need to cancel WH tours, close airport towers, eliminate children's vaccinations, starve staff members according to Debbie W.Scholtz,.....how can we afford all the Secret Service overtime for this event for Congress and their families? Where is the outrage? Why is this still going to happen if our economy has been so devastated by the budget cuts? Or maybe it is being done for another photo op and a free add for Michelle's website, Let's Move.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My daughter home schools the kids and she holds a ME in higher Education and her DH holds a ME in computer science (or whatever it is called).
> 
> They both have a BA in Economics and minors in Accounting. Daughter took 4 years of Latin in High school and all she could in college, but there is not a degree in Latin. Her DH speaks Spanish fluently and daughter speaks Spanish, French and Latin and will learn Apache soon.
> 
> ...


That's not bragging! You have every right to be proud! Congrats to you for raising such bright productive kids.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> *******************
> What's his point?


I agree...not sure why the event took place, as the 2 news reports I read didn't go into further details. My sense was that the professor had stepped over the line regardless of the philosophy of the class, and that the student was right to complain...then he, the student was punished.

PS Just read Susan's post which gives more complete info and thoughts than I did - and have to agree with her. While it is difficult for most people in an educational situation to keep their personal views private, the object of an education is to present many sides of an issue and help students think critically and debate so they can formulate their own opinions. Being educated doesn't mean to simply parrot back another's beliefs. Thanks Susan.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jane you brought them up right, you should be proud.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We have so many good demonstrations of hypocrisy nowadays. Disgusting.


agree with that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

momeee said:


> I agree...not sure why the event took place, as the 2 news reports I read did n't go into further details. My sense was that the professor had stepped over the line regardless of the philosophy of the class, and that the student was right to complain...then he, the student was punished.


I am with you on that thanks for the post, teaching is one thing, but putting your own point of veiw out and expecting the student's to except only that view to me is just wrong. What happen to showing both side of what is being taught?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

momeee said:


> Here is another example of free speech taken to the extreme in an institution of higher learning...
> 
> FAU Left Wing Professor Forces Students to Stomp Jesus
> 03/26/13
> ...


I saw that on O'rielly. Good for the boy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Sorry for the mistake. I was only thinking back to about 1967 and when I started buying groceries for myself.


You were not mistaken aboat food prices going up, and that may be the reason why some buy what is consider not good for the body.

You only can buy what you can afford. The price of meat has double, milk prices are going up.

Yes I do agree about our foods not being up to what they should be. But as consumers we are at fault too for not demanding the goverment do a better job of controling the industry.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> I agree...not sure why the event took place, as the 2 news reports I read did n't go into further details. My sense was that the professor had stepped over the line regardless of the philosophy of the class, and that the student was right to complain...then he, the student was punished.


Hmm, I myself wouldn't feel comfortable dictating what a professor may or may not teach to adult students. When I was in college a couple of Muslim students made a huge fuss one day in a course on human sexuality. I thought the professor handled it well--she told them crisply that it they found it offensive they were free to leave the lecture hall (they stayed--guess it wasn't so offensive after all).


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw that on O'rielly. Good for the boy!


I am hoping he makes all of the money and more. He did not deserve what was done to him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

But why must the ones who do not agree with what is being taught get a failing grade, as have been report in the news. They should be free to leave and should not be down graded for their belief.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But why must the ones who do not agree with what is being taught get a failing grade, as have been report in the news. They should be free to leave and should not be down graded for their belief.


Well, of course. No one should have to stay in order to protect their grade if they truly find material offensive. Details on this story are sketchy, but I'm guessing the young man in question raised a ruckus and stopped the demonstration cold. That's not fair to the professor or other students who chose to be there, just as a Muslim student has no right to disrupt a lecture on Christian theology (and of course vice versa)


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> I agree...not sure why the event took place, as the 2 news reports I read didn't go into further details. My sense was that the professor had stepped over the line regardless of the philosophy of the class, and that the student was right to complain...then he, the student was punished.
> 
> PS Just read Susan's post which gives more complete info and thoughts than I did - and have to agree with her. While it is difficult for most people in an educational situation to keep their personal views private, the object of an education is to present many sides of an issue and help students think critically and debate so they can formulate their own opinions. Being educated doesn't mean to simply parrot back another's beliefs. Thanks Susan.


 :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw that on O'rielly. Good for the boy!


I like O"Reilly doesn't take any nonsense in his opinion. I loved what he said last night about some politican changing points of veiw to win elections.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I completely don't get why said professor tried to make a point by having students stomp on the word "Jesus". It isn't just that one word I personally would refuse to trash. Maybe the professor should have included anyone who refused to do as he asked as part of the proof he wanted from his experiment. Personally, I would have refused to participate in something so silly no matter what the word was. I think the professor could have shosen a different method to prove his point.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> As for the professor, I wish for him a long life, in which he has his beliefs stomp on.
> 
> It seem I hear of more and more colleges, with Profeeors that feel they have the right to tell young people, their own beliefs, and if the student does not agree they get a failing grade.
> 
> ...


But, but...haven't we always been told that the liberals are the party of tolerance???


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Rocky, we've been told several times in the last 40 years about what goes into various processed foods, and the agricultural business is just as bad. It's almost impossible to but foods that are "untainted". Something that especially makes my blood boil is that the percentage of our incomes we have to spend on food. As this percentage and those for housing, transportation, etc., increase we end up with smaller and smaller so-called disposable incomes. The less we have to spend, the more we cease to be members of the middle class, the class that the Republicans have been working to destroy for a long time. Argh!


Yes, and let's not forget the recent outbreaks originating from 'organic' farms.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> But, but...haven't we always been told that the liberals are the party of tolerance???


Yes, but even tolerance can fare badly when it comes face-to-face with cultural conditioning (which was the point of the derailed step-on-the-word Jesus exercise).

Case in point: as I've mentioned before, my son attends a charter school that specializes in the teaching of Spanish as a second language and the study of Hispanic culture. Last fall my son and his classmates were required to bring to bring in a picture of a deceased love one in order to participate in an in-school celebration of the Day of the Dead. No picture, no grade. *gulp* Of course as a Christian I don't believe in this stuff and it should have been no big deal, but somehow it was very disturbing for me to imagine a picture of my brother/parents/grandparents up on an alter surrounded by candy skulls and lit candles. My husband (who's swears he's an agnostic) balked in exactly the same when my son tried to take some of HIS pictures. But I didn't complain or keep my son home from school on the day the celebration was held--instead I sent him off as usual (with a picture of one of his dad's former girlfriends, I must confess).

But the point is that we're all deeply conditioned to act and believe in certain ways, and trying to break through this wall is one of the purposes of higher education.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Susan wrote: But I didn't complain or keep my son home from school on the day the celebration was held--instead I sent him off as usual (with a picture of one of his dad's former girlfriends, I must confess).

But the point is that we're all deeply conditioned to act and believe in certain ways, and trying to break through this wall is one of the purposes of higher education."

How perfect was that?!!!Love it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> But I didn't complain or keep my son home from school on the day the celebration was held--instead I sent him off as usual (with a picture of one of his dad's former girlfriends, I must confess).


Oh, gads! That's too funny.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I can not believe what is going on in this country, have they all lost their minds.
> 
> I can not believe the apology that Peta sent out, they put it should of not been sent out. No apology to the young man. An, we are sorry would have been nice.
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Apparently to prove to his students the importance of cultural conditioning and symbolic meanings in our society. The point (according to the syllabus the professor was following) was that many students would hesitate to step on what was ultimately just a piece of paper with a few letters scribbled on it.
> Sounds like the professor had an interesting and valid point to make--not sure how the demonstration backfired, but too bad. I know of a professor (Dr. Otto Plath--actually the father of poetess Sylvia Plath) who cooked and ate a rat to demonstrate roughly the same point to his own students. College students are adults, and any who find themselves offended by the material presented in a lecture or demonstration are of course free to leave. Rotels should have done just that instead of climbing up on a soapbox in the center of the classroom.


If Dr. Plath wanted to eat a rat, fine. The difference is that he didn't tell his students to eat a rat.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> I suggest to all you naysayers about Bloomberg rent the documentary Food, Inc. It is about the food industry in this country and their very powerful lobby. You'd be shocked to know what the government allows in our food due to the influence of the food industry. So
> Bloomberg's foray into the soft rink industry does not hold a candle to what the industrial food complex does to our food supply. You may think that he is taking away your freedom however more people will be dying of obesity than starvation. If you don't believe we have a problem I guess you really do not follow the news. Childhood obesity is not only a killer it is and will be a drain on healthcare for many years to come. his too can be attributed to the food industry. Their bottom line will always be profits for their company and not the health and welfare of the American and world public.


You may be OK with your freedoms taken away, I am NOT. What goes into my body is my business, not the government's.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Apparently to prove to his students the importance of cultural conditioning and symbolic meanings in our society. The point (according to the syllabus the professor was following) was that many students would hesitate to step on what was ultimately just a piece of paper with a few letters scribbled on it.
> Sounds like the professor had an interesting and valid point to make--not sure how the demonstration backfired, but too bad. I know of a professor (Dr. Otto Plath--actually the father of poetess Sylvia Plath) who cooked and ate a rat to demonstrate roughly the same point to his own students. College students are adults, and any who find themselves offended by the material presented in a lecture or demonstration are of course free to leave. Rotels should have done just that instead of climbing up on a soapbox in the center of the classroom.


**********************
Susan, here's my take on it.
He was unclear. He said, "Anytime you stomp on something it shows that you believe that something has no value. So if you were to stomp on the word Jesus, it says that the word has no value," Rotela told CBS12.

First he says if you stomp on it, It shows YOU BELIEVE it has no value. Then he follows it immediately by saying if you stomp on it, it says IT HAS no value. Big difference there. Stomping on it does not in reality take away its value. It's just the stomper's expression of contempt.

I think he was deliberately trying to antagonize some people, perhaps hoping for publicity. In the United States, stomping on the flag and explaining it using stomping on the word Jesus are both inflammatory, not innocent, actions. In my opinion.

He thinks "Jesus" is just a word. So are F_ _ _ and SH_ _, but they have meaning that causes certain reactions in most people
and are considered profanity/obscenity. The flag and the name of Jesus are also words, but their connotation is opposite, they produce feelings of pride, loyalty, even love in most people. So - I personally think he's a D_ _ _ head.

 
Still, just my opinion. Sock it to me, ladies!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> Here is another example of free speech taken to the extreme in an institution of higher learning...
> 
> FAU Left Wing Professor Forces Students to Stomp Jesus
> 03/26/13
> ...


Why wasn't that professor fired on the spot? Why is the student getting all the flack? Seems to me the student overcame all the indoctrination received throughout his school years and finally spoke up. Good for him. Obviously this student's parents were involved in his education.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Why wasn't that professor fired on the spot? Why is the student getting all the flack? Seems to me the student overcame all the indoctrination received throughout his school years and finally spoke up. Good for him. Obviously this student's parents were involved in his education.


At best, it's a poor teaching technique. Shock value is one thing, but manipulating students by being deliberately offensive is not a good way to teach. I guess he's out of ideas.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> I thought that the Easter Egg Roll at the White House had been canceled because of those devistating budget cuts. But now I see they are still on the calendar.
> 
> My question is, how can we afford this event? If we need to cancel WH tours, close airport towers, eliminate children's vacinnations, starve staff members according to Debbie W.Scholtz,.....how can we afford all the Secret Service overtime for this event for Congress and their families? Where is the outrage? Why is this still going to happen if our economy has been so devistated by the budget cuts? Or maybe it is being done for another photo op and a free add for Michelle's website, Let's Move.


The answer can be found in your words "... for this event for Congress and their families". Where does it apply to the general public? It applies to Congress so it will happen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The answer can be found in your words "... for this event for Congress and their families". Where does it apply to the general public? It applies to Congress so it will happen.


Really? It's not public? I never knew that. Well, that stinks. But - what did I expect. It's government. The "haves."


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I had a very enjoyable day at Daughter's house where she fed me a wonderful lunch and grands were happy to show me about their school.
> 
> The 12 year old has learned a lot of Latin words and enjoyed speaking the language. She also speaks Spanish fluently. She says French is next also is looking at the Apache Indian Language which I am so proud.
> 
> ...


Janeway, brag away. You should be proud of your grands and you children also. Have fun with your yarn.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We have so many good demonstrations of hypocrisy nowadays. Disgusting.


Here is another one. An Alabama elementary school is banning the word Easter because 1 parent questioned some of the things done at the school. TV station WHNT reported that teachers were "informed that no activities related to or centered around any religious holiday would be allowed, in the interest of religious diversity." School principal Lydia Davenport said they make sure they don't call it the "Easter Bunny" so they don't infringe on the rights of others because people relate the Easter Bunny to religion. Here's the hypocrisy .. "They allowed teachers to use other different kinds of shapes besides eggs in the classroom." They were still allowed to have a "shape" hunt and other related activities as long as Easter wasn't used. A school board member, Phil Schmidt, said "Madison is a very religious community and when it comes to beliefs, they are diverse and tolerant" ... yet they ban words centered around religious holidays. Mind boggling.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Rocky, we've been told several times in the last 40 years about what goes into various processed foods, and the agricultural business is just as bad. It's almost impossible to but foods that are "untainted". Something that especially makes my blood boil is that the percentage of our incomes we have to spend on food. As this percentage and those for housing, transportation, etc., increase we end up with smaller and smaller so-called disposable incomes. The less we have to spend, the more we cease to be members of the middle class, the class that the Republicans have been working to destroy for a long time. Argh!


Not to mention all the legislation the Democrats have passed in this and past administrations that end up taxing the middle class right out of the middle class and into a lower tax bracket. That shows they care about the middle class?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Easter Easter bunny happy holidays, holiday tree on and on. But every other religion is acceptable. but the crazies can teach what they went and when they want

So I would like to wish all

Happy Resurrection Day. Is that politically correct, guess what don't care. But he is raisen and I am happy he cared enough to forgive and save us all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Not to mention all the legislation the Democrats have passed in this and past administrations that end up taxing the middle class right out of the middle class and into a lower tax bracket. That shows they care about the middle class?


You are both right, we are victims of goverment gone wild.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually the average family spends less of its budget on food than it did some forty years ago--16% as opposed to the 24% that was considered normal in the 60s (Economy Policy Institute, 2000). But of course we are no better off--the increased cost of housing has chewed up all that disposable income. It's no wonder our limited food dollars are such a draw to the food manufactures and why they seem ready to go to any lengths to get them.


It's also because the majority of people just buy their food. They do not produce any of it anymore. The home garden (vegetable) has gone away, too much time spent elsewhere to tend to one. This results in all the food being bought in stores.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes, and let's not forget the recent outbreaks originating from 'organic' farms.


Yeah, there have been several instances of E. Coli in both organically and regularly grown fruits and veggies-any that are close to the ground and therefore close to any compost. Buying wholesome, safe food still remains a challenge. I consider grocery shopping, which I actually enjoy, to be an endless war between me and the sellers. I want to spend as little as possible for as much food as possible. The sellers want me to pay the most for less food.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Yeah, there have been several instances of E. Coli in both organically and regularly grown fruits and veggies-any that are close to the ground and therefore close to any compost. Buying wholesome, safe food still remains a challenge. I consider grocery shopping, which I actually enjoy, to be an endless war between me and the sellers. I want to spend as little as possible for as much food as possible. The sellers want me to pay the most for less food.


I am with you on that,everytime I look at a recipe and it may say call for 14 ounces, go to store and it is 10 ounce, seem to have changed. Love going to a bucther shop to buy meat and garden ever year and freeze everything, farms markets we have one in Madison that they claim is the biggest and best in the USA, and never had a problem with any recalls.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Here is another one. An Alabama elementary school is banning the word Easter because 1 parent questioned some of the things done at the school. TV station WHNT reported that teachers were "informed that no activities related to or centered around any religious holiday would be allowed, in the interest of religious diversity." School principal Lydia Davenport said they make sure they don't call it the "Easter Bunny" so they don't infringe on the rights of others because people relate the Easter Bunny to religion. Here's the hypocrisy .. "They allowed teachers to use other different kinds of shapes besides eggs in the classroom." They were still allowed to have a "shape" hunt and other related activities as long as Easter wasn't used. A school board member, Phil Schmidt, said "Madison is a very religious community and when it comes to beliefs, they are diverse and tolerant" ... yet they ban words centered around religious holidays. Mind boggling.


The best we can hope for is to be equally INtolerant of all religions. Pathetic.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Not to mention all the legislation the Democrats have passed in this and past administrations that end up taxing the middle class right out of the middle class and into a lower tax bracket. That shows they care about the middle class?


True. :-(


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The other thing I like is here in this state even in Madison, they are now setting aside land for the poor to plant gardens .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Easter Easter bunny happy holidays, holiday tree on and on. But every other religion is acceptable. but the crazies can teach what they went and when they want
> 
> So I would like to wish all
> 
> Happy Resurrection Day. Is that politically correct, guess what don't care. But he is raisen and I am happy he cared enough to forgive and save us all.


I love it! And that's what it is, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The other thing I like is here in this state even in Madison, they are now setting aside land for the poor to plant gardens .


 Great idea!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> **********************
> Susan, here's my take on it.
> He was unclear. He said, "Anytime you stomp on something it shows that you believe that something has no value. So if you were to stomp on the word Jesus, it says that the word has no value," Rotela told CBS12.
> 
> First he says if you stomp on it, It shows YOU BELIEVE it has no value. Then he follows it immediately by saying if you stomp on it, it says IT HAS no value. Big difference there. Stomping on it does not in reality take away its value. It's just the stomper's expression of contempt.


True, that's was most definitely Rotela's take on it...but Rotela was the student. The professor was Deandre Poole, and according to Fox News [!] he was conducting an exercise described in a textbook. As quoted from Fox News:

Poole was reportedly following a lesson plan from a textbook which read, When you ask the kids to stomp on Jesus, most will hesitate. Ask them why they cant stomp on the paper and then discuss the importance of symbols in our culture.

It's hard to know exactly what words were spoken at the time--no one seems to be talking much. I honestly don't see a problem with the exercise as described above--it was just to make students understand how deeply ingrained societal conditioning is. But if Poole himself missed the point and demanded that every student grind his or her paper beneath their heel or accept a bad grade....well, of course that's something else.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I wonder why all the fuss about the word "Easter" since it seemed to come from pagan beginnings. The Christian term is "Resurrection Sunday."


I don't know, but then I don't quite understand how a fluffy white bunny with a basket over its arm and a stout man carrying a sack full of toys can be seen as anything but secular. To me it's kids' stuff--cute and funny without any religious overtones whatsoever.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The other thing I like is here in this state even in Madison, they are now setting aside land for the poor to plant gardens .


I always thought this could be done in urban areas where there are a lot of patches of land that are not used for anything. Neighborhoods could clean up the plots and have a community garden. It would be great for the overall community. It would bring wholesome food into areas where there are only convenience stores as the only source for food.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I always thought this could be done in urban areas where there are a lot of patches of land that are not used for anything. Neighborhoods could clean up the plots and have a community garden. It would be great for the overall community. It would bring wholesome food into areas where there are only convenience stores as the only source for food.


You should see the plots in Madison, in the middle of areas down town they even supply water and seeds. Little plots big plots and this is our capital.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You should see the plots in Madison, in the middle of areas down town they even supply water and seeds. Little plots big plots and this is our capital.


I think a number of KPers are from Wisconsin. I saw this today:

Health costs to rise 80 percent in Wis.
Report: Health costs to rise 80 percent in Wisconsin
Associated Press 
MADISON, Wis. (AP) -- A new report says insurers who sell medical policies to Wisconsin individuals will face an 80 percent increase in claims costs by 2017 thanks to the national health care law. 
The Society of Actuaries study says costs will rise largely because of spending on sicker people and other high-cost groups who will gain coverage under the Affordable Care Act. Wisconsin Office of the Commissioner of Insurance spokesman J.P. Wieske says 24,000 Wisconsin residents with serious medical conditions will be moving into the private market as of Jan. 1. 
Medical claims are considered the biggest driver of health insurance premiums' cost. The report doesn't make similar estimates for employers' plans. 
The White House has disputed the study, saying it ignores cost-relief components such as tax credits.

Do you know anything about the truth of this?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I believe my First Amendment freedom both of and from religion reaches all the way down to the least public demonstration, on any public property, of any religion. I believe I can festoon my house with all the religious symbols my religion has. My place of worship can do the same. No fuss, no muss, no "shape" hunting, no "holiday" trees, etc. It isn't the business of the public schools, city halls, fire stations, etc., to celebrate the religious holidays of any religion., especially if there could be a show of preference for Christian religious holidays over the holidays of other religions.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Party Pooper or Queen of P.C ? 

Either one is sad


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I believe my First Amendment freedom both of and from religion reaches all the way down to the least public demonstration, on any public property, of any religion. I believe I can festoon my house with all the religious symbols my religion has. My place of worship can do the same. No fuss, no muss, no "shape" hunting, no "holiday" trees, etc. It isn't the business of the public schools, city halls, fire stations, etc., to celebrate the religious holidays of any religion., especially if there could be a show of preference for Christian religious holidays over the holidays of other religions.


The fundamental flaw in your statement is that there is no freedom _from_ religion. That is nothing more than a made up wish of atheists, agnostics, and apologists.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

momeee said:


> I think a number of KPers are from Wisconsin. I saw this today:
> 
> Health costs to rise 80 percent in Wis.
> Report: Health costs to rise 80 percent in Wisconsin
> ...


You heard it, isn't it nice to know i will soon be on Obama's plan as I will not be able to afford the insurance I now have. Ask Joeysomama she will tell you she is a tax preparer. We all are just over joyed about this one.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Should I make someone wearing a Star of David necklace take it off, because I am not Jewish and don't believe their faith? Should I demand that Kwanza colors not be shown or worn in public places in January because I am not Black/AA and I feel left out? Should there be no St. Patrick's Day Parade because not all there are Irish and it might make someone jealous? Should there be no Gay Pride Parades because I am not gay and I don't like rainbows?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Not to mention all the legislation the Democrats have passed in this and past administrations that end up taxing the middle class right out of the middle class and into a lower tax bracket. That shows they care about the middle class?


I'm pretty sure it's always open season on the middle class, no matter which party takes pot shots at it. What I wonder is why harm the middle class as it is the source of an awful lot of what gets paid to the IRS.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> The fundamental flaw in your statement is that there is no freedom _from_ religion. That is nothing more than a made up wish of atheists, agnostics, and apologists.


I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
Well, you get the idea.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> The fundamental flaw in your statement is that there is no freedom _from_ religion. That is nothing more than a made up wish of atheists, agnostics, and apologists.


That just bugs me second Amendment freedom of religion not from . OF Of Of. Why does it always get changed, yes and it is all the above all the A's Wish all would just look it up and read it.
don't mean it as an insult, but just wish we would all read it, it is the one thing we still have left, that is now being slowly being change thanks to the goverment.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I will not take the bait.
> I will not take the bait.
> I will not take the bait.
> I will not take the bait.
> ...


Excellent coping mechanism. Mine is sticking my fingers in my ears and humming to myself, Al imagines fingernails raking across a blackboard. All very useful when things seem about to heat up (like now).


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm pretty sure it's always open season on the middle class, no matter which party takes pot shots at it. What I wonder is why harm the middle class as it is the source of an awful lot of what gets paid to the IRS.


because we have more people being supported by our goverment and less people paying taxes, and ask JS, about it and how all think the rich should pay more, she can explain it and it does not work. Someone has to pay taxes, and that why I am so against Obama he keeps saying no taxes for the middle class well guess what he is doing. Right making middle class pay more.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

momeee said:


> I think a number of KPers are from Wisconsin. I saw this today:
> 
> Health costs to rise 80 percent in Wis.
> Report: Health costs to rise 80 percent in Wisconsin
> ...


As many of you know, I work in a long term care facility. Today, at an invitation only meeting, all attending were told that we were all taking a 5% decrease in pay. This is due to all of the cuts in Medicare reimbursement from the Feds and cuts in Medicaid reimbursement from the state. When, or if, our full salary would be reinstated was questionable due to another decrease in Medicare reimbursement due to come in 2014 when the Feds raid the Medicare funds.

In addition, the level of medical benefits we currently receive are uncertain. Currently, we can decide on the level of care we want depending on copay amount, deductible, etc. The higher the tier, the higher our per paycheck expense would be. Well, now, under obamacare only one option can be offered and it has to be the same cost for everyone in the company. And they expect that the one tier option could come with a 30% increase or more in our per paycheck deduction.

obama can take his obamacare and shove it where the sun don't shine!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I will not take the bait.
> I will not take the bait.
> I will not take the bait.
> I will not take the bait.
> ...


If wishes were fishes the sea would be full.
If wishes were fishes the sea would be full.
If wishes were fishes the sea would be full.
If wishes were fishes the sea would be full.
If wishes were fishes the sea would be full.
I'm sure you get the idea as well.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That just bugs me second Amendment freedom of religion not from . OF Of Of. Why does it always get changed, yes and it is all the above all the A's Wish all would just look it up and read it.
> don't mean it as an insult, but just wish we would all read it, it is the one thing we still have left, that is now being slowly being change thanks to the goverment.


Freedom of, yes. But that means sticking a Buddha, the Muslim crescent, the Star of David, and goodness knows what else right next to any cross erected on public land. I actually think that our city's Christmas and Hannukka decorations make things look festive in December, and as far as I know no one has raised any serious objections as it's viewed as secular stuff. But it's unfair for the government to accommodate Christians unless they're prepared to honor all other religions as well...don't imagine the Koran posted inside City Hall opposite the 10 Commandments would go over too well with some folks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gees i can't get anything right today it's the first article not the second, you are right settlesoul


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> True, that's was most definitely Rotela's take on it...but Rotela was the student. The professor was Deandre Poole, and according to Fox News [!] he was conducting an exercise described in a textbook. As quoted from Fox News:
> 
> Poole was reportedly following a lesson plan from a textbook which read, When you ask the kids to stomp on Jesus, most will hesitate. Ask them why they cant stomp on the paper and then discuss the importance of symbols in our culture.
> 
> It's hard to know exactly what words were spoken at the time--no one seems to be talking much. I honestly don't see a problem with the exercise as described above--it was just to make students understand how deeply ingrained societal conditioning is. But if Poole himself missed the point and demanded that every student grind his or her paper beneath their heel or accept a bad grade....well, of course that's something else.


****************************
Susan,
I see what you're saying. That makes a lot more sense. So often when I find something totally outrageous, I learn that I haven't heard the whole story. I can see it as an exercise, maybe asking "what would you do if instructed to step on the name of Jesus."

I remember a while back suddenly loving the color teal. Just loved it! And I started seeing it everywhere - wall coloring, accessories, furniture. Then I realized that I'd been influenced by "Madison Avenue" without having a clue. Opened my eyes! We can be influenced.

The Hidden Persuaders by Vance Packard came out in the late 50s or early 60s. My parents had a copy - it was about hidden persuasion in advertising. It seemed it was the first of its kind and was widely read. I think I still have it. I remember it was very interesting.
Bonnie
*******************************


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Freedom of, yes. But that means sticking a Buddha, the Muslim crescent, the Star of David, and goodness knows what else right next to any cross erected on public land. I actually think that our city's Christmas and Hannukka decorations make things look festive in December, and as far as I know no one has raised any serious objections as it's viewed as secular stuff. But it's unfair for the government to accommodate Christians unless they're prepared to honor all other religions as well...don't imagine the Koran posted inside City Hall opposite the 10 Commandments would go over too well.


they do honor all religions except they are now taking away the rights of Christians.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> As many of you know, I work in a long term care facility. Today, at an invitation only meeting, all attending were told that we were all taking a 5% decrease in pay. This is due to all of the cuts in Medicare reimbursement from the Feds and cuts in Medicaid reimbursement from the state. When, or if, our full salary would be reinstated was questionable due to another decrease in Medicare reimbursement due to come in 2014 when the Feds raid the Medicare funds.
> 
> In addition, the level of medical benefits we currently receive are uncertain. Currently, we can decide on the level of care we want depending on copay amount, deductible, etc. The higher the tier, the higher our per paycheck expense would be. Well, now, under obamacare only one option can be offered and it has to be the same cost for everyone in the company. And they expect that the one tier option could come with a 30% increase or more in our per paycheck deduction.
> 
> obama can take his obamacare and shove it where the sun don't shine!


I was thinking he could shove it in a feww other places too


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Easter Easter bunny happy holidays, holiday tree on and on. But every other religion is acceptable. but the crazies can teach what they went and when they want
> 
> So I would like to wish all
> 
> Happy Resurrection Day. Is that politically correct, guess what don't care. But he is raisen and I am happy he cared enough to forgive and save us all.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> If wishes were fishes the sea would be full.
> If wishes were fishes the sea would be full.
> If wishes were fishes the sea would be full.
> If wishes were fishes the sea would be full.
> ...


I started to respond to a post and saw your reminder. Lent - three days to go. Then we can let each other have it again with both barrels!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> they do honor all religions except they are now taking away the rights of Christians.


True.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I wonder why all the fuss about the word "Easter" since it seemed to come from pagan beginnings. The Christian term is "Resurrection Sunday."
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia "The modern English term Easter, cognate with modern German Ostern, developed from the Old English word Ēastre or Ēostre, which itself developed prior to 899. This is generally held to have originally referred to the name of an Anglo-Saxon goddess, Ēostre, a form of the widely attested Indo-European dawn goddess. The evidence for the Anglo-Saxon goddess, however, has not been universally accepted, and some have proposed that Eostre may have meant "the month of opening" or that the name Easter may have arisen from the designation of Easter Week in Latin as in albis."


It is Resurrection Sunday for me too! The bunnies stuff is just taking a way from Jesus. We do it but remind the kids it is really all about Jesus , also Christmas and Santa .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Party Pooper or Queen of P.C ?
> 
> Either one is sad


right on. don't want to do either . can I be an indivual who can believe what she wants, and not have to justify why I do, and not be PC.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I started to respond to a post and saw your reminder. Lent - three days to go. Then we can let each other have it again with both barrels!!!


Oh heck I am going fishing, I want fish.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Yeah, there have been several instances of E. Coli in both organically and regularly grown fruits and veggies-any that are close to the ground and therefore close to any compost. Buying wholesome, safe food still remains a challenge. I consider grocery shopping, which I actually enjoy, to be an endless war between me and the sellers. I want to spend as little as possible for as much food as possible. The sellers want me to pay the most for less food.


I read but can't prove it. Some of the organic foods were grown in compost.made from human waste. I can't eat it because of this. Also am careful where I get my potting soil. After Katrina the south was warned about the soil and mulch because of the dead bodies . Not to buy it if it was Louisanna. Terrible but it was on the gardening channel and make sense. UGH! Sorry off the subject.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

I am so sorry that you are faced with this. I keep asking myself, "How did he get voted in, knowing what would be coming? " I honestly cannot understand this debacle in our beloved country. Have you been watching the news with the mess in Cyprus and the closed banks? I just don't trust anything we're told. And I caught the tail end of something going on in England with retirement funds, or something...anyone know?



thumper5316 said:


> As many of you know, I work in a long term care facility. Today, at an invitation only meeting, all attending were told that we were all taking a 5% decrease in pay. This is due to all of the cuts in Medicare reimbursement from the Feds and cuts in Medicaid reimbursement from the state. When, or if, our full salary would be reinstated was questionable due to another decrease in Medicare reimbursement due to come in 2014 when the Feds raid the Medicare funds.
> 
> In addition, the level of medical benefits we currently receive are uncertain. Currently, we can decide on the level of care we want depending on copay amount, deductible, etc. The higher the tier, the higher our per paycheck expense would be. Well, now, under obamacare only one option can be offered and it has to be the same cost for everyone in the company. And they expect that the one tier option could come with a 30% increase or more in our per paycheck deduction.
> 
> obama can take his obamacare and shove it where the sun don't shine!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I will not take the bait.
> I will not take the bait.
> I will not take the bait.
> I will not take the bait.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

momee I heard that too we must have been on same wave link, as I miss the part about Britian too just heard the first part, and had to get going on supper.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The Hidden Persuaders by Vance Packard came out in the late 50s or early 60s. My parents had a copy - it was about hidden persuasion in advertising. It seemed it was the first of its kind and was widely read. I think I still have it. I remember it was very interesting.
> Bonnie


I love that book! I first read it in high school and was so impressed by the Packer's insights. It's amazing how easily people can be tricked--really putty in a smart advertiser's hands. The incident I remember best was the real estate agent Packer mentioned who, when taking potentially buyers to view a house, made sure to drive past the golf course even if it meant a detour of miles and miles. The man should have received an award for detailing the tricks and traps the ad men have been springing on us for years.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thumper You Rock



thumper5316 said:


> If wishes were fishes the sea would be full.
> If wishes were fishes the sea would be full.
> If wishes were fishes the sea would be full.
> If wishes were fishes the sea would be full.
> ...


 :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Freedom of, yes. But that means sticking a Buddha, the Muslim crescent, the Star of David, and goodness knows what else right next to any cross erected on public land. I actually think that our city's Christmas and Hannukka decorations make things look festive in December, and as far as I know no one has raised any serious objections as it's viewed as secular stuff. But it's unfair for the government to accommodate Christians unless they're prepared to honor all other religions as well...don't imagine the Koran posted inside City Hall opposite the 10 Commandments would go over too well with some folks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

He got voted in because he was the end all be all wonderful most person to promise us the world and some in this nation actul believed it. Some are now seeing their mistakes. Others will not admit they did. But in the end we will all pay for it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I started to respond to a post and saw your reminder. Lent - three days to go. Then we can let each other have it again with both barrels!!!


Actually I think I prefer it this way. Minding our manners seems to have given us the necessary time and energy to actually discuss matters--some really fascinating and thought-provoking posts in the last twenty-four hours!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My son was at the mechanic today. The mechanic was raving about o for about 30 minutes. My son started to agree with him. Then the man said I should have studied up better before I voted for him TWICE. The first time wasn't enough?!?!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My don was at the mechanic today. The mechanic was raving about o for about 30 minutes. My son started to agree with him. Then the man said I should have studied up better before I voted for him TWICE. The first time wasn't enough?!?!


Oh oh oh to funny maybe not,

Off2knit may I request a song for tonights gathering???


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh oh oh to funny maybe not,
> 
> Off2knit may I request a song for tonights gathering???


my son not my don. lol


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for kind words about daughter/grandkids as yes,they are people for us to be proud of these days. They also attend church not the one we attend but that is OK as ours is mostly elderly and the kids enjoys all the goings-on at their church.

I'm having computer trouble and son-in-law is with the kids at a soccer game tonight so I may be offline all night and tomorrow as it is having trouble loading KP so don't know if it is on my side or theirs.

The chili was great. Making a roast with all the veggies tomorrow--cannot wait!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Hummmm will ponder something appropriate

PS Lent ends after the evening Mass on Thursday.

40 days is symbolic.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

N. Grigsby was a very wise man 120 years ago. Check out his tombstone in the Attica cemetery in Kansas.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Enjoy this while I ponder. It is really an equal opportunity annoyer. Care Bears, eggs, bunnies, flowers, the word Resurection, happy melody, sweet words, happy family moments............. it is so offensive


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Momeee, do you know what scare's me about Cyprus, the monkey see monkey do mentality of most nations.
Take for instant France made round about on their road ways Britian decide they had to do it. Then the USA decide they would have to do it. Then the state of Wisconsin decided they had to do it. It's the way it seems to spread. Feel like it will be the next thing that goverment will decide to do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_W-jAuzUhY
> 
> Enjoy this while I ponder. It is really an equal opportunity annoyer. Care Bears, eggs, bunnies, flowers, the word Resurection, happy melody, sweet words, happy family moments............. it is so offensive


Oh I think you hit that one on the nail.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a question if one is so against Christian celebrating Christmas Easter, all Christian holidays. Why do they take time off from work, and spend it doing things they don't believe in. Shouldn't they just stay at work????


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh heck I am going fishing, I want fish.


You are naughty and fearless, Yarnie. That's one of the many things we love about you!
Bonnie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I read but can't prove it. Some of the organic foods were grown in compost.made from human waste. I can't eat it because of this. Also am careful where I get my potting soil. After Katrina the south was warned about the soil and mulch because of the dead bodies . Not to buy it if it was Louisanna. Terrible but it was on the gardening channel and make sense. UGH! Sorry off the subject.


Girls, puh-leeeze! It's dinner-time! :roll: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> right on. don't want to do either . can I be an indivual who can believe what she wants, and not have to justify why I do, and not be PC.


Yes, indeed you can!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You are naughty and fearless, Yarnie. That's one of the many things we love about you!
> Bonnie


Tanks oh that reminds me, they have fish in them too.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have a question if one is so against Christian celebrating Christmas Easter, all Christian holidays. Why do they take time off from work, and spend it doing things they don't believe in. Shouldn't they just stay at work????


I never really thought about it before, but giving time off for Christmas and Easter and ignoring days like Yom Kippur and the period of Ramadan isn't completely fair. Good point. I suppose the government should either celebrate them all or ignore them completely if it wants to be entirely even handed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> my son not my don. lol


ah don you know your son, he may be don too. I personal like a don son. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> **********************
> Susan, here's my take on it.
> He was unclear. He said, "Anytime you stomp on something it shows that you believe that something has no value. So if you were to stomp on the word Jesus, it says that the word has no value," Rotela told CBS12.
> 
> ...


I'm glad all 4 of my grands are home schooled! Not sure how I would handle all of these new things going on in schools these days.

At least they celebrate every Christian holiday without any problems but do not mention the other holidays--don't jump just yet--I did not say they didn't study other religions--just that they do not celebrate anything except Christian Holiday's!

Some of you may think they are wrong, but how many other religions celebrate any Christian Holiday's? Hello, people we are kidding ourselves if you think for one minute they have anything to do with any Christian Holidays! The Jews do not celebrate Christmas but sure enjoy all the profit that time of the year puts into their pockets!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper I heard on the news you had a really bad train wreak up north. Have you heard anything about it?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Party Pooper or Queen of P.C ?
> 
> Either one is sad


No, just want everybody to party hearty where they're the most welcome to do so.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> If wishes were fishes the sea would be full.
> If wishes were fishes the sea would be full.
> If wishes were fishes the sea would be full.
> If wishes were fishes the sea would be full.
> ...


At least we're not revisiting an ancient argument.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I started to respond to a post and saw your reminder. Lent - three days to go. Then we can let each other have it again with both barrels!!!


Oh, no, please let's not argue about the First Amendment again. It always ends up being really awful all the way around. Let's consider that argument to be a sleeping dog, a very large, grumpy sleeping dog. I wish I hadn't said anything about it in the first place.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have a question if one is so against Christian celebrating Christmas Easter, all Christian holidays. Why do they take time off from work, and spend it doing things they don't believe in. Shouldn't they just stay at work????


Good one. It seems people will accept any reason to have a break work.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Oh, no, please let's not argue about the First Amendment again. It always ends up being really awful all the way around. Let's consider that argument to be a sleeping dog, a very large, grumpy sleeping dog. I wish I hadn't said anything about it in the first place.


"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances."

I know, rights for those that give _you_ pause should give _everyone_ pause. Geez, after all, if _you_ don't like it _everyone_ shouldn't like it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I never really thought about it before, but giving time off for Christmas and Easter and ignoring days like Yom Kippur and the period of Ramadan isn't completely fair. Good point. I suppose the government should either celebrate them all or ignore them completely if it wants to be entirely even handed.


I'm pretty sure the schools give children of other religions excused absences for their holidays. That's here in Georgia - who'd have thought?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm glad all 4 of my grands are home schooled! Not sure how I would handle all of these new things going on in schools these days.
> 
> At least they celebrate every Christian holiday without any problems but do not mention the other holidays--don't jump just yet--I did not say they didn't study other religions--just that they do not celebrate anything except Christian Holiday's!
> 
> Some of you may think they are wrong, but how many other religions celebrate any Christian Holiday's? Hello, people we are kidding ourselves if you think for one minute they have anything to do with any Christian Holidays! The Jews do not celebrate Christmas but sure enjoy all the profit that time of the year puts into their pockets!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Oh, no, please let's not argue about the First Amendment again. It always ends up being really awful all the way around. Let's consider that argument to be a sleeping dog, a very large, grumpy sleeping dog. I wish I hadn't said anything about it in the first place.


We'd all have a greater chance of convincing others of our point of view if we were nice to them. When you make someone mad, there's no way they're going to come over to your side. Human nature. "You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar."


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My first school, where there was a sizable Jewish population, we did not mark the students absent. Why should an absence go on their record when they are celebrating their religious holiday, when the rest of us were not marked absent when the school was closed for our holidays.


That's true, a lot does depend on where you live. I've heard that Columbus Day is a big deal in the East and celebrated with parades and things--here in California the general consensus is, The less said the better.

I'm not trying to play the devil's advocate, just musing on what it would be like if the government was totally neutral on religious holidays. To me it doesn't seem that far-fetched--if some communities think that Christmas trees and wreaths are wrong in a public setting, why should the government grant everyone two public holidays to honor that same religion?

Imagine if Christmas and Easter were ordinary workdays. Of course people would still celebrate, but squeezed around a 9 to 5 shift the holiday pickings would be pretty slim. The retailers would have a flaming fit, and I have no doubt the economy would take a nose dive.

And if it went the other way, if the government tried to recognize all the major religious festivals....also not so far-fetched, the Romans did their best to honor each and every one of their gods, with the end result that 135-180 days of their calendar were no-work festival days. Yikes. I guess the economy would crash from that approach as well, but no doubt people would enjoy themselves a whole lot more in the meantime.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When I was in College back in the 60's, I had a history professor that told dirty jokes in class. I refused to laugh. One morning he threw a piece of chalk at me to see if I was awake. (the class was at 8 am). I was sure he would fail me, but he gave me a D-. You would not believe how happy I was with that grade. I still made the Dean's list.
> 
> Being from a small farming area, I would not have thought of questioning the behavior of the teacher.


Wow! That's pretty bad, I'm glad you had the courage to stick up for yourself.

It's funny, my brother is locked in a similar battle with one of his fellow professors at this very moment over the same issue. The guy is an absolute beast--romantic liaisons with female students, dirty and embarrassing personal comments in class, dirty and embarrassing messages sent to their email addresses--but because he has tenure Pace University can't or won't get rid of him.

Last fall my brother decided enough was enough--he obtained some of the dirty emails (with the students' permission, of course), reproduced them on poster boards, and hung them all over the campus. He was sure that would bring matters to a head, especially as a few of the school security cameras caught him on tape posting the things, but then Hurricane Sandy blew in and destroyed all the evidence.

But now he's trying once more to get the guy removed--the latest scandal is that Professor Leech observed one of his female students carrying a banana and instructed her (in front of the class) not to eat it while he was watching as it would get him too excited. The eighteen year-old girl started crying, a whole bunch of other students came to my brother's office to complain, and he responded by marching into the slob's classroom and handing out anti-harassment fliers mid-lecture.

So yes, some professors are unfit to teach young people--or any people, or even dogs for that matter. They can be totally incompetent and worse than useless, but unless the college or university is cooperative these tenured guys are in for life.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thumper5316, you said "I know, rights for those that give you pause should give everyone pause. Geez, after all, if you don't like it everyone shouldn't like it." I'm not sure how you got that from what I said.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We'd all have a greater chance of convincing others of our point of view if we were nice to them. When you make someone mad, there's no way they're going to come over to your side. Human nature. "You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar."


What are you trying to say? I'm confused.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When I was in College back in the 60's, I had a history professor that told dirty jokes in class. I refused to laugh. One morning he threw a piece of chalk at me to see if I was awake. (the class was at 8 am). I was sure he would fail me, but he gave me a D-. You would not believe how happy I was with that grade. I still made the Dean's list.
> 
> Being from a small farming area, I would not have thought of questioning the behavior of the teacher.


He was a pig, wasn't he? Nowadays, that would be consider sexual harassment!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That's true, a lot does depend on where you live. I've heard that Columbus Day is a big deal in the East and celebrated with parades and things--here in California the general consensus is, The less said the better.
> 
> I'm not trying to play the devil's advocate, just musing on what it would be like if the government was totally neutral on religious holidays. To me it doesn't seem that far-fetched--if some communities think that Christmas trees and wreaths are wrong in a public setting, why should the government grant everyone two public holidays to honor that same religion?
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Wow! That's pretty bad, I'm glad you had the courage to stick up for yourself.
> 
> It's funny, my brother is locked in a similar battle with one of his fellow professors at this very moment over the same issue. The guy is an absolute beast--romantic liaisons with female students, dirty and embarrassing personal comments in class, dirty and embarrassing messages sent to their email addresses--but because he has tenure Pace University can't or won't get rid of him.
> 
> ...


That's terrible! These kids are captive audiences, too - and don't want to hurt their futures by making waves. I didn't have any professors like that when I was in school, thank goodness. I'll have to ask my kids - and warn my grandkids - one starts college in two years!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> What are you trying to say? I'm confused.


*******************
SeattleSoul,

Who, me? Bonbf3? I'm saying that we get all fired up and people get mad. If I'm trying to convince you of something, insulting you is NOT going to make you more open to listening to my ideas. And vice versa. If I'm angry, I'll be more determined than ever to prove you wrong.

It's not happening now. Lent. But when it starts up, it's something to think about. If we're all pleasant or at least polite, maybe we can be more open to the ideas of others. At least open to listening to them instead of just defending ourselves. Does that make any better sense?

Bonnie
*************************


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> *******************
> SeattleSoul,
> 
> Who, me? Bonbf3? I'm saying that we get all fired up and people get mad. If I'm trying to convince you of something, insulting you is NOT going to make you more open to listening to my ideas. And vice versa. If I'm angry, I'll be more determined than ever to prove you wrong.
> ...


I think so. I was concerned I'd said something that might make people get mad at me. Like some people say why couldn't we have the Christmas spirit all year, I think the Lenten good manners would be something to stick with.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> He got voted in because he was the end all be all wonderful most person to promise us the world and some in this nation actually believed it. Some are now seeing their mistakes. Others will not admit they did. But in the end we will all pay for it.


Very true.News sites that allow for comments seem to be overwhelmingly negative about o, and some are so angry. When I read of all the ammo that the DHS is supposedly stockpilingi(which could be a perfectly normal situation) and then I read those comments it make me wonder if the govt. isn't expecting and preparing for trouble here....


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's terrible! These kids are captive audiences, too - and don't want to hurt their futures by making waves. I didn't have any professors like that when I was in school, thank goodness. I'll have to ask my kids - and warn my grandkids - one starts college in two years!


Me either, thank God. Some were better than others, a few seemed totally incompetent, but this guy is one major sicko. I think people forget that college freshmen and sophomores are still teens, kids in fact, and that there are those in the world who regard them as prey. I don't think we can ever stress enough to our children that they need to protect themselves, and if some authority figure is making them uncomfortable they need to speak right up.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually I think I prefer it this way. Minding our manners seems to have given us the necessary time and energy to actually discuss matters--some really fascinating and thought-provoking posts in the last twenty-four hours!


Yes, I would much prefer to see everyone post her comments/beliefs without stirring up anger...one can hope. Even if I don't agree, I try to learn from it and often it causes me to dig deeper, do more research or reading, rethink, and either it solidifies or negates previously held beliefs. And if it happened that way for all KPers, it would be a good thing, right?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I think so. I was concerned I'd said something that might make people get mad at me. Like some people say why couldn't we have the Christmas spirit all year, I think the Lenten good manners would be something to stick with.


I agree 100%--really hope we can keep it up post-Easter.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

On the news, it was reported that there was some big cyber-threat that caused computers all over the country ( and possibly the world) to have trouble and run very slowly. So perhaps it isn't your computer at all.


Janeway said:


> Thanks for kind words about daughter/grandkids as yes,they are people for us to be proud of these days. They also attend church not the one we attend but that is OK as ours is mostly elderly and the kids enjoys all the goings-on at their church.
> 
> I'm having computer trouble and son-in-law is with the kids at a soccer game tonight so I may be offline all night and tomorrow as it is having trouble loading KP so don't know if it is on my side or theirs.
> 
> The chili was great. Making a roast with all the veggies tomorrow--cannot wait!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, sometimes I think a problem strikes fear elsewhere all the dominoes start to fall. I worry that our banks are vulnerable. News said that when their banks opened, account holders would only be allowed to withdraw 300 Euros and only 3000 Euros could be taken out of the country. That is going to have serious, far-reaching consequences, I think.



theyarnlady said:


> Momeee, do you know what scare's me about Cyprus, the monkey see monkey do mentality of most nations.
> Take for instant France made round about on their road ways Britian decide they had to do it. Then the USA decide they would have to do it. Then the state of Wisconsin decided they had to do it. It's the way it seems to spread. Feel like it will be the next thing that goverment will decide to do.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Depending on the population, in some parts of the countries those religious holidays are also considered school or work holiday. If the schools don't actually close, students and workers are allowed to take day(s) off, which seems fair.



susanmos2000 said:


> I never really thought about it before, but giving time off for Christmas and Easter and ignoring days like Yom Kippur and the period of Ramadan isn't completely fair. Good point. I suppose the government should either celebrate them all or ignore them completely if it wants to be entirely even handed.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Where I live now and have lived in NH/MA many Jews partook in the Christian holiday celebrations and preparations and were very supportive and respectful of them. In a NH ski area many of the Jewish homeowners/vacationers volunteered to take the positions of Christian workers in the resort - lift operators, ticket salespersons, waitstaff- sometimes with humorous results-, on the mountain, in the stores,etc. so any who wanted to be home for the night-before xmas and xmas day could spend it with their families. They did this quietly and took nothing in return. Many homeowners were not aware of this generosity. The workers, with the employers blessings took the time off and still got their regular pay. Those who volunteered, were there as vacationers, and quite willingly gave up skiing/outdoor/family time to give to those who made their vacation time so pleasant. I was told that it got started as parents wanted their children to learn how important a sense of community was and that they all had a responsibility for making it better. It was a very nice environment. In the retail environment in MA and NH, it was the Jewish business owners who donated the most generously for the xmas charities and for toys for kids.



Janeway said:


> I'm glad all 4 of my grands are home schooled! Not sure how I would handle all of these new things going on in schools these days.
> 
> At least they celebrate every Christian holiday without any problems but do not mention the other holidays--don't jump just yet--I did not say they didn't study other religions--just that they do not celebrate anything except Christian Holiday's!
> 
> Some of you may think they are wrong, but how many other religions celebrate any Christian Holiday's? Hello, people we are kidding ourselves if you think for one minute they have anything to do with any Christian Holidays! The Jews do not celebrate Christmas but sure enjoy all the profit that time of the year puts into their pockets!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We'd all have a greater chance of convincing others of our point of view if we were nice to them. When you make someone mad, there's no way they're going to come over to your side. Human nature. "You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar."


Sometimes it isn't even a matter, or possibility of changing another's mind, but helping them to think about another view often can have a very positive outcome.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm shocked, tenure or not, that Pace is letting that kind of disgusting behavior go on. One big sexual-harassment lawsuit would put a stop to that and give the administration a wake up call, as they are clearly complicit. I feel bad for the victims as often it is too embarrassing to do anything to stop it. Kudos to your brother for speaking/acting out.



susanmos2000 said:


> Wow! That's pretty bad, I'm glad you had the courage to stick up for yourself.
> 
> It's funny, my brother is locked in a similar battle with one of his fellow professors at this very moment over the same issue. The guy is an absolute beast--romantic liaisons with female students, dirty and embarrassing personal comments in class, dirty and embarrassing messages sent to their email addresses--but because he has tenure Pace University can't or won't get rid of him.
> 
> ...


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay. I've taken up enough space. going to bed. nighty, night!!!!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Saw that the University has apologized for the professor. He was hired knowing he was a Democratic activist. Why do we need activists in classrooms? 

Again I ask, where is the outrage from the Left? Where are Reverands Sharpton and Jackson outrage over the the attack on Jesus and the violation of that student's Rights? Where is the Left's outrage over the lack of tolerance? Where is the President's outrage over this issue. Meaning he inflamed the country over Travon Martin (sp) but not come to the defense of this student?


----------



## spinninggoddess (Jan 4, 2013)

This appears to me that this is another attack on Christian beliefs and a total disrespect of Christian values. I would never, and I do mean never, find stomping on anyone's higher power right.

What is wrong with these people/professors. And I agree, where is the outrage from the Democratic religious leaders? Their silence, in my opinion, is deafening and a sign of consent. So wrong, and can't think of one justification for their silence.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Imagine if Christmas and Easter were ordinary workdays.


I work in healthcare. They are ordinary workdays just like July 4, Thanksgiving, etc. Even though I am in IT somebody is always working to support the EMR.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I think so. I was concerned I'd said something that might make people get mad at me. Like some people say why couldn't we have the Christmas spirit all year, I think the Lenten good manners would be something to stick with.


That's a good idea! KP good manners.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The most outrageous thing I have heard. A newspaper report for St. Louis Post a Bob McCellen wrote aa colmun yesterday about how goverment could save money. Stop giving veteran's free burial's. In his words, not all Verteran's are hero's. What a guy, and what words. I can not believe someone would write something like that.

I don't care if the verteran sat behind a desk doing paper work, he is a hero he servered his country.This man should be made to serve his country for a year wonder if he would come to same conclusion then.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Certainly not protecting your son or any other sons back. He doesn't have one scintilla of what it means to serve our country protecting our Freedoms. Or the sacrifices of self and family.

Perhaps he should be given a job cleaning the floors in the wards of Walter Reed. Bet he'd change his tune.



joeysomma said:


> My oldest son graduated from basic training the day after they called the cease fire in Iraq in 1991. One of the speakers said that these young men and women were just as important as any one there on the front line. They were doing the work they were assigned to do.
> 
> Not everyone can be on the front line. There needs to be back up at home. So everyone doing their job is a hero.
> 
> With this newspaper columnist's attitude, I don't think I would want him in the military.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The most outrageous thing I have heard. A newspaper report for St. Louis Post a Bob McCellen wrote aa colmun yesterday about how goverment could save money. Stop giving veteran's free burial's. In his words, not all Verteran's are hero's. What a guy, and what words. I can not believe someone would write something like that.
> 
> I don't care if the verteran sat behind a desk doing paper work, he is a hero he servered his country.This man should be made to serve his country for a year wonder if he would come to same conclusion then.


***************
I agree. That's crazy and disrespectful. They're putting their lives on hold - and usually putting their lives on the line.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My oldest son graduated from basic training the day after they called the cease fire in Iraq in 1991.


My oldest son finished his Air Force tech school training two weeks before 9/11.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My oldest son graduated from basic training the day after they called the cease fire in Iraq in 1991. One of the speakers said that these young men and women were just as important as any one there on the front line. They were doing the work they were assigned to do.
> 
> Not everyone can be on the front line. There needs to be back up at home. So everyone doing their job is a hero.
> 
> With this newspaper columnist's attitude, I don't think I would want him in the military.


Terrible. I didn't realize it was a newspaper columnist. That's even worse. I bet he'll hear from a lot of people.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My oldest son finished his Air Force tech school training two weeks before 9/11.


******
We owe them all a huge debt - and their families, too.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My oldest son graduated from basic training the day after they called the cease fire in Iraq in 1991. One of the speakers said that these young men and women were just as important as any one there on the front line. They were doing the work they were assigned to do.
> 
> Not everyone can be on the front line. There needs to be back up at home. So everyone doing their job is a hero.
> 
> With this newspaper columnist's attitude, I don't think I would want him in the military.


Also, please thank your son for his service for me.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The most outrageous thing I have heard. A newspaper report for St. Louis Post a Bob McCellen wrote aa colmun yesterday about how goverment could save money. Stop giving veteran's free burial's. In his words, not all Verteran's are hero's. What a guy, and what words. I can not believe someone would write something like that.
> 
> I don't care if the verteran sat behind a desk doing paper work, he is a hero he servered his country.This man should be made to serve his country for a year wonder if he would come to same conclusion then.


Here is the link to the article.
http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/columns/bill-mcclellan/bill-mcclellan-one-last-call-to-service---/article_8495bfa5-33b5-5fd0-bfd9-9415fde97e13.html


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

[
Some of you may think they are wrong, but how many other religions celebrate any Christian Holiday's? Hello, people we are kidding ourselves if you think for one minute they have anything to do with any Christian Holidays! The Jews do not celebrate Christmas but sure enjoy all the profit that time of the year puts into their pockets![/quote]

I'm sorry to raise an issue, but I feel as though to ignore this isn't right. I've deleted the beginning of the quote, and I'm talking only about the last sentence. Janeway, you probably didn't intend for it to be hurtful, but I find the last sentence prejudicial, and I'm not Jewish. I'm sure there are others reading this sentence who thought the same thing and chose not to comment. The idea that all Jews are making money off of a Christian holiday is reprehensible and shows bias, whether you find it so or not. To perpetuate this erroneous stereotype is wrong.
I have not posted for awhile, so to come forth now to write this post is done because I feel it is my duty as a Christian. If you don't see this as prejudicial let me educate you---it is.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Want to add to what I posted. T alk to my husband a veteran's family when he dies his family will recieve $500 dollars for his funeral. How is that for money saved. Yet our federal worker's can not be fired even if they are not doing their jobs, because of their union. Apparently there are some who do not even show up for work, others caught doing wrong are furlough,or fired and rehired and place in another job. One was even given back pay after being fired.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you may think they are wrong, but how many other religions celebrate any Christian Holiday's? Hello, people we are kidding ourselves if you think for one minute they have anything to do with any Christian Holidays! The Jews do not celebrate Christmas but sure enjoy all the profit that time of the year puts into their pockets!
> ...


I didn't read that particular post but yes, alcameron, I find that comment to be offputting. I don't think that Janeway 
intended it to be quite the way it sounded. At least I would hope so.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you Thumper. I was a little afraid of starting something and that wasn't my intent.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here is the link to the article.
> http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/columns/bill-mcclellan/bill-mcclellan-one-last-call-to-service---/article_8495bfa5-33b5-5fd0-bfd9-9415fde97e13.html


Just read the article, and while I agree that the government may have no choice but to replace the live bugler with a recording because of the money crunch, it's ridiculous to imply that the man or woman soldier behind a desk is somehow less heroic than those manning the front lines. Things like KP duty, maintenance work, and paper pushing may be the less glamorous aspects of military life, but it doesn't mean they aren't every bit as important.

Agree too that McClellan is going to get a lot of angry mail from veterans and their families for his comments--a lot of them take their years of service very seriously indeed. "My husband's a veteran--" was always my grandmother's opening statement to any Seventh Day Adventist, religious tracts in hand, who was unlucky enough to knock on her door. She would go on from there for ten or fifteen minutes if permitted to, most often the religious "missionary" would slip away long before that, cheeks flushed and ears ringing.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> [
> Some of you may think they are wrong, but how many other religions celebrate any Christian Holiday's? Hello, people we are kidding ourselves if you think for one minute they have anything to do with any Christian Holidays! The Jews do not celebrate Christmas but sure enjoy all the profit that time of the year puts into their pockets!


I'm sorry to raise an issue, but I feel as though to ignore this isn't right. I've deleted the beginning of the quote, and I'm talking only about the last sentence. Janeway, you probably didn't intend for it to be hurtful, but I find the last sentence prejudicial, and I'm not Jewish. I'm sure there are others reading this sentence who thought the same thing and chose not to comment. The idea that all Jews are making money off of a Christian holiday is reprehensible and shows bias, whether you find it so or not. To perpetuate this erroneous stereotype is wrong.
I have not posted for awhile, so to come forth now to write this post is done because I feel it is my duty as a Christian. If you don't see this as prejudicial let me educate you---it is.[/quote]

Saw the comment too and didn't feel there was any use in debating or arguing about it. My dad was like that too, he used to refer to a cash register as "the Jewish organ". Ouch.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I never really thought about it before, but giving time off for Christmas and Easter and ignoring days like Yom Kippur and the period of Ramadan isn't completely fair. Good point. I suppose the government should either celebrate them all or ignore them completely if it wants to be entirely even handed.


I do know some companies that give their employees Yom Kippur as a day off. We don't get Good Friday - I'm working. But then I don't really celebrate Easter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Do y'all remember a few weeks ago I asked for prayer for our Army soldier ? He had back surgery then. He had been blown up last year while serving in Afghanistan. He wasn't treated very well for his injuries then. Now he is at home. He just ran out of pain meds and isn't getting but 2 times a week of PT. He had to pay his own way home and other expenses. Sad that our soldiers are not being treated like our heroes. I am really upset right now. He is only 20 and on his own without his government.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

spinninggoddess said:


> This appears to me that this is another attack on Christian beliefs and a total disrespect of Christian values. I would never, and I do mean never, find stomping on anyone's higher power right.
> 
> What is wrong with these people/professors. And I agree, where is the outrage from the Democratic religious leaders? Their silence, in my opinion, is deafening and a sign of consent. So wrong, and can't think of one justification for their silence.


 :thumbup:


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I'm glad all 4 of my grands are home schooled! Not sure how I would handle all of these new things going on in schools these days.
> 
> At least they celebrate every Christian holiday without any problems but do not mention the other holidays--don't jump just yet--I did not say they didn't study other religions--just that they do not celebrate anything except Christian Holiday's!
> 
> Some of you may think they are wrong, but how many other religions celebrate any Christian Holiday's? Hello, people we are kidding ourselves if you think for one minute they have anything to do with any Christian Holidays! The Jews do not celebrate Christmas but sure enjoy all the profit that time of the year puts into their pockets!


I cannot believe that you just wrote that last sentence - WOW - that's the worst I've seen on this site!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do y'all remember a few weeks ago I asked for prayer for our Army soldier ? He had back surgery then. He had been blown up last year while serving in Afghanistan. He wasn't treated very well for his injuries then. Now he is at home. He just ran out of pain meds and isn't getting but 2 times a week of PT. He had to pay his own way home and other expenses. Sad that our soldiers are not being treated like our heroes. I am really upset right now. He is only 20 and on his own without his government.


I cannot believe how our government is treating the returning soldiers. Often they have to wait 6 months to even a year just to get the benefits and care they're entitled to!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I cannot believe how our government is treating the returning soldiers. Often they have to wait 6 months to even a year just to get the benefits and care they're entitled to!


I know Andrea. I can't believe is what happening to our country!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I cannot believe how our government is treating the returning soldiers. Often they have to wait 6 months to even a year just to get the benefits and care they're entitled to!


I know, brings to mind the folks who put their lives on the line picking through the smoking rubble of 9/11. These national heroes are now coughing their lives away and no one seems to care.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, it is all about corporate profits and not paying their fair share of taxes. Very sad. The last insult people are desperate and take the 'reverse mortgage' scam from the banks and leave nothing to their kids. The Koch brothers, owners of Georgia-Pacific and more, make $3million/hour because of their investments, and others work for $2.13/hour -- because they might make a few dollars in tips!! And these are the guys not wanting to pay a living wage and medical care!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do y'all remember a few weeks ago I asked for prayer for our Army soldier ? He had back surgery then. He had been blown up last year while serving in Afghanistan. He wasn't treated very well for his injuries then. Now he is at home. He just ran out of pain meds and isn't getting but 2 times a week of PT. He had to pay his own way home and other expenses. Sad that our soldiers are not being treated like our heroes. I am really upset right now. He is only 20 and on his own without his government.


I remember. It was good to hear he'd gotten through surgery OK. What's happening now is so unfair and wrong I can't think of strong enough words to express how I feel. Is he completely without a doctor to check on his progress? Is there anyone, like your Congressman and someone with some real authority at the VA Hospital, you can talk to about this and try to get better care for this young man? The answer to my questions is probably "NO", but sometimes the squeeky wheel does get the grease.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitish said:


> Yes, it is all about corporate profits and not paying their fair share of taxes. Very sad. The last insult people are desperate and take the 'reverse mortgage' scam from the banks and leave nothing to their kids. The Koch brothers, owners of Georgia-Pacific and more, make $3million/hour because of their investments, and others work for $2.13/hour -- because they might make a few dollars in tips!! And these are the guys not wanting to pay a living wage and medical care!


I'm not sure I'd go so far as saying reverse mortgages are a scam, but they certainly are a gamble. None of us knows how long we'll live, and if the reverse mortgage finishes paying out, you're up the creek without a house and an important part of your income. That's what really worries me.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Thank you Thumper. I was a little afraid of starting something and that wasn't my intent.


If you don't see this as prejudicial let me educate you---it is.

You had valid points until you made that condescending comment. If you don't see this as 'starting something' let me educate YOU---it is


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> If you don't see this as prejudicial let me educate you---it is.
> 
> You had valid points until you made that condescending comment. If you don't see this as 'starting something' let me educate YOU---it is


I did not mean it as condescending at all. I truly hope that if someone didn't know the whole thing was prejudicial they learned something. I probably didn't say it well, so I apologize for that. I hope you just didn't see it was I who posted and felt you had to respond.
I am truly trying not to stir any pots, and I hope others do the same.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I did not mean it as condescending at all. I truly hope that if someone didn't know the whole thing was prejudicial they learned something. I probably didn't say it well, so I apologize for that. I hope you just didn't see it was I who posted and felt you had to respond.
> I am truly trying not to stir any pots, and I hope others do the same.


Eyes on the geese Al

honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk honk


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> I believe my First Amendment freedom both of and from religion reaches all the way down to the least public demonstration, on any public property, of any religion. I believe I can festoon my house with all the religious symbols my religion has. My place of worship can do the same. No fuss, no muss, no "shape" hunting, no "holiday" trees, etc. It isn't the business of the public schools, city halls, fire stations, etc., to celebrate the religious holidays of any religion., especially if there could be a show of preference for Christian religious holidays over the holidays of other religions.


Going with this train of thought, then all the Christmas/holiday parades, Easter egg hunts, Christmas trees (i.e. WH Christmas tree), city and town decorations, etc., should be eliminated altogether. Changing the name of something just because it has become offensive to a few, doesn't make it any less a Christmas tree, an Easter egg hunt, Christmas parade, etc. These things have become a part of the holiday and will be associated as such. Changing their names doesn't change the symbolism. All it is - is dumb. JMO


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I did not mean it as condescending at all. I truly hope that if someone didn't know the whole thing was prejudicial they learned something. I probably didn't say it well, so I apologize for that. I hope you just didn't see it was I who posted and felt you had to respond.
> I am truly trying not to stir any pots, and I hope others do the same.[/quote
> 
> My opinion is that you said exactly what you meant to say. No one asked to be educated; could be viewed as arrogant to think people want your lessons. And do not think, you are so important that all I have to do all day is wait for you to post so that I get a thrill up my leg (like Chris Matthews does when he sees Obama) and have the honor to respond. But you do provide some comic relief during tea time.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Freedom of, yes. But that means sticking a Buddha, the Muslim crescent, the Star of David, and goodness knows what else right next to any cross erected on public land. I actually think that our city's Christmas and Hannukka decorations make things look festive in December, and as far as I know no one has raised any serious objections as it's viewed as secular stuff. But it's unfair for the government to accommodate Christians unless they're prepared to honor all other religions as well...don't imagine the Koran posted inside City Hall opposite the 10 Commandments would go over too well with some folks.


If one goes up, they should all be able to be displayed. I don't see a problem with that. There have been objections as now they are referred to as holiday trees, not Christmas trees, they are holiday decorations, not Christmas decorations, etc.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Going with this train of thought, then all the Christmas/holiday parades, Easter egg hunts, Christmas trees (i.e. WH Christmas tree), city and town decorations, etc., should be eliminated altogether. Changing the name of something just because it has become offensive to a few, doesn't make it any less a Christmas tree, an Easter egg hunt, Christmas parade, etc. These things have become a part of the holiday and will be associated as such. Changing their names doesn't change the symbolism. All it is - is dumb. JMO


right you are lady, PC is the stupidest thing this country ever came up with. Wait could add to that list but have to wait until after tonight.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > I did not mean it as condescending at all. I truly hope that if someone didn't know the whole thing was prejudicial they learned something. I probably didn't say it well, so I apologize for that. I hope you just didn't see it was I who posted and felt you had to respond.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit yes yes yes.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If one goes up, they should all be able to be displayed. I don't see a problem with that. There have been objections as now they are referred to as holiday trees, not Christmas trees, they are holiday decorations, not Christmas decorations, etc.


Hmm, seems what goes up is the decision of each community. The day after Thanksgiving our city puts puts fake wreaths, candy canes, and tiny trees on many of the light poles. No Hanukkah stuff that I've ever noticed, but the city next to us sets out both decorative trees and Menorahs in their parks.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Going with this train of thought, then all the Christmas/holiday parades, Easter egg hunts, Christmas trees (i.e. WH Christmas tree), city and town decorations, etc., should be eliminated altogether. Changing the name of something just because it has become offensive to a few, doesn't make it any less a Christmas tree, an Easter egg hunt, Christmas parade, etc. These things have become a part of the holiday and will be associated as such. Changing their names doesn't change the symbolism. All it is - is dumb. JMO


Yes, all the things you mentioned should be eliminated. Just changing the names is a silly, weak response to a real problem Changing names is dumb. Celebrating religious holidays belongs at home and in what ever church/temple/mosque,etc., that has its own set of religious traditions. In case I haven't been clear enough, I believe there should be NO public demonstration of any religious holiday.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Yes, all the things you mentioned should be eliminated. Just changing the names is a silly, weak response to a real problem Changing names is dumb. Celebrating religious holidays belongs at home and in what ever church/temple/mosque,etc., that has its own set of religious traditions. In case I haven't been clear enough, I believe there should be NO public demonstration of any religious holiday.


Probably true, but does Santa Claus really have anything to do with religion? He seems completely secular to me--even the Soviets/Russians had and still have their "Ded Moroz" (Grandfather Frost) and decorated "New Year's" trees.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Probably true, but does Santa Claus really have anything to do with religion? He seems completely secular to me--even the Soviets/Russians had and still have their "Ded Moroz" (Grandfather Frost) and decorated "New Year's" trees.


Santa and the Easter Bunny do symbolize the commercialism of each holiday.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > I did not mean it as condescending at all. I truly hope that if someone didn't know the whole thing was prejudicial they learned something. I probably didn't say it well, so I apologize for that. I hope you just didn't see it was I who posted and felt you had to respond.
> ...


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Well said. I think a lot of the time you will get an attack because it's easier than addressing what you're actually saying.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Probably true, but does Santa Claus really have anything to do with religion? He seems completely secular to me--even the Soviets/Russians had and still have their "Ded Moroz" (Grandfather Frost) and decorated "New Year's" trees.


Well, we sometimes call Santa Old Saint Nick, a slangy version of Saint Nicholas. The former Soviet Union's Grandfather Frost and New Year's trees were a way of keeping the people quiet while doing as much as possible to have a disguised Christian holiday.

Here in the US all holidays that can possibly be rendered commercial are fair game for indulgence in materialism. Materialism is the Great God of this country.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

AlCameron Said "The idea that all Jews are making money off of a Christian holiday is reprehensible and shows bias, whether you find it so or not. To perpetuate this erroneous stereotype is wrong.
I have not posted for awhile, so to come forth now to write this post is done because I feel it is my duty as a Christian. If you don't see this as prejudicial let me educate you---it is "

Thank you, I agree and have numerous incidents which
would contraindicate the suggestion that Jews weren't supportive or respectful of Christian holidays, but saw it as a money grabbing opportunity. But it is not a criticism of Janeway, who has always seemed, to me, to be sensitive to others' backgrounds.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do y'all remember a few weeks ago I asked for prayer for our Army soldier ? He had back surgery then. He had been blown up last year while serving in Afghanistan. He wasn't treated very well for his injuries then. Now he is at home. He just ran out of pain meds and isn't getting but 2 times a week of PT. He had to pay his own way home and other expenses. Sad that our soldiers are not being treated like our heroes. I am really upset right now. He is only 20 and on his own without his government.


That is so disturbing, especially when one considers the extraordinary waste of money our administration spends.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> AlCameron Said "The idea that all Jews are making money off of a Christian holiday is reprehensible and shows bias, whether you find it so or not. To perpetuate this erroneous stereotype is wrong.
> I have not posted for awhile, so to come forth now to write this post is done because I feel it is my duty as a Christian. If you don't see this as prejudicial let me educate you---it is "
> 
> Thank you, I agree and have numerous incidents which
> would contraindicate the suggestion that Jews weren't supportive or respectful of Christian holidays, but saw it as a money grabbing opportunity. But it is not a criticism of Janeway, who has always seemed, to me, to be sensitive to others' backgrounds.


Thank you, Momeee.
I was not trying to be condescending or anything else. I thought she might benefit to know that saying that is hurtful. I was attacked for that for my condescending tone, which I apologized for.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I do know some companies that give their employees Yom Kippur as a day off. We don't get Good Friday - I'm working. But then I don't really celebrate Easter.


I think it has to do with the relative importance of the particular religious holiday...not sure but I think Yom Kippur is probably the most important holiday of the Jewish year - akin to Christmas or Easter??? "Many Jews who do not observe any other Jewish custom will refrain from work, fast and/or attend synagogue services on this day. Yom Kippur occurs on the 10th day of Tishri. The holiday is instituted at Leviticus 23:26 et seq."
http://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/Judaism/holiday4.html


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Thank you, Momeee.
> I was not trying to be condescending or anything else. I thought she might benefit to know that saying that is hurtful. I was attacked for that for my condescending tone, which I apologized for.


You didn't sound condescending to me. It seems that, historically, there have been sayings or beliefs attributed to specific religious or ethnic groups that have become engrained in one's speech - and the speaker is so used to saying or hearing it that there is no ill will intended nor has the speaker had to examine the actual meaning of the words. You pointed it out, nicely. I think everyone can benefit from that kind of support, wake-up nudge, call it what you will. It was conversant and informative and should not have been interpreted as a negative. Certainly, to me, it is preferable to looking the other way when an unconsciously bigoted remark is made.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Yes, all the things you mentioned should be eliminated. Just changing the names is a silly, weak response to a real problem Changing names is dumb. Celebrating religious holidays belongs at home and in what ever church/temple/mosque,etc., that has its own set of religious traditions. In case I haven't been clear enough, I believe there should be NO public demonstration of any religious holiday.


I tend to agree with you here. It would certainly eliminate the constant arguing amongst so many groups about being politically correct.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> I think it has to do with the relative importance of the particular religious holiday...not sure but I think Yom Kippur is probably the most important holiday of the Jewish year - akin to Christmas or Easter??? "Many Jews who do not observe any other Jewish custom will refrain from work, fast and/or attend synagogue services on this day. Yom Kippur occurs on the 10th day of Tishri. The holiday is instituted at Leviticus 23:26 et seq."
> http://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/Judaism/holiday4.html


I think you are probably correct.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Boy, good Catholic that you are, you don't see any reason to hold your forked tongue at all, do you? I'm turning the other cheek---as soon as I point out your condescending tone---- you, who felt she had to tell us that Lent ended exactly at the end of Holy Thursday services, just in case some of us dummies out here didn't know ( even though you were wrong---it ends at the start of the mass leading to the most holy Triduum). We were just thrilled to get that information and much of the other important right-wing drivel you post. Do you think we really are dying to hear from you? Don't you think we see how nice and calm it is here on the forum when you're away at a penance service or somewhere? You certainly have a lot of nerve trying to educate us for our own stupid good! Why, I bet there's even someone out here more educated than you! Maybe someone has a Master's degree or even a PhD!! And you feel you have to educate us!! I, too, just wait to read your posts. They're always so educated, so neutral, so Christian, so even-tempered, so kind---never snide, snarky, rude, poisonous, or dumb.
> Now you can go back to your cave if you even bothered to read this far.


Well I guess the Catholic channel was wrong. sorry

feel a song coming on......meow, meow, meow.....






got tired of typing.

I humbly thank you for listing my charactor traits. But don't live in a cave; I may be humble but not rustic. My idea of camping is the Holiday Inn.

You have a wonderful day. Off to knit while watching Argo.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Really scary part, at the airport......................

don't read spoiler alert





Yippie, way to go CIA and Canada


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I think you are probably correct.


It is the most holy day of our year.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Boy, good Catholic that you are, you don't see any reason to hold your forked tongue at all, do you? I'm turning the other cheek---as soon as I point out your condescending tone---- you, who felt she had to tell us that Lent ended exactly at the end of Holy Thursday services, just in case some of us dummies out here didn't know ( even though you were wrong---it ends at the start of the mass leading to the most holy Triduum). We were just thrilled to get that information and much of the other important right-wing drivel you post. Do you think we really are dying to hear from you? Don't you think we see how nice and calm it is here on the forum when you're away at a penance service or somewhere? You certainly have a lot of nerve trying to educate us for our own stupid good! Why, I bet there's even someone out here more educated than you! Maybe someone has a Master's degree or even a PhD!! And you feel you have to educate us!! I, too, just wait to read your posts. They're always so educated, so neutral, so Christian, so even-tempered, so kind---never snide, snarky, rude, poisonous, or dumb.
> Now you can go back to your cave if you even bothered to read this far.


why do you feel the need to attack, she is a friend, and you don't have to get so carrried away you are starting to sound like me remember I am a bigot and always right. :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Really scary part, at the airport......................
> 
> don't read spoiler alert
> 
> Yippie, way to go CIA and Canada


I missed it will have to check this one out.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> why do you feel the need to attack, she is a friend, and you don't have to get so carrried away you are starting to sound like me remember I am a bigot and always right. :XD: :XD:


YarnLady
I'm answering her attack, that's all.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> why do you feel the need to attack, she is a friend, and you don't have to get so carrried away you are starting to sound like me remember I am a bigot and always right. :XD: :XD:


Tap tap tap tap tap (fingers drumming on the desk, one eye on the clock--three hours and four minutes until sundown).


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Tap tap tap tap tap (fingers drumming on the desk, one eye on the clock--three hours and four minutes until sundown).


And I've already had a cookie and somehow, it didn't work!!
Are you sure about the time frame? Better check with the Catholic channel.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And I've already had a cookie and somehow, it didn't work!!
> Are you sure about the time frame? Better check with the Catholic channel.


Well, since Off2Knit regards herself as the great I Am in matters of Catholic doctrine I'm willing to take her word for it [hands now poised over the keyboard]


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I asked a priest, so unless he's wrong, Lent ends at the start of Holy Thursday Mass. Now I don't know if that's Greenwich Mean Time, or Pacific Daylight Savings time or Vatican time. To be on the safe side we should probably wait until tomorrow. Ah, but whose "tomorrow" shall we use?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> And I've already had a cookie and somehow, it didn't work!!
> Are you sure about the time frame? Better check with the Catholic channel.


Oh darling, I think you have already blown it.

Do we need to sing the Cat Chow song again, or would you prefer I order your some soft paws? Wouldn't want you getting cat scratch fever, nasty little affliction.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Oh darling, I think you have already blown it.
> 
> Do we need to sing the Cat Chow song again, or would you prefer I order your some soft paws? Wouldn't want you getting cat scratch fever, nasty little affliction.


What are you doing at home? It's Holy Thursday! Or are you reading the forum during the homily?
I just decided you must be a man.

purrrrr


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> What are you doing at home? It's Holy Thursday! Or are you reading the forum during the homily?
> I just decided you must be a man.
> 
> purrrrr


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I asked a priest, so unless he's wrong, Lent ends at the start of Holy Thursday Mass. Now I don't know if that's Greenwich Mean Time, or Pacific Daylight Savings time or Vatican time. To be on the safe side we should probably wait until tomorrow. Ah, but whose "tomorrow" shall we use?


http://wiki.answers.com/Q/When_does_Lent_end_for_Catholics

I was right, you were wrong, you mocked me several times with sarcastic tones. Hope you have learned your own lesson, and will stop with the attacks.

Mass was this morning. Again with the attacks.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/When_does_Lent_end_for_Catholics
> 
> I was right, you were wrong, you mocked me several times with sarcastic tones. Hope you have learned your own lesson, and will stop with the attacks.
> 
> Mass was this morning. Again with the attacks.


This particular link that you posted says that Lent ends at the beginning of the Holy Thursday Mass, which is traditionally held in the evening. It's the Last Supper not the last breakfast. I don't presume to mock, but if you think this is mocking then you now know how it feels to be at the other end of constant mocks and attacks. Will a dose of your own medicine cure you? I don't particularly like this, but I wanted you to feel something akin to feeling defensive which is the place you put people you don't agree with much of the time. I have no desire to mock anyone's religion or beliefs or to be sarcastic. You bring out the worst in me. Who said something about honey and vinegar recently? Let me know again if/when you want me to unleash what I really mean.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

off2knit said:


> So are all of your clothes hand made or made in the US? If not, why not? If you do not only buy clothes made only in the US, are you not part of the problem and not the solution?


For myself, I try VERY hard to buy only made in the USA for anything. Unfortunately it is not always possible. However what I do when I must buy something not made in USA I call or E_mail the company and let them know I wish they had made in USA products. I let them know why and how I would be willing to buy their product(s) more often if they were USA made. Therefore I am not totally "part of the problem".


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> This particular link that you posted says that Lent ends at the beginning of the Holy Thursday Mass, which is traditionally held in the evening. It's the Last Supper not the last breakfast. I don't presume to mock, but if you think this is mocking then you now know how it feels to be at the other end of constant mocks and attacks. Will a dose of your own medicine cure you? I don't particularly like this, but I wanted you to feel something akin to feeling defensive which is the place you put people you don't agree with much of the time. I have no desire to mock anyone's religion or beliefs or to be sarcastic. You bring out the worst in me. Who said something about honey and vinegar recently? Let me know again if/when you want me to unleash what I really mean.


I did say last Mass on Thursday

I have no control over how you react to the truth, you only have control over that. I am not a dog, but if you need to unleash yourself, go for it. Hope you are not violating an leash laws.

Just to let you know, I find your last sentence threatening. Please stop the attacks and the bullying


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Mass was this morning. Again with the attacks.


Ah, that explains why the general mood of the thread took such a nosedive in the AM. After "Last Breakfast" you undoubtedly burned rubber in the drive back to your house and your computer--or did you have laptop stashed in the trunk of your car?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Ah, that explains why the general mood of the thread took such a nosedive in the AM. After "Last Breakfast" you undoubtedly burned rubber in the drive back to your house and your computer--or did you have laptop stashed in the trunk of your car?


Again with the nasty remarks.

I left my home at 8:20 for 9:00 Mass, ran errands, finish grocery shopping and arrived home around 1:30. If you would do a fact check instead of knee jerk reactions you will see that I had no posts at that time. Pathetic


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Again with the nasty remarks.
> 
> I left my home at 8:20 for 9:00 Mass, ran errands, finish grocery shopping and arrived home around 1:30. If you would do a fact check instead of knee jerk reactions you will see that I had no posts at that time. Pathetic


Just checked the time stamps...yes, the Great I Am speaks the truth. She managed to wait a whole four hours before kicking the cobra basket back to life. Congratulations.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Just checked the time stamps...yes, the Great I Am speaks the truth. She managed to wait a whole four hours before kicking the cobra basket back to life. Congratulations.


Again with the attacks and the name calling. But if you can't help it, and that is how you react to being wrong, it is okay. God loves you the way you are.
'


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I did say last Mass on Thursday
> 
> I have no control over how you react to the truth, you only have control over that. I am not a dog, but if you need to unleash yourself, go for it. Hope you are not violating an leash laws.
> 
> Just to let you know, I find your last sentence threatening. Please stop the attacks and the bullying


You first


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

And if you want to be picky, you said Lent ends AFTER the last Mass


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just wanted everyone to know I don't care who goes to Mass and who goes to Temple. That's why we have separation of church and state. Anyone can make a mistake, and I don't believe anyone has a right to disrespect them. Don't like it? Lump it. (Anyone else ever heard that one?)

Honestly, I keep saying I'm going to stay away, but I feel compelled to read this thread again and again. It's like staring at a terrible accident.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Have you read the latest waste of money? The Feds are spending $880,000. to study snail sex. Really. I'm on my iPad and don't know how to get the link on to this page....Ill keep looking. And this is in addition to another huge amount of $$$$ to the study of duck penises. 

Who comes up with this? Then how do they get approved?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> Have you read the latest waste of money? The Feds are spending $880,000. to study snail sex. Really. I'm on my iPad and don't know how to get the link on to this page....Ill keep looking. And this is in addition to another huge amount of $$$$ to the study of duck penises.
> 
> Who comes up with this? Then how do they get approved?


I have heard about this one, and actually it's far less frivolous--and more ominous--than people imagine. Besides reproducing sexually snails can do it asexually, and that's what the scientists are so interested in. Apparently by studying the process in detail they figure they'll advance one step further along the path to cloning humans--whole ones as well as spare parts for those of us who might need a transplant someday. The study is frightening, and not just because of the price tag attached to it.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> You first


Triple dog dare you.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I have heard about this one, and actually it's far less frivolous--and more ominous--than people imagine. Besides reproducing sexually snails can do it asexually, and that's what the scientists are so interested in. Apparently by studying the process in detail they figure they'll advance one step further along the path to cloning humans--whole ones as well as spare parts for those of us who might need a transplant someday. The study is frightening, and not just because of the price tag attached to it.


Maybe somewhere in the many pages of this thread you have bemoned the millions spent on the war in Iraq.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Maybe somewhere in the many pages of this thread you have bemoned the millions spent on the war in Iraq.


Not as much as I mourn those who died on 9/11


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Not as much as I mourn those who died on 9/11


I am questioning whether you can be logically consistant and question the amount of money spent on a war where there were no weapons of mass destruction (Iraq). Also, where do you weigh in on agricultural subsidies for farmers, how about whether you or any of your friends, relatives etc have ever received a school loan or grant from the government. Do you drive on interstate highways? How much government inervention services do you use or not use?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I am questioning whether you can be logically consistant and question the amount of money spent on a war where there were no weapons of mass destruction (Iraq). Also, where do you weigh in on agricultural subsidies for farmers, how about whether you or any of your friends, relatives etc have ever received a school loan or grant from the government. Do you drive on interstate highways? How much government inervention services do you use or not use?


The one thing regarding WMDs is that all intel indicated that there was. Also, Iraq *had in past* used WMDs against the Kurds in 39 separate attacks which gave credibility to the intel. UN inspectors had been denied the ability to inspect for years which also gave credibility to the intel. They had existed, they had been used resulting in the deaths of thousands.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> Have you read the latest waste of money? The Feds are spending $880,000. to study snail sex. Really. I'm on my iPad and don't know how to get the link on to this page....Ill keep looking. And this is in addition to another huge amount of $$$$ to the study of duck penises.
> 
> Who comes up with this? Then how do they get approved?


iPad--copy the URL from the browser and paste onto your reply box. Copy and paste is a learned task on the iPad but after awhile it gets easier


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I am questioning whether you can be logically consistant and question the amount of money spent on a war where there were no weapons of mass destruction (Iraq). Also, where do you weigh in on agricultural subsidies for farmers, how about whether you or any of your friends, relatives etc have ever received a school loan or grant from the government. Do you drive on interstate highways? How much government inervention services do you use or not use?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Just wanted everyone to know I don't care who goes to Mass and who goes to Temple. That's why we have separation of church and state. Anyone can make a mistake, and I don't believe anyone has a right to disrespect them. Don't like it? Lump it. (Anyone else ever heard that one?)
> 
> Honestly, I keep saying I'm going to stay away, but I feel compelled to read this thread again and again. It's like staring at a terrible accident.


Yes, "If you don't like it, you can lump it." was a popular saying in my house when I was growing up and I still use it now and then. I also like Suck it up, buttercup. I keep watching this topic because it combines a kind of train wreck with some kindergarten behavior. (And, before some of you jump all over me for saying that, I do not exclude myself from my criticism). It also appears that the brief period of Lenten good behavior has disappeared in spite of several people saying they would like it to continue. Oh well, so much for that.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, dear. The Capitol's salon is going private.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/28/us/politics/senate-barbers-get-trimmed-in-latest-budget-cuts.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

momeee said:


> Have you read the latest waste of money? The Feds are spending $880,000. to study snail sex. Really. I'm on my iPad and don't know how to get the link on to this page....Ill keep looking. And this is in addition to another huge amount of $$$$ to the study of duck penises.
> 
> Who comes up with this? Then how do they get approved?


The people out there who think that it is so important to study such nonsense when the budget is on overlaod, and money is needed for things better spent with taxes dollars.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I am questioning whether you can be logically consistant and question the amount of money spent on a war where there were no weapons of mass destruction (Iraq). Also, where do you weigh in on agricultural subsidies for farmers, how about whether you or any of your friends, relatives etc have ever received a school loan or grant from the government. Do you drive on interstate highways? How much government inervention services do you use or not use?


Maybe if Obama would be wise enough to look at problems that are useless instead spending time doing what is not needed. We would have more money to fix what is needed. Student loans seem even illiegals can now get them. Would you also deny the people on welfare trying to get an education? But then only people you feel are white,ect should not get them funny how that works.
Ask the Iraq people felt about that, can't bring it up with the spending Obama has spent in four years and raising deficit now.
Farming yes monies wasted, but you can see some good there, they who use it wisely feed this nation and many more, who need foods and get for free.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


stupid


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Just checked the time stamps...yes, the Great I Am speaks the truth. She managed to wait a whole four hours before kicking the cobra basket back to life. Congratulations.


 :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> The one thing regarding WMDs is that all intel indicated that there was. Also, Iraq *had in past* used WMDs against the Kurds in 39 separate attacks which gave credibility to the intel. UN inspectors had been denied the ability to inspect for years which also gave credibility to the intel. They had existed, they had been used resulting in the deaths of thousands.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Tap tap tap tap tap (fingers drumming on the desk, one eye on the clock--three hours and four minutes until sundown).


 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Yes, "If you don't like it, you can lump it." was a popular saying in my house when I was growing up and I still use it now and then. I also like Suck it up, buttercup. I keep watching this topic because it combines a kind of train wreck with some kindergarten behavior. (And, before some of you jump all over me for saying that, I do not exclude myself from my criticism). It also appears that the brief period of Lenten good behavior has disappeared in spite of several people saying they would like it to continue. Oh well, so much for that.


yes we do have silly saying we remember don't we. How about , shut the back door were you born in a barn, don't blow your head off , air head, stupid is as stupid does.can't think of any more right now but sure some will add to it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Oh, dear. The Capitol's salon is going private.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/28/us/politics/senate-barbers-get-trimmed-in-latest-budget-cuts.html?pagewanted=all


Oh my how sad does that mean they all will have to pay to look good. I feel like crying woe are they. It's aboaut time they started cutting something other then their hair ect.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

medusa said:


> I cannot believe that you just wrote that last sentence - WOW - that's the worst I've seen on this site!


You do not have to read it, I did not like your comment! Go play somewhere else!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You do not have to read it, I did not like your comment! Go play somewhere else!


No she doesn't I know what you were saying and meant. They as usual went off on to what they thought and not what was meant.

The PC police are at it again.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Just wanted everyone to know I don't care who goes to Mass and who goes to Temple. That's why we have separation of church and state. Anyone can make a mistake, and I don't believe anyone has a right to disrespect them. Don't like it? Lump it. (Anyone else ever heard that one?)
> 
> Honestly, I keep saying I'm going to stay away, but I feel compelled to read this thread again and again. It's like staring at a terrible accident.


You still did not tell me what was your user name before Damemary, so guess I'll have to search for it.

You have changed your name, but not your manners!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This waste of money takes the cake and it is money not even spent in our country.

STUDYING PIG MANUE:

The Environmental Protection Agency:

awarded a 141,450 grant under the clean air act, to fund a "Chinese" study on swine manue, and how it affect air polution. 
That is so what can I say even more stupid than what we are doing with spending waste in our own country.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, stayed off this site for one day and night and did I ever feel good about myself. There were no harsh words spoken to me nor bullies speaking to me! What a great time!

There have been remarks about our "Empress" being a "man" and about leaving rubber on the driveway or carrying a computer in the trunk in order to get back online to this site!

Aren't we adults or as Seattle said "kindergarteners" as she also labeled herself as well as everyone else. It takes one to know one!

I am going to stay off for the weekend as I want to do something good with knitting and do not have time to read garbage where two or three people "pick" one person to pieces! Shame, shame, shame!

I will have several batches of cookies with coffee or tea after everyone reads what ugly words they have typed!

Will say prayers for all of you! Janeway out!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> You still did not tell me what was your user name before Damemary, so guess I'll have to search for it.You have changed your name, but not your manners!


Damemary, as you can see, nothing much has changed here. This is still a train wreck taking place on a kindergarden playground, and is weirdly attractive. Keep watching, there are bound to be some more goodies coming.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

WOW - thanks - I never would have thought of that explanation.



susanmos2000 said:


> I have heard about this one, and actually it's far less frivolous--and more ominous--than people imagine. Besides reproducing sexually snails can do it asexually, and that's what the scientists are so interested in. Apparently by studying the process in detail they figure they'll advance one step further along the path to cloning humans--whole ones as well as spare parts for those of us who might need a transplant someday. The study is frightening, and not just because of the price tag attached to it.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Maybe somewhere in the many pages of this thread you have bemoned the millions spent on the war in Iraq.


Yes, Iraq, Viet Nam, Afghanistan...Our government's spending is out of control. No war is a good war. What ever is spent is too much when you consider what lives lost and irrevocably altered are worth. On the other hand, peace comes at a price.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> The one thing regarding WMDs is that all intel indicated that there was. Also, Iraq *had in past* used WMDs against the Kurds in 39 separate attacks which gave credibility to the intel. UN inspectors had been denied the ability to inspect for years which also gave credibility to the intel. They had existed, they had been used resulting in the deaths of thousands.


Thumper - I agree, not sure we ever got to do as complete an inspection in Iraq as was indicated. We're facing many of the same issues with Iran and N.Korea. Too many threats...
Peace Goddess- there are so many ways the govt disburses money that I don't agree with, not the least of which is foreign aid, paying farmers to not produce...It would seem that there are many more deserving causes. What is the answer? Contact our reps in govt.? I do. Nothing happens. Campaign promises are made, and broken.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh, dear. How will the men begin to afford a hair cut? We'll have such ungroomed reps. My, oh, my.


alcameron said:


> Oh, dear. The Capitol's salon is going private.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/28/us/politics/senate-barbers-get-trimmed-in-latest-budget-cuts.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> WOW - thanks - I never would have thought of that explanation.


Isn't that something? Of course cloning is highly controversial--makes me wonder if the government and/or scientists are trumpeting the price tag attached to the study in order to divert folks' attention from what its real purpose is.


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Seattle, I think you have something when you say that this thread is like watching a train wreck. Somehow it does keep you watching and on occasion getting sucked into the mess.

God help you when you do! If your opinion happens to be different from a handful of soles, you will certainly feel their wrath.

Even though this site is a public site, with many members of varying nationalities, you will be told to leave the playground. Not nicely either. You may be called a troll, and then again you may be told you did not earn your right to respond here. 

Sometimes it is hard to read the "tone" of the written word and often perhaps it is mis read or mistakenly taken the wrong way. It's easy enough to do.

I think perhaps being politically correct has some merit. Just saying if one is cautious about how things are worded or care taken in doing so some of the negative connotations could be avoided. Remember there are many different type of people here. We all have our own views, our own beliefs and it is so much nicer when we open ourselves up to learn about those.

For the record, I am not a troll, I'm simply a Momto2, Grandma to one, divorced fifty something woman who works to make a living, loves her family, her friends and is interested in the world around her.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You do not have to read it, I did not like your comment! Go play somewhere else!


I thought this was a public site where anyone could post if you belonged to Knitting Paradise - not an anarchy.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Ah, that explains why the general mood of the thread took such a nosedive in the AM. After "Last Breakfast" you undoubtedly burned rubber in the drive back to your house and your computer--or did you have laptop stashed in the trunk of your car?


 :lol:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

[For MOMTO2]: Thank you for your thoughtful post. You have said very well what I sometimes find hard to express when I get caught up in the nastiness.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry for the length, but this is interesting.
WAL-MART VS. THE MORONS (NOT A JOKE)

I know lots of folks don't like Wal-Mart, but this is fascinating and spot-on.
1. Americans spend $36,000,000 at Wal-Mart Every hour of every day.

2. This works out to $20,928 profit every minute!

3. Wal-Mart will sell more from January 1 to St. Patrick's Day (March 17th) than Target sells all year.

4. Wal-Mart is bigger than Home Depot + Kroger + Target +Sears + Costco K-Mart combined.

5. Wal-Mart employs 1.6 million people, is the world's largest private employer, and most speak English.

6. Wal-Mart is the largest company in the history of the world.

7. Wal-Mart now sells more food than Kroger and Safeway combined, and keep in mind they did this in only fifteen years.

8. During this same period, 31 big supermarket chains sought
bankruptcy.

9. Wal-Mart now sells more food than any other store in the world.

10. Wal-Mart has approx 3,900 stores in the USA of which 1,906 are Super Centers; this is 1,000 more than it had five years ago.

11. This year 7.2 billion different purchasing experiences will occur at Wal-Mart stores. (Earth's population is approximately 6.5 Billion.)

12. 90% of all Americans live within fifteen miles of a Wal-Mart. You may think that I am complaining, but I am really laying the ground work for suggesting that MAYBE we should hire the guys who run Wal-Mart to fix the economy.

This should be read and understood by all Americans Democrats, Republicans, EVERYONE!!

To President Obama and all 535 voting members of the Legislature, it is now official that the majority of you are corrupt morons:

a. The U.S. Postal Service was established in 1775. You have had 234 years to get it right and it is broke.

b. Social Security was established in 1935. You have had 74 years to get it right and it is broke.

c. Fannie Mae was established in 1938. You have had 71 years to get it right and it is broke.

d. War on Poverty started in 1964. You have had 45 years to get it right; $1 trillion of our money is confiscated each year and transferred to "the poor" and they only want more.

e. Medicare and Medicaid were established in 1965. You have had 44 years to get it right and they are broke.

f. Freddie Mac was established in 1970. You have had 39 years to get it right and it is broke.

g. The Department of Energy was created in 1977 to lessen our dependence on foreign oil. It has ballooned to 16,000 employees with a budget of $24 billion a year and we import more oil than ever before. You had 32 years to get it right and it is an abysmal failure.

You have FAILED in every "government service" you have shoved down our throats while overspending our tax dollars.

AND YOU WANT AMERICANS TO BELIEVE YOU CAN BE TRUSTED WITH A GOVERNMENT-RUN HEALTH CARE SYSTEM??

Folks, keep this circulating. It is very well stated. Maybe it will end up in the e-mails of some of our "duly elected' (they never read anything) and their staff will clue them in on how Americans feel.

AND I know what's wrong. We have lost our minds to "Political Correctness"
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Someone please tell me what is wrong with all the people that
run this country!!!!!!

We're "broke" and can't help our own Seniors, Veterans, Orphans, Homeless etc. and the last months we have provided aid to Haiti, Chile, and Turkey and now
Pakistan ( the previous home of bin Laden). literally, BILLIONS of DOLLARS!!!

Our retired seniors living on a 'fixed income' receive no aid nor do they get any breaks.

AMERICA: a country where we have homeless without shelter, children going to bed hungry, elderly going without needed medicines, and mentally ill without treatment, etc.

Imagine if the GOVERNMENT gave U. S. the same support they give to other countries. Sad isn't it?

*99% of the people receiving this message won't have the guts to forward this.

BEING UNITED SAVES AMERICA!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful post. You have said very well what I sometimes find hard to express when I get caught up in the nastiness.


I agree - it is well written


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Maybe somewhere in the many pages of this thread you have bemoned the millions spent on the war in Iraq.


Actually, no. The objective of War #1 seemed reasonable (chasing the Iraqis back over their own borders). Once that was accomplished we packed up and left. 
The unstated purpose of War #2 was also hard to argue with (toppling Saddam Hussein and dismantling Iraqi's military). But I believe after that we should have left them to sort things out by themselves. The idea that under our guidance they could become a truly democratic country was truly a pipe dream.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I thought this was a public site where anyone could post if you belonged to Knitting Paradise - not an anarchy.


Of course it is--if you really want to participate (God help you) then stick with it and keep posting. All newcomers (myself included) are greeted with the traditional "Get lost", being able to ignore it is proof that one is of sufficient mettle to survive in this acrimonious and amazing thread.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Of course it is--if you really want to participate (God help you) then stick with it and keep posting. All newcomers (myself included) are greeted with the traditional "Get lost", being able to ignore it is proof that one is of sufficient mettle to survive in this acrimonious and amazing thread.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Of course it is--if you really want to participate (God help you) then stick with it and keep posting. All newcomers (myself included) are greeted with the traditional "Get lost", being able to ignore it is proof that one is of sufficient mettle to survive in this acrimonious and amazing thread.


Good grief - what a nice way to start the day! :?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Good grief - what a nice way to start the day! :?


Yes, nothing like an early-morning skirmish or two to get one's blood pumping. It's more addictive than coffee. Welcome!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't care what wars happen in the past. I care about what is going on now,Iran, Korea,and the treats made to or country. The military downsizing I care about.

I don't care what Bush did or didn't do also in the past. I care about all the money being spent now. No control on spending, A goverment and President who seem to think that there are more important things to do than sit down and get a hold on spending our tax money on things that should not be spent.

I don't care how much money Bush spent. We are now spending at a rate that can not be substained here and nowl The country is broken, The feds are printing money that is worthless, and borrowing money that our children and their children can not pay back in their life time.

I don't care for the Obama health plan that will cost more than other's think, and add to the defict. 

I care about our goverment official, using their office to add pork to their states, and staying in office to collecct moneys that we pay in taxes so they can sit on their fat a--- and collect the rest of their lives. Which will be more money than any of us see in a life time.
I care how the goverment has empty SS for things other than what was meant for. We paid into this fund, and most of us will never see or live long enough to collect it.Plus they now say is broke.

I do care how sequester is being used to scare public, thatjobs will be lost, food will not be give out to goverment workers, Illegal aliens are release from prisons, in to the genral public, when it proven that goverment had an excess of money that should have been used.
I care about illegal aliens resceiveing welfare, and health care,when people who are citzens are denied or can't afoord health care.
I care that border patrol are laid off, and two of our goverment watch a women climb over fence that was put up to stop it.
I care the the house our taxes pay for being close to it's citzens, when it is our house not theirs. Plus the money being wasted could have kept it open. 

I just don't care if one is PC, it is stupid now some of the things that are going on in PC. Good at first now used for everthing one can think of.

I am sick of our goverment lieing to us.

I am just tired of people coming into this country with green cards or illegal when others are waiting to come here and do it legally. 

I am tired of being called a racist, and the top one bigot, or do not know what I am talking about. because I do not respect this President.
I am tired of being called names, when others seem to feel it is their right to do so, than say I am the guilty onefor fighting back.

I am also tired of some feeling the need to correct spelling of others.
I am also tired of people coming on here and complain about this site that all are called names ect. When it seem the only reason some come on here is to do the same thing. Then either stay or leave with nasty comments.
Most of all I am tired of people lieing to prove thier point.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> ....
> Most of all I am tired of people lieing to prove their point.


So well said. thanks.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I don't care what wars happen in the past. I care about what is going on now,Iran, Korea,and the treats made to or country. The military downsizing I care about.
> 
> I don't care what Bush did or didn't do also in the past. I care about all the money being spent now. No control on spending, A goverment and President who seem to think that there are more important things to do than sit down and get a hold on spending our tax money on things that should not be spent.
> 
> ...


I can "hear" the anger in your post. I understand the frustration with the government - I have frustrations also. But I prefer not to stress over those things beyond my control. Where possible, I do contact my representative. I recently went to Austin with a group to meet with representatives there to discuss some issues.

When you read the topic of this thread, people are drawn to it becuase Obamacare is a "hot" topic. Those for and those against are going to post and it's not always going to be niceties. It seems the US is quite polarized regarding politics and nastiness, name calling and finger pointing do nothing except to further the polarization.

What I do believe is that the media has does more than just report news but also provides personal commentary which I don't care for because I prefer to come to my own conclusion through research. I think they tend to grandize the news and prompt the frothing at the mouth hysteria. I think Glenn Beck, Rush Limbaugh and others - left or right - are big contributors. Rather than think for themselves, some seem to automaticaly repeat their rantings rather than test the theory.

I think name-calling is childish and a waste of time but good conversation is not. So these are my thoughts of the day.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, nothing like an early-morning skirmish or two to get one's blood pumping. It's more addictive than coffee. Welcome!


What about wine? I really like red wine.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

I just came across this posting and thought of your soldier..Helping in Healing: Grant from The Bob Woodruff Foundation Supports USO Efforts 
Do you think contacting this organization might get him some well -deserved help?



Country Bumpkins said:


> Do y'all remember a few weeks ago I asked for prayer for our Army soldier ? He had back surgery then. He had been blown up last year while serving in Afghanistan. He wasn't treated very well for his injuries then. Now he is at home. He just ran out of pain meds and isn't getting but 2 times a week of PT. He had to pay his own way home and other expenses. Sad that our soldiers are not being treated like our heroes. I am really upset right now. He is only 20 and on his own without his government.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

I think your right, I'm not a Democrat but President Obama won the election and its our duty to support the government no matter what party holds office. I'd sure hate to see our troops refusing to obey because they didn't like the politics of their CO or thought he was wasting money or something. Not sure who the GOP will nominate in the next election, but whenever I get frustrated with Washington I think about how important it is to for me to work hard to make sure that the right person wins next time. There's a lot of things we can do--driving old people and disabled people to the polls, encouraging people to register, participating in legal demonstrations and parades to show our support.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> What about wine? I really like red wine.


Oooo...me too! However, my employer frowns on the use of it in place of coffee.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Yes, a little wine does have its place--for me AFTER a free-for-all has taken place. Keeps me from smacking the computer screen silly at times.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

katlapp said:


> I think your right, I'm not a Democrat but President Obama won the election and its our duty to support the government no matter what party holds office.


Horse hockey!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

I am an Independent. I support and love my country. Blind loyalty and support of and to an administration (O plus others in decision-making capacity) to me is just plain stupid. It is a democracy and we have a right and a responsibility to make our voices heard, in agreement or disagreement.



katlapp said:


> I think your right, I'm not a Democrat but President Obama won the election and its our duty to support the government no matter what party holds office. I'd sure hate to see our troops refusing to obey because they didn't like the politics of their CO or thought he was wasting money or something. Not sure who the GOP will nominate in the next election, but whenever I get frustrated with Washington I think about how important it is to for me to work hard to make sure that the right person wins next time. There's a lot of things we can do--driving old people and disabled people to the polls, encouraging people to register, participating in legal demonstrations and parades to show our support.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Horse hockey!


I hope you're kidding. The lady is right, as Americans we are duty-bound to abide by the results of a fair and democratic election. As a Democrat I'm not happy when the GOP controls the White House or the Senate or the House of Reps, but all Americans have an obligation to support the government.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I hope you're kidding. The lady is right, as Americans we are duty-bound to abide by the results of a fair and democratic election. As a Democrat I'm not happy when the GOP controls the White House or the Senate or the House of Reps, but all Americans have an obligation to support the government.


Thank you!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I hope you're kidding. The lady is right, as Americans we are duty-bound to abide by the results of a fair and democratic election. As a Democrat I'm not happy when the GOP controls the White House or the Senate or the House of Reps, but all Americans have an obligation to support the government.


Not true. We have to abide by the laws or choose to pay the consequences. We are under no obligation or law or executive order (yet) to support the government, especially if one believes what the government is doing is unconstitutional. Where was the support for Pres G. Bush? There was none from the left. So please don't tell me I am obligated to support Obama, because I am not.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GWPlver

Why could you not just say all news casters, why add the names that are on the right. This is what I mean about some adding to the fire.

All news casters inflame the public with their opinions. or do not even feel the need to even report what is going on.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> I am an Independent. I support and love my country. Blind loyalty and support of and to an administration (O plus others in decision-making capacity) to me is just plain stupid. It is a democracy and we have a right and a responsibility to make our voices heard, in agreement or disagreement.


Making one's voice heard is one thing, even beneficial, but the GOP bag of dirty tricks includes far more than that--some of it absolutely ludicrous. The so-called "birthers" are a case in point--do you honestly believe that the GOP Big Boys would let Obama stay in office for a minute if they truly believed he was born overseas?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Making one's voice heard is one thing, even beneficial, but the GOP bag of dirty tricks includes far more than that--some of it absolutely ludicrous. The so-called "birthers" are a case in point--do you honestly believe that the GOP Big Boys would let Obama stay in office for a minute if they truly believed he was born overseas?


Name some dirty tricks.

You are the only one bringing up the birth certificate issue, why is that?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I hope you're kidding. The lady is right, as Americans we are duty-bound to abide by the results of a fair and democratic election. As a Democrat I'm not happy when the GOP controls the White House or the Senate or the House of Reps, but all Americans have an obligation to support the government.


That is not true. Where on earth did you hear that?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Name some dirty tricks.


How much time have you got?

Here's a couple just off the top of my head

1. The non-issue of Obama's birth certificate
2. Falsified pictures and student body cards
3. Clinton's impeachment--happily the American public didn't back the GOP in their attempted coup


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Making one's voice heard is one thing, even beneficial, but the GOP bag of dirty tricks includes far more than that--some of it absolutely ludicrous. The so-called "birthers" are a case in point--do you honestly believe that the GOP Big Boys would let Obama stay in office for a minute if they truly believed he was born overseas?


I, personally, don't believe that obama is eligible to hold the office in which he pretends to lead. As an IT professional I can tell you that his so-called birth certificate has more edits than a movie screen script.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

momeee said:


> I am an Independent. I support and love my country. Blind loyalty and support of and to an administration (O plus others in decision-making capacity) to me is just plain stupid. It is a democracy and we have a right and a responsibility to make our voices heard, in agreement or disagreement.


you are so right Momeee, when we have a President that is consired about this country then I will stand behind him.

But until this President starts to be a president, not going to do it. Put Country first, not his agenda.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Very weak answer for what you think GOP or the people who don't agree with him, I for one would think.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I, personally, don't believe that obama is eligible to hold the office in which he pretends to lead. As an IT professional I can tell you that his so-called birth certificate has more edits than a movie screen script.


 :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I, personally, don't believe that obama is eligible to hold the office in which he pretends to lead. As an IT professional I can tell you that his so-called birth certificate has more edits than a movie screen script.


Again, do you really believe the GOP Party leaders would allow Obama to occupy the White House is they truly believed he wasn't American-born? Would they not be able to spot a faked birth certificate in an instant and take appropriate action?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Horse hockey!


double horse hockey


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Oooo...me too! However, my employer frowns on the use of it in place of coffee.


That is so narrow minded!!! Unfortunately, mine does too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Seem's wine is what someone needs.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Again, do you really believe the GOP Party leaders would allow Obama to occupy the White House is they truly believed he wasn't American-born? Would they not be able to spot a faked birth certificate in an instant and take appropriate action?


Several of them have done just that. However, the courts refuse to take the cases that have been brought against him.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

4. Nixon's shinnanigans--the 11 Republicans on the House Judiciary Committee who voted against his impeachment apparently had no problems with wiretapping and burglary

5. the Contras

6. Ollie North and his document-shredding secretary

7. Invading Iraq on the grounds that the country had weapons of mass destruction--even they later admitted that this was a lie


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> GWPlver
> 
> Why could you not just say all news casters, why add the names that are on the right. This is what I mean about some adding to the fire.
> 
> All news casters inflame the public with their opinions. or do not even feel the need to even report what is going on.


Because I could not think of any on the left at the moment and those two names come up alot. There was no intent there.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> How much time have you got?
> 
> Here's a couple just off the top of my head
> 
> ...


Then why do you keep bringing it up?

Have no idea what pictures you are talking about, must have been a big story

Impeachment, wow you have to go back how many years to bring that up? He was disbarred, lied under oath, fined............ so what is your point about that adulterous man?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Seem's wine is what someone needs.


Ah! It's Friday, it's payday...seems good enough reasons as any.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Ah! It's Friday, it's payday...seems good enough reasons as any.


Right there with you!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

8. Secret negotiations with the Iranian government to prevent the American hostages from being released while Carter was still in office (possibly the worst thing they have ever done--prolonging the hostages captivity even one minute longer for any reason is indefensible)

9. "Read my lips--no new taxes"


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Several of them have done just that. However, the courts refuse to take the cases that have been brought against him.


I remember reading that but I don't remember the 'why' they wouldn't. Need to look that up. However, at this juncture, I think it is a moot point.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:



> 8. Secret negotiations with the Iranian government to prevent the American hostages from being released while Carter was still in office (possibly the worst thing they have ever done--prolonging the hostages captivity even one minute longer for any reason is indefensible)
> 
> 9. "Read my lips--no new taxes"


Laughing so hard,

Can you find something later than 1980? Oh that's right, you copied me and watched Argo yesterday.

Pres. Bush 41, read my lips. What about Clinton, "I did not have sex with that woman"


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Again old news is not relevent to what was brought up.
All are in the past. It is what is happening now that is of a greater concern.

Lets stick to the point here, not the past.

Tell me one promise that this man has made during both campaign's that he has kept.

I love the one where he would not raise the debt ceiling like his predecessor left us with. 

Now almost 5 years later one only has to look at the level of spending he has added to our nation debt.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> 4. Nixon's shinnanigans--the 11 Republicans on the House Judiciary Committee who voted against his impeachment apparently had no problems with wiretapping and burglary
> 
> 5. the Contras
> 
> ...


#7 is a non-starter for me. I discussed that earlier in a reply on page 118.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Again old news is not relevent to what was brought up.
> All are in the past. It is what is happening now that is of a greater concern.
> 
> Lets stick to the point here, not the past.
> ...


While I agree with your concern, I disagree that it is the work of one man. I believe it's the politicians in large part - each has their agenda and cause they want to advance. And by not communicating or compromising with each other, we pay the price. (no pun intended.)


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> 4. Nixon's shinnanigans--the 11 Republicans on the House Judiciary Committee who voted against his impeachment apparently had no problems with wiretapping and burglary
> 
> 5. the Contras
> 
> ...


Contras, 1980's
Oliver North was found not not guilty, again back in the 80's

Invaded Iraq with Congress' permission


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Seem's wine is what someone needs.


Could be me.....


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

GW Obama runs the Democratic party, the Senate and the WH. So doing the math, that is 3/4 therefore one should conclude he is responsible.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Again old news is not relevent to what was brought up.
> All are in the past. It is what is happening now that is of a greater concern.
> 
> Lets stick to the point here, not the past.
> ...


I believe you're missing the point. The question is not whether you like Obama and which campaign promises you feel he has broken. That lady (obviously a simple but sincere soul) spoke of supporting the government when the chips are down no matter which political party holds power. I agree with her--in fact will have no choice but to do so when the GOP takes over in 2016, as they undoubtedly will.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> Oh, dear. How will the men begin to afford a hair cut? We'll have such ungroomed reps. My, oh, my.


They will be unkempt and malnourished. It can't only be Debbie Wasserman-schultz' aides that can't find a decent healthy meal these days. What about all the other 6 figure aids roaming the halls on Capitol Hill? There will be fainting everywhere. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

off2knit said:


> GW Obama runs the Democratic party, the Senate and the WH. So doing the math, that is 3/4 therefore one should conclude he is responsible.


Perhaps, assuming all Democrats agree/vote with him.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Isn't that something? Of course cloning is highly controversial--makes me wonder if the government and/or scientists are trumpeting the price tag attached to the study in order to divert folks' attention from what its real purpose is.


My concern is WHO they want to clone. Bet your bottom dollar it is not the average man/woman on the street. Better yet, many pieces to make a new person, sort of a universal soldier idea. Take the best, discard the rest. :evil:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> They will be unkempt and malnourished. It can't only be Debbie Wasserman-schultz' aides that can't find a decent healthy meal these days. What about all the other 6 figure aids roaming the halls on Capitol Hill? There will be fainting everywhere. :-D :-D :-D


Maybe Deb and PETA could have a bake sale for them. Better yet, take a page out of the Obama campaign book, have a garage sale and donate the money to him


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Benghazi, Obama watch it live. Then deemed it more important to go to sleep so he would be able to get to Las Vegas to meet with Celeb.'s

Gave no direct orders on what should be done to help , and let four men died. Now people who servived this have been told not to talk about it.

Clinton before Committee investagating had the nerve to say let's get pass this.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My concern is WHO they want to clone. Bet your bottom dollar it is not the average man/woman on the street. Better yet, many pieces to make a new person, sort of a universal soldier idea. Take the best, discard the rest. :evil:


 :thumbup: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Not true. We have to abide by the laws or choose to pay the consequences. We are under no obligation or law or executive order (yet) to support the government, especially if one believes what the government is doing is unconstitutional. Where was the support for Pres G. Bush? There was none from the left. So please don't tell me I am obligated to support Obama, because I am not.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Benghazi, Obama watch it live. Then deemed it more important to go to sleep so he would be able to get to Las Vegas to meet with Celeb.'s
> 
> Gave no direct orders on what should be done to help , and let four men died. Now people who servived this have been told not to talk about it.
> 
> Clinton before Committee investagating had the nerve to say let's get pass this.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh I thought that I should be bi-partisan and read the Democratic Handbook. Found a quote from Obama, I'll paraphrase............argue with them and get in their faces. So what is good for the goose, should be good for the gander don't you think.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

And for those begging for more recent GOP scandals

8. Abu Ghraib

9. Dubya's usage of cocaine--when, how much, was he really arrested in 1972 for possession?

10. Memogate--GOP members of the Senate Judiciary Committee accessing nearly 5,000 computer files containing confidential Democratic strategy memos about Bushs judicial nominees, then leaking them to the media

11. Bush diverting 700 million from Afghanistan to Iraq without bothering tell the folks (Congress) who authorized the funds about it.

12. Bugging the UN building just before it voted on the Iraqi war

13. 2002--Senate race in New Hampshire--GOP officials paying companies to jam the Democratic phone banks on the day of the election

14. Bush's cronies revealing the identity of CIA agent Valerie Plame to the world in 2003


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I hope you're kidding. The lady is right, as Americans we are duty-bound to abide by the results of a fair and democratic election. As a Democrat I'm not happy when the GOP controls the White House or the Senate or the House of Reps, but all Americans have an obligation to support the government.


I can't support what is a definite run at destroying the very country our governing officials took an oath to protect. My obligation as a citizen is to support and defend the Constitution, not contribute to its destruction or change it because someone feels the Constitution is irrelevant.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Obama wanted sequestor, then when he gets what he wants,blames it on GOP party that it has happen.

Is not handle it very well, as seem to have close places that would hurt public more than looking for ways to save money


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I can't support what is a definite run at destroying the very country our governing officials took an oath to protect. My obligation as a citizen is to support and defend the Constitution, not contribute to its destruction or change it because someone feels the Constitution is irrelevant.


Another good one, on what is being done.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> #7 is a non-starter for me. I discussed that earlier in a reply on page 118.


Actually I supported (still do) the invasion of Iraq, but the President should have been honest about why we needed to do that. As it turned out toppling Hussein was a very worthy motive--no need to hide it behind empty talk of "weapons of mass destruction".


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> And for those begging for more recent GOP scandals
> 
> 8. Abu Ghraib AGAIN OLD NEWS
> 
> ...


8. Old news

9. Who?

10. Old news, and don't remember that. Not saying it is not true, just don't remember it

11. Old News

12. Huh?

13. Old news

14. She was not outed. Everyone knew she was a spook. And if the press cared so much about her and other's safety, why did they release her name?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Benghazi, Obama watch it live. Then deemed it more important to go to sleep so he would be able to get to Las Vegas to meet with Celeb.'s
> 
> Gave no direct orders on what should be done to help , and let four men died. Now people who servived this have been told not to talk about it.
> 
> Clinton before Committee investagating had the nerve to say let's get pass this.


How do you think this should have been handled?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> GWPlver
> 
> Why could you not just say all news casters, why add the names that are on the right. This is what I mean about some adding to the fire.
> 
> All news casters inflame the public with their opinions. or do not even feel the need to even report what is going on.


Glenn Beck, Rush Limbaugh, Rachel Maddow, Chris Matthews, Ed Schultz,Sean Hannity , etc., are not newscasters. They have opinion shows that discuss the news and steer it to reflect their opinions. On the whole, the news media is Liberal and the way they represent the news of the day reflects their leanings . One has to find the truth oneself.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> 8. Old news
> 
> 9. Who?
> 
> ...


Old news yes, simply because the GOP hasn't won a Presidential election since 2008. Wonder why?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Glenn Beck, Rush Limbaugh, Rachel Maddow, Chris Matthews, Ed Schultz,Sean Hannity , etc., are not newscasters. They have opinion shows that discuss the news and steer it to reflect their opinions. On the whole, the news media is Liberal and the way they represent the news of the day reflects their leanings . One has to find the truth oneself.


That is true - they are opinion shows. I do agree with your last statement.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

No one is begging for more scandals from the past except you. 

We are talking about the here and now.

You where the one who ask what proof aabout Obama we are giving it.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

snap, but no

You just don't seem to have the ammo that you seem to think you have. Meaning, if you have to go back to the 80's to find some dirt, that is pretty pathetic.

Shall we bring back the list of Clinton Body Bags under his administration?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Old news yes, simply because the GOP hasn't won a Presidential election since 2008. Wonder why?[/quote
> 
> Do not care which party wins, wonder why we have to put up with what we have now.
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Oh I thought that I should be bi-partisan and read the Democratic Handbook. Found a quote from Obama, I'll paraphrase............argue with them and get in their faces. So what is good for the goose, should be good for the gander don't you think.


x2


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Oh I thought that I should be bi-partisan and read the Democratic Handbook. Found a quote from Obama, I'll paraphrase............argue with them and get in their faces. So what is good for the goose, should be good for the gander don't you think.


Because that works so well? Or...you could be the face of change.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> How do you think this should have been handled?


How about for starters being truthful, and not running around for 5 days blaming a video, and even sending out Susan Rice in one day to claim the same thing.

How about a trail for all accuse of allowing the deaths of four men.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Fast and Furious program 

Obama blames previous administration as starting it. When in fact it was started Oct 2009 nine months into Obama Presidency.

Attorney General Holder notifed that the gun which shot and killed Brain Terry of border patrol, was a fire arm from fast and furious.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

momeee said:


> I just came across this posting and thought of your soldier..Helping in Healing: Grant from The Bob Woodruff Foundation Supports USO Efforts
> Do you think contacting this organization might get him some well -deserved help?


I don't know I will tell my friend about this. I also recommended Wounded Warrior. Thanks momeee :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Fast and Furious program
> 
> Obama blames previous administration as starting it. When in fact it was started Oct 2009 nine months into Obama Presidency.
> 
> Attorney General Holder notifed that the gun which shot and killed Brain Terry of border patrol, was a fire arm from fast and furious.


Holder is worthless and shouldn't be holding that office. But, of course, we know who put him there.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> How about for starters being truthful, and not running around for 5 days blaming a video, and even sending out Susan Rice in one day to claim the same thing.
> 
> How about a trail for all accuse of allowing the deaths of four men.


How about actually going after those that were responsible. The families of the men killed were told that everything will be done to bring those responsible to justice. 6 months later, no one is in custody. Just another lie, in a long list of lies regarding Benghazi.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> How about actually going after those that were responsible. The families of the men killed were told that everything will be done to bring those responsible to justice. 6 months later, no one is in custody. Just another lie, in a long list of lies regarding Benghazi.


I am in agreement with you on that. Should have added it on , but didn't even think of it. Thank you


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I can't support what is a definite run at destroying the very country our governing officials took an oath to protect. My obligation as a citizen is to support and defend the Constitution, not contribute to its destruction or change it because someone feels the Constitution is irrelevant.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How about for starters being truthful, and not running around for 5 days blaming a video, and even sending out Susan Rice in one day to claim the same thing.
> 
> How about a trail for all accuse of allowing the deaths of four men.


Or sending help to save them in the first place instead of ignoring the call in the midddle of the night.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Fast and Furious program
> 
> Obama blames previous administration as starting it. When in fact it was started Oct 2009 nine months into Obama Presidency.
> 
> Attorney General Holder notifed that the gun which shot and killed Brain Terry of border patrol, was a fire arm from fast and furious.


Wide Receiver" is the name ATF assigned to a group of gun trafficking cases investigated out of the Tucson, Arizona office beginning in 2006. Like Fast and Furious, it was supervised by ATF Special Agent in Charge Bill Newell. Sources indicate it involved about 275 "walked" guns. According to sources who worked directly on the case, the vast majority of guns were not tracked and Mexico's government was not fully informed of the case. Apparently worried that the gunwalking tactics could be viewed as inappropriate, federal prosecutors in Arizona abandoned the case. Then, in fall of 2009, Justice Department officials decided to go ahead and prosecute the case.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Right on Country Bumpkins. I am hearing on the TV that "Obamacare Survival Guide" is now for sale. We are going to need one.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Or sending help to save them in the first place instead of ignoring the call in the midddle of the night.


Well, I wasn't there so I can't say what did or didn't occur.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Well, I wasn't there so I can't say what did or didn't occur.


I guess that means you take up for o as he ignored the sitution?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Budget Accounting act pass in 1921, current law 31 U.S.C. 1105(a) requires President to submitt a budget no earlier than the first Monday in Jan., no later than the first monday in Feb.

As of 2012 Obama administration has not submitted a budget three times in four years. 
This does not have anything to do with Capitol Hill, they have their own separate budgets, one from Congress and one from senate.

This is now year five. Press secretary announced in Feb. Obama would have one in March, again this month announce one in April.

In four days April will be here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

President meeting with both side on budget.

Luncheon given at White House, produces nothing but what he wants and why. No meeting with both partys to come to an agreement.

15 min. ride to capitol Hill, ten min. speech on budget, 15 min ride back to White House.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Budget Accounting act pass in 1921, current law 31 U.S.C. 1105(a) requires President to submitt a budget no earlier than the first Monday in Jan., no later than the first monday in Feb.
> 
> As of 2012 Obama administration has not submitted a budget three times in four years.
> This does not have anything to do with Capitol Hill, they have their own separate budgets, one from Congress and one from senate.
> ...


I don't see it occurring anytime soon either.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess that means you take up for o as he ignored the sitution?


I don't think anyone ignored the situation. I think there is more than we know and it's easy for us to criticize from our arm chair. When a rocket attack occurs, there tends to be alot of confusion. And then you get the sensationalist stories after that. I doubt we will ever truly know.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I know in a general way what happened in Benghazi, but it's a mystery to me how it's been turned into a domestic political issue. I know Obama claims or claimed that the attack was sparked by an anti-Islamic movie, and the GOP feels the assault on the embassy had been in the works for months. But why does it matter in the end? Please, someone fill me in here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

A good excuse for his lies, said it was not a terrorist attack it was caused by Video, then Obama's press secretary annouce at Press conference that it was indeed a terrorist attack. After 5 days of Obama saying it was not a terrorist attack but a video.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Out to have a glass ow white wine with dinner, don't need to do it because of this site. Facts are facts, back them up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The truth needs to come out. Not kept in the dark!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> A good excuse for his lies, said it was not a terrorist attack it was caused by Video, then Obama's press secretary annouce at Press conference that it was indeed a terrorist attack. After 5 days of Obama saying it was not a terrorist attack but a video.


But if he chose to lie rather than admit it was a terrorist attack, the question is Why? Why not admit it was a terrorist attack from the get-go (which is what I always assumed anyway). What do you GOPers feel he's trying to cover up?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I know in a general way what happened in Benghazi, but it's a mystery to me how it's been turned into a domestic political issue. I know Obama claims or claimed that the attack was sparked by an anti-Islamic movie, and the GOP feels the assault on the embassy had been in the works for months. But why does it matter in the end? Please, someone fill me in here.


Well Hillary, it matters because it was an attack on a US Consulate, which is considered American soil and Americans were killed. It's the same as when the WTC was attacked. You do remember how outraged everyone was then, don't you?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Why do you assume that only GOPer's want the truth? Sounds like you are saying that Dems only want to cover up the truth.

God forbid if it were found out that men were told to 'stand down' and not save those men? What if we found out that Hillary knew that there was not enough security for the embassy and ignored it and those men died because of it? What if the truth came out that the video had nothing to do with the rape and murder of the ambassador? What if we found out why it took days for the FBI to secure the site of the murders? What if we found out how long Obama's nap was for, getting ready for a fund raiser? What if, what it, what if...

What if he would be a leader for once, take responsibility for the murders and Hillary not securing our embassy? What if we find out why Rice was sent out to lie to all those Sunday morning shows? What if we find out why Rice was thrown under the bus?

To use a Dem saying....What did he know and when did he know it?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Well Hillary, it matters because it was an attack on a US Consulate, which is considered American soil and Americans were killed. It's the same as when the WTC was attacked. You do remember how outraged everyone was then, don't you?


Obviously--I lost a family member in 9/11 myself. But are you folks arguing that Obama is making light of what happened to the embassy, that he should be turning the country upside down trying to find the folks who did this and for some reason is not?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Obviously--I lost a family member in 9/11 myself. But are you folks arguing that Obama is making light of what happened to the embassy, that he should be turning the country upside down trying to find the folks who did this and for some reason is not?


Maybe he could fit it in between golf rounds.

Yes he should turn the country down to find these murders. Helllllloooooo he is viewed as a coward. Why else would N Korea say they have missiles pointed at 3 American cities and is ready to attack? Because he does not believe Obama would do anything, except maybe apologize for hurting his feelings. Say what you want about Reagan and the Pres Bush 41 & 43, he would not have the gonads to make that threat. Gotta love them cowboys.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Making one's voice heard is one thing, even beneficial, but the GOP bag of dirty tricks includes far more than that--some of it absolutely ludicrous. The so-called "birthers" are a case in point--do you honestly believe that the GOP Big Boys would let Obama stay in office for a minute if they truly believed he was born overseas?


There are enough dirty tricks on both sides to be skeptical of almost everything that occurs in D.C. I am not convinced that o has a background that would have passed muster if he had been properly vetted. Additionally, so much of his background has been successfully hidden. On the other hand, it would seem that with the power and money that opposed him all should have been accessible.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> God forbid if it were found out that men were told to 'stand down' and not save those men? What if we found out that Hillary knew that there was not enough security for the embassy and ignored it and those men died because of it? What if the truth came out that the video had nothing to do with the rape and murder of the ambassador? What if we found out why it took days for the FBI to secure the site of the murders? What if we found out how long Obama's nap was for, getting ready for a fund raiser? What if, what it, what if...
> 
> What if he would be a leader for once, take responsibility for the murders and Hillary not securing our embassy? What if we find out why Rice was sent out to lie to all those Sunday morning shows? What if we find out why Rice was thrown under the bus?
> 
> To use a Dem saying....What did he know and when did he know it?


I know I sound like a parrot repeating everything that's posted, but I really am trying to understand why folks are so upset by this.

From the comments I gather the embassy was not properly secured, and that there was perhaps advance notice that something might happen. Do you think the threats just were just not taken seriously, or was someone in the government eager to see the Ambassador and his staff eliminated?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

momeee said:


> Sorry for the length, but this is interesting.
> WAL-MART VS. THE MORONS (NOT A JOKE)
> 
> I know lots of folks don't like Wal-Mart, but this is fascinating and spot-on.
> ...


I do not agree with all of it and wouldn't forward anything that I can't verify. It will take a lot of time to verify all that was posted.


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

Where are the Benghazi survivors????? Let the living witnesses answer Congressional questions... Bring them forward.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

post removed


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

OK, just checked. There were seven in the building, four of course were killed. What happened to the other three? They have to be around somewhere.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

lukka said:


> Where are the Benghazi survivors????? Let the living witnesses answer Congressional questions... Bring them forward.


All I know is that I agree with you. And why any normal American would not know about Benghazi, what happened there, what was not done to save them, and some how think that asking the same brain numbing questions over and over again will enlighten her, either live in a rock cave or have rocks for brains. Maybe if some of these mind numb robots would watch more than MSNBC and watch Fox one in awhile they would know the facts. All I know is that Fox covered that story every day for months, until Hillary spoke. They refused to forget those brave men, not like the other mainstream "news" sources who wanted it swept under the carpet.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> #7 is a non-starter for me. I discussed that earlier in a reply on page 118.


Just because you discussed it, doesn't make it true. What part did Iraq play in the 9/11 attack?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Right on Country Bumpkins. I am hearing on the TV that "Obamacare Survival Guide" is now for sale. We are going to need one.


I got mine, but haven't read it yet. Claim your copy of the ObamaCare Survival Guide today for $4.95 Offer! Get $4.95 Offer
go to:
Obamacarebook.com or
http://w3.newsmax.com/a/obamacare/parade.cfm?s=al&promo_code=12EAD-1


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Well, I wasn't there so I can't say what did or didn't occur.


THe Senate hearings made it pretty clear that there was a dereliction of duty and a lot of passing the buck.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Contras, 1980's
> Oliver North was found not not guilty, again back in the 80's
> 
> Invaded Iraq with Congress' permission


But why did we invade Iraq? They played no part in 9/11. The information they use to get permission from Congress was FALSE. They used Colin Powell to make the argument at the UN to invade Iraq with information that was FALSE. Is that not a dirty trick?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I don't think anyone ignored the situation. I think there is more than we know and it's easy for us to criticize from our arm chair. When a rocket attack occurs, there tends to be alot of confusion. And then you get the sensationalist stories after that. I doubt we will ever truly know.


Again, I can't agree with this as there has been ample coverage, from the Senate hearings to numerous explanations from the WH. BO ignored the danger and the Americans.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> How about actually going after those that were responsible. The families of the men killed were told that everything will be done to bring those responsible to justice. 6 months later, no one is in custody. Just another lie, in a long list of lies regarding Benghazi.


Look how long it took to get OBL.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Budget Accounting act pass in 1921, current law 31 U.S.C. 1105(a) requires President to submitt a budget no earlier than the first Monday in Jan., no later than the first monday in Feb.
> 
> As of 2012 Obama administration has not submitted a budget three times in four years.
> This does not have anything to do with Capitol Hill, they have their own separate budgets, one from Congress and one from senate.
> ...


Yeah, but I bet his golf game has improved.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> But if he chose to lie rather than admit it was a terrorist attack, the question is Why? Why not admit it was a terrorist attack from the get-go (which is what I always assumed anyway). What do you GOPers feel he's trying to cover up?


He did say it was a terrorist attack, the day right after the attack.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> All I know is that I agree with you. And why any normal American would not know about Benghazi, what happened there, what was not done to save them, and some how think that asking the same brain numbing questions over and over again will enlighten her, either live in a rock cave or have rocks for brains. Maybe if some of these mind numb robots would watch more than MSNBC and watch Fox one in awhile they would know the facts. All I know is that Fox covered that story every day for months, until Hillary spoke. They refused to forget those brave men, not like the other mainstream "news" sources who wanted it swept under the carpet.


In fact I do listen to Fox radio on occasion as my son loves it (go figure). In general I find it redundant, everything the stations's commentators have to say I can read here, with the added bonus of being able to ask some questions.

As for Benghazi, yes I admit I know little about it beyond the basic facts. If the liberal media is to blame for this then it seems like a good opportunity for the GOPers in the thread to set the record straight. I truly do not understand all the controversy swirling around the event and would like more information.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> But why did we invade Iraq? They played no part in 9/11. The information they use to get permission from Congress was FALSE. They used Colin Powell to make the argument at the UN to invade Iraq with information that was FALSE. Is that not a dirty trick?


Rocky, you obviously know nothing.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

lukka said:


> Where are the Benghazi survivors????? Let the living witnesses answer Congressional questions... Bring them forward.


they have supposedly been forbidden from talking toanyone.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thumper, come off it. It's a fact that 9/11 was absolutely nothing to do with Iraq. Please show me if I'm wrong.


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> OK, just checked. There were seven in the building, four of course were killed. What happened to the other three? They have to be around somewhere.


Word is that there was about 30 that survived the attack and that 7 of them were treated at walter Reed Hosp. , but are being told not to speak...... google benghazi survivors, I want to make sure you and others don't think I am blowing smoke, but also while looking into these murders, there is a WOW factor around every corner, and has been from the start.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Maybe he could fit it in between golf rounds.
> 
> Yes he should turn the country down to find these murders. Helllllloooooo he is viewed as a coward. Why else would N Korea say they have missiles pointed at 3 American cities and is ready to attack? Because he does not believe Obama would do anything, except maybe apologize for hurting his feelings. Say what you want about Reagan and the Pres Bush 41 & 43, he would not have the gonads to make that threat. Gotta love them cowboys.


Do you really believe hat if the US was attacked by N Korea Obama would do nothing? That is not a credible idea. Bush began a war that was unnecessary, lost over 4000 lives and trillions of dollars that is to be commended, but because Obama hasn't bombed N Korea yet he is a coward? Republicans love their wars don't they?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Feelings about this?
WH Tours Open for Muslim Brotherhood Groups

03/28/13

via White House Partners with Muslim Brotherhood Front.

The Islamic Society of North America (ISNA), a group with Muslim Brotherhood origins and an unindicted co-conspirator in the Holy Land Foundation terror-financing trial, recently toured the White House and met with multiple officials. According to the group, Paul Monteiro, Associate Director of the Office of Public Engagement, cited ISNA as his primary means of outreach to the American Muslim community.

The Obama administrations close relationship with ISNA is about more than photo ops and press releases. It is about policy formulation. The input of ISNA is so treasured that the officials coached the organization on how to engage the White House.

On March 8, ISNA President Mohamed Magid joined 10 other religious leaders in a 90-minute conversation with President Obama about immigration reform. Also present was senior White House adviser Valerie Jarrett, who spoke at ISNAs 2009 convention. Three days later, Magid took part in a meeting with President Obama where he got recommendations in preparation for his Middle East trip, including some from groups with a history of defending Hezbollah.

Over the past two years, I-along with my White House colleagues-have benefited from the advice of many of your [Magids] organizations through our Office of Public Engagement, said Deputy National Security Adviser Denis McDonough on March 6, 2011 during a speech at the mosque that Magid leads.

ISNAs White House tour included spending time with George Selim, the White House Director for Community Partnerships, who is an annual speaker at ISNAs conventions. Selim previously admitted that hundreds of meetings have taken place between government officials and the Council on American-Islamic Relations, another group with Brotherhood origins that was designated an unindicted co-conspirator.

The U.S. government stated that ISNA is a U.S. Muslim Brotherhood entity when it designated it as an unindicted co-conspirator in the trial of the Holy Land Foundation. A federal judge upheld the designation in 2009 because of ample evidence linking ISNA to Hamas. A 1991 U.S. Muslim Brotherhood memo lists ISNA and several of its components among our organizations and the organizations of our friends, and a 1988 document says it is part of the Brotherhood apparatus.

The FBI had sources inside the U.S. Brotherhood network reporting that ISNA was a front as early as 1987. The source traveled on behalf of ISNA and allied groups and he told the FBI that he is convinced that this organization has a secret agenda which includes the spread of the Islamic Revolution to all non-Islamic governments in the world which does include the United States.

The source provided a secret ISNA document in 1988 that clearly states that ISNA has a political goal to exert influence on political decision making and legislation in North America that is contrary to their certification in their not-for-profit tax returns, says a declassified FBI memo.

ISNAs White House tour was part of its Founders Committee meeting.

Read more at http://reagancoalition.com/articles/2013/20130328001-tours-open.html?a=2#DJ4p6jToE32FK8lo.99


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Thumper, come off it. It's a fact that 9/11 was absolutely nothing to do with Iraq. Please show me if I'm wrong.


You'll have to read up on it then.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> He did say it was a terrorist attack, the day right after the attack.


No it took much longer for the actual attack to be credited to terrorist. The day after, he spoke hypothetically about 'if' it had been, all the while all his people were out spinning another story.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Rocky, you obviously know nothing.


Obviously you have no answer o the question you know even less.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> You'll have to read up on it then.


I have. You are not serious. They were all Saudis. Not exactly great friends of Saddam.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Do you really believe hat if the US was attacked by N Korea Obama would do nothing? That is not a credible idea. Bush began a war that was unnecessary, lost over 4000 lives and trillions of dollars that is to be commended, but because Obama hasn't bombed N Korea yet he is a coward? Republicans love their wars don't they?


I don't think that the little man in the WH has the stones to do anything.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lukka said:


> Word is that there was about 30 that survived the attack and that 7 of them were treated at walter Reed Hosp. , but are being told not to speak...... google benghazi survivors, I want to make sure you and others don't think I am blowing smoke, but also while looking into these murders, there is a WOW factor around every corner, and has been from the start.


Actually I did that, the issue is fascinating. Apparently the survivors have been told not to speak, but from what I read on Fox Senator Graham knows who at least some of them are, and they told him some hair-raising stories. Why doesn't he retell them on Fox or somewhere if the mainstream media isn't interested?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> You'll have to read up on it then.


Please tell us. It's too difficult for us the look up.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I have. You are not serious. They were all Saudis. Not exactly great friends of Saddam.


You haven't really read up on it then. There were reasons stated during the days leading up to the initial attack.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I have. You are not serious. They were all Saudis. Not exactly great friends of Saddam.


There was a connection made between Saudis and the terrorists on the 3 planes. Again, I forget the specifics. But if anyone is interested enough I think info could be found. I was surprised at the time but was too busy dealing with my 2 kids who had front row seats to the disaster and were lucky to be alive...and they lost many colleagues.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

momeee said:


> No it took much longer for the actual attack to be credited to terrorist. The day after, he spoke hypothetically about 'if' it had been, all the while all his people were out spinning another story.


You are spinning off your rocker, semantics.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I don't think that the little man in the WH has the stones to do anything.


You are a war hawk, I'd try everything I could to avoid another war.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> You haven't really read up on it then. There were reasons stated during the days leading up to the initial attack.


Please enlighten us. What were those reasons, not the hype and the lies.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> There was a connection made between Saudis and the terrorists on the 3 planes. Again, I forget the specifics. But if anyone is interested enough I think info could be found. I was surprised at the time but was too busy dealing with my 2 kids who had front row seats to the disaster and were lucky to be alive...and they lost many colleagues.


Yes, all of them save one were Saudi citizens. It always struck me as strange that during the first Iraqi war we camped out on Saudi territory at their request--partly for our own convenience and partly to protect them-- and ten years later their own nationals showed their gratitude by ramming jet planes into the World Trade Center. They say politics makes strange bedfellows, but obviously the honeymoon ends pretty quickly.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> You are a war hawk, I'd try everything I could to avoid another war.


Yes, I guess death would be a valid reason for avoiding war.

I'm not a war hawk. I am just realistic enough to know that both sides want to have peace for it to happen.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes, I guess death would be a valid reason for avoiding war.
> 
> I'm not a war hawk. I am just realistic enough to know that both sides want to have peace for it to happen.


Every time we have joint exercises with S Korea N Korea gets hostile. Why d you think they had the Stealth bombers fly from Nebraska to Korea and drop dummy bombs. Could it be to show N Korea that we have more than the capability to destroy them?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Maybe he could fit it in between golf rounds.
> 
> Yes he should turn the country down to find these murders. Helllllloooooo he is viewed as a coward. Why else would N Korea say they have missiles pointed at 3 American cities and is ready to attack? Because he does not believe Obama would do anything, except maybe apologize for hurting his feelings. Say what you want about Reagan and the Pres Bush 41 & 43, he would not have the gonads to make that threat.


No, I think it's called compassion. If we attack the North Korean elite will skip the country and we'll end up waging war against some 24 million starving skeletons.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, all of them save one were Saudi citizens. It always struck me as strange that during the first Iraqi war we camped out on Saudi territory at their request--partly for our own convenience and partly to protect them-- and ten years later their own nationals showed their gratitude by ramming jet planes into the World Trade Center. They say politics makes strange bedfellows, but obviously the honeymoon ends pretty quickly.


How right you are. I don't think we, average, pretty well informed Americans, know have of the story to anything that goes on. So much for transparency...


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Do you really believe hat if the US was attacked by N Korea Obama would do nothing? That is not a credible idea. Bush began a war that was unnecessary, lost over 4000 lives and trillions of dollars that is to be commended, but because Obama hasn't bombed N Korea yet he is a coward? Republicans love their wars don't they?


Of course he'd act. But with their threats of a nuclear bomb, once that horse is out of the barn, our world could be forever altered. Perhaps negotiations are taking place, but I doubt it, after one of our entertainers was supposedly welcomed there...
Obama is simply not an effective leader. I 'd like to think it can change, but I dont think it will.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's an eye opener.

The Waste List - Total Value of Government Waste: $42,642,721,597 Go to www.TheWasteList.com to find a list of even more ridiculous ways the government is spending your money


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> Of course he'd act. But with their threats of a nuclear bomb, once that horse is out of the barn, our world could be forever altered. Perhaps negotiations are taking place, but I doubt it, after one of our entertainers was supposedly welcomed there...
> Obama is simply not an effective leader. I 'd like to think it can change, but I dont think it will.


I find the situation with North Korea simply baffling. One side of the national mouth threatens us and the whole world with nuclear weapons while the other begs for food. It's like being threatened by a blind man with a pistol in one hand and a tin cup in the other.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

momeee said:


> Of course he'd act. But with their threats of a nuclear bomb, once that horse is out of the barn, our world could be forever altered. Perhaps negotiations are taking place, but I doubt it, after one of our entertainers was supposedly welcomed there...
> Obama is simply not an effective leader. I 'd like to think it can change, but I dont think it will.


Not an effective leader? What would you have him do with N Korea? We have no diplomatic relations with them. Dennis Rodman is the village idiot. Couldn't put an idea into English. I agree that Obama hasn't been an effective leader but look who he has to deal with. Remember it takes two to tango, and he is dancing alone. He needs compromise with the republicans. It takes more than the President to get things done in this country.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> Here's an eye opener.
> 
> The Waste List - Total Value of Government Waste: $42,642,721,597 Go to www.TheWasteList.com to find a list of even more ridiculous ways the government is spending your money


The Waste List is published by
www.nrcc.org/ 
nrcc is Political committee devoted to increasing the number of Republicans in Comgress
While I agree that there may be some waste in government, I wouldn't just take the word of the National Republican Congressional Committee.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MOMTO2 said:


> Seattle, I think you have something when you say that this thread is like watching a train wreck. Somehow it does keep you watching and on occasion getting sucked into the mess.
> 
> God help you when you do! If your opinion happens to be different from a handful of soles, you will certainly feel their wrath.
> 
> ...


I think one of the major things that causes a lot of misunderstanding is that all we have here is the written word, and, unfortunately, the emotional content doesn't always come through.

I kinda like the world around me when there isn't a police-involved shooting on the news every evening, which has been the case lately. I'm just a 60 something person trying to figure out what the heck is going on and sticking with the familiar. So far, so good. I liked what you had to say. :thumbup:


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Not an effective leader? What would you have him do with N Korea? We have no diplomatic relations with them. Dennis Rodman is the village idiot. Couldn't put an idea into English. I agree that Obama hasn't been an effective leader but look who he has to deal with. Remember it takes two to tango, and he is dancing alone. He needs compromise with the republicans. It takes more than the President to get things done in this country.


In general,, i think he is ineffective... as far as I know he hasn't had the opportunity to do much with N.K. Rodman. wish he had stayed there with his white wedding gown.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

double post


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The Waste List is published by
> www.nrcc.org/
> nrcc is Political committee devoted to increasing the number of Republicans in Comgress
> While I agree that there may be some waste in government, I wouldn't just take the word of the National Republican Congressional Committee.


Yes, I know. Everything that gets posted has a particular bias. All I'm trying to do is to present ides a that may allow a person who has had no knowledge in an issue to begin to read or research..I feel the same about left- leaning stuff...but I still read it and consider it and the source. That's all i'm looking for. Do you thing the Dems would agree to such waste? It would be interesting to see their side.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I also know people who saw it all happen - both planes going into the tower.
Please let me know about any particulars about it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

momeee said:


> Yes, I know. Everything that gets posted has a particular bias. All I'm trying to do is to present ides a that may allow a person who has had no knowledge in an issue to begin to read or research..I feel the same about left- leaning stuff...but I still read it and consider it and the source. That's all i'm looking for. Do you thing the Dems would agree to such waste? It would be interesting to see their side.


You printed the truth, and no matter what you put out there, they will find a reason to deny it.
But when they print their facts, you are not suppose to believe it is the fact. 
So not to worry just keep putting your truths out there and let them pick and chosse which ever one they think is wrong which will be most of them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

momeee said:


> Yes, I know. Everything that gets posted has a particular bias. All I'm trying to do is to present ides a that may allow a person who has had no knowledge in an issue to begin to read or research..I feel the same about left- leaning stuff...but I still read it and consider it and the source. That's all i'm looking for. Do you thing the Dems would agree to such waste? It would be interesting to see their side.


From what I have seen so far, they have no idea how much goverment does waste and most seem to not care to even find out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Guess what North Korea now has it's missles lined up facing the south.

Guess what we have military over there.

Guess what most of our missles in Alaska need repair. Guess what Obama voted down adding more missles there.

Guess what even Russia is now talking to Korea to talk them out of starting war.

Guess what we will be in hot water with no bubbles to hold us up as military spend has been cut, and not because of squestor, because our president deem it unnecessary to have military strenght.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to know what Obama meant when at un and talking to Russian ambassador and said we will discuss it after I am reelected. He did not know he was on an open mic.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You printed the truth, and no matter what you put out there, they will find a reason to deny it.
> But when they print their facts, you are not suppose to believe it is the fact.
> So not to worry just keep putting your truths out there and let them pick and chosse which ever one they think is wrong which will be most of them.


She and I both understand that there is bias in certain sources. Nobody is denying anything. I was stating a word of caution that the list was government waste according to the nrcc.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Guess what North Korea now has it's missles lined up facing the south.
> 
> Guess what we have military over there.
> 
> ...


Do you realize that our defense budget is 10x that of all the major powers in the world, do you think that may be a major cause of our deficit? Eisenhower. Beware the military industrial complex.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/18/wasteful-spending-poll_n_2886081.html

Another look at government waste. Dems and repubs were both polled. The problem is nobody agrees on what constitutes waste.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You printed the truth, and no matter what you put out there, they will find a reason to deny it.
> But when they print their facts, you are not suppose to believe it is the fact.
> So not to worry just keep putting your truths out there and let them pick and chosse which ever one they think is wrong which will be most of them.


Thanks Yarnlady. I appreciate your comment. Fortunately, I do not take their denials personally,nor do I hope to convince anyone. The info is there for the taking or leaving. Only time will tell what the whole truth is....


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Amazing, isn't it? SO polarized. So sad for the country and our future.


alcameron said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/18/wasteful-spending-poll_n_2886081.html
> 
> Another look at government waste. Dems and repubs were both polled. The problem is nobody agrees on what constitutes waste.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Obama did not say Benghazi was a terrorist. He was in the Rose Gaarden and was talking about 9/11. I heard the whole speech, and more then once. After his first debate with Romney. I had to know for sure that it was what was said.

Don't beleive Obama knew about attack on Benghazi.Funny how the White house publish photos taken by white house photograph, watching the attack on a tv screen with Clinton and other staffers . It was printed in the newspapers, and on national news tv. That is before it came out that it wasn't a video , and White house finial admitted it was an act by terrorist. It was another photo op for Obama, but it back fired on him. Just like the squestor is doing. He laid and is getting caught in this too. Major lay off for teachers police, firefighters, letting illegal criminals out of prison, saying lack of funds, when they still had 200 million left from the budget the year before. This was reported at a hearing on capitol hill. Again watching C span.
Blaming FBI for closing white house tours, Someone in FBI tick off and told the press it wasn't true that Obama had order it< on ABC news, I almost fell over hearing that on a tv news cast. They must have had a slow news day.
He told at one news conference that because of squester that he would have to choose between a handicap child or a poor child who to help. This from a man who wanted squester, Ladies check it out it was his idea, not the Republicans he keeps trying to blame it on.

Obama takes no fault on himself, it is always someone else fault. Start reading, look and digging listen to C Span. It is all out there and the proof is there. 

One of you said we should support him because he was elected
Well if that is true. If I were to tell you that jumping off a bridge would not hurt you, would you support me and do it. Don't think so.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now I will go and knit and have a nice ice hazelnut coffee. Hope all are well and have a nice night.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Didn't he say that after the 2nd election he have more latitude?

If I'm correct, that is more frightening than discussing it later. He has already capitulated to some of Russia's demands regarding the military and defense. Anyone have a good memory? Regarding the military budget...yes it is so high, but as the 'super power' and the major supporting ally to so many, it is necessary (IMO) to maintain our position as there appear to be many who would like to knock us back.



theyarnlady said:


> I want to know what Obama meant when at un and talking to Russian ambassador and said we will discuss it after I am reelected. He did not know he was on an open mic.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Obama did not say Benghazi was a terrorist. He was in the Rose Gaarden and was talking about 9/11. I heard the whole speech, and more then once. After his first debate with Romney. I had to know for sure that it was what was said.
> 
> Don't beleive Obama knew about attack on Benghazi.Funny how the White house publish photos taken by white house photograph, watching the attack on a tv screen with Clinton and other staffers . It was printed in the newspapers, and on national news tv. That is before it came out that it wasn't a video , and White house finial admitted it was an act by terrorist. It was another photo op for Obama, but it back fired on him. Just like the squestor is doing. He laid and is getting caught in this too. Major lay off for teachers police, firefighters, letting illegal criminals out of prison, saying lack of funds, when they still had 200 million left from the budget the year before. This was reported at a hearing on capitol hill. Again watching C span.
> Blaming FBI for closing white house tours, Someone in FBI tick off and told the press it wasn't true that Obama had order it< on ABC news, I almost fell over hearing that on a tv news cast. They must have had a slow news day.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I think one of the major things that causes a lot of misunderstanding is that all we have here is the written word, and, unfortunately, the emotional content doesn't always come through.
> 
> I kinda like the world around me when there isn't a police-involved shooting on the news every evening, which has been the case lately. I'm just a 60 something person trying to figure out what the heck is going on and sticking with the familiar. So far, so good. I liked what you had to say. :thumbup:


And, as you know, sometimes the emotional content comes through quite well!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Do you realize that our defense budget is 10x that of all the major powers in the world, do you think that may be a major cause of our deficit? Eisenhower. Beware the military industrial complex.


No that is not the problem it is nuclear bombs lady that the countries of North Korea and Iran have.

The cuts in military spending have meant down sizing of our defense system.

Did you not get what I posted?? Half the missles we need to defend just the west side of our nation do not work. Get it, and Obama saw fit not to add any more. If you live on the west coast I would be a little concerned about it. 
Plus Mr. Obama thinks everyone can be made a friend by just shaking bowing and hugs will make everyone our friends that and degrading our country, by saying we are over stepping on other countrys. Name one country whose leaders have denagraded their own country, and speak like that in other countries . Just one name one other then this president and talking about this country, My country by the way and yours too.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

At least we care!!! Right?


alcameron said:


> And, as you know, sometimes the emotional content comes through quite well!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> At least we care!!! Right?


Yup! No apathy in this crowd!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No that is not the problem it is nuclear bombs lady that the countries of North Korea and Iran have.
> 
> The cuts in military spending have meant down sizing of our defense system.
> 
> ...


Yes,very true, "Plus Mr. Obama thinks everyone can be made a friend by just shaking bowing and hugs will make everyone our friends that and degrading our country, " along with slipping them MILLIONS of dollars to outfit their own military...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Guess what North Korea now has it's missles lined up facing the south.
> 
> Guess what we have military over there.
> 
> ...


Just looked over the latest...now China is getting involved as well, urging calm, peaceful negotiations, diplomacy etc etc.

Frankly at this point I wish the NATO and/or the US would march in and take over (if it could be done with minimal bloodshed--probably impossible). All of North Korea's saber-rattling--every new missile test, air raid drill, and photo op--is taking food out of its own peoples' mouths. I'm a strong believer in national sovereignty, but the North Koreans aren't getting one blessed thing from their government. Why does the US always choose to poke its nose into countries where it has no business and, at the same time, ignore the ones where people are really suffering?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Why does the US always choose to poke its nose into countries where it has no business and, at the same time, ignore the ones where people are really suffering?


The skeptic in me thinks that sometimes it is done if there is a potential gain for the US. In case of WW11 it was partially due to try to end Hitler's quest for supremacy. Most recently, you are correct, how we've ignored terrible situations where people needed rescuing. It has been said that those countries/people had nothing we wanted or needed. But I'm no historian, so I've no back up.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> The skeptic in me thinks that sometimes it is done if there is a potential gain for the US. In case of WW11 it was partially due to try to end Hitler's quest for supremacy. Most recently, you are correct, how we've ignored terrible situations where people needed rescuing. It has been said that those countries/people had nothing we wanted or needed. But I'm no historian, so I've no back up.


I think you're right, North Korea has been turned into a wasteland under Kim Jong-un--no national wealth, no natural resources, just 24.5 million malnourished and starving people plus few thousand Party bigwigs living the good life in Pyongyang. And this could go on forever--N. Korea is ruled by a dynasty, and there will always be a son or grandson eager to take charge of the country when the old leader dies.
Frankly the whole situation seems so wretched that I wouldn't mind if China or Russian invaded and made North Korea a colony or something. Not a great thing exchanging one dictatorship for another, but at least they'd have food that way.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Obama did not say Benghazi was a terrorist. He was in the Rose Gaarden and was talking about 9/11. I heard the whole speech, and more then once. After his first debate with Romney. I had to know for sure that it was what was said.
> 
> Don't beleive Obama knew about attack on Benghazi.Funny how the White house publish photos taken by white house photograph, watching the attack on a tv screen with Clinton and other staffers . It was printed in the newspapers, and on national news tv. That is before it came out that it wasn't a video , and White house finial admitted it was an act by terrorist. It was another photo op for Obama, but it back fired on him. Just like the squestor is doing. He laid and is getting caught in this too. Major lay off for teachers police, firefighters, letting illegal criminals out of prison, saying lack of funds, when they still had 200 million left from the budget the year before. This was reported at a hearing on capitol hill. Again watching C span.
> Blaming FBI for closing white house tours, Someone in FBI tick off and told the press it wasn't true that Obama had order it< on ABC news, I almost fell over hearing that on a tv news cast. They must have had a slow news day.
> ...


9/11 Benghazie Rose Garden. what are you talking about?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No that is not the problem it is nuclear bombs lady that the countries of North Korea and Iran have.
> 
> The cuts in military spending have meant down sizing of our defense system.
> 
> ...


how do you know that they don't work? Are you privy to military
secrets? Would you please give me 3 instances of Obama denegratung the USA. Iran does not have a nuke yet.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Janeway wrote:
> "You still did not tell me what was your user name before Damemary, so guess I'll have to search for it. You have changed your name, but not your manners!"
> 
> It was snoozi_suzi


Thanks, Joey I could not remember what it was.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I find this latest stuff about how Obama reacted to the Benghazi attack absolutely bizarre. I have no idea how the President spent that night, but it's reassuring that the GOPers know what's important when there's a national emergency: monitoring the President's phone lines, checking with the White House kitchens to see if he's eating, recording when he went goes to bed and when he gets up. Geez.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I find this latest stuff about how Obama reacted to the Benghazi attack absolutely bizarre. I have no idea how the President spent that night, but it's reassuring that the GOPers know what's important when there's a national emergency: monitoring the President's phone lines, checking with the White House kitchens to see if he's eating, recording when he went goes to bed and when he gets up. Geez.


Susan, I think there was ample evidence that he was very absent and disengaged. Very disturbing to learn of this. During the hearings on it there were many ways his actions and location were verified - from within the WH - from his own staff as well as some of the military advisers. I haven't bothered to go back and look at archived news ,but if I'm incorrect, please tell me.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> ......
> Under the video is a press release later distributed by the Whitehouse that includes the word "terror" used in the generic sense, not referring to "terrorism" or "terrorist act". The choice of words is not a trivial matter in White House parlance, and the word "terrorist act" has an historic and specific meaning. Nor did any of the official Whitehouse statements in the following two weeks refer to "terrorist act." Nor did President Obama tonight refer to the attack as a "terrorist act." We maintain that there was a meaningful distinction in the use of the word that could have easily been dispelled and/or clarified tonight...it was not.
> 
> http://www.forextv.com/forex-news-story/full-transcript-of-obama-s-rose-garden-speech-after-sept-11-benghazi-attack


Thank you joeysomma. A little refresh of the memory is good.

When I read that PC report, and think of what has not happened since then - Hilary telling the commission that we need to get over it -can you imagine how the parents of those heroes feel?; the parents of the murdered men who reported they never got a satisfactory answer or call from WH; the silencing of survivors; the amount of time it took to acknowledge the reality of the attack; and 6 months later there has not been any real resolve or capture of those responsible. (I think a 'token' man was arrested, but that is all I remember reading.) Not very comforting or satisfactory a response for an attack on America! Then all the drama over the General Petraius scandal and the women involved, "The news was overtaken almost immediately by the announcement that Gen. David Petraeus had resigned, due to an extramarital affair. He was slated to testify in closed-door hearings on Capitol Hill this coming week before the Senate and House intelligence committees. Petraeus no longer plans to testify." Imagine that! That is one way to get rid of a dissenting voice.

What upsets me also is that obama didn't stay there as all was unfolding, and left the next day for a Las Vegas fund raiser with celebrity friends, and went on David Letterman! on September 18 and said. " extremists used the anti-Muslim video "as an excuse" for several attacks including the one in Benghazi.
Carney tells reporters that the video "precipitated some of the unrest in Benghazi and elsewhere." Later, Clinton says she was told that "we had no actionable intelligence that an attackwas planned or imminent."
Do they think the American public is brain dead? ...The long road from "spontaneous protest" to premeditated terrorist attack. There are numerous sites that have detailed information around this. None paint a nice picture of the president and his immediate staff. 
PS - Hilary's lack of outrage, and covering for the pres...support for her on the ticket in the next election, if she wants it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

katlapp said:


> I think your right, I'm not a Democrat but President Obama won the election and its our duty to support the government no matter what party holds office. I'd sure hate to see our troops refusing to obey because they didn't like the politics of their CO or thought he was wasting money or something. Not sure who the GOP will nominate in the next election, but whenever I get frustrated with Washington I think about how important it is to for me to work hard to make sure that the right person wins next time. There's a lot of things we can do--driving old people and disabled people to the polls, encouraging people to register, participating in legal demonstrations and parades to show our support.


Sometimes the best way to support our goverment is to make sure we express our disagreements with its policies. Citizens and soldiers are two entirely different kinds of people. Yes, I have to obey the law but I do not have to unquestionably obey an order given me if I was a soldier. A soldier isn't allowed to refuse to obey an order because he/she doesn't like the politics of their CO or thought he was wasting money or something. Citizens are not in that position, and if they act as if they are they are not fulfilling the role of a citizen.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> Susan, I think there was ample evidence that he was very absent and disengaged. Very disturbing to learn of this.


Hmm, then I guess it must have been upsetting for the GOPers to watch clips of the elder Bush golfing and fishing in Maine as US troops were being deployed in Iraq in 1990--even more devastating to hear in 2002 Dubya speak exactly two sentences about a suicide bombing in Israel, then break off to tell reporters to "watch this drive!"


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm, then I guess it must have been upsetting for the GOPers to watch clips of the elder Bush golfing and fishing in Maine as US troops were being deployed in Iraq in 1990--even more devastating to hear in 2002 Dubya speak exactly two sentence about a suicide bombing in Israel, then break off to tell reporters to "watch this drive!"


Yes, I'm sure it was. The little and big shrubs got plenty of criticism for their antics...especially the little shrub. I don't remember being enamored of them, either... We should never forget that all our leaders make mistakes, some worse than others. Some aren't as bright as we'd like, some are immoral or corrupt...or haven't had the experience we'd think would be most beneficial...but that was then and this is now. While we can't correct those ills or omissions, it would be nice to think we're watching and care enough to try to hold this administration accountable. And because you might feel they got a 'pass' on their errors, doesn't mean we should repeat that same mistake.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Amen momeee. Hold all of them accountable.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> Thank you joeysomma. A little refresh of the memory is good.
> 
> When I read that PC report, and think of what has not happened since then -..... the silencing of survivors


That claim is really off base--the 30 or so survivors gave the FBI and other federal agencies a full report, and even Senator Graham claims to have spoken with them. If the stories they have to tell are as "hair raising" and devastating to the Administration as he claims, why hasn't he relayed them through Fox or other media channels?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That claim is really off base--the 30 or so survivors gave the FBI and other federal agencies a full report, and even Senator Graham claims to have spoken with them. If the stories they have to tell are as "hair raising" and devastating to the Administration as he claims, why hasn't he relayed them through Fox or other media channels?


I had hoped that more info would be put forth, but I haven't seen any, have you. Makes one wonder. I'd rather hear something that I didn't like than be kept in the dark or believe that info is being hidden to protect the guilty- which is how it looks.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> Yes, I'm sure it was. The little and big shrubs got plenty of criticism for their antics...especially the little shrub.


Haha, never heard Papa and Son referred to as shrubs before, that's pretty funny.

As far as intelligence goes, I think that Bush senior was brilliant and his son the proverbial monkey on a stick...didn't like either of them (of course), but even I never felt the need to criticize how they chose to relax or spend their free time. I assume any President, be they Republican or Democrat, knows how often he need to get behind the desk.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> I had hoped that more info would be put forth, but I haven't seen any, have you. Makes one wonder. I'd rather hear something that I didn't like than be kept in the dark or believe that info is being hidden to protect the guilty- which is how it looks.


I'm not sure why a Republican Senator would feel the desire to protect the guilty--especially if there was a chance that by spilling the beans Obama could get kicked out of office.

And yes, I do agree the Administration's downplaying of the attack has caused a lot of problems for itself. Even though the attack happened on Libyan soil I think we're desperate to keep the country as one of our (sort of) allies--carpet bomb them and their government and they instantly join the ranks of our Middle Eastern foes. It's hypocritical, but after the mess in Iraq I think we're scraping the bottom of the barrel now.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

yes. love this and your previous post but too tired to respond. it is almost 1AM here in snowy VT. Its a crazy world. keep your seat belt buckled.


susanmos2000 said:


> I'm not sure why a Republican Senator would feel the desire to protect the guilty--especially if there was a chance that by spilling the beans Obama could get kicked out of office.
> 
> And yes, I do agree the Administration's downplaying of the attack has caused a lot of problems for itself. Even though the attack happened on Libyan soil I think we're desperate to keep the country as one of our (sort of) allies--carpet bomb them and their government and they instantly join the ranks of our Middle Eastern foes. It's hypocritical, but after the mess in Iraq I think we're scraping the bottom of the barrel now.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Good night!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I find this latest stuff about how Obama reacted to the Benghazi attack absolutely bizarre. I have no idea how the President spent that night, but it's reassuring that the GOPers know what's important when there's a national emergency: monitoring the President's phone lines, checking with the White House kitchens to see if he's eating, recording when he went goes to bed and when he gets up. Geez.


That is the problem with low information voters, they do not know the truth. They believe that everything they see on facebook and Twitter is the absolute truth. Maybe their hatred of Fox is because they can't handle the truth.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Haha, never heard Papa and Son referred to as shrubs before, that's pretty funny.
> 
> As far as intelligence goes, I think that Bush senior was brilliant and his son the proverbial monkey on a stick...didn't like either of them (of course), but even I never felt the need to criticize how they chose to relax or spend their free time. I assume any President, be they Republican or Democrat, knows how often he need to get behind the desk.


Wow look at the nasty name calling again. If I called Obama a proverbial monkey on a stick, I would be called a racist. Heck I was called a racist because I called Obama lazy because I did not think he was doing his job. But no, the libs can call former Presidents all the nasty names they want and their mind numb, low information cohorts find it hilarious. And again, going back almost 25 years to mock a former president is hitting another low for even you.


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I find this latest stuff about how Obama reacted to the Benghazi attack absolutely bizarre. I have no idea how the President spent that night, but it's reassuring that the GOPers know what's important when there's a national emergency: monitoring the President's phone lines, checking with the White House kitchens to see if he's eating, recording when he went goes to bed and when he gets up. Geez.


 When the murdered Americans came home, a ceremony was being held at Andrews Air Force Base, Obama, Biden and Hillary attended, as did parents and relatives of the victims. Biden shakes the hand of Charles Woods, the Father of murder victim Tyrone Woods and said" did your son always have balls the size of cue balls."So...Susan you have spun this around and blamed the "GOPers" for anything that has leaked out about what went down the evening the phone at the WH rang for help. So how do you think the 3 liberal,progressive, destructionists did on the tar-mac at Andrews Air Force Base. While you are blaming others to prop up the Obama Agenda you don't even realize that the Goverment is screwing over all Americans including you.


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

Also, when I say Government I mean the R's and the D's. Have a safe and blessed Easter week-end KP gang.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Lukka, my stomach hurts just thinking what you said is true. I can't imagine the pain that disrespectful comment caused. The Dems on this thread have been bringing out things they find reprehensible that happened over 30 years ago, but not condemn something that happened under this current administration. But what would you expect from this administration? They do not care about anyone but themselves and they agenda.

For Hillary not to condemn that comment, proves to me that she too does not have respect for our murdered citizens or even care that they were murdered.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

How many of us remember talking recently about the good manners we were showing during Lent? Of course, not everyone here observes Lent or any Christian holidays for that matter. Why our manners were better than usual isn't the important thing, the fact that our manners were better is what counts.

On reading the last ten pages or so, it looks like we beat all land and air speed records to return to previous behavior like calling each other names ("nasty", "telling lies", and "stupid" all were used), accusing each other of lying, telling new participants to get lost, and whatever other bad manners we indulged in.

We had some great discussion of issues for a little while. Now it's back to the same old, same old. Is there a possibility that we could recapture that spirit of informed, cool-headed discussion? I, for one, will do my best and hope we all try to do the same. So many people here have so many interesting things to say.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

off2knit said:


> All I know is that I agree with you. And why any normal American would not know about Benghazi, what happened there, what was not done to save them, and some how th increasingly ink that asking the same brain numbing questions over and over again will enlighten her, either live in a rock cave or have rocks for brains. Maybe if some of these mind numb robots would watch more than MSNBC and watch Fox one in awhile they would know the facts. All I know is that Fox covered that story every day for months, until Hillary spoke. They refused to forget those brave men, not like the other mainstream "news" sources who wanted it swept under the carpet.


I recall that in news coverage as soon as the attack in Benghazi was announced, it was pointed out that the Ambassador had written ever more serious requests for increased security for the Consulate for six weeks before the attack. These requests obviously didn't make it far enough up the ladder of authority to get that increased security. Instead a scheduled withdrawal of some members of the security team took place.

I don't think those requests for increased security in Benghazi had to make all the way up the chain of authority to the Secretary of State to be approved, but they certainly should not have been ignored. I also believe the Department of Defense ought to have had knowledge of the Ambassador's requests. I think we all deserve a detailed explanation about this stellar failure to protect American citizens on American soil.

My news sources were the CBS Evening News, BBC America and the PBS News Hour.


----------



## spinninggoddess (Jan 4, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> How many of us remember talking recently about the good manners we were showing during Lent? Of course, not everyone here observes Lent or any Christian holidays for that matter. Why our manners were better than usual isn't the important thing, the fact that our manners were better is what counts.
> 
> On reading the last ten pages or so, it looks like we beat all land and air speed records to return to previous behavior like calling each other names ("nasty", "telling lies", and "stupid" all were used), accusing each other of lying, telling new participants to get lost, and whatever other bad manners we indulged in.
> 
> We had some great discussion of issues for a little while. Now it's back to the same old, same old. Is there a possibility that we could recapture that spirit of informed, cool-headed discussion? I, for one, will do my best and hope we all try to do the same. So many people here have so many interesting things to say.


Reading over the past few pages myself, it appears to me that you and your fellow Democrats are the nastiest with all the name calling, snide remarks and broken promises of civility. If I were a regular poster here, I would never believe that you or your friends would honor your promises, because you have not honored them in the past. Therefore I would not trust you or your friends.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Every time we have joint exercises with S Korea N Korea gets hostile. Why d you think they had the Stealth bombers fly from Nebraska to Korea and drop dummy bombs. Could it be to show N Korea that we have more than the capability to destroy them?


I'm not sure I heard this correctly just now on my local CBS radio station, but it seems North Korea has declared war on the United States. The commentator went on to say that NK doesn't have any missiles capable of reaching the US, but they certainly could reach South Korea, Japan and possibly Hawaii.

OK. Here's the statement made by North Korea copied from Reuters:
Full war declaration statement from DPRK (via KCNA):

The moves of the U.S. imperialists to violate the sovereignty of the DPRK and encroach upon its supreme interests have entered an extremely grave phase. Under this situation, the dear respected Marshal Kim Jong Un, brilliant commander of Mt. Paektu, convened an urgent operation meeting on the performance of duty of the Strategic Rocket Force of the Korean People's Army for firepower strike and finally examined and ratified a plan for firepower strike.

The important decision made by him is the declaration of a do-or-die battle to provide an epochal occasion for putting an end to the history of the long-standing showdown with the U.S. and opening a new era. It is also a last warning of justice served to the U.S., south Korean group and other anti-reunification hostile forces. The decision reflects the strong will of the army and people of the DPRK to annihilate the enemies.

Now the heroic service personnel and all other people of the DPRK are full of surging anger at the U.S. imperialists' reckless war provocation moves, and the strong will to turn out as one in the death-defying battle with the enemies and achieve a final victory of the great war for national reunification true to the important decision made by Kim Jong Un.

The Supreme Command of the KPA in its previous statement solemnly declared at home and abroad the will of the army and people of the DPRK to take decisive military counteraction to defend the sovereignty of the country and the dignity of its supreme leadership as regards the war moves of the U.S. and south Korean puppets that have reached the most extreme phase.

Not content with letting B-52 make sorties into the sky over south Korea in succession despite the repeated warnings of the DPRK, the U.S. made B-2A stealth strategic bomber and other ultra-modern strategic strike means fly from the U.S. mainland to south Korea to stage a bombing drill targeting the DPRK. This is an unpardonable and heinous provocation and an open challenge.

By taking advantage of the U.S. reckless campaign for a nuclear war against the DPRK, the south Korean puppets vociferated about "preemptive attack" and "strong counteraction" and even "strike at the commanding forces", openly revealing the attempt to destroy monuments symbolic of the dignity of the DPRK's supreme leadership.

This clearly shows that the U.S. brigandish ambition for aggression and the puppets' attempt to invade the DPRK have gone beyond the limit and their threats have entered the reckless phase of an actual war from the phase of threat and blackmail.

The prevailing grim situation more clearly proves that the Supreme Command of the KPA was just when it made the judgment and decision to decisively settle accounts with the U.S. imperialists and south Korean puppets by dint of the arms of Songun, because time when words could work has passed.

Now they are openly claiming that the B-2A stealth strategic bombers' drill of dropping nuclear bombs was "not to irritate the north" but "the defensive one". The U.S. also says the drill is "to defend the interests of its ally". However, it is nothing but a lame pretext to cover up its aggressive nature, evade the denunciation at home and abroad and escape from the DPRK's retaliatory blows.

The era when the U.S. resorted to the policy of strength by brandishing nuclear weapons has gone.

It is the resolute answer of the DPRK and its steadfast stand to counter the nuclear blackmail of the U.S. imperialists with merciless nuclear attack and their war of aggression with just all-out war.

They should clearly know that in the era of Marshal Kim Jong Un, the greatest-ever commander, all things are different from what they used to be in the past.

The hostile forces will clearly realize the iron will, matchless grit and extraordinary mettle of the brilliant commander of Mt. Paektu that the earth cannot exist without Songun Korea.

Time has come to stage a do-or-die final battle.

The government, political parties and organizations of the DPRK solemnly declare as follows reflecting the final decision made by Kim Jong Un at the operation meeting of the KPA Supreme Command and the unanimous will of all service personnel and people of the DPRK who are waiting for a final order from him.

1.From this moment, the north-south relations will be put at the state of war and all the issues arousing between the north and the south will be dealt with according to the wartime regulations.

The state of neither peace nor war has ended on the Korean Peninsula.

Now that the revolutionary armed forces of the DPRK have entered into an actual military action, the inter-Korean relations have naturally entered the state of war. Accordingly, the DPRK will immediately punish any slightest provocation hurting its dignity and sovereignty with resolute and merciless physical actions without any prior notice.

2. If the U.S. and the south Korean puppet group perpetrate a military provocation for igniting a war against the DPRK in any area including the five islands in the West Sea of Korea or in the area along the Military Demarcation Line, it will not be limited to a local war, but develop into an all-out war, a nuclear war.

It is self-evident that any military conflict on the Korean Peninsula is bound to lead to an all-out war, a nuclear war now that even U.S. nuclear strategic bombers in its military bases in the Pacific including Hawaii and Guam and in its mainland are flying into the sky above south Korea to participate in the madcap DPRK-targeted nuclear war moves.

The first strike of the revolutionary armed forces of the DPRK will blow up the U.S. bases for aggression in its mainland and in the Pacific operational theatres including Hawaii and Guam and reduce not only its military bases in south Korea but the puppets' ruling institutions including Chongwadae and puppet army's bases to ashes at once, to say nothing of the aggressors and the provokers.

3. The DPRK will never miss the golden chance to win a final victory in a great war for national reunification.

This war will not be a three day-war but it will be a blitz war through which the KPA will occupy all areas of south Korea including Jeju Island at one strike, not giving the U.S. and the puppet warmongers time to come to their senses, and a three-dimensional war to be fought in the air, land and seas and on the front line and in the rear.

This sacred war of justice will be a nation-wide, all-people resistance involving all Koreans in the north and the south and overseas in which the traitors to the nation including heinous confrontation maniacs, warmongers and human scum will be mercilessly swept away.

No force on earth can break the will of the service personnel and people of the DPRK all out in the just great war for national reunification and of all other Koreans and overpower their might.

Holding in high esteem the peerlessly great men of Mt. Paektu, the Korean people will give vent to the pent-up grudge and realize their cherished desire and thus bring a bright day of national reunification and build the best power on this land without fail.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

BBC., FOX, and maybe CNN say it is with South Korea


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Just for you Rocky since you seem to have a hard time searching and answering questions.
> 
> THE PRESIDENT: Good morning. Every day, all across the world, American diplomats and civilians work tirelessly to advance the interests and values of our nation. Often, they are away from their families. Sometimes, they brave great danger.
> 
> ...


He mentioned 9/11 it wasn't about 9/11


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> That is the problem with low information voters, they do not know the truth. They believe that everything they see on facebook and Twitter is the absolute truth. Maybe their hatred of Fox is because they can't handle the truth.


And you are talking about Fox News and truth in the same sentence.............oxymoron. Listen but verify along with MSNBC.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lukka, I've always thought that part of the job of every US government was to screw us over. Certainly the present screwing we're getting contains elements of many past screwings.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> He mentioned 9/11 it wasn't about 9/11


Just to go back in time a little Joeysmama explain to a Jew how Jews profit from Christmas?


----------



## spinninggoddess (Jan 4, 2013)

`


rocky1991 said:


> And you are talking about Fox News and truth in the same sentence.............oxymoron. Listen but verify along with MSNBC.


My previous post continues to be proven; such nasty jabs. MSNBC has as much credibility as a news organization as Twitter.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

spinninggoddess said:


> Reading over the past few pages myself, it appears to me that you and your fellow Democrats are the nastiest with all the name calling, snide remarks and broken promises of civility. If I were a regular poster here, I would never believe that you or your friends would honor your promises, because you have not honored them in the past. Therefore I would not trust you or your friends.


I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

http://news.slashdot.org/story/13/03/23/067246/pew-research-finds-opinion-dominates-msnbc-more-than-foxnews

http://stateofthemedia.org/2013/overview-5/

Interesting articles one from Pew reaseach and the first one a short summary of the second article.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually I did that, the issue is fascinating. Apparently the survivors have been told not to speak, but from what I read on Fox Senator Graham knows who at least some of them are, and they told him some hair-raising stories. Why doesn't he retell them on Fox or somewhere if the mainstream media isn't interested?


My understanding is that some of the information is too sensitive. These soldiers go through a lot of briefing when they are assigned to certain places such as an embassy in a foreign country. The behind the scenes is a scary place.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Guess what North Korea now has it's missles lined up facing the south.
> 
> Guess what we have military over there.
> 
> ...


Actually, the missiles are fine - not sure where that info came from. Mine comes from my family in the Army and Marines. Some who have been to and are in Afghanistan. One is an expert on North Korea and has been involved in intelligence for several years. The problem is that the leader is a total whack job and they don't really know which direction he will go.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> Amazing, isn't it? SO polarized. So sad for the country and our future.


"SO polarized. "

BINGO!!! I think this is the major issue at this time.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Yup! No apathy in this crowd!


If we only put that energy to work to change things!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

momeee said:


> Yes, I'm sure it was. The little and big shrubs got plenty of criticism for their antics...especially the little shrub. I don't remember being enamored of them, either... We should never forget that all our leaders make mistakes, some worse than others. Some aren't as bright as we'd like, some are immoral or corrupt...or haven't had the experience we'd think would be most beneficial...but that was then and this is now. While we can't correct those ills or omissions, it would be nice to think we're watching and care enough to try to hold this administration accountable. And because you might feel they got a 'pass' on their errors, doesn't mean we should repeat that same mistake.


you have voiced what I feel too. We can't change what has hapen in the past. I am sure we can all agree that each President has done something that we did not agree with.

But here and now I do not agree with what is happening in this country. It concerns me that the man who is our President seem to feel the need to lie. He is more worried about being popular than doing what needs to be done.

I would not fault him for his vactions, if he also took the time to govern this nation. I would not be so upset if the man would just not skirt around the problems that need attention.

He only chooses issues that are popular at the moment. Gun control is what comes to mind. He had to be goated by his own black race to even go to his home state, after a young girl was killed in a gang related killing. No she was not part of the gang. He then after this made it his cause because there was an outcry of what was done to children, in Conn. 
I agree with some of what is proposed about gun control. But he does not address the problem of criminal's. They can purchase guns on the black market. He also does not acknowledage that something has to be done with the people who are mental ill, in this country who do committ crimes by killing others.
It seen he think that lying and blaming others is the answer to all his problems. All he would have to do is be truthful, and take the problem on instead of ducking the issues.
From what I have read these pass few days, some do not even know what is happening in this country, and only want to believe what is told. They don't want to search or exknowledge that something may be happening and should want to know what is happening in our country. 
As one said we do not have to worry a republican will ge in office next time. I do not care about next time, I care about what is going on now. 
I will not stand by without learning and finding out what is happening now. 
We all must look at both sides of the picture, not just one side. 
Yes he has done a few things right, but that is just a few, he is going on his 5 year and still has not kept the promises from the last four. Remember his theme when running . It's time for change. I have not seen much change except not taking leadership, not understanding what it takes to be President. Plus I find fault with his attempt to cover up all he has done wrong and to place the blame on others.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lukka said:


> When the murdered Americans came home, a ceremony was being held at Andrews Air Force Base, Obama, Biden and Hillary attended, as did parents and relatives of the victims. Biden shakes the hand of Charles Woods, the Father of murder victim Tyrone Woods and said" did your son always have balls the size of cue balls."


An incredibly dumb and tactless comment from a Vice President who no doubt was flustered and at a loss for words. Mistakes happen--just ask Rep. Don Young of Alaska ("My father had a ranch; we used to have 50-60 ******** to pick tomatoes." )


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> An incredibly dumb and tactless comment from a Vice President who no doubt was flustered and at a loss for words. Mistakes happen--just ask Rep. Don Young of Alaska ("My father had a ranch; we used to have 50-60 ******** to pick tomatoes." )


When I read that quote I just knew that poor man wanted a "do over". I'm sure he did not mean it in a negative way - it just slipped out and he did apologize.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> How many of us remember talking recently about the good manners we were showing during Lent? Of course, not everyone here observes Lent or any Christian holidays for that matter. Why our manners were better than usual isn't the important thing, the fact that our manners were better is what counts.
> 
> On reading the last ten pages or so, it looks like we beat all land and air speed records to return to previous behavior like calling each other names ("nasty", "telling lies", and "stupid" all were used), accusing each other of lying, telling new participants to get lost, and whatever other bad manners we indulged in.
> 
> We had some great discussion of issues for a little while. Now it's back to the same old, same old. Is there a possibility that we could recapture that spirit of informed, cool-headed discussion? I, for one, will do my best and hope we all try to do the same. So many people here have so many interesting things to say.


They do, don't they? But while the tone of the thread still seems more positive than it was, I too see that some are gradually slipping back into their old ways. It's a shame.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> They do, don't they? But while the tone of the thread still seems more positive than it was, I too see that some are gradually slipping back into their old ways. It's a shame.


Well, then it's their choice. They may continue in that vein but I choose to be positive and uplifting. I shall contribute where I am able. :-D


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

spinninggoddess said:


> Reading over the past few pages myself, it appears to me that you and your fellow Democrats are the nastiest with all the name calling, snide remarks and broken promises of civility. If I were a regular poster here, I would never believe that you or your friends would honor your promises, because you have not honored them in the past. Therefore I would not trust you or your friends.


Not true. When off2knit made some unpleasant personal comments to me--something about having rocks in my head, I believe--I ignored them. In fact I've gone over my posts and occasionally reworded them when I felt they might be construed as unduly harsh and critical of other KP members. Frankly I feel the GOP Party and ex-Presidents are fair game, just as the GOPers are free to criticize the current Administration, but if anyone can point out a post in the last twenty-four hours in which I was personally critical of another thread member or called them names I'd appreciate it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Actually, the missiles are fine - not sure where that info came from. Mine comes from my family in the Army and Marines. Some who have been to and are in Afghanistan. One is an expert on North Korea and has been involved in intelligence for several years. The problem is that the leader is a total whack job and they don't really know which direction he will go.


believe it or not ABC news, reported half the missles in Alaska have to be repaired as they are not not and I mean not working. 
and your last sentence explian my concern, and the statments this man has put out. He has promised to bomb America. Some have reported that said bombs can not reach America, maybe not at this moment, but if they have the capability to reach Hawaii, that it will not be long before they can reach West coast. 
The same may be said of Iran, They have produce enough uranium now to make a bomb, and missles most countries have just a little fine tuning and then what will they do.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> When I read that quote I just knew that poor man wanted a "do over". I'm sure he did not mean it in a negative way - it just slipped out and he did apologize.


Actually I thought so too--apparently after dropping this little gem he kept right on going with his speech, completely oblivious to the twitching and sweaty GOP faces around him. But he did apologize, so really who wants to make a big issue out of it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Well, then it's their choice. They may continue in that vein but I choose to be positive and uplifting. I shall contribute where I am able. :-D


I say good for you. That is your chose and I do not fault you one bit for what you chose. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As someone mention a while back about Benghazi, and why the Republican did not jump on it as to I am using my own words here, to bring Obama down. 

The reason there was a committee investtigating what had happen there. It was the Republican that were the one's who put it out there. To find out what relly happen. 
As Obama did promise to bring the people who did this to justice. I do not see him making to much of an effort to keep that promise either.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> How many of us remember talking recently about the good manners we were showing during Lent? Of course, not everyone here observes Lent or any Christian holidays for that matter. Why our manners were better than usual isn't the important thing, the fact that our manners were better is what counts.
> 
> On reading the last ten pages or so, it looks like we beat all land and air speed records to return to previous behavior like calling each other names ("nasty", "telling lies", and "stupid" all were used), accusing each other of lying, telling new participants to get lost, and whatever other bad manners we indulged in.
> 
> We had some great discussion of issues for a little while. Now it's back to the same old, same old. Is there a possibility that we could recapture that spirit of informed, cool-headed discussion? I, for one, will do my best and hope we all try to do the same. So many people here have so many interesting things to say.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Actually, the missiles are fine - not sure where that info came from. Mine comes from my family in the Army and Marines. Some who have been to and are in Afghanistan. One is an expert on North Korea and has been involved in intelligence for several years. The problem is that the leader is a total whack job and they don't really know which direction he will go.


I am glad you do have family that keep you informed.

As for a member in intelligence I do hope he was not giving out classifide information to you or your family. Many on here have family in Afghanistan. I know one in my family that served in South Korea. There are men still serving there. I would not want my loved one to be there with missles with war heads on them pointed at south Korea, with the man that you call a wack job. He is out to prove himself as he took over when his father died.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm not sure I heard this correctly just now on my local CBS radio station, but it seems North Korea has declared war on the United States.


I've been following the developments with North Korea too--I'm sure "the US imperialists and their South Korean puppets" are dearly tempted to take this declaration of war at face value--cutting off all economic aid to the country would certainly help Kim Jong Un and other top military brass shed those unwanted pounds. Unfortunately there's no way to do it without hurting the population as a whole.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My last words for today. I have heard mention on here about how we as a nation always feel the need to step in where we don't belong. I agree we do seem to do it more than we should.

But I would also like you to remember we are also a country when there are troubles in other countries who are hit with health problems, earth quakes, famine ect. we are a nation that steps up to help them. We even offer aid to our enmey's in their time of need. We are a giving nation too.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Well said. The perception from outside the US often is that Americans have little knowledge of, or interest in, the rest of the world, and that the government intervenes only when it's in their own interest, but in my experience Americans are also a very generous people.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> That is the problem with low information voters, they do not know the truth. They believe that everything they see on facebook and Twitter is the absolute truth. Maybe their hatred of Fox is because they can't handle the truth.


Most low information voters don't have the intelligence to understand anything with much depth or controversy. They have not been educated in the art of critical thinking, critical analysis or reading deeply. They don't know that they have to consider the source of the info, the bias of the info and the need to investigate conflicting positions. Most believe sound bites- and only the sound bites that tell them what they want to believe...
There has been a lot of acknowledgement of the high degree of bias from MSNBC...and before anyone attacks me, yes I understand and believe that all news media today has unfortunately descended to largely opinionated reporting. some are just worse than others...and we can debate that til the cows come home and we'll still not agree.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But I would also like you to remember we are also a country when there are troubles in other countries who are hit with health problems, earth quakes, famine ect. we are a nation that steps up to help them. We even offer aid to our enmey's in their time of need. We are a giving nation too.


Very true. And I think it's great.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> If we only put that energy to work to change things!!


Depends on what 'change' you are looking for.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

spinninggoddess said:


> Reading over the past few pages myself, it appears to me that you and your fellow Democrats are the nastiest with all the name calling, snide remarks and broken promises of civility. If I were a regular poster here, I would never believe that you or your friends would honor your promises, because you have not honored them in the past. Therefore I would not trust you or your friends.


Then it's all the more important for me to point it out and hope we could all return to that brief civility.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've been following the developments with North Korea too--I'm sure "the US imperialists and their South Korean puppets" are dearly tempted to take this declaration of war at face value--cutting off all economic aid to the country would certainly help Kim Jong Un and other top military brass shed those unwanted pounds. Unfortunately there's no way to do it without hurting the population as a whole.


Yes, and the statement I posted on page 133 isn't very encouraging. It seems to me that the populace of North Korea is held hostage and will probably suffer more than any ot the perceived enemies of North Korea


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Well, then it's their choice. They may continue in that vein but I choose to be positive and uplifting. I shall contribute where I am able. :-D


Who are "they"?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Then it's all the more important for me to point it out and hope we could all return to that brief civility.


And it is important for you to remember your request. That may even mean not agreeing with some of the people that call people names, even if you agree with their thoughts. Or do not call people out when they use cruel names and adjectives to demean someone. If not, you are agreeing with their tactics and M.O.

Also are people saying that low information voters are mentally disabled? Are people saying people that get all their news information from Twitter are mentally disabled? If not mentally disabled then who is to blame for their lack of education and mental prowess?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

off2knit said:


> And it is important for you to remember your request. That may even mean not agreeing with some of the people that call people names, even if you agree with their thoughts. Or do not call people out when they use cruel names and adjectives to demean someone. If not, you are agreeing with their tactics and M.O.
> 
> Also are people saying that low information voters are mentally disabled? Are you saying people that get all their news information from Twitter are mentally disabled? If not mentally disabled then who is to blame for their lack of education and mental prowess?


Why ask me? I have no idea what people mean by low information voters other than that they are talking about people who don't bother to be well-informed before they vote. I am sure there are many reasons for that, and mentally disabled isn't on my list.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Discomfiture is probably one reason why so many self-education efforts fail. Hearing comments such as 

"And why any normal American would not know about Benghazi, what happened there, what was not done to save them, and some how think that asking the same brain numbing questions over and over again will enlighten her, either live in a rock cave or have rocks for brains."

is enough to dissuade anyone.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Discomfiture is probably one reason why so many self-education efforts fail. Hearing comments such as
> 
> "And why any normal American would not know about Benghazi, what happened there, what was not done to save them, and some how think that asking the same brain numbing questions over and over again will enlighten her, either live in a rock cave or have rocks for brains."
> 
> is enough to dissuade anyone.


Or enlighten and motivate some to finally see the light of truth by educating themselves by reading a variety of news sources and not become mind numb robots only following Tweets.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

So the above doesn't constitute name-calling, just a friendly encouragement to educate oneself? Now I get it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

you say it all, Yarn Lady. Thank you.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> So the above doesn't constitute name-calling, just a friendly encouragement to educate oneself? Now I get it.


Yep, I said not to become, not that they were


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Geroge Soro's is putting up 10 million to take Fox News off the air. Anyone hear this too?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Well said. The perception from outside the US often is that Americans have little knowledge of, or interest in, the rest of the world, and that the government intervenes only when it's in their own interest, but in my experience Americans are also a very generous people.


I find the British are just as generous as American's. Seem both of our countries help more countries than countries help us doesn't.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Geroge Soro's is putting up 10 million to take Fox News off the air. Anyone hear this too?


oh dear what will he do if he loses? Ten million is alot of money for someone who thinks he controls even the media.

Have not heard it, but why would he as a leftist worry about Fox News. Is he afraid of it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> And it is important for you to remember your request. That may even mean not agreeing with some of the people that call people names, even if you agree with their thoughts. Or do not call people out when they use cruel names and adjectives to demean someone. If not, you are agreeing with their tactics and M.O.
> 
> Also are people saying that low information voters are mentally disabled? Are people saying people that get all their news information from Twitter are mentally disabled? If not mentally disabled then who is to blame for their lack of education and mental prowess?


 :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I find the British are just as generous as American's. Seem both of our countries help more countries than countries help us doesn't.


should of said helping us.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Discomfiture is probably one reason why so many self-education efforts fail. Hearing comments such as
> 
> "And why any normal American would not know about Benghazi, what happened there, what was not done to save them, and some how think that asking the same brain numbing questions over and over again will enlighten her, either live in a rock cave or have rocks for brains."
> 
> is enough to dissuade anyone.


Given the amount of time some Americans spend watching American Idol and its many relatives, going to McDonald's, and generally staying as far away from news reporting of any kind as they possibly can, I think the statement you quote is untrue. Many Americans live in "rock caves", their own little self-created worlds that they really don't know much about current affairs.

I will admit that I watch reruns of "The Big Bang Theory", Dr. Phil and even Judge Judy (sometimes).

The big question is how to entice the many who aren't paying attention that it might be a good idea if they did so IMHO.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> An incredibly dumb and tactless comment from a Vice President who no doubt was flustered and at a loss for words. Mistakes happen--just ask Rep. Don Young of Alaska ("My father had a ranch; we used to have 50-60 ******** to pick tomatoes." )


Biden likes to hear himself talk. All he had to do was say I'm sorry for your loss. They had plenty of time to go over what they were going to say, so flustered doesn't describe his response.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've been following the developments with North Korea too--I'm sure "the US imperialists and their South Korean puppets" are dearly tempted to take this declaration of war at face value--cutting off all economic aid to the country would certainly help Kim Jong Un and other top military brass shed those unwanted pounds. Unfortunately there's no way to do it without hurting the population as a whole.


It would be this population that would be doing the actual killing, taking their orders from Kim Jong Un. He certainly does not care about them. He will also make certain that he and his top aides would have enough supplies to "weather" the storm at the expense of his countrymen/women/children.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just heard on Foxs News, and have not found proof yet if true.
Gas will go up $1.40 a gallon. It was reported that this is because o carbon foot prints, gas emmissions.

If proven to be true, just think of what it will cost just going to and from work if you do not live within 5 miles or so of your job. Or want to travel wow that should really help economy improve wouldn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

the hat I am knitting is driving me crazy,did not want to do a stockinette stitch for brim ,rolls to much. Found this pattern I like. first row easy K slip as to P yarn in back knit. Second row is throwing me. K slip as to p , yarn in front knit. I can tell I am tired, but for the life of me I can't seem to get it into my brain.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Since when do flustered people talk to grieving parents about their son's testicles? 

Rep Young's comment was totally inappropriate. He is the same age as my dad. And knowing the era that my dad grew up in, he has said things that are not proper in 2013, but were considered non offensive as a child. And unfortunately he slips up with his old verbiage, we all look at him, he gets a "huh" face, then realizes what he said and apologizes. The GOP denounced his slur and he apologized several times for his comment. What else do you want from him?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just heard on Foxs News, and have not found proof yet if true.
> Gas will go up $1.40 a gallon. It was reported that this is because o carbon foot prints, gas emmissions.
> 
> If proven to be true, just think of what it will cost just going to and from work if you do not live within 5 miles or so of your job. Or want to travel wow that should really help economy improve wouldn't it.


This was about the IMF wanting the US to increase the gas prices $1.40/gal for global warming, etc. I don't think they have any influence over our pricing structure. If so, this would be another plus for oil independence. Sounds like something from the UN agenda.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just heard on Foxs News, and have not found proof yet if true.
> Gas will go up $1.40 a gallon. It was reported that this is because o carbon foot prints, gas emmissions.
> 
> If proven to be true, just think of what it will cost just going to and from work if you do not live within 5 miles or so of your job. Or want to travel wow that should really help economy improve wouldn't it.


Over here Our petrol is now 1.37GBP-and that is it gone DOWN recently.

And worse.Here in Scotland we have Donald Trump telling us what is and what should be.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This was about the IMF wanting the US to increase the gas prices $1.40/gal for global warming, etc. I don't think they have any influence over our pricing structure. If so, this would be another plus for oil independence. Sounds like something from the UN agenda.


Yes that is where I heard this from the UN .


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> So the above doesn't constitute name-calling, just a friendly encouragement to educate oneself? Now I get it.


What you're reading is one of the lesser forms of name calling. It almost doesn't seem to be name calling, and you have to ask yourself if you've read what's written correctly. The dance we do here is designed to help you lose your footing. Be sure to wear your comfy shoes...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This was about the IMF wanting the US to increase the gas prices $1.40/gal for global warming, etc. I don't think they have any influence over our pricing structure. If so, this would be another plus for oil independence. Sounds like something from the UN agenda.


thanks lady for the news. Having a hissy fit here as state is talking about add more tax on to gas.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Who are "they"?


who are they yes I was wondering that to.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Why do some feel the need to add fuel to the fire.

If you read correctly it does not mean any thing than what has been stated.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

momeee said:


> Most low information voters don't have the intelligence to understand anything with much depth or controversy. They have not been educated in the art of critical thinking, critical analysis or reading deeply. They don't know that they have to consider the source of the info, the bias of the info and the need to investigate conflicting positions. Most believe sound bites- and only the sound bites that tell them what they want to believe...
> There has been a lot of acknowledgement of the high degree of bias from MSNBC...and before anyone attacks me, yes I understand and believe that all news media today has unfortunately descended to largely opinionated reporting. some are just worse than others...and we can debate that til the cows come home and we'll still not agree.


Isn't that the truth then they get mad at you when you try to explain it to them.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Geroge Soro's is putting up 10 million to take Fox News off the air. Anyone hear this too?


No but sounds like something fox news would put out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Mybe you should look at snopes to check it out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> No but sounds like something fox news would put out.


It sounds like something he would do if you ask me.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mybe you should look at snopes to check it out.


Nothing on snopes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

country Bumpkins what will you be doing tomorrow having the family together?

We will be quite here this Easter, boys busy with other side of family. Hubby bought duck to make he is the chief cook tomorrow I am the dish washer.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Nothing on snopes.


Nothing on that leftist site....factcheck.org either. Did it come from fox news?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> country Bumpkins what will you be doing tomorrow having the family together?
> 
> We will be quite here this Easter, boys busy with other side of family. Hubby bought duck to make he is the chief cook tomorrow I am the dish washer.


Yarnie we are having 2 of the grands over tonight and the taking them to church. There will be an Easter egg hunt afterwards for my youngest. The send them home to be with there parents. Enjoy the duck . I am going to be lazy after we get back home.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie we are having 2 of the grands over tonight and the taking them to church. There will be an Easter egg hunt afterwards for my youngest. The send them home to be with there parents. Enjoy the duck . I am going to be lazy after we get back home.


Ah i miss the tykes when we use to do easter egg hunts. 
I am going to try to be lazy too.
When hubby cooks seem to be alot more dishes .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My son cooks for us sometimes . You are right so many dishes!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie we are having 2 of the grands over tonight and the taking them to church. There will be an Easter egg hunt afterwards for my youngest. The send them home to be with there parents. Enjoy the duck . I am going to be lazy after we get back home.


Found out tonight that DH and I are going to be grandparents for the first time!! We are over the moon!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Found out tonight that DH and I are going to be grandparents for the first time!! We are over the moon!!


Wonderful news! It is the greatest to be a gramma! Congrats to you and your family! XXX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Thumper just check in and saw your message i am so happy for you. You must get your knitting out buy some wool and starting knitting like mad.

When is baby due??


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Be sure to wear your comfy shoes...


I was thinking more in the line of hip waders.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Why do some feel the need to add fuel to the fire.
> 
> If you read correctly it does not mean any thing than what has been stated.


If by "reading correctly" you mean understanding all the emotions and beliefs behind the written words you see, then that isn't always easy to do. Ask enough people what a certain statement means and you'll get a bunch of different interpretations. We're out here on a limb. We only have the written word, and if we're not very careful we don't get our message across to as many other people as we would like to. The more we misunderstand each other the more we argue.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Thumper just check in and saw your message i am so happy for you. You must get your knitting out buy some wool and starting knitting like mad.
> 
> When is baby due??


No frantic knitting going on here. I have several baby quilts (one of them a blue ribbon winner at the state fair), many knit sweaters, bonnets, and assorted items, smocked items, embroidered items, and other sewn, knit, crocheted, blah, blah....

Can you tell I've been waiting for this for awhile?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks lady for the news. Having a hissy fit here as state is talking about add more tax on to gas.


Move to Minnesota. There's nothing they don't want to tax.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> No frantic knitting going on here. I have several baby quilts (one of them a blue ribbon winner at the state fair), many knit sweaters, bonnets, and assorted items, smocked items, embroidered items, and other sewn, knit, crocheted, blah, blah....
> 
> Can you tell I've been waiting for this for awhile?


Oh that is so wonderful and you are prepared too. 
You sure found a nice treat in your easter basket this year didn't you. Bless your heart you have waited long enough.Very happy for you and your family.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mybe you should look at snopes to check it out.


Snopes?? You might as well point them out to another liberal news source.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Move to Minnesota. There's nothing they don't want to tax.


can't afford it with the taxes enough going on here. Probably would not even make it to state line. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

When is grand baby due???


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is so wonderful and you are prepared too.
> You sure found a nice treat in your easter basket this year didn't you. Bless your heart you have waited long enough.Very happy for you and your family.


Funny you would say that as that is the literal truth. My oldest said that they had Easter items leftover from his MIL that he wanted us to pick up. They live 12 blocks from us (the house I grew up in; DH and I live in the house he grew up in) so we stopped by. Got an Easter basket and my son suggested that I look through the basket to make sure that we wanted everything in the basket. The positive PG test was in the basket. I am just overjoyed!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Biden likes to hear himself talk. All he had to do was say I'm sorry for your loss. They had plenty of time to go over what they were going to say, so flustered doesn't describe his response.


"Trees cause more pollution than automobiles do." Ronald Reagan, 1981

"I want to be Robin to Bush's Batman." Quayle

"Boy, they were big on crematoriums, weren't they?"--George W. Bush in Auschwitz

I think lack of preparation has little to do with the foot-in-mouth syndrome. Reagan was a former and reasonably competent actor, the Boy Wonder had any number of handlers, and George W. Bush was one of the sharpest men in Washington. It's just a given that all of us--politicians included--make thoughtless comments from time to time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Funny you would say that as that is the literal truth. My oldest said that they had Easter items leftover from his MIL that he wanted us to pick up. They live 12 blocks from us (the house I grew up in; DH and I live in the house he grew up in) so we stopped by. Got an Easter basket and my son suggested that I look through the basket to make sure that we wanted everything in the basket. The positive PG test was in the basket. I am just overjoyed!


Oh I love it, what a nice thing for them to do. Glad you live close by, you will have much more time to spoil your new little one.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> When is grand baby due???


If all goes well, first part of December.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Funny you would say that as that is the literal truth. My oldest said that they had Easter items leftover from his MIL that he wanted us to pick up. They live 12 blocks from us (the house I grew up in; DH and I live in the house he grew up in) so we stopped by. Got an Easter basket and my son suggested that I look through the basket to make sure that we wanted everything in the basket. The positive PG test was in the basket. I am just overjoyed!


My brother only had one son. When my neice got the news they drove 5 hours and left the ultrasound on the front steps and they were hiding and heard them cheering. Your son had a cute idea. Get to looking for the patterns now! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper have to leave for a bit but if don't get back on have a blessed Easter, but it looks like you already have.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Snopes?? You might as well point them out to another liberal news source.


Calm down Thumper. It was sarcasim. I have told Rocky before that Soro was the owner of snopes. Stay joyful. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Just read that o was in DC at Saturday's Elite 8 game at Verizon Center. When he appeared on the screen with his Secret service he was booed. oh no others are mad a him too not just us!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just read that o was in DC at Saturday's Elite 8 game at Verizon Center. When he appeared on the screen with his Secret service he was booed. oh no others are mad a him too not just us!


I guess we finally know who "they" are. People that boo at the Secret Service right? Oooppppsss sorry, I guess "they" were booing Obama. Now that makes more sense.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I guess we finally know who "they" are. People that boo at the Secret Service right? Oooppppsss sorry, I guess "they" were booing Obama. Now that makes more sense.


oh no booooo whooooo whoooo would booooo ooooooooooooo


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Found out tonight that DH and I are going to be grandparents for the first time!! We are over the moon!!


Congratulations a hundred times over. Having a grandchild is one of life's greatest gifts!!!!!!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thumper, Congratulations on your pending grandparenthood! Think of all the wonderful things you'll get to knit and how wonderful it will be to hold your grandchild all snuggled up in grannie's knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I, personally, don't believe that obama is eligible to hold the office in which he pretends to lead. As an IT professional I can tell you that his so-called birth certificate has more edits than a movie screen script.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Easter, and Passover to those who celebrate.
I came across this short article, and thought you'd all get a kick out of it!

FBI to Monitor Online Chats by 2014
03/29/13 From RT:
The Federal Bureau of Investigation doesnt have the ability to monitor everyones one-on-one Internet chats in real-time just yet, but the agencys chief lawyer says all that should soon change.
FBI general counsel Andrew Weissman discussed the Justice Departments power to put pressure on cyber-criminals during an address last week at the National Press Club in Washington, and during the engagement he opened up about what exactly the countrys top domestic police patrol wants in their bag of tricks: By the years end, the attorney says the FBI hopes to be able to snoop on conversations that occur over the Web by gaining access to up-to-the-second feeds of seemingly secretive chats.
The ability to actually intercepting online chats is something the FBI wants to have, and Weissman said they are working on having it ready by the end of the year. 
Read more at http://www.reagancoalition.com/articles/2013/20130329010-fbi-monitor.html#saKLF5Zm2swsO5gj.99


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


There are soooo many unanswered questions. Obama, himself said The only people who dont want to disclose the truth are people who have something to hide.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Thought this was cute...

All I need to know 
I learned from the Easter Bunny!

Don't put all your eggs in one basket.
Everyone needs a friend who is all ears.
There's no such thing as too much candy. 
All work and no play can make you a basket case. 
A cute tail attracts a lot of attention. 
Everyone is entitled to a bad hare day. 
Let happy thoughts multiply like rabbits. 
Some body parts should be floppy. 
Keep your paws off of other people's jelly beans. 
Good things come in small, sugar coated packages. 
The grass is always greener in someone else's basket. 
To show your true colors, you have to come out of the shell. 
The best things in life are still sweet and gooey. 
May the joy of the season fill your heart. 
Happy Easter!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

So well said. And don't the loved ones deserve to know? And why are the people who were present not permitted to talk?

What kind of a CIC do we have? He doesn't give a d____ for those American lives lost. We are in dire need of a competent, industrious leader in the WH.



off2knit said:


> Why do you assume that only GOPer's want the truth? Sounds like you are saying that Dems only want to cover up the truth.
> 
> God forbid if it were found out that men were told to 'stand down' and not save those men? What if we found out that Hillary knew that there was not enough security for the embassy and ignored it and those men died because of it? What if the truth came out that the video had nothing to do with the rape and murder of the ambassador? What if we found out why it took days for the FBI to secure the site of the murders? What if we found out how long Obama's nap was for, getting ready for a fund raiser? What if, what it, what if...
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

lukka said:


> Where are the Benghazi survivors????? Let the living witnesses answer Congressional questions... Bring them forward.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes it is amazing that some people do not have a clue about Benghazi and do not question o's activities at that time. As CIC what was he doing? Maybe he should attend some of the security briefings instead of his continual out of town smoozing. Why wasn't he doing his job? And how they thought that they would get away with the video excuse-scheme. And Hiliary's wonderful comment during her Congressional questioning. Didn't that raise concerns in peoples minds? The American public is stupid. And those that are not are too busy trying to make a living.



off2knit said:


> All I know is that I agree with you. And why any normal American would not know about Benghazi, what happened there, what was not done to save them, and some how think that asking the same brain numbing questions over and over again will enlighten her, either live in a rock cave or have rocks for brains. Maybe if some of these mind numb robots would watch more than MSNBC and watch Fox one in awhile they would know the facts. All I know is that Fox covered that story every day for months, until Hillary spoke. They refused to forget those brave men, not like the other mainstream "news" sources who wanted it swept under the carpet.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes it is amazing that some people do not have a clue about Benghazi and do not question o's activities at that time. As CIC what was he doing? Maybe he should attend some of the security briefings instead of his continual out of town smoozing. Why wasn't he doing his job? And how they thought that they would get away with the video excuse-scheme. And Hiliary's wonderful comment during her Congressional questioning. Didn't that raise concerns in peoples minds? The American public is stupid. And those that are not are too busy trying to make a living.



off2knit said:


> All I know is that I agree with you. And why any normal American would not know about Benghazi, what happened there, what was not done to save them, and some how think that asking the same brain numbing questions over and over again will enlighten her, either live in a rock cave or have rocks for brains. Maybe if some of these mind numb robots would watch more than MSNBC and watch Fox one in awhile they would know the facts. All I know is that Fox covered that story every day for months, until Hillary spoke. They refused to forget those brave men, not like the other mainstream "news" sources who wanted it swept under the carpet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

RE: Benghazi.

It seems some people assume the worst. You can start with an open mind.....or not. Depends whether you wish to understand or if you just want to hear yourself talk.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A PM is not the place for a public apologize.



off2knit said:


> I too want to thank you for letting everyone that I had not hurt your feelings, which I stated was never my intent and reread my posts to double check. If I do, send me a PM and I will publicly apologize.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Deluded.



theyarnlady said:


> we do talk a little about that too. Join in if you would like. We are such a jolly group on here. I am almost the normal one here, but it is just because of my political calling, I am running for President in 2016 and I would appreicate your vote. :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Our stated policy is that we will not make the first attack on N Korea. What some are fearing is that Kim, the adolescent will attack first because he has made so many proclamations against the USA and will be pushed into a corner where he feels he is loosing face. This we need to fear. He knows China will support him and probably Russia. He doesn't have the ability to hit the USA mainland but his provocations could incite war.

And Susan don't think for a moment that the N Korean military are starving skeletons. Chinese TV shows pictures every day of a very passionate and strong N Korean military. We all need to read Sun Tzu.



susanmos2000 said:


> No, I think it's called compassion. If we attack the North Korean elite will skip the country and we'll end up waging war against some 24 million starving skeletons.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, I do "havae a chose what food to put in your body," but when food is not inspected, and information is difficult to get, it's not as simple as you portray it.



theyarnlady said:


> A someone who really bellieves this man's words. Gee why does that not shock me. Not to worry about the health care any more remember Obama made sure of that. All will be taken care of and it will not cost you anything, so what's the problem hey.
> Funny how you bash the same people you are buying food from. Do not know of any company that stays in business with out making a profit. You havae a chose what foods to put in your body the food companies make what the consumer wants not the other way around. It does take much to figure that out.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Our stated policy is that we will not make the first attack on N Korea.


That's no doubt true, and to me it seems almost incomprehensible. There has got to be some way to take the North Korean leadership down without risking nuclear war. North Korea is miniaturized 1940s Europe under Hitler--concentration camps, famine, entire families--entire villages!--being wiped out by malnutrition and starvation. How can the world turn its back on all this?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, I've noticed that you are ignorant and proud of it. Sad.



theyarnlady said:


> Oh thank you so much I do enjoy chatting with you too. You must have been such fun in New York although I doubt that you lived there maybe visited.
> You do know I am a bigot, and am always right, and yes I am superior. Oh I enjoy myself so and ignorance is bliss don't you know. :twisted:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is based on a cliché. Not all New Yorkers are surly. Not all who profess to Christianity are Christian to others.



thumper5316 said:


> Your coming from New York it's no wonder you're as surly as you are.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> And Susan don't think for a moment that the N Korean military are starving skeletons. Chinese TV shows pictures every day of a very passionate and strong N Korean military. We all need to read Sun Tzu.


Well, of course not the Big Brass--those plump rosy cheeks show that they're doing just fine as far as rations go. The question is how the common soldier is faring. Saw a bit today on Yahoo News, apparently that humanitarian aid is actually getting to the folks it was intended for NOT the N. Korean cannon fodder AKA military rank and file. If you can believe the report it's estimated that the Korean soldiers could fight for no more than a week before their strength gave out. Hmmm.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's like watching a bloody accident.



theyarnlady said:


> I hope you will not get upset with me. But if you find it so offensive why would you read it?
> There are sites I don't like and find it best not to go there.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Quite honestly I hope that North Korea's saber-rattling goes too far, forcing the US and/or NATO to go in there and take over. If the Chinese don't like it, fine--let them annex North Korea and start feeding all those starving people. I have no problem with that if it would save those children's lives.The cost of all of dear Kim Jong-un's military exercises and rockets and propaganda photos and the tightening sanctions are going to push the country into famine once more--how high is the death toll going to be this time?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Seattle S Did you mean the USA Mainland? Hawaii is still a state!

Susan I don't think anyone wishes harm to o. If that were to occur The Village Idiot would be President and I doubt anyone would wish for that.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you sjr Very interesting. Except they failed to mention that we no longer have journalists. And the schools of journalism no longer teach unadulterated journalism but rather the promotion of their disingenuous prejudices .

The articles did confirm some of the problems in news reporting.



sjrNC said:


> http://news.slashdot.org/story/13/03/23/067246/pew-research-finds-opinion-dominates-msnbc-more-than-foxnews
> 
> http://stateofthemedia.org/2013/overview-5/
> 
> Interesting articles one from Pew reaseach and the first one a short summary of the second article.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

momeee said:


> Most low information voters don't have the intelligence to understand anything with much depth or controversy. They have not been educated in the art of critical thinking, critical analysis or reading deeply. They don't know that they have to consider the source of the info, the bias of the info and the need to investigate conflicting positions. Most believe sound bites- and only the sound bites that tell them what they want to believe...
> There has been a lot of acknowledgement of the high degree of bias from MSNBC...and before anyone attacks me, yes I understand and believe that all news media today has unfortunately descended to largely opinionated reporting. some are just worse than others...and we can debate that til the cows come home and we'll still not agree.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

What IS on your LIST???



SeattleSoul said:


> Why ask me? I have no idea what people mean by low information voters other than that they are talking about people who don't bother to be well-informed before they vote. I am sure there are many reasons for that, and mentally disabled isn't on my list.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Or persuade someone to become informed.



susanmos2000 said:


> Discomfiture is probably one reason why so many self-education efforts fail. Hearing comments such as
> 
> "And why any normal American would not know about Benghazi, what happened there, what was not done to save them, and some how think that asking the same brain numbing questions over and over again will enlighten her, either live in a rock cave or have rocks for brains."
> 
> is enough to dissuade anyone.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Congratulations! Enjoy.



thumper5316 said:


> Found out tonight that DH and I are going to be grandparents for the first time!! We are over the moon!!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Susan I don't know the source of your Korean info. What we are seeing every day shows large number of Korean troops going through their training and appear to be very fit. They have what they call missile troops which are very scary and intimidating. It seems they have the ability to hit Japan, Hawaii and Alaska. They are saying they are able to hit the west coast of the USA but the Chinese have not acknowledged this. My info is from CCTV.



susanmos2000 said:


> Well, of course not the Big Brass--those plump rosy cheeks show that they're doing just fine as far as rations go. The question is how the common soldier is faring. Saw a bit today on Yahoo News, apparently that humanitarian aid is actually getting to the folks it was intended for NOT the N. Korean cannon fodder AKA military rank and file. If you can believe the report it's estimated that the Korean soldiers could fight for no more than a week before their strength gave out. Hmmm.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

damemary said:


> RE: Benghazi.
> 
> It seems some people assume the worst. You can start with an open mind.....or not. Depends whether you wish to understand or if you just want to hear yourself talk.


It was the worst. I saw a picture of Ambassador Stephens and he was bloody, bruised, swollen face and being dragged to who knows where. If our transparent President would release the autopsy report(s) all of this would be settled. But he won't, not because of National Security, but because he was responsible for his beatings, rape and murder.

"A PM is not the place for a public apologize." Was not talking to you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> That's no doubt true, and to me it seems almost incomprehensible. There has got to be some way to take thee North Korean leadership down without risking nuclear war. North Korea is miniaturized 1940s Europe under Hitler--concentration camps, famine, entire families--entire villages!--being wiped out by malnutrition and starvation. How can the world turn its back on all this?


I don't think world is turning its back on the North Korean people. I think aid isn't getting throgh the Korean borders, and that's the policy of Kim Jong Un and his father before him, and carried out by military forces to make sure some starving child doesn't get the cup of rice that would save his life.

I don't think we can make any kind of preemptive strike on North Korea, whether it would end ourproblems with them or not. I think we'd end up triggering the release of all of North Korea's nuclear weapons. I hate thinking that we have to let them act first, but if we do, we may well become the bad guys and that judgement would march on into the future. Hirosima and Nagasaki were bad enough, but our citizenry and that of out Allies accepted those attacks.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Seattle S Did you mean the USA Mainland? Hawaii is still a state!
> 
> Susan I don't think anyone wishes harm to o. If that were to occur The Village Idiot would be President and I doubt anyone would wish for that.


Yes, I mean the US Mainland as well as the state of Hawaii. North Korea will attempt to move westward, setting up bases from which to attack the West Coast for starters, and if they survive that attempt will continue to move eastward through the US. I am totally, deeply pessimistic about what the DPRK will do. I am going with the assumption that since I live in their potential strike zone, and if they get as far as the West Coast it won't make any difference if I have survival equipment, food and water stockpiled. I'll be dead and so I won't need it. I live way too close to San Francisco to believe I might be safe from DPRK nuclear attacks. Also, if the DPRK fires even one nuclear missile, all nearby countries who have nuclear weapons will fire them off, too. I believe the DPRK may well trigger events that will wipe out the entire world.

I'm sorry to say this, but it offends me that you, RUKnitting, have called the President of the United States The Village Idiot. I feel the same way about the various negative names others here use for the President. None of us has to like Presidient Obama, but we do need to repect the office he occupies. The man in the Oval Office is called President Obama. Other names for him are disrespectful of the office he holds. I wish and hope and pray that those of you who participate in this topic and have various "nicknames" for the President would refer to him properly and then go ahead and critisize him all you want. I would certainly take your condemnation of the President more seriously if you all would refer to the Predident properly. That's just my simple wish, but I don't think it will be granted.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> It was the worst. I saw a picture of Ambassador Stephens and he was bloody, bruised, swollen face


Does it really surprise you that someone in a building that was being attacked by rocket-propelled grenade, hand grenades, assault rifles, diesel canisters, mortars, and heavy machine guns and artillery mounted on gun trucks might have some visible injuries?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm sorry to say this, but it offends me that you, RUKnitting, have called the President of the United States The Village Idiot. I feel the same way about the various negative names others here use for the President. None of us has to like Presidient Obama, but we do need to repect the office he occupies. The man in the Oval Office is called President Obama. Other names for him are disrespectful of the office he holds.


Well, I'll give you another target then. He is the Village Idiot. I respect the office of President and I am deeply offended that our citizens disrespected it to the degree they do to have voted for this person. He doesn't deserve the office, he isn't qualified for the office even now after one term, and I believe he isn't a naturalized citizen which one needs to be in order to hold the office. He should be tarred, feathered, hog tied and run out of DC on a rail. _HE_ is the one that is disrespectful of all of us to pretend that he should be there. He should resign and quietly go away and never show his face again. But he won't because the man has no shame.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Wonderful! That is the best part of getting old. I have 7.
> 
> I work about 4 months and have the rest of the year to spend with the grands.


Lucky you my three are grown two in college one in hig school. Miss the time when they were littlle.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Wonderful! That is the best part of getting old. I have 7.
> 
> I work about 4 months and have the rest of the year to spend with the grands.


almost the end coming up then fun with the grands, you lucky lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

momeee said:


> Happy Easter, and Passover to those who celebrate.
> I came across this short article, and thought you'd all get a kick out of it!
> 
> FBI to Monitor Online Chats by 2014
> ...


that is scary. Seem big brother will be watching ever move and what is out there.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I don't think world is turning its back on the North Korean people.


Unhappily I disagree--the world is doing just that it, and there are 2.4 million bodies--famine dead--to prove it. That's 10% of the population--how many more have to die before someone steps in and does something?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Momeee it was cute.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Well, I'll give you another target then. He is the Village Idiot. I respect the office of President and I am deeply offended that our citizens disrespected it to the degree they do to have voted for this person. He doesn't deserve the office, he isn't qualified for the office even now after one term, and I believe he isn't a naturalized citizen which one needs to be in order to hold the office. He should be tarred, feathered, hog tied and run out of DC on a rail. _HE_ is the one that is disrespectful of all of us to pretend that he should be there. He should resign and quietly go away and never show his face again. But he won't because the man has no shame.


Actually this kind of name-calling doesn't bother me. The only insults I object to are those with racial connotations ("lazy", "BO" ) as they are insulting to African-Americans in general.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

That is the quality that our public education has come to and I believe it is by the design of our govenment. An undereducated populace is an easily controlled populace. Why any parent would send their children to public schools today is beyond me. They are nothing more than indoctrination centers. 


momee said:


> Most low information voters don't have the intelligence to understand anything with much depth or controversy. They have not been educated in the art of critical thinking, critical analysis or reading deeply. They don't know that they have to consider the source of the info, the bias of the info and the need to investigate conflicting positions. Most believe sound bites- and only the sound bites that tell them what they want to believe...
> There has been a lot of acknowledgement of the high degree of bias from MSNBC...and before anyone attacks me, yes I understand and believe that all news media today has unfortunately descended to largely opinionated reporting. some are just worse than others...and we can debate that til the cows come home and we'll still not agree.





RUKnitting said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lucky you my three are grown two in college one in hig school. Miss the time when they were littlle.


You must have had your children at the age of 7 to have grandchildren of college age!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Or persuade someone to become informed.


Part of educating oneself is running the facts by folks who claim to be well-informed themselves. The GOPers in the thread are certainly not unbiased in regards to politics, but an issue's spin, whether to the left or right, is important too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I don't think world is turning its back on the North Korean people. I think aid isn't getting throgh the Korean borders, and that's the policy of Kim Jong Un and his father before him, and carried out by military forces to make sure some starving child doesn't get the cup of rice that would save his life.
> 
> I don't think we can make any kind of preemptive strike on North Korea, whether it would end ourproblems with them or not. I think we'd end up triggering the release of all of North Korea's nuclear weapons. I hate thinking that we have to let them act first, but if we do, we may well become the bad guys and that judgement would march on into the future. Hirosima and Nagasaki were bad enough, but our citizenry and that of out Allies accepted those attacks.


 :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually this kind of name-calling doesn't bother me. The only insults I object to are those with racial connotations ("lazy", "BO") as they are insulting to African-Americans in general.


I don't view 'lazy' as being racial. BO doesn't bother me either. When having to name him (which I avoid as much as I can) I call him obama. Little 'o' for a little man.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Yes, I mean the US Mainland as well as the state of Hawaii. North Korea will attempt to move westward, setting up bases from which to attack the West Coast for starters, and if they survive that attempt will continue to move eastward through the US. I am totally, deeply pessimistic about what the DPRK will do. I am going with the assumption that since I live in their potential strike zone, and if they get as far as the West Coast it won't make any difference if I have survival equipment, food and water stockpiled. I'll be dead and so I won't need it. I live way too close to San Francisco to believe I might be safe from DPRK nuclear attacks. Also, if the DPRK fires even one nuclear missile, all nearby countries who have nuclear weapons will fire them off, too. I believe the DPRK may well trigger events that will wipe out the entire world.
> 
> I'm sorry to say this, but it offends me that you, RUKnitting, have called the President of the United States The Village Idiot. I feel the same way about the various negative names others here use for the President. None of us has to like Presidient Obama, but we do need to repect the office he occupies. The man in the Oval Office is called President Obama. Other names for him are disrespectful of the office he holds. I wish and hope and pray that those of you who participate in this topic and have various "nicknames" for the President would refer to him properly and then go ahead and critisize him all you want. I would certainly take your condemnation of the President more seriously if you all would refer to the Predident properly. That's just my simple wish, but I don't think it will be granted.


I am sure she was talking about our Vice President.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> It was the worst. I saw a picture of Ambassador Stephens and he was bloody, bruised, swollen face and being dragged to who knows where. If our transparent President would release the autopsy report(s) all of this would be settled. But he won't, not because of National Security, but because he was responsible for his beatings, rape and murder.
> 
> "A PM is not the place for a public apologize." Was not talking to you.


She seems to think we care about what she has to say, no imformation just dumb remarks. Show 's how intelligent she really is.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Susan I don't know the source of your Korean info. What we are seeing every day shows large number of Korean troops going through their training and appear to be very fit.


Yahoo News--hardly an impeccable source, but probably more reliable that Kim Jung-un's propaganda machine.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am sure she was talking about our Vice President.


Both were cast from the same mold.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> You must have had your children at the age of 7 to have grandchildren of college age!


Oh i wish nope in my 20's told husband want them young so I would still remember what it was like growing up and could understand what they were going through. Spent many happy days with the boy's and they grew up to be as the word is meant to be gentle men. :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> Thought this was cute...
> 
> All I need to know
> I learned from the Easter Bunny!
> ...


These were cute, Momeee!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Something to think on about Benghazi too. We were told that the compound after all that happen was securited by FBI, a reporter went in and found Stevens personal diary. Which he had written he was afraid that the compound was not safe, and needed more protection. That securtiy had been removed by state department. It seems to me that there were a lot of mistakes made.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> That is the quality that our public education has come to and I believe it is by the design of our govenment. An undereducated populace is an easily controlled populace. Why any parent would send their children to public schools today is beyond me. They are nothing more than indoctrination centers.


I have been in many, many schools in more than one state, and your statement about schools is ridiculous and shows a lack of knowledge. Why would any parent send their kids to public schools?? Guess what? It's free, and most people can't afford private education. Because a school charges tuition does not make it a good school. I've been in some of those, too.
I'd also like to know what subject the children are being indoctrinated in. Ridiculous!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

A DameMary I just love your post, you again prove what a thoughtful person you really are. Love it love it love it.

I really hope you have a blessed resurrection day.

I also wish that for everone of you even if you believe or not. May you have a blessed day on this Easter.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I don't view 'lazy' as being racial. BO doesn't bother me either. When having to name him (which I avoid as much as I can) I call him obama. Little 'o' for a little man.


The point is not what YOU regard as being "racial," it's what the group in question regards as being racially offensive.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

It's so nice to see that one of the holiest days of the year brings out such vile stuff, especially in the ones that make a display about being Christian. He hasn't had much of a chance to rise yet and the adders are at it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Usually when the repubs dwell on something that has already happened it's because they want to avert attention from other things going on In the present. What DON'T they want to talk about? Immigration? Gun control? Obstructionism? The mess the repub party is in? What could it be?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> What IS on your LIST???


My personal and private beliefs are on my list.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Well, I'll give you another target then. He is the Village Idiot. I respect the office of President and I am deeply offended that our citizens disrespected it to the degree they do to have voted for this person. He doesn't deserve the office, he isn't qualified for the office even now after one term, and I believe he isn't a naturalized citizen which one needs to be in order to hold the office. He should be tarred, feathered, hog tied and run out of DC on a rail. _HE_ is the one that is disrespectful of all of us to pretend that he should be there. He should resign and quietly go away and never show his face again. But he won't because the man has no shame.


Thumper, it sounds like you actually want to see the President lynched. That was once very popular, especially with the KKK.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I have been in many, many schools in more than one state, and your statement about schools is ridiculous and shows a lack of knowledge. Why would any parent send their kids to public schools?? Guess what? It's free, and most people can't afford private education. Because a school charges tuition does not make it a good school. I've been in some of those, too.
> I'd also like to know what subject the children are being indoctrinated in. Ridiculous!


History, not being taught the fundamentals of grammar and spelling, writing skills...I think you get my drift. Indoctrination regarding global warming, evolution and socially acceptable behavior. One of my oldest's teachers told the class that they had rights. At his age he had none that were not granted by us, his parents. We quickly disabused him of that incorrect notion.

It boggles me that they spend so much time and money educating them about the dangers of smoking and alcohol but give them condoms. A student cannot take an aspirin at school without a note from a parent but they can send your child to Planned Parenthood for BC pills *without your knowledge or permission*!!

Shall I go on? Just because something is 'free' doesn't make it a good deal. If someone can't afford private school (and most will make it affordable for you) doesn't mean they can't home school them. Public schools should be avoided as the plagues on society they have become.

I find that your thinking they are still valid institutions as ridiculous. Downright scary as well.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Unhappily I disagree--the world is doing just that it, and there are 2.4 million bodies--famine dead--to prove it. That's 10% of the population--how many more have to die before someone steps in and does something?


I don't believe the world is turning its back on North Korea. I do believe North Korea is turning its back on the world, at the cost of many, many lives of its own people.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Thumper, it sounds like you actually want to see the President lynched. That was once very popular, especially with the KKK. Are you a member of that organization?


No lynching and I'm not any member of the KKK either. I don't know where you get all that out of tar and feathering. Are you always prone to jumping to extreme assumptions?

Ever seen prints of what they used to do to unpopular politicians in the 1700s? I have in history books. They've probably taken the illustrations out by now though. They wouldn't want to give the general population any ideas.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> It's so nice to see that one of the holiest days of the year brings out such vile stuff, especially in the ones that make a display about being Christian. He hasn't had much of a chance to rise yet and the adders are at it.


Yes, I see that you are here.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Well, I'll give you another target then. He is the Village Idiot. I respect the office of President and I am deeply offended that our citizens disrespected it to the degree they do to have voted for this person. He doesn't deserve the office, he isn't qualified for the office even now after one term, and I believe he isn't a naturalized citizen which one needs to be in order to hold the office. He should be tarred, feathered, hog tied and run out of DC on a rail. _HE_ is the one that is disrespectful of all of us to pretend that he should be there. He should resign and quietly go away and never show his face again. But he won't because the man has no shame.


You are in the minority. However, you must be one of those LOW INFORMATION voters. You choose to live in a world where insinuation is more important than fact. Do you realize what it would take to manufacture the conspiracy theory that Obama was born in Kenya, birth notices were placed in the Hawaiian newspaper, record of live birth filed. I suppose you think he was the first ANCHOR baby. And to boot you are very disrespectful of not only the President but the office. Did you think that Bush should resign, our own low intelligence President? How do you reconcile Bush and Rumsfeld and Cheney?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Are you always prone to jumping to extreme assumptions?


He [Obama] should be tarred, feathered, hog tied and run out of DC on a rail.--Thumper5316

Sounds pretty extreme to me.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> No lynching and I'm not any member of the KKK either. I don't know where you get all that out of tar and feathering. Are you always prone to jumping to extreme assumptions?
> 
> Ever seen prints of what they used to do to unpopular politicians in the 1700s? I have in history books. They've probably taken the illustrations out by now though. They wouldn't want to give the general population any ideas.


Tarring, feathering and then riding a person out of town is an extremely brutal process. It was once practised on blacks who got too "uppity", and other unwanted scoundrels. Lynching is just a hair away from what you propose, so I have to wonder what your affiliations are so I can understand your attitudes. I didn't jump to an extreme assumption, I strolled a few feet over to the next thing you might want to see done to the President.

I'm well aware of what has been done in this country to unpopular politicians. I have the books, too. This is now the 21st century and we tend to treat unpopular politicians a bit differently. Maybe you would find it a good outlet to start an Impeach Obama group.

Are you going to church today with those negative thoughts about the President still in your mind?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> You are in the minority. However, you must be one of those LOW INFORMATION voters. You choose to live in a world where insinuation is more important than fact. Do you realize what it would take to manufacture the conspiracy theory that Obama was born in Kenya, birth notices were placed in the Hawaiian newspaper, record of live birth filed. I suppose you think he was the first ANCHOR baby. And to boot you are very disrespectful of not only the President but the office. Did you think that Bush should resign, our own low intelligence President? How do you reconcile Bush and Rumsfeld and Cheney?


As I've stated before his so-called 'birth certificate' has more edits than actual facts. The fact that he's in that office is the height of disrespect for the office. I didn't like GW much either.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Tarring, feathering and then riding a person out of town is an extremely brutal process. It was once practised on blacks who got too "uppity", and other unwanted scoundrels. Lynching is just a hair away from what you propose, so I have to wonder what your affiliations are so I can understand your attitudes. I didn't jump to an extreme assumption, I strolled a few feet over to the next thing you might want to see done to the President.
> 
> I'm well aware of what has been done in this country to unpopular politicians. I have the books, too. This is now the 21st century and we tend to treat unpopular politicians a bit differently. Maybe you would find it a good loulet to start an Impeach Obama group.


Oh, Christ! Do you guys have to make EVERYTHING racial??


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Does it really surprise you that someone in a building that was being attacked by rocket-propelled grenade, hand grenades, assault rifles, diesel canisters, mortars, and heavy machine guns and artillery mounted on gun trucks might have some visible injuries?


You forgot rape and sodomy before he was murdered.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes, I see that you are here.


Yes, and I am leaving. I also don't choose to make a display of my religion.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> You are in the minority. However, you must be one of those LOW INFORMATION voters. You choose to live in a world where insinuation is more important than fact. Do you realize what it would take to manufacture the conspiracy theory that Obama was born in Kenya, birth notices were placed in the Hawaiian newspaper, record of live birth filed. I suppose you think he was the first ANCHOR baby. And to boot you are very disrespectful of not only the President but the office. Did you think that Bush should resign, our own low intelligence President? How do you reconcile Bush and Rumsfeld and Cheney?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> It's so nice to see that one of the holiest days of the year brings out such vile stuff, especially in the ones that make a display about being Christian. He hasn't had much of a chance to rise yet and the adders are at it.


Today

Kindness shown:

12 answers

Opinions:

34

Insults

Left:

10 so far

Right:

7 so far.

As this is only from this morning sure more will be added.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Oh, Christ! Do you guys have to make EVERYTHING racial??


I didn't try to find some tenuous relationship with racism. It's already there when you talk about tarring and feathering the President. I'm sorry that's the case. I would much rather what you wish for the President didn't have any association with racism


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> History, not being taught the fundamentals of grammar and spelling, writing skills...I think you get my drift. Indoctrination regarding global warming, evolution and socially acceptable behavior. One of my oldest's teachers told the class that they had rights. At his age he had none that were not granted by us, his parents. We quickly disabused him of that incorrect notion.
> 
> It boggles me that they spend so much time and money educating them about the dangers of smoking and alcohol but give them condoms. A student cannot take an aspirin at school without a note from a parent but they can send your child to Planned Parenthood for BC pills *without your knowledge or permission*!!
> 
> ...


Paranoia


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> As I've stated before his so-called 'birth certificate' has more edits than actual facts.


I find the fact that the GOP Big Boys haven't yet grasped this and taken immediate action--ie throw Obama out of office--pretty amazing. Apparently they'd rather fight him on a Congressional level and wear the unbelievably low approval rating their filibustering tactics have earned them like a Purple Heart. How noble.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I didn't try to find some tenuous relationship with racism. It's already there when you talk about tarring and feathering the President. I'm sorry that's the case. I would much rather what you wish for the President didn't have any association with racism


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Usually when the repubs dwell on something that has already happened it's because they want to avert attention from other things going on In the present. What DON'T they want to talk about? Immigration? Gun control? Obstructionism? The mess the repub party is in? What could it be?


You can topic change whenever you want, you'll get some bites. Immigration, gun control, Toure from MSNBC had some interesting things to say about white people and Ben Carson being a "Token," The title was "Blinded By The White," and Destructionism.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Usually when the repubs dwell on something that has already happened it's because they want to avert attention from other things going on In the present. What DON'T they want to talk about? Immigration? Gun control? Obstructionism? The mess the repub party is in? What could it be?


I do not see where any on the right are bringing up anything but what has happen in the current administration.

I feel as some seem to want to mention past administrations. 
It is only fair to mention what is going on.

Immigration? gun Control have not even been voted on. So far I see nothing wrong with not agreeing with what is being done by right or left.

Must ask what do you think is obstructionism? Not insulting you just wonder your thoughts on it?

As to Republican Party agree they need to get their act together. 
But as I do not vote along party lines, will wait till next election to see who cares about this country and willing to lead and do his job the way it should be done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As to the lazy remark, do not see that as and insult, or racist.

Meaning current administration is apathetic, not doing job anti industrious in doing their job. 

Do not consider that rascist, any more than do I think it is racist to say the man has not done his job, have no respect for him not doing what he should be doing. My opinion, not insult.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I find the fact that the GOP Big Boys haven't yet grasped this and taken immediate action--ie throw Obama out of office--pretty amazing.


Attempts to have the courts recognize his illigitimacy to hold office have been made. No judge in their right mind would touch any of the suits. I'm sure for good reason.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I find the fact that the GOP Big Boys haven't yet grasped this and taken immediate action--ie throw Obama out of office--pretty amazing. Apparently they'd rather fight him on a Congressional level and wear the unbelievably low approval rating their filibustering tactics have earned them like a Purple Heart. How noble.


I think the only way to get the Left to listen was to filibuster, Left would not answer what was ask.

It has always been done in Capital Hill with both partys.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> As I've stated before his so-called 'birth certificate' has more edits than actual facts. The fact that he's in that office is the height of disrespect for the office. I didn't like GW much either.


Have you seen the actual birth certificate or some trumped up "copy"?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Attempts to have the courts recognize his illigitimacy to hold office have been made. No judge in their right mind would touch any of the suits. I'm sure for good reason.


Yes, I'm sure being considered the darling of the Republican Party holds no appeal for these judges. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You must remember the above mentioned people have "one" of their own kind in the WH! They could care less what their own does to anyone else of a different race.
> 
> I have noticed even when *I'm in a store's electric cart, the blacks expect me to get out of their way! Before OBO got in the WH, I never noticed that reaction from anyone*!


Maybe they feel it is their turn! No racist comments here are there.

I haven't come by for a month or two, thought I would see if anyone or anything has changed. Hoped so but didn't expect it - I was right.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Paranoia


I don't know about your knowledge about education today, but I'd rather have condoms given out instead of disease BC instead of pregnancy sex education instead of just say "NO" and I don't mind using the correct terminology for our body parts. I like history being taught without changing it,, as they did in Texas. I'd rather not have religion in school, that belongs to the family and their choice. I'd like to see grammar taught and correct spelling expected, I'd like to see the statewide tests removed. there are better ways to test children's knowledge. I'm really not happy with charter schools. I believe in public education and would like to see more money put into public schools and not taken out for charter schools. I don't think businesses are good models for teaching, especially when you can choose the children you put ito charter schools. I'd have no problem teaching bright students, it's the other ones that need special attention.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lukka said:


> You forgot rape and sodomy before he was murdered.


It's obvious that the question of sexual assault in this particular case holds a special fascination for the rightists, but for the life of me I can't understand how the possibility, even if true, outweighs the fact that Stevens was murdered. I know there's some kind of twisted right-wing logic at work here--maybe our Commander In Chief secreted himself in the consulate compound beforehand, then called for a diversionary attack in order to obtain a little snuggle time with his favorite ambassador? It sounds insane, but frankly no more so than some of the other conspiracy that have been touted.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lukka said:


> You can topic change whenever you want, you'll get some bites. Immigration, gun control, Toure from MSNBC had some interesting things to say about white people and Ben Carson being a "Token," The title was "Blinded By The White," and Destructionism.


Did you hear what carson compared gay marriage to? sounds like another homophobic republican to me.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Attempts to have the courts recognize his illigitimacy to hold office have been made. No judge in their right mind would touch any of the suits. I'm sure for good reason.


The goo reason is that they are not TRUE!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think the only way to get the Left to listen was to filibuster, Left would not answer what was ask.
> 
> It has always been done in Capital Hill with both partys.


No it hasn't this administration ha been filibuster much more than any other administration.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If you're 'not talking to me, why are you writing in this Forum? Try US Post Office snail mail. It is ironically the most private.

Do you think the results of any violence would not be bloody, and bruised? Or do you just look where you wish to find it? (Please think before you rattle off a response. I am truly writing this to generate honest debate rather than knee-jerk reaction. Thank you.)



off2knit said:


> It was the worst. I saw a picture of Ambassador Stephens and he was bloody, bruised, swollen face and being dragged to who knows where. If our transparent President would release the autopsy report(s) all of this would be settled. But he won't, not because of National Security, but because he was responsible for his beatings, rape and murder.
> 
> "A PM is not the place for a public apologize." Was not talking to you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo to your response. It is thoughtful and respectful. It is the kind of debate I relish. Thank you.



SeattleSoul said:


> Yes, I mean the US Mainland as well as the state of Hawaii. North Korea will attempt to move westward, setting up bases from which to attack the West Coast for starters, and if they survive that attempt will continue to move eastward through the US. I am totally, deeply pessimistic about what the DPRK will do. I am going with the assumption that since I live in their potential strike zone, and if they get as far as the West Coast it won't make any difference if I have survival equipment, food and water stockpiled. I'll be dead and so I won't need it. I live way too close to San Francisco to believe I might be safe from DPRK nuclear attacks. Also, if the DPRK fires even one nuclear missile, all nearby countries who have nuclear weapons will fire them off, too. I believe the DPRK may well trigger events that will wipe out the entire world.
> 
> I'm sorry to say this, but it offends me that you, RUKnitting, have called the President of the United States The Village Idiot. I feel the same way about the various negative names others here use for the President. None of us has to like Presidient Obama, but we do need to repect the office he occupies. The man in the Oval Office is called President Obama. Other names for him are disrespectful of the office he holds. I wish and hope and pray that those of you who participate in this topic and have various "nicknames" for the President would refer to him properly and then go ahead and critisize him all you want. I would certainly take your condemnation of the President more seriously if you all would refer to the Predident properly. That's just my simple wish, but I don't think it will be granted.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe President Obama is an intelligent, patient, gifted man. A man for our times. Your comments reflect fear and bigotry, in my opinion.



thumper5316 said:


> Well, I'll give you another target then. He is the Village Idiot. I respect the office of President and I am deeply offended that our citizens disrespected it to the degree they do to have voted for this person. He doesn't deserve the office, he isn't qualified for the office even now after one term, and I believe he isn't a naturalized citizen which one needs to be in order to hold the office. He should be tarred, feathered, hog tied and run out of DC on a rail. _HE_ is the one that is disrespectful of all of us to pretend that he should be there. He should resign and quietly go away and never show his face again. But he won't because the man has no shame.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If we DO SOMETHING, what will be the price in life and life as we know it. I think we need to try something new. A pre-emptive strike is tempting. Ask George Bush. Now that he is no longer President (thank God) I nominate him as the Village Idiot of the Ages.



susanmos2000 said:


> Unhappily I disagree--the world is doing just that it, and there are 2.4 million bodies--famine dead--to prove it. That's 10% of the population--how many more have to die before someone steps in and does something?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But these comments say much more about the person using them. Agree?



susanmos2000 said:


> Actually this kind of name-calling doesn't bother me. The only insults I object to are those with racial connotations ("lazy", "BO" ) as they are insulting to African-Americans in general.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why do you say that? Are private schools less indoctrinating?



thumper5316 said:


> That is the quality that our public education has come to and I believe it is by the design of our govenment. An undereducated populace is an easily controlled populace. Why any parent would send their children to public schools today is beyond me. They are nothing more than indoctrination centers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

'Lazy' in relationship to African Americans plays into a common stereotype, therefore it connotes bigotry. "Little o, little man" is disrespectful, in case you are unable to detect this on your own.



thumper5316 said:


> I don't view 'lazy' as being racial. BO doesn't bother me either. When having to name him (which I avoid as much as I can) I call him obama. Little 'o' for a little man.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought she must be talking about people around here without the ability to carry on a respectful debate.



theyarnlady said:


> I am sure she was talking about our Vice President.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are entitled to your dumb remarks.



theyarnlady said:


> She seems to think we care about what she has to say, no imformation just dumb remarks. Show 's how intelligent she really is.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Happy Easter to all.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> The point is not what YOU regard as being "racial," it's what the group in question regards as being racially offensive.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Usually when the repubs dwell on something that has already happened it's because they want to avert attention from other things going on In the present. What DON'T they want to talk about? Immigration? Gun control? Obstructionism? The mess the repub party is in? What could it be?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Writing skills are sorely lacking in our country as a whole just judging from the 'quality' of comments in this thread. I think you get MY DRIFT.

Do the scare tactics regarding evolution reflect a knowledge of science? I don't think so.

All children do have a right to respect. Disabuse them of this notion at your own risk.

Information regarding the dangers of smoking, teen pregnancy etc. is not foolish. If parents have other thoughts, they must impart them to their children at home. Home schooling without the science, writing and math, although they should jump in as tutors when needed.



thumper5316 said:


> History, not being taught the fundamentals of grammar and spelling, writing skills...I think you get my drift. Indoctrination regarding global warming, evolution and socially acceptable behavior. One of my oldest's teachers told the class that they had rights. At his age he had none that were not granted by us, his parents. We quickly disabused him of that incorrect notion.
> 
> It boggles me that they spend so much time and money educating them about the dangers of smoking and alcohol but give them condoms. A student cannot take an aspirin at school without a note from a parent but they can send your child to Planned Parenthood for BC pills *without your knowledge or permission*!!
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> You are in the minority. However, you must be one of those LOW INFORMATION voters. You choose to live in a world where insinuation is more important than fact. Do you realize what it would take to manufacture the conspiracy theory that Obama was born in Kenya, birth notices were placed in the Hawaiian newspaper, record of live birth filed. I suppose you think he was the first ANCHOR baby. And to boot you are very disrespectful of not only the President but the office. Did you think that Bush should resign, our own low intelligence President? How do you reconcile Bush and Rumsfeld and Cheney?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You taint your results by your vision.



theyarnlady said:


> Today
> 
> Kindness shown:
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"Don't look behind the curtain." Wizard of OZ 1939



theyarnlady said:


> I do not see where any on the right are bringing up anything but what has happen in the current administration.
> 
> I feel as some seem to want to mention past administrations.
> It is only fair to mention what is going on.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The fact that you do not acknowledge a comment as racist is more troubling than the comment. Such comments should be refuted each time, although it gets tedious, to assure that others are disavowed of the notion.



theyarnlady said:


> As to the lazy remark, do not see that as and insult, or racist.
> 
> Meaning current administration is apathetic, not doing job anti industrious in doing their job.
> 
> Do not consider that rascist, any more than do I think it is racist to say the man has not done his job, have no respect for him not doing what he should be doing. My opinion, not insult.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> As to the lazy remark, do not see that as and insult, or racist.
> 
> Meaning current administration is apathetic, not doing job anti industrious in doing their job.
> 
> Do not consider that rascist, any more than do I think it is racist to say the man has not done his job, have no respect for him not doing what he should be doing. My opinion, not insult.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

What he has said about gay marriage is a very large disappointment to me as I think he is so correct on other issues I've heard him speak on.


rocky1991 said:


> Did you hear what carson compared gay marriage to? sounds like another homophobic republican to me.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks lady for the news. Having a hissy fit here as state is talking about add more tax on to gas.


I've also read that some in congress want to tax mileage in addition to the tax at the gas pump. With all the newer vehicles getting much better mileage, Congress feels that just taxing at the pump is not enough. They want more, go figure.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah i miss the tykes when we use to do easter egg hunts.
> I am going to try to be lazy too.
> When hubby cooks seem to be alot more dishes .


Yarnie, that's when you have to teach him to clean as he cooks. He needs to put the dirty dishes into the dish washer as he is preparing the meal. Fat chance I know. :-D :-D


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Found out tonight that DH and I are going to be grandparents for the first time!! We are over the moon!!


Congratulations. Wonderful news.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> "Trees cause more pollution than automobiles do." Ronald Reagan, 1981
> 
> "I want to be Robin to Bush's Batman." Quayle
> 
> ...


But not at such a solum occasion as this.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> RE: Benghazi.
> 
> It seems some people assume the worst. You can start with an open mind.....or not. Depends whether you wish to understand or if you just want to hear yourself talk.


Just what isn't being understood about Benghazi?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Yes, I mean the US Mainland as well as the state of Hawaii. North Korea will attempt to move westward, setting up bases from which to attack the West Coast for starters, and if they survive that attempt will continue to move eastward through the US. I am totally, deeply pessimistic about what the DPRK will do. I am going with the assumption that since I live in their potential strike zone, and if they get as far as the West Coast it won't make any difference if I have survival equipment, food and water stockpiled. I'll be dead and so I won't need it. I live way too close to San Francisco to believe I might be safe from DPRK nuclear attacks. Also, if the DPRK fires even one nuclear missile, all nearby countries who have nuclear weapons will fire them off, too. I believe the DPRK may well trigger events that will wipe out the entire world.
> 
> I'm sorry to say this, but it offends me that you, RUKnitting, have called the President of the United States The Village Idiot. I feel the same way about the various negative names others here use for the President. None of us has to like Presidient Obama, but we do need to repect the office he occupies. The man in the Oval Office is called President Obama. Other names for him are disrespectful of the office he holds. I wish and hope and pray that those of you who participate in this topic and have various "nicknames" for the President would refer to him properly and then go ahead and critisize him all you want. I would certainly take your condemnation of the President more seriously if you all would refer to the Predident properly. That's just my simple wish, but I don't think it will be granted.


I don't believe RUKnitting called Obama the village idiot. She was referring to Biden if something happened to Obama.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

This will make you ever so happy to pay more taxes, I'd bet!

Your Tax Dollars Propping Up Socialist Youth Groups
03/29/13
From Gateway Pundit: 
Dont look now but your tax dollars are going to such far left groups as the Communist Workers World Party and Revolutionary Socialist Youth.
Watchdog.org reported:
Thanks to your generous support, the New York City-based Peoples Rights Fund has been able to publicize the great work of Karl Marx and dictators Kim Jong-Il, Hugo Chavez and Saddam Hussein.
Dont remember writing that check? 
If you paid federal taxes after 1997, some of your money went to Tides, a San Francisco-based clearinghouse that collects and distributes about $251 million every year to hundreds of leftwing organizations.
Much of the money flowing into Tides comes from wealthy benefactors who use Tides as a clearinghouse  a way to help finance left-liberal organizations without leaving any fingerprints.
But since 1997, the U.S. government has joined in, making $79 million in grants to the non-profit. In the same period, Tides has funded such groups as the radical PRF and the Council on American Islamic Relations (CAIR), an organization whose leaders were convicted of funneling money to the terrorist group Hamas.
Tides also gives money to groups you likely know and may even support such as Planned Parenthood and the ACLU
Other groups tied to PRF include the Marxist Workers World Party and its youth outreach arms, the Revolutionary Socialist Youth and Fight Imperialism Stand Together (FIST). PRF also houses Occupy for Jobs, which fights for guaranteed jobs and income, and Bailout People, an organization seeking to end home foreclosures. 


soloweygirl said:


> I've also read that some in congress want to tax mileage in addition to the tax at the gas pump. With all the newer vehicles getting much better mileage, Congress feels that just taxing at the pump is not enough. They want more, go figure.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> The point is not what YOU regard as being "racial," it's what the group in question regards as being racially offensive.


That can be anything or nothing at all.


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> we do talk a little about that too. Join in if you would like. We are such a jolly group on here. I am almost the normal one here, but it is just because of my political calling, I am running for President in 2016 and I would appreicate your vote. :thumbup:


I'll vote for you if you promise free yarn!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Lets try evolution (it is not proven science); homosexuality; sex ed in general; rewritten history (the US was not a partial cause of the 9/11 disaster); mathematics; lack of grammar and spelling; and opposition to anything Christian.
> 
> I am working to keep my grandchildren in Private school as long as possible. I worked in public schools more than 24 years. My youngest graduated 16 years ago, it was getting bad then. But with my working in the same school, I was aware of most of the things taught and I could and did remove them from classes when I did not approve of what was being taught. They took a correspondence class instead of the health class that was taught in high school.


Without starting another discussion about evolution, I think science has it pretty well documented. There is subject matter that needs to be taught be because nobody else is doing it. There are things about which information can be given without teaching advocacy. The schools have been given a lot to cover, and usually it's because they aren't being taught it at home. Wouldn't you rather your kids be taught about sex education instead of hearing garbage from other sources?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Have you seen the actual birth certificate or some trumped up "copy"?


It was the PDF that the obama crowd posted a couple of years after one was requested.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Maybe they feel it is their turn! No racist comments here are there.
> 
> I haven't come by for a month or two, thought I would see if anyone or anything has changed. Hoped so but didn't expect it - I was right.


Stirring up the pot again. How nice.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> The goo reason is that they are not TRUE!


And you know this because they told you so?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> If we DO SOMETHING, what will be the price in life and life as we know it. I think we need to try something new. A pre-emptive strike is tempting. Ask George Bush. Now that he is no longer President (thank God) I nominate him as the Village Idiot of the Ages.


What a joke. You say you relish a good debate, yet this is how you respond. Very interesting.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is the one that has been proved to be a forgery.


That is correct. They have yet to provide one that is not a forgery.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> You are entitled to your dumb remarks.


I get it, this is how to respond while having a respectful debate.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Without starting another discussion about evolution, I think science has it pretty well documented. There is subject matter that needs to be taught be because nobody else is doing it. There are things about which information can be given without teaching advocacy. The schools have been given a lot to cover, and usually it's because they aren't being taught it at home. Wouldn't you rather your kids be taught about sex education instead of hearing garbage from other sources?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You are so correct. Another aspect to consider is how well-rounded/complete an education you want your child to have...In spite of my educational background and years in ed., I would never feel competent enough to home school my child as I could only teach WHAT I KNOW. There are too many things that I don't know. Sometimes I don't even know what I don't know....

As a parent you have the right to be shown all the educational curricula that will be used in your school or district. No individual teacher has the right to insert curriculum of his or her own choosing. Before curriculum is adopted for a grade or district it is supposed to be presented to the school committee and then voted on. The residents of the town elect school committee members, and if you are unhappy with what is happening it is your right to contact them and/or appear before the committee to discuss your concerns and ask for changes.

I've not been aware of any government imposed curricula in my former district in MA. We did have parents who were very active in the process, and who were able to have their children leave the class if a topic of which they did not approve, such as sex-ed, was going on. Most of the parents, who investigated the actual curriculum did not opt to have their child absent from the class for that subject. A parent always has the right and obligation to discuss with the child what is being taught, and to give the child their own opinion. In this way kids are beginning to learn that there are many opinions and sources for information and that they need to learn how to evaluate what they are seeing, hearing, and being taught. Keeping them in a 'bubble' does not expand their knowledge of the world or how to function in it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> I believe President Obama is an intelligent, patient, gifted man. A man for our times. Your comments reflect fear and bigotry, in my opinion.


They are simply my opinions. And just because I don't like any of the policies put forth by obama does not make me a bigot. Idiots come in all colors of the rainbow.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Hobby Lobby has been granted a hearing by the 10th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals, regarding their position on emergency birth control requirements set forth in Obamacare. There will be 9 judges instead of the usual 3 to hear the appeal. It will be heard sometime this spring.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> But not at such a solum occasion as this.


Well yes, I guess touring a concentration camp in which some 1.5 million souls perished is far less a serious business than acknowledging the death of one man killed in a terrorist attack. Reverse inflation? Or does being American automatically make one more important?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Yes it is amazing that some people do not have a clue about Benghazi and do not question o's activities at that time. As CIC what was he doing? Maybe he should attend some of the security briefings instead of his continual out of town smoozing. Why wasn't he doing his job? And how they thought that they would get away with the video excuse-scheme. And Hiliary's wonderful comment during her Congressional questioning. Didn't that raise concerns in peoples minds? The American public is stupid. And those that are not are too busy trying to make a living.


Just seeing this post today and I agree. :thumbup:


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Yes it is amazing that some people do not have a clue about Benghazi and do not question o's activities at that time. As CIC what was he doing? Maybe he should attend some of the security briefings instead of his continual out of town smoozing. Why wasn't he doing his job? And how they thought that they would get away with the video excuse-scheme. And Hiliary's wonderful comment during her Congressional questioning. Didn't that raise concerns in peoples minds? The American public is stupid. And those that are not are too busy trying to make a living.


Just seeing this post today and I agree. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

momeee said:


> Just seeing this post today and I agree. :thumbup:


Me too. He was too interested with the pimp with a limp at that time.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

O was on a tv interview where he himself called himself "lazy". Does anyone remember that interview? I believe anyone who doesn't do their job is LAZY!



thumper5316 said:


> I don't view 'lazy' as being racial. BO doesn't bother me either. When having to name him (which I avoid as much as I can) I call him obama. Little 'o' for a little man.


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

momeee said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You are so correct. Another aspect to consider is how well-rounded/complete an education you want your child to have...In spite of my educational background and years in ed., I would never feel competent enough to home school my child as I could only teach WHAT I KNOW. There are too many things that I don't know. Sometimes I don't even know what I don't know....
> 
> As a parent you have the right to be shown all the educational curricula that will be used in your school or district. No individual teacher has the right to insert curriculum of his or her own choosing. Before curriculum is adopted for a grade or district it is supposed to be presented to the school committee and then voted on. The residents of the town elect school committee members, and if you are unhappy with what is happening it is your right to contact them and/or appear before the committee to discuss your concerns and ask for changes.
> 
> I've not been aware of any government imposed curricula in my former district in MA. We did have parents who were very active in the process, and who were able to have their children leave the class if a topic of which they did not approve, such as sex-ed, was going on. Most of the parents, who investigated the actual curriculum did not opt to have their child absent from the class for that subject. A parent always has the right and obligation to discuss with the child what is being taught, and to give the child their own opinion. In this way kids are beginning to learn that there are many opinions and sources for information and that they need to learn how to evaluate what they are seeing, hearing, and being taught. Keeping them in a 'bubble' does not expand their knowledge of the world or how to function in it.


Here's a link to Common Core the newly implemented education standards by subject and grade. Check out the appendices for even 6th grade and what will be reading material.

They have and interesting pdfs about the books and what they expect children to get from them. Ex. A reading from Frederick Douglas is suppose to support that Christianity was the biggest hurdle keeping blacks from getting an education

http://www.corestandards.org/in-the-states


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You are so correct. Another aspect to consider is how well-rounded/complete an education you want your child to have...In spite of my educational background and years in ed., I would never feel competent enough to home school my child as I could only teach WHAT I KNOW. There are too many things that I don't know. Sometimes I don't even know what I don't know....
> 
> As a parent you have the right to be shown all the educational curricula that will be used in your school or district. No individual teacher has the right to insert curriculum of his or her own choosing. Before curriculum is adopted for a grade or district it is supposed to be presented to the school committee and then voted on. The residents of the town elect school committee members, and if you are unhappy with what is happening it is your right to contact them and/or appear before the committee to discuss your concerns and ask for changes.
> 
> I've not been aware of any government imposed curricula in my former district in MA. We did have parents who were very active in the process, and who were able to have their children leave the class if a topic of which they did not approve, such as sex-ed, was going on. Most of the parents, who investigated the actual curriculum did not opt to have their child absent from the class for that subject. A parent always has the right and obligation to discuss with the child what is being taught, and to give the child their own opinion. In this way kids are beginning to learn that there are many opinions and sources for information and that they need to learn how to evaluate what they are seeing, hearing, and being taught. Keeping them in a 'bubble' does not expand their knowledge of the world or how to function in it.


I would also hesitate to home school children because I don't presume to know how to do a good, complete job. I always wonder how some people feel they are so qualified. There are also a lot of non-academic lessons to be learned at school.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

momeee said:


> This will make you ever so happy to pay more taxes, I'd bet!
> 
> Your Tax Dollars Propping Up Socialist Youth Groups
> 03/29/13
> ...


I haven't found corroboration on any f these groups


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As of 3:10 today

insults:

Left:

42

Right:

15 make that 16)

Opinions:

79

Kindness:

16

Opinion ofdrop in who must have been bored as she has no one to talk to today and really some seem to not give a hoot what she says:

1
(yes I included it on my side as I said it insult R.)

One silly and fun and had a good laugh with. Thank you Mom2grif.

Ahead in the insults for today
DameMary


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> O was on a tv interview where he himself called himself "lazy". Does anyone remember that interview? I believe anyone who doesn't do their job is LAZY!


Don't you ever say something about yourself that you wouldn't want to hear from others??

Self: oh, my hair is a mess today. It's just getting too long.

Other: good grief, it's just awful! It's sticking up everywhere. Why in God's name don't you,do something with it? I don't want to be seen with you.

Get the idea? You can say that, but others shouldn't.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> O was on a tv interview where he himself called himself "lazy". Does anyone remember that interview? I believe anyone who doesn't do their job is LAZY!


Yes, I saw it and I believe it is still accessible if you google it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Damemary I am not being bias I have read through everyone.

If i was I would have not even bother with putting opinion's in and would have put them into insults.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yarnlady You are correct. What a good reader you are!

Isn't that how he is known? And there can be only one VI.

I would not characterize o that way despite the fact that he has no idea how many states in the USA among other goofisms.



theyarnlady said:


> I am sure she was talking about our Vice President.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I would also hesitate to home school children because I don't presume to know how to do a good, complete job. I always wonder how some people feel they are so qualified. There are also a lot of non-academic lessons to be learned at school.


In my experience, only, the parents I had to deal with were very controlling about what they wanted and did not want the kids to be exposed to - mostly surrounding religious education of their choosing, and sex-ed. They paid lip-service to our curriculum guides and often when the kids needed to re-enter public school they were behind both academically and socially.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And they are?


SeattleSoul said:


> My personal and private beliefs are on my list.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

momeee said:


> Yes, I saw it and I believe it is still accessible if you google it.


Finial even after I put up the definition which I thought the President was doing. You mean all I had to do was google it and he said it in his own words. Gee does that mean I am not a racist.

Oh but as One pointed out to me(damemary) I guess I am, but also lady.

I AM RIGHT I AM ALWAYS RIGHT.

You on the other hand we will leave that for others to decide.

Yes must add another insult to my side


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's something for those are financially savvy...please, apart from any political party leanings or bias what is your take on this talk that I listened to?(this is only part of it.) How much trouble are we really in?

The Greatest Danger America Has Ever Faced?

According to Stansberry & Associates Investment Research, expert in accounting and financial research, Americans are about to see a major, major collapse in our national monetary system, and our normal way of life.

Basically, for many years now, our government has been borrowing so much money (very often using short-term loans), that very soon, it will no longer be able to afford even the interest on these loans.

You may not think things are THAT BAD in the U.S. economy, but consider this simple fact from the National Inflation Association... Even if all U.S. citizens were taxed 100% of their income... it would still not be enough to balance the federal budget! We'd still have to borrow money, just to maintain the status quo. Incredible, isn't it?

The government isnt reporting this fact reported anywhere else. And right now, today, the federal government has to borrow 46 cents of every dollar they spend...spending that stands at a staggering average of $435.8 million per hour. How is that possibly sustainable? We began the year 2013 with a net public debt that has more than doubled since the year BEFORE Barack Obama took office. These overwhelming public financial obligations are completely unprecedented in the history of our country, outside of the two major global wars we fought in the 20th century.

Various other government agencies and private companies taken over by the government also have obligations of nearly another $5 trillion. We've already booked complete losses on $140 billion worth of these obligations. Yet they remain completely off the federal balance sheet We don't know what the full burden of these new and existing debts will be in total, over time.

That's because the Federal Reserves power to manipulate interest rates is unlimitedat least for now that's the case. Today, we have more government debt than any country in the history of the world. We have more debt than every country in the European Union... combined.

Our politicians believe that through policy and currency manipulation, they can simply avoid paying any of these costs. They can order the Federal Reserve to prevent interest rates from ever rising to a level that would cost the American people anything. They believe they can manage the economy, so the debts of Fannie and Freddie won't go bad. They believe (without any proof whatsoever) that they can stimulate the economy by even more deficit spending, so that it grows faster, allowing tax revenues to produce a surplus. Repaying these debts, they say, will be easy and painless. According to most conservative calculations (again, using numbers provided by the Congressional Budget Office) a debt default by the U.S. government would be inevitable  were it not for one simple anomaly...the one thing that has saved the United States so far ---our country's unique ability to simply print more money.
U.S. government has one very important weapon to use in this crisis so far: We are the only debtor in the world who can legally print U.S. dollars. And the U.S. dollar is what's known as "the world's reserve currency." 

And herein lies the problem. Ill end this now in hopes that someone here can tell me this info isnt accurate, and that we dont need to watch what is happening with the IMF and the possible change in what would be considered a better world reserve currency.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> As of 3:10 today
> 
> insults:
> 
> ...


Must add my insult to Dame mary to the right. now 17.

also forgot facts that have been present here today

4. Momee just added another fact, she is the one who has added the most. Plus she can back them up.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

It's probably the biggest fraud that has ever been foisted on the American people. The clinic in Hawaii wasn't even in existence at the time of his birth. And what about his college application as a "foreign" student. And the fonts on his birth certificate weren't used at the time of his birth. Many, many questions unanswered. He has very good handlers!



thumper5316 said:


> As I've stated before his so-called 'birth certificate' has more edits than actual facts. The fact that he's in that office is the height of disrespect for the office. I didn't like GW much either.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree, too. We need a new president.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I'd love to see him go.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> That is correct. They have yet to provide one that is not a forgery.


It's hard to believe that you are still on that. Do you actually believe that Boehner, McConnell would allow him to b president? What about Lindsay Graham, Jeff Sessions? Besides, his mother was an American citizen unless Kansas wasn't a state when she was born.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

momeee said:


> Just seeing this post today and I agree. :thumbup:


Some people have no clue period. I've met some of them in this forum.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Public so-called education in this country has been worthless for many, long years. Most people under the age of 40 (and I'm being generous here) can't write or speak a sentence in proper English, let alone write or speak paragraphs, reports and papers. The longer people in this country call for lower taxes and better education they will not get better education. They will get a babysitting system that teaches no child anything.


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

The communist party seem to like him

http://cpusa.org/obama-state-of-the-union-he-got-the-ball-rolling


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> O was on a tv interview where he himself called himself "lazy". Does anyone remember that interview? I believe anyone who doesn't do their job is LAZY!


I heard that but I interpreted it this way..........he expects so much of himself that he feels that there will always be more that he needs to do, should do, could do. Never satisfied with the status quo always needing and wanting to do more. His level of expectation for himself is exceedingly high.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't believe RUKnitting called Obama the village idiot. She was referring to Biden if something happened to Obama.


I hardly think that will make any difference if the DPRK starts attacking their perceived enemies with nuclear missiles. Everybody will be too busy kissing their you-know-what's goodbye to care who calls who what. There are times when correcting someone who posts something here is a waste of time.


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

I think only Switzerland spends more per student than us..so you theory doesn't hold.

http://nces.ed.gov/programs/coe/indicator_ifn.asp


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Public so-called education in this country has been worthless for many, long years. Most people under the age of 40 (and I'm being generous here) can't write or speak a sentence in proper English, let alone write or speak paragraphs, reports and papers. The longer people in this country call for lower taxes and better education they will not get better education. They will get a babysitting system that teaches no child anything.


Sometimes I think it has had more to do with the application of 'social promotions' that began in the late 60's. Kids were promoted whether they had mastered what was required in the grade they were in...didn't want to hurt their delicate sense of self esteem. Many, too many, were promoted year after year so that all they were doing was keeping the seats warm and there was no onus on anyone to force the issue. In the past, neither parents nor kids wanted to be kept back...now they know they aren't going to be, so the parents don't feel they need to work with the kids at home or on home work...just try holding the kids accountable for doing homework today...Too many parents will say they cannot control difficult kids.
Today it is so much more a societal issue than teachers not caring. (I did not ever know a person who went into education who did not start out liking kids a lot, wanting to TEACH and help kids learn.) With some of the crazy regulations and positions adopted by administration due to laws or threats of lawsuits, many become jaded. In an area where education isn't valued, kids misbehave, and there is literally NOTHING that can be done to reign them in. In order to suspend the bad-actors, there is a complicated procedure that involves court, lawyers, etc. Districts don't have the money or personnel to pursue that. Powerful unions defend poorly-performing teachers, so you can't win there either... 
Now interject computers, smart phones, instant messaging, etc....who needs to know how to write, spell, or construct a complete sentence? Soooo complicated.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> It's hard to believe that you are still on that. Do you actually believe that Boehner, McConnell would allow him to b president? What about Lindsay Graham, Jeff Sessions? Besides, his mother was an American citizen unless Kansas wasn't a state when she was born.


What part of 'natural-born citizen' is confusing for you? His mother being a natural-born citizen does not make him one and she wasn't the one running for office.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'd love to see him go.


Obama Kids Enjoy 3rd Luxury Vacation in a Month
How much taxpayer is going into this? What I find particularly disturbing is that it has been removed from the Daily Mail and the NY Post. I tried to find out how these vacations were being paid, but could not get definite info. However, a large part of the cost is directly on the taxpayer due to the necessary costly security and staff to chaperone
3/18/2013
America is going bankrupt. Obama says he has no money for Whitehouse tours. But he doesn't mind spending a great deal of our money to send his children to the Bahamas. 
From Breitbart:
Matt Boyle reported earlier today that Sasha and Malia are spending the 2013 sequester season in the Bahamas. 
This is will be the third luxury vacation for the Obama offspring in the last month. Over Presidents weekend, Michelle took the daughters to Aspen. 
The first week of March, Malia was hanging out at a "hip" restaurant in Chelsea with 8 of her friends. (Most references to this vacation were sent down the memory hole, the Daily Mail and the NY Post have dissappeared the story.)


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The biggest problem is they have forgotten the 3 R's. Reading, 'Riting, and 'Rithmetic. Every time congress or the powers that be decide something new should be taught, the cost rises and there is less time for the basics."
> 
> You are correct, every time new subjects, or curricula are added it must be squeezed into the same amount of class time. Districts have been unable, for the most part to lengthen the school day due to budget constraints and objections by the unions.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> The one thing regarding WMDs is that all intel indicated that there was. Also, Iraq *had in past* used WMDs against the Kurds in 39 separate attacks which gave credibility to the intel. UN inspectors had been denied the ability to inspect for years which also gave credibility to the intel. They had existed, they had been used resulting in the deaths of thousands.


Not all intel. The U N inspector Hans Blix found no stock piling. CIA people lied about info and have so in the past befor 2003.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I would much prefer to teach my own children about sex. And I DID. The teachers have limited time to teach the basics....reddin, riting and rithmatic. Why would anyone wish a teacher to teach subjects for which they have a bias and/or are ill-prepared to teach. Too much time being taken up in public schools for things other than academic. And that is why our children perform so poorly on tests as compared to other countries.

If not tests how would you evaluate the students level of comprehension. Or is it more important for children to be told "Good job Rocky!" When Rocky says that the square of 16 is 8? God forbid that Rocky's self image is damaged. It's left unharmed but Rocky has no idea of the correct answer. Your public school system at work.

Charter schools are often the salvation for many students in city school systems where they are called Oreos if they expose their innate intelligence. (Now being called an Oreo IS the most destructive racism) . And the teacher role is that of keeping a semblance of order rather than actually teaching. Also check out your local school system for selection criteria which usually favors the minority student for charter school selection.



alcameron said:


> Without starting another discussion about evolution, I think science has it pretty well documented. There is subject matter that needs to be taught be because nobody else is doing it. There are things about which information can be given without teaching advocacy. The schools have been given a lot to cover, and usually it's because they aren't being taught it at home. Wouldn't you rather your kids be taught about sex education instead of hearing garbage from other sources?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

momeee said:


> Sometimes I think it has had more to do with the application of 'social promotions' that began in the late 60's. Kids were promoted whether they had mastered what was required in the grade they were in...didn't want to hurt their delicate sense of self esteem. Many, too many, were promoted year after year so that all they were doing was keeping the seats warm and there was no onus on anyone to force the issue. In the past, neither parents nor kids wanted to be kept back...now they know they aren't going to be, so the parents don't feel they need to work with the kids at home or on home work...just try holding the kids accountable for doing homework today...Too many parents will say they cannot control difficult kids.
> Today it is so much more a societal issue than teachers not caring. (I did not ever know a person who went into education who did not start out liking kids a lot, wanting to TEACH and help kids learn.) With some of the crazy regulations and positions adopted by administration due to laws or threats of lawsuits, many become jaded. In an area where education isn't valued, kids misbehave, and there is literally NOTHING that can be done to reign them in. In order to suspend the bad-actors, there is a complicated procedure that involves court, lawyers, etc. Districts don't have the money or personnel to pursue that. Powerful unions defend poorly-performing teachers, so you can't win there either...
> Now interject computers, smart phones, instant messaging, etc....who needs to know how to write, spell, or construct a complete sentence? Soooo complicated.


Most parents don't care about their children unless they can shut them up by buying the latest must-have object or stuffing as much junk food into their mouths as possible. If they have "problem" children or children who are difficult to control, off they go to the doctor who prescribes drugs to fix the problem. Root issues are completely ignored. And the parents are just as focused on buying the latest fad for their age group, and going to the doctor to get the drugs they think will fix their problems. Again, root issues are ignored.Whenever possible, both parents work and the kids grow up in day care where they plunked down in front of a tv and kept quiet that way. Teachers aren't paid enough to care. What remains? Children who have to try to understand the world with no knowledge of it. Children who become functionally illiterate and join the rest of the functionally illiterate society around them. Materialism is the great be all and end all in this country and I do have to say the schools and children's parents' are doing an excellent job of teaching children that religion. Am I cynical? You bet I am. I only have to walk down a public street to see what the world is like today.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

momeee said:


> Yes, Iraq, Viet Nam, Afghanistan...Our government's spending is out of control. No war is a good war. What ever is spent is too much when you consider what lives lost and irrevocably altered are worth. On the other hand, peace comes at a price.


What is the price of peace?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh momee I have been trying to make people understand since before Obama's second term how this country is bankrupt.

I think the next depression is going to make the first one look better than it was. 

One person remark to me was oh Chicken little the sky is falling. 

With the facts you have put here, I wonder if they still don't get it. 

Our dollar is not worth a dollar we are lucky if it's value is more than 46 cents. 
Ever time dollar is devalued prices of goods go up. Why because the dollar is not worth the paper it is printed on. The tresuary is now printing money it can not back. 
In order to keep interest rates low, the tresuury will not rise interest rates to where they really should be. If they did the hold system will collapse. But in not doing so and printing money with no backing, it will evental do it any way. 
Every time the dollar is devalued prices go up, why because they are not getting a dollar any more, and they have to pay their bills, and still make money in order to keep going. 

I know the Left is about to say thats not true, rich people and companies are making more money than they need. Well just wait watch and see. Remember the stock market crash, look what happen, to the rich people too. We all are in the same boat, and it is starting to leak, and we can not bail water out fast enough. 
Thanks Momeee at least someone understands where I have been coming from.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I would much prefer to teach my own children about sex. And I DID. The teachers have limited time to teach the basics....reddin, riting and rithmatic. Why would anyone wish a teacher to teach subjects for which they have a bias and/or are ill-prepared to teach. Too much time being taken up in public schools for things other than academic. And that is why our children perform so poorly on tests as compared to other countries.
> 
> If not tests how would you evaluate the students level of comprehension. Or is it more important for children to be told "Good job Rocky!" When Rocky says that the square of 16 is 8? God forbid that Rocky's self image is damaged. It's left unharmed but Rocky has no idea of the correct answer. Your public school system at work.
> 
> Charter schools are often the salvation for many students in city school systems where they are called Oreos if they expose their innate intelligence. (Now being called an Oreo IS the most destructive racism) . And the teacher role is that of keeping a semblance of order rather than actually teaching. Also check out your local school system for selection criteria which usually favors the minority student for charter school selection.


When our oldest was still in the public schools we wanted him to go to a better school through open enrollment. We asked for a specific school and were told, to our face, that he wouldn't be considered. The reason; he wasn't black and they needed to keep the number of whites down due to government minority ratio requirements.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am familiar with the common core standards in Math in the High Schools. They have lowered the standards for grading. I believe 50% is passing now. They are also able to use a page of notes when they take tests. Calculators are now required. They would be unable to do any Trig problems without the calculator. Many students are so confused they are unable to answer simple questions.
> Even with my Math major, I am unable to help them with problems, as the terminology has changed, and no examples are given for the problems.
> I would not teach this as I could not teach something I do not believe in.


Ever seen a young person try to give change if the cash register doesn't tell them how much to give back?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You may be right. I cannot get in his head. I just have to go by what he says.



rocky1991 said:


> I heard that but I interpreted it this way..........he expects so much of himself that he feels that there will always be more that he needs to do, should do, could do. Never satisfied with the status quo always needing and wanting to do more. His level of expectation for himself is exceedingly high.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> To many people are afraid of Obama. A woman in Washington State e-verified his Social Security number. It would not pass the e-verify and she sued. The case was thrown out and She was fined over $13,000 in attorney expenses.


For what reason did she o it? why was she fined? How'd she get his SS#?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> What part of 'natural-born citizen' is confusing for you? His mother being a natural-born citizen does not make him one and she wasn't the one running for office.


He was a natural born citizen. Just because you don't think he was born here doesn't make him not eligible to be president.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

lukka said:


> You forgot rape and sodomy before he was murdered.


Didn't happen.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> What part of 'natural-born citizen' is confusing for you? His mother being a natural-born citizen does not make him one and she wasn't the one running for office.


What part of "natural born citizen" don't you understand?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> What is the price of peace?


Agreement. The total 100% agreement of all people to cease to war among themselves at the same moment world wide and who all beat their swords, figuratively speaking, into plowshares at the same exact moment worldwide. I doubt the human race can do that. There is no amount of money that will buy peace, and if there is, a peace that can be bought is no peace at all.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> He was a natural born citizen. Just because you don't think he was born here doesn't make him not eligible to be president.


He hasn't been able to provide a valid birth certificate.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh momee I have been trying to make people understand since before Obama's second term how this country is bankrupt.
> 
> I think the next depression is going to make the first one look better than it was.
> 
> ...


You certainly are in the doomsday mode. If we have another depression, blame Congress and our dysfunctional government. Rich people did lose money in the crash, but not to the extent that the middleclass did, they lost their 401K retirement funds money that for them is hard to replace at their time of life. The rich still had money.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Didn't happen.


What do you mean it didn't happen?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh momee I have been trying to make people understand since before Obama's second term how this country is bankrupt.
> 
> I think the next depression is going to make the first one look better than it was.
> 
> ...


The worth of the dollar depends on the exchange rate and the country you plan to convert your dollar to. .78 Euro. a ta more than .46 cents


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Didn't happen.


But it sounds so dramatic. Snopes says it didn't happen.
http://www.snopes.com/politics/military/stevens.asp dramatic. Snopes says it didn't happen. He died of smoke inhalation and no wounds on his body..


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Agreement. The total 100% agreement of all people to cease to war among themselves at the same moment world wide and who all beat their swords, figuratively speaking, into plowshares at the same exact moment worldwide. I doubt the human race can do that. There is no amount of money that will buy peace, and if there is, a peace that can be bought is no peace at all.


Thank you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What do you mean it didn't happen?


*Groan* Can the GOPers PLEASE stop talking about how Stevens was sexually assaulted before he died? There is no proof one way or the other (and frankly I doubt anyone was in the mood for a little nooky in a smoke-filled building that was literally burning to the ground), and it seems incredibly insensitive to Stevens' parents and family to go on and on about his final moments. If it was your son or brother, would you appreciate people going into the lurid details like this?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> He hasn't been able to provide a valid birth certificate.


GET OVER IT. It is a dead issue and only Birthers continue to blather on about it


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> *Groan* Can the GOPers PLEASE stop talking about how Stevens was sexually assaulted before he died? There is no proof one way or the other (and frankly I doubt anyone was in the mood for a little nooky in a smoke-filled building that was literally burning to the ground), and it seems incredibly insensitive to Stevens' parents and family to go on and on about his final moments. If it was your son or brother, would you appreciate people going into the lurid details like they have been?


I thought Snopes was ok with you right wingers.........they say there was no sodomy, he died of smoke inhalation his body was untoucched


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> The worth of the dollar depends on the exchange rate and the country you plan to convert your dollar to. .78 Euro. a ta more than .46 cents


If you are traveling and convert your dollar to the Euro or Peso, whatever, you are correct in so afar as you go...The actual worth of the dollar around the world, I believe, is based on what is considered to be the world's reserve currency. Currently, the dollar forms the basis of the world's financial system. It is what banks around the world hold in reserve against their loans. Even as late as the 1970s, America was the world's largest creditor. But by the mid-1980s we'd become a debtor to the world. And since the late 1990s we've been the world's LARGEST debtor.

Today, our government owes more money to more people than anyone else in the world. With all of these bad debts piling up, we've had to begin repaying our debts by printing trillions of new dollars.
With QE3, the latest round of "quantitative easing," the Fed is now promising to print $85 billion a month. That's over a trillion dollars a year.

And now, finally, the impact of this is being felt in a big way. As our creditors figure out what's happening, we are beginning to have very, very big problems. our creditors (which include foreign countries and other investors here and abroad) will either completely stop accepting dollars in repayment... or greatly discount the value of these new dollars. In fact, Zha Xiaogang, a researcher at the Shanghai Institutes for International Studies, recently said: "The shortcomings of the current international monetary system pose a big threat to China's economy." That's why China is now actively taking steps to phase out the U.S. dollar because of its frustration with the U.S. government's mismanagement of our currency. The Post recently reported that, "The US dollar is getting perilously close to losing its status as the world's reserve currency. Should it cross the line, the 2008 financial crisis could look like a summer storm."

the U.S. dollar has been the world's reserve currency for decades now... so most Americans don't have a clue about what the repercussions are of losing this status. you think it could never happen... but the truth is, this is exactly what happens when countries get too far in debt or when they consume too much or produce too little.

In fact, the same thing happened to Great Britain in the 1970s. Britain's sterling was the reserve currency for most of the world for nearly 200 years... for most of the 18th and 19th centuries. It continued to play this role until after World War II, when America was forced to prop up Britain's economy with foreign aid remember the famous Marshall Plan, when we gave billions to help European countries rebuild?, Britain pursued a socialist national agenda. The government took over all of the major industries. Like Barack Obama, Britain's leaders wanted to "spread the wealth around." Pretty soon the country was flat broke.The final straw for Britain came in 1967, when things got so bad the Labour Party (the socialists) decided to "devalue" the British currency by 14%, overnight. They believed this would make it easier for people to afford their debts.

In reality, what it did was make anyone holding British sterling 14% poorer, overnight, and it made everything in Britain, much, much more expensive in the coming years.

Again, I do not have a background in finance, but know many who do and I read a lot. Please tell me how this is wrong, as I hope it is.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

...and Snopes historically disallows or calls as 'false' most reports that would cast O in a negative light.


rocky1991 said:


> But it sounds so dramatic. Snopes says it didn't happen.
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/military/stevens.asp dramatic. Snopes says it didn't happen. He died of smoke inhalation and no wounds on his body..


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Doesn't each state have its own "Common Core of Standards"? I believe that was the case when I was in ed.


joeysomma said:


> I am familiar with the common core standards in Math in the High Schools. They have lowered the standards for grading. I believe 50% is passing now. They are also able to use a page of notes when they take tests. Calculators are now required. They would be unable to do any Trig problems without the calculator. Many students are so confused they are unable to answer simple questions.
> Even with my Math major, I am unable to help them with problems, as the terminology has changed, and no examples are given for the problems.
> I would not teach this as I could not teach something I do not believe in.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I thought Snopes was ok with you right wingers.........they say there was no sodomy, he died of smoke inhalation his body was untoucched


There's no proof he was sexually assaulted, and that makes all the GOP blather about it ten times worse. It's like the rightists WANT to think so, either for the sake of political gain or because they somehow get their kicks by talking about it. Bleah.


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

Common core's reading list is a real eye opener. The only biography for a white person was about Lincoln. The rest were about black people and a few American Indian (bury my heart at wounded knee). And a whole bunch of texts on global warming and saving the whales type stuff. And a nice little read about Woody Guthrie who was a communist. Sneaky huh?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> There's no proof he was sexually assaulted, and that makes all the GOP blather about it ten times worse. It's like the rightists WANT to think so, either for the sake of political gain or because they somehow get their kicks by talking about it. Bleah.


That is so digusting to say someone would want someone sodomized! I can't believe anyone in their right mind would say that!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> But it sounds so dramatic. Snopes says it didn't happen.
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/military/stevens.asp dramatic. Snopes says it didn't happen. He died of smoke inhalation and no wounds on his body..


You need to believe in something beside snopes. Go to a real site not a George Soro site . Maybe you can find the truth not from a snope.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> GET OVER IT. It is a dead issue and only Birthers continue to blather on about it


Why am I always told to get over it? No, I won't. Rules are in place for a reason. Why is it you feel they don't apply to the little man in the WH?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so digusting to say someone would want someone sodomized! I can't believe anyone in their right mind would say that!


Well, I did say so and I believe it's true. All the GOPers' speculation and rumors about Stevens seem to tie in nicely with their sudden fascination with gay marriage. Apparently some folks out there didn't get through the full curriculum on human sexuality (one strike against home schooling) and were left with a lot of unanswered questions about what can happen between two men. There's plenty of info out there for folks who want to know all about it--it's repulsive to try to satisfy your curiosity in this way. And if you honestly believe Stevens was sexuality assaulted it's a slap in his family's face to keep talk about it and him in this way.


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> He was a natural born citizen. Just because you don't think he was born here doesn't make him not eligible to be president.


Think again rocky

http://snopes.com/politics/obama/citizen.asp


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> I thought Snopes was ok with you right wingers.........they say there was no sodomy, he died of smoke inhalation his body was untoucched


They lied. I saw photos of him so bloody, eyes so swollen you could not see them, his white shirt was bloody and askew, his black pants bloody and filthy, his head slumped to his chest and he was being dragged by 2-3 men to who knows where.

Once again, if the autopsy report was released, because they are public documents, then all of this would be cleared up. But our most transparent president won't, and can only guess is because he is scared of the truth.

If I were his family, I would want to know the truth. There is no shame in the truth.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

off2knit said:
 

> There is no shame in the truth.


obama wouldn't know the truth if it hit him between the eyes. The man is just one big walking lie.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/53998


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Actually, Snopes says it is "Undetermined". Looking randomly at other sites, that seems to be the understanding , at this point. (I pity his poor family having to deal with any of this speculation along with the knowledge that his administration didn't stand behind him.)

This from Canada news - http://www.canadafreepress.com: Until the official autopsy results are released to the public we are left to wonder how Stevens died at Benghazi. The White House has repeatedly claimed his death was the result of a protest to a video insulting to Islam. We know this explanation is a lie.

A rumor of rape and torture will persist until proven otherwise. Like most of the facts surrounding the Incident at Benghazi, it is hard to see the truth through the darkness and the smoke.

When we look at these grim images we must remember that they show how a representative of the United States of America was abused. Christopher Stevens was a US ambassador. To overlook his brutal death and betrayal is to overlook an injury to the nation and its citizens.

Beyond that, ambassador Stevens was the personal representative of the President of the United States. The rupture of that personal relationship is the great shame of Benghazi.


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> *Groan* Can the GOPers PLEASE stop talking about how Stevens was sexually assaulted before he died? There is no proof one way or the other (and frankly I doubt anyone was in the mood for a little nooky in a smoke-filled building that was literally burning to the ground), and it seems incredibly insensitive to Stevens' parents and family to go on and on about his final moments. If it was your son or brother, would you appreciate people going into the lurid details like this?


Sodomy after death in Libya is very common. is not about sex its about debasement and humiliation. And how dare you try to shame people into not talking about it. We should not forget the horror of what took place. The reason this administration did nothing is they knew they could count on people like you to keep it swept under the rug.

http://m.cbsnews.com/storysynopsis.rbml?pageType=world&catid=20124758&feed_id=2&videofeed=38

http://www.iraq-war.ru/article/277714


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jodif77 said:


> Sodomy after death in Libya is very common. is not about sex its about debasement and humiliation. And how dare you try to shame people into not talking about it. We should not forget the horror of what took place. The reason this administration did nothing is they knew they could count on people like you to keep it swept under the rug.
> 
> http://m.cbsnews.com/storysynopsis.rbml?pageType=world&catid=20124758&feed_id=2&videofeed=38
> 
> http://www.iraq-war.ru/article/277714


Amen!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, I did say so and I believe it's true. All the GOPers' speculation and rumors about Stevens seem to tie in nicely with their sudden fascination with gay marriage. Apparently some folks out there didn't get through the full curriculum on human sexuality (one strike against home schooling) and were left with a lot of unanswered questions about what can happen between two men. There's plenty of info out there for folks who want to know all about it--it's repulsive to try to satisfy your curiosity in this way. And if you honestly believe Stevens was sexuality assaulted it's a slap in his family's face to keep talk about it and him in this way.


I am not the one slapping the family's face. It is you. Praying nothing happens to your son like this and the government cover it up.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> When we look at these grim images we must remember that they show how a representative of the United States of America was abused. Christopher Stevens was a US ambassador. To overlook his brutal death and betrayal is to overlook an injury to the nation and its citizens.
> 
> Beyond that, ambassador Stevens was the personal representative of the President of the United States. The rupture of that personal relationship is the great shame of Benghazi.


Well said.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh great, now Susan is slamming home schooling. pathetic


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh am I just filled with Joy and happiness. 
Oh dear DM, it was so nice to read your post and insults at me. You have so much to offer in the way of intelligence and do respect your lectures directed my way. You and Rocky and now Susan floor me with your knowledge of what is happening in our world.

I just can't get over how you three repeat repeat and repeat your facts so all will wonder if may be your right. Oops thats right you are LEFT. 
Wishing all the best to the three of you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Must add at least 15 insults to right list for the last post.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Oh great, now Susan is slamming home schooling. pathetic


susan is so busy slamming everything she is having a problem keeping up with what side she is on.

Seem now she is agreeing with momeee.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Jodif77 said:


> Sodomy after death in Libya is very common. is not about sex its about debasement and humiliation. And how dare you try to shame people into not talking about it. We should not forget the horror of what took place.


Yes, I'm sure some folks feel that it is truly honoring Stevens to speculate on his last moments in pornographic detail a la Lawrence of Arabia or (to pay tribute to a great GOP hero) John Wayne's ridiculous film The Conqueror.
However Stevens died it was a horrible unnatural death--to be panting for every last detail of a sexual nature is the most obscene form of voyeurism.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> susan is so busy slamming everything she is having a problem keeping up with what side she is on.
> 
> Seem now she is agreeing with momeee.


Yes, I agree with momeee in that the tragedy here is that a good man was killed in the most stupid and senseless way possible--something some of you ladies seem to forget in your obsession with the real or imagined sexual aspects of the matter.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, I'm sure some folks feel that it is truly honoring Stevens to speculate on his last moments in pornographic detail a la Lawrence of Arabia or (to pay tribute to a great GOP hero) John Wayne's ridiculous film The Conqueror.
> However Stevens died it was a horrible unnatural death--to be panting for every last detail of a sexual nature is the most obscene form of voyeurism.


Me thinkist, you are the one panting; panting at the thrill of using big girl words you have found in your new dictionary. But I hate to tell you this, but I bet those home schooled kids know bigger words.

All this would be settled if Mr. Transparency would release the reports.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, I agree with momeee in that the tragedy here is that a good man was killed in the most stupid and senseless way possible--something some of you ladies seem to forget in your obsession with the real or imagined sexual aspects of the matter.


I am not concerned about what happen as to why it was allowed by a President who even allowed a photograph to be taken of him Clinton and staff watching it as it was happening.

I think all of what happen to him is being covered up and why are you so up tight about it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, I'm sure some folks feel that it is truly honoring Stevens to speculate on his last moments in pornographic detail a la Lawrence of Arabia or (to pay tribute to a great GOP hero) John Wayne's ridiculous film The Conqueror.
> However Stevens died it was a horrible unnatural death--to be panting for every last detail of a sexual nature is the most obscene form of voyeurism.


It seem to me that the only ones not worried about what happen is our President and Clinton and all of the rest of the left. Gee and you still are on the backward trend aren't you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> The worth of the dollar depends on the exchange rate and the country you plan to convert your dollar to. .78 Euro. a ta more than .46 cents


Oh you you have so much knowledge in that brain of yours what I wouldn't do to have one min. of your knowledge. You just amaze me.


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, I'm sure some folks feel that it is truly honoring Stevens to speculate on his last moments in pornographic detail a la Lawrence of Arabia or (to pay tribute to a great GOP hero) John Wayne's ridiculous film The Conqueror.
> However Stevens died it was a horrible unnatural death--to be panting for every last detail of a sexual nature is the most obscene form of voyeurism.


Really? Its unfortunate that, that is what you think we're doing. There's no embarrasment for Ambassador Stevens. He was an innocent party to this. I suppose when any innocent victim gets raped you say" oh well they were mistreated". To make people mad enough about that they dont forget and demand answers you have to state the horror of what happened.

To recognize evil you have to name it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Me thinkist, you are the one panting; panting at the thrill of using big girl words you have found in your new dictionary. But I hate to tell you this, but I bet those home schooled kids know bigger words.
> 
> All this would be settled if Mr. Transparency would release the reports.


What could possibly be stated in Stevens' autopsy report that we don't already know, or that has any possible relevance to the case? The man was killed, that much should be obvious. Are you ladies really as keen as you appear to know the exact condition of his private parts when he died?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> His Social Security number was on the tax return he posted online. There was a rumor that his SS number belonged to someone who had died. So she ran it through e-verify and it failed. She was fined the President's attorney fees since they dismissed the case.


She will not understand that either. But I for one am glad to know that as I did not before. 
I knew he was listed as a foreign student as saw that one with his picture on it and the name of Barry Soetero, which was his step fathers name. 
Did this man adopt Barry Obama???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jodif77 said:


> Really? Its unfortunate that, that is what you think we're doing. There's no embarrasment for Ambassador Stevens. He was an innocent party to this. I suppose when any innocent victim gets raped you say" oh well they were mistreated". To make people mad enough about that they dont forget and demand answers you have to state the horror of what happened.
> 
> To recognize evil you have to name it.


You are so right Jodif77.


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

Jodif77 said:


> Really? Its unfortunate that, that is what you think we're doing. There's no embarrasment for Ambassador Stevens. He was an innocent party to this. I suppose when any innocent victim gets raped you say" oh well they were mistreated". To make people mad enough about that they dont forget and demand answers you have to state the horror of what happened.
> 
> To recognize evil you have to name it.


Ask any mother whose child has been brutalized. You want people to be upset, to be horrified, you want them to be uncomfortable. Otherwise your just saying their life wasnt valuable enough for you to step out of your comfort zone. I like you to look some mother of a molested child in the eye and tell her she's panting over the details of what happened to her child.

You know its people like you who dont want to talk about it that have allowed horrific things to happen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jodif77 said:


> Ask any mother whose child has been brutalized. You want people to be upset, to be horrified, you want them to be uncomfortable. Otherwise your just saying their life wasnt valuable enough for you to step out of your comfort zone. I like you to look some mother of a molested child in the eye and tell her she's panting over the details of what happened to her child.
> 
> You know its people like you who dont want to talk about it that have allowed horrific things to happen.


you have said it a much better way then I could or would. :thumbup:


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

momeee said:


> ...and Snopes historically disallows or calls as 'false' most reports that would cast O in a negative light.


I would quote fact check but you don,t accept that either.


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

Obama's step father was Lolo Sotoro. He was an Indonesian citizen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jodif77 said:


> Obama's step father was Lolo Sotoro. He was an Indonesian citizen.


So o's real name is Barry?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jodif77 said:


> Ask any mother whose child has been brutalized. You want people to be upset, to be horrified, you want them to be uncomfortable. Otherwise your just saying their life wasnt valuable enough for you to step out of your comfort zone. I like you to look some mother of a molested child in the eye and tell her she's panting over the details of what happened to her child.
> 
> You know its people like you who dont want to talk about it that have allowed horrific things to happen.


Thank you


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You need to believe in something beside snopes. Go to a real site not a George Soro site . Maybe you can find the truth not from a snope.


you have a reason for not believing what anyone but your fellow wingers say and only sites you deem trustworthy, even though you say you read multiple opinions, apparently only right wing sites that agree with you are truthful.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Why am I always told to get over it? No, I won't. Rules are in place for a reason. Why is it you feel they don't apply to the little man in the WH?


you sound very angry, perhaps you need a cookie


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Jodif77 said:


> Really? Its unfortunate that, that is what you think we're doing. There's no embarrasment for Ambassador Stevens. He was an innocent party to this. I suppose when any innocent victim gets raped you say" oh well they were mistreated". To make people mad enough about that they dont forget and demand answers you have to state the horror of what happened.
> 
> To recognize evil you have to name it.


OK, go ahead and tell yourselves that all this GOP gossip about rape and sodomy has some vital political significance. I'm sure knowing just how many soldiers were involved, the exact number of times Stevens was raped, and what injuries he sustained to his private parts will make all the difference in the world.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

They my fellow right wingers have not influenced me. We agree with them but I have my own mind. I don't need anyone else to tell me anything. I have a sense for right or wrong . So I don't need anyone's help. I believe the truth not lies or cover ups of the truth.
I read alot on both side but just like the ones that are true.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I think I need a dozen cookies.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Jodif77 said:


> Think again rocky
> 
> http://snopes.com/politics/obama/citizen.asp


read it again you mussed some pertinent details, he was elegible to be president


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> A natural born citizen needs two parents that a citizens. Then he needs a real birth certificate that states he was born in the United States.


Actually that's a misconception. A future President can be born abroad as long as both parents are American citizens--in fact, Romney was born in Mexico. Check wiki.answers.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> They lied. I saw photos of him so bloody, eyes so swollen you could not see them, his white shirt was bloody and askew, his black pants bloody and filthy, his head slumped to his chest and he was being dragged by 2-3 men to who knows where.
> 
> Once again, if the autopsy report was released, because they are public documents, then all of this would be cleared up. But our most transparent president won't, and can only guess is because he is scared of the truth.
> 
> If I were his family, I would want to know the truth. There is no shame in the truth.


they know the truth it is you and others here who want your own version of the truth


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> His Social Security number was on the tax return he posted online. There was a rumor that his SS number belonged to someone who had died. So she ran it through e-verify and it failed. She was fined the President's attorney fees since they dismissed the case.


I suppose that's what you get for doubting the President


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you you have so much knowledge in that brain of yours what I wouldn't do to have one min. of your knowledge. You just amaze me.


I'm so glad I amaze you, I amaze myself all the time.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Jodif77 said:


> Ask any mother whose child has been brutalized. You want people to be upset, to be horrified, you want them to be uncomfortable. Otherwise your just saying their life wasnt valuable enough for you to step out of your comfort zone. I like you to look some mother of a molested child in the eye and tell her she's panting over the details of what happened to her child.
> 
> You know its people like you who dont want to talk about it that have allowed horrific things to happen.


Fortunately or unfortunately you and the other ladies here are not Stevens' mother. There is no doubt that his parents have a copy of the autopsy report and know, more or less, what happened in their son's final moments. If they choose to make that information public, fine. Until that happens their privacy should be respected.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> She will not understand that either. But I for one am glad to know that as I did not before.
> I knew he was listed as a foreign student as saw that one with his picture on it and the name of Barry Soetero, which was his step fathers name.
> Did this man adopt Barry Obama???


unbelievable. I will give in to your tenacity for ridiculous theories perpetuated by people like you. that one was put to rest a long time ago. keep it up it makes me laugh


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> A natural born citizen needs two parents that a citizens. Then he needs a real birth certificate that states he was born in the United States. Some do not think Obama was his real father. If Marshall was his father then he had 2 parents that were citizens.
> Then when he attended school in Indonesia he would have had to become a citizen of Indonesia to go to school. Then when he visited Pakistan he would have needed to have had a passport from another country, since US citizens were forbidden to enter Pakistan at that time.
> 
> If he was a citizen of Indonesia he would have had to become a citizen of the US again. Then he would be a naturalized citizen instead of a natural born citizen.
> ...


hahahahahaha, you are so funny!!!!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So o's real name is Barry?


Barack, nice Hebrew name


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They my fellow right wingers have not influenced me. We agree with them but I have my own mind. I don't need anyone else to tell me anything. I have a sense for right or wrong . So I don't need anyone's help. I believe the truth not lies or cover ups of the truth.
> I read alot on both side but just like the ones that are true.


do you think you could recognize the truth?.....hahahaha


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is just the opinion of Snopes and the left. There are still to many unanswered questions.
> 
> It has never been tried in court, where any discovery was allowed.
> 
> ...


laughable want a cookie?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Your name fits you to a T


truly it does


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Romney's father was born a us. citizen living in Mexico, his grandfather and mother were born in the U.S.

Romney was born March 12, 1947 in Detroit Mich.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> laughable want a cookie?


Oh Rocky Rocky Rocky you are so cute when you are wrong and can't back up anything.

What a joy you must have had one to many cookies today.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is just the opinion of Snopes and the left. There are still to many unanswered questions.
> 
> It has never been tried in court, where any discovery was allowed.
> 
> I will believe it after it has gone through a complete court case (up to Supreme Court)


That's good to know. So I guess the fact that three post-election suits were heard and dismissed by the Supreme Court in 2009 means you'll drop the matter?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Barack, nice Hebrew name


Barack is also a Arabic and swahili name . Funny seem to fit better.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Rocky Rocky Rocky you are so cute when you are wrong and can't back up anything.
> 
> What a joy you must have had one to many cookies today.


even if I back up information I am told it's a progressive site. you don't accept anything we progressives say, so why should I back up information, you could not care less for anything I say... so just have some cookies and milk


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Rocky Rocky Rocky you are so cute when you are wrong and can't back up anything.
> 
> What a joy you must have had one to many cookies today.


I am kinda cute thank you


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That's good to know. So I guess the fact that three post-election suits were heard and dismissed by the Supreme Court in 2009 means you'll drop the matter?


Nope but then lets see Obama spent a million or so dollars to insure no one would be able to check any of his or his wifes records. Why would anyone want to hide them unless one was afraid of what they may may show.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Romney's father was born a us. citizen living in Mexico, his grandfather and mother were born in the U.S.
> 
> Romney was born March 12, 1947 in Detroit Mich.


Actually you're right--it was George Romney who was born in Mexico, and there was some question as to whether he was eligible to run for President in 1968.

"Romneys father faced a somewhat analogous controversy in the late 1960s. George Romney was born in Mexico to U.S. parents, Mormons whose grandparents had fled the United States to avoid American polygamy laws. George Romney always held that he was eligible to run for president in 1968 because he was a natural-born citizen, although he acknowledged that he was born on foreign soil." (UCFToday)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barack Hussein Obama Sr. was 

born in Kenya on June 18,1936

died in Kenya Nov. 24, 1983

So he was never an american citizen.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And the number was for someone who lived in Connecticut where o never lived. Imagine that????



joeysomma said:


> His Social Security number was on the tax return he posted online. There was a rumor that his SS number belonged to someone who had died. So she ran it through e-verify and it failed. She was fined the President's attorney fees since they dismissed the case.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

*sigh* Does the fact that Mitt Romney believes Obama to be a natural-born American citizen mean anything to you ladies? I'm certain you all voted for him in 2012--do you think he's misguided and/or secretly on the Obama payroll?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

For the life of me, I cannot understand why right-wing extremists don't believe facts and evidence, but are so willing to believe every lie in right-wing rags in print and on the Internet. They refuse to believe any facts that aren't to their liking. Why do so many on this forum suffer from paranoia and fear? Those of you listening to the far right propaganda are made to fear those "leftist liberal-thinking nuts" or anyone who is "different" from you. Instill enough fear and you'll vote the way they want you to vote, often against your best interests. Many of you who say that you read literature from both sides still end up believing what you want to believe in the first place. You can't be impartial. Why read if your mind is already made up? I admit that it's not easy to read something or hear something that you don't want to believe. But if it's reported often enough and from a variety of sources (not just breitbart, CBN or Fox) then maybe the report is true.
End of epistle


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Here we are and Easter Sunday is winding down. Did any of you who make a big deal about your Christianity actually go to church today? Sounds like you all stayed home thinking of ways to turn this topic back into the Insult R Us Topic. Rest assured that you have succeeded. Goog job, Insult Babies. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I took my handicapped husband and 2 grand kids to church in an electical storm today. It was wonderful. Our associate black pastor is a college coach . He brought about 10 of his football team with him today. We had the pleasure of sitting by them . We took the Lord's supper after the service. Then after the kids had a egg hunt in the building because of the storm. My 10 yo grandson was shy and let the other kids get all the eggs. He only got 2 and the others got a basket full. I asked him why he only got 2. He said he didn't want to be rude and knock everyone down. Sweet boy. How was your service today SS? We have been watching the TV show on the Bible with our son tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is one of my favorites songs. Dallas Holm


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBqoQJRNepo This is one of my favorites songs. Dallas Holm


You stay up so late, Country Bumpkins!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You stay up so late, Country Bumpkins!!


I know I can't sleep. Wish I could so I could get up early. You are up too. :-D


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I can't sleep. Wish I could so I could get up early. You are up too. :-D


I'm here too. Where are you all? I'm on eastern daylight savings time here... 2:01am. Time to try to sleep...the joys of aging, or as my mother said, " you're a long time daed, live now!!!!"


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Double post...seems to happen a lot with IPad....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am in central Arkansas. Central time 1:03. Just a little sleepy .


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am in central Arkansas. Central time 1:03. Just a little sleepy .


Watching my favorite soap...general hospital, and knitting for granddaughters...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Communication and understanding are not perfect at times. That does not mean that anyone wished death on four courageous people. That also does not mean anyone deliberately put them at additional risk in a very dangerous part of the world.

It is not understood because so many people wish to use this for their own political agenda. IMHO



soloweygirl said:


> Just what isn't being understood about Benghazi?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

momeee said:


> Watching my favorite soap...general hospital, and knitting for granddaughters...[ I may need to try to sleep. If the weather is not bad I will have to grocery shop. We are on stravation. lol Good night momee and Andrea. Happy Easter. :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Calling either the President or Vice President of the United States "the villiage idiot" is freedom of speech, I guess. It also leads people to make judgements of the speaker.



soloweygirl said:


> I don't believe RUKnitting called Obama the village idiot. She was referring to Biden if something happened to Obama.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Communication and understanding are not perfect at times. That does not mean that anyone wished death on four courageous people. That also does not mean anyone deliberately put them at additional risk in a very dangerous part of the world.
> 
> It is not understood because so many people wish to use this for their own political agenda. IMHO


Perhaps not deliberately 'put' them at risk...but certainly left them at risk, deliberately. Criminal negligence, perhaps? If it were someone I loved, I'd not be satisfied with the events that unfolded, or with anything that happened after...especially the explanation and deceptions. Dereliction of duty by the WH? Traitorous? No nice way to explain it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm up but I'm Pacific Time. We're a 24/7 Forum.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Calling either the President or Vice President of the United States "the villiage idiot" is freedom of speech, I guess. It also leads people to make judgements of the speaker.


When all is said and done, if all he is called is the village idiot ( and I'm not saying that, and i don't think sloweyegirl was referring to o by that term, either) then history will have been kind to him. Free speech aside, " judging the speaker" is a little over the top in passing judgements here,considering all that is said,don't ya think?
Goodnight.sleep tight.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Calling either the President or Vice President of the United States "the villiage idiot" is freedom of speech, I guess. It also leads people to make judgements of the speaker.


When all is said and done, if all he is called is the village idiot ( and I'm not saying that, and i don't think sloweyegirl was referring to o by that term, either) then history will have been kind to him. Free speech aside, " judging the speaker" is a little over the top in passing judgements here,considering all that is said,don't ya think?
Goodnight.sleep tight.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

damemary said:


> Calling either the President or Vice President of the United States "the villiage idiot" is freedom of speech, I guess. It also leads people to make judgements of the speaker.


Ahhhhh yes, Harry Reid would be great fodder for conversations, or as you say, 'judgments'


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Janeway said:


> You do not have to read it, I did not like your comment! Go play somewhere else!


You are something else, madam. Believe me when I say that I am NOT playing when I responded to your gross and offensive comment. It is the mindset of you and your ilk that disturbs me. If you see nothing wrong with what you said, I suggest that you read up on the Nazis and their beliefs towards Jews and other "undesirables". Perhaps then you will see how offensive your words really are.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Janeway lately? It seems strange that she hasn't posted for a couple of days. Does anyone know if she's OK?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Has anyone heard from Janeway lately? It seems strange that she hasn't posted for a couple of days. Does anyone know if she's OK?


I think she said she was having computer trouble, but I may not be remembering correctly.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Oh yes, that's right. Thanks!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Barack is also a Arabic and swahili name . Funny seem to fit better.


Also Hebrew...spelled Barach. Do you now think he is Swahili?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Also Hebrew...spelled Barach. Do you now think he is Swahili?


No I do not know his nationality, just posting that the name Barack has two more meanings. His father was born in Kenya. Not taking your bait today lady. :shock:


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Rocky Don't you question anything Obama does? If he told you to take a looooong walk off a short pier, would you do it?
> 
> I take very little at face value. That is why I have so many questions. The more that comes out, the more questions I have that are not answered?


I do question what he does, I even get angry when he waivers from the Democrat ideology, I get even angrier when Republicans obstruct everything he tries to do. There are some things in politics we will never be told. I'm still wondering why we are so far in debt. One of bush's advisors just came out and said it is because Bush bankrupted us. Will he ever come forward and tell us the real reason we preemptively began a war with Iraq? It won't happen. I'd still like to know. But you reps are looking for anything that will prove that Obama is a failure, even though with our system of gov't we need both parties to work together. This is an example of one hand clapping. Unfortunately, our discussions here on KP are an example off that, neither side is really going to listen to the other, an exercise in futility. However we do keep trying, don't we?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

All tuckered out from yesterday's brouhaha, hmm? I certainly am--yesterday's battle was probably the dumbest one yet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Al you said Senate had a budget, do you know if it pass?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Found out last night that C Span had more then one site on cable. Will have to check it out if time today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> All tuckered out from yesterday's brouhaha, hmm? I certainly am--yesterday's battle was probably the dumbest one yet.


Sure we can improve on that too. We always do. :wink:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Al you said Senate had a budget, do you know if it pass?


I have to look it up, but I thought they had passed a budget last weekend. At least it's a start.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I do question what he does, I even get angry when he waivers from the Democrat ideology, I get even angrier when Republicans obstruct everything he tries to do. There are some things in politics we will never be told. I'm still wondering why we are so far in debt. One of bush's advisors just came out and said it is because Bush bankrupted us. Will he ever come forward and tell us the real reason we preemptively began a war with Iraq?


I've always assumed the second Iraqi war happened we because needed a semi-friendly country in which to park our troops. And up until then Iraq was one of the more moderate Middle Eastern countries--but of course marching in their and toppling their leader changed all that in a hurry.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sure we can improve on that too. We always do. :wink:


 Let's go for the gold today! :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Rocky and Off2knit, it's my understanding from several news reports that Stevens was being dragged out to a car by looters who realized he was alive and took him to a hospital. There were no EMTs at the scene.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Barack is also a Arabic and swahili name . Funny seem to fit better.


This doesn't seem so strange when you remember the President's father was from Kenya.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Rocky and Off2knit, it's my understanding from several news reports that Stevens was being dragged out to a car by looters who realized he was alive and took him to a hospital. There were no EMTs at the scene.


Don't even like to think about it. The fact that Stevens stayed in a smoke-filled room until he died shows how how frightened he must have been--reminds me too much of 9/11 and all those people who chose to end their lives by jumping.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I took my handicapped husband and 2 grand kids to church in an electical storm today. It was wonderful. Our associate black pastor is a college coach . He brought about 10 of his football team with him today. We had the pleasure of sitting by them . We took the Lord's supper after the service. Then after the kids had a egg hunt in the building because of the storm. My 10 yo grandson was shy and let the other kids get all the eggs. He only got 2 and the others got a basket full. I asked him why he only got 2. He said he didn't want to be rude and knock everyone down. Sweet boy. How was your service today SS? We have been watching the TV show on the Bible with our son tonight.


Both Good Friday and Easter services were lovely. My church, built in 1878, has been remodeled and is now light and airy. Very welcoming even before there are people there. The Good Friday service was followed by the stations of the Cross which my church performs on every Friday during Lent. I guess they snuck that extra one in on Good Friday because it's very moving, and after all, it was Good Friday.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

This is a summary statement of 3/23/13 of the Senate budget. I have not read more.


Washington D.C.Today, Senator Patty Murray (D-WA), Chairman of the Senate Budget Committee, released the following statement after the Concurrent Resolution on the Budget for Fiscal Year 2014 passed the U.S. Senate by a vote of 50-49. The Senate Budget puts the economy and the middle class first while tackling the deficit and debt responsibly and keeping the promises made to seniors, families, and communities. 

I am proud of the work we did in the Budget Committee and on the Senate floor to write, debate, and pass a responsible budget plan that puts economic growth and the middle class first. I want to especially thank the many people across the country who shared their stories, ideas, and priorities with us as we put this budget together.

The Senate Budget takes the balanced and responsible approach to tackling our fiscal and economic challenges that the vast majority of families across the country support. This budget replaces sequestration in a balanced way to protect jobs and the economy. It invests in broad-based economic growth and job-creation. It tackles our deficit and debt responsibly through an equal mix of spending cuts and new revenue raised by closing tax loopholes and ending wasteful deductions that benefit the wealthiest Americans and biggest corporations. And it keeps the promises weve made to our seniors, families, and communities. 

While it is clear that the policies, values, and priorities of the Senate Budget are very different than those articulated in the House Budget, I know the American people are expecting us to work together to end the gridlock and find common ground, and I plan to continue doing exactly that. 

I spoke with Chairman Ryan after his budget passed the House to congratulate him and continue our conversation about moving this process forward. I am confident that if Republicans join Democrats at the table and are truly ready to compromise, we can get to the balanced and bipartisan deal that the American people expect and deserve.

Click here to read the full text of Chairman Murrays speech concluding debate on the Senate Budget resolution.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Both Good Friday and Easter services were lovely. My church, built in 1878, has been remodeled and is now light and airy. Very welcoming even before there are people there. The Good Friday service was followed by the stations of the Cross which my church performs on every Friday during Lent. I guess they snuck that extra one in on Good Friday because it's very moving, and after all, it was Good Friday.


I enjoyed Easter Mass too--so many people crowded in that some fifty or so had to stand the entire time. But the Bishop was there and said a few words, which was a real treat.


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually that's a misconception. A future President can be born abroad as long as both parents are American citizens--in fact, Romney was born in Mexico. Check wiki.answers.


Obama's father was not an American citizen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I have to look it up, but I thought they had passed a budget last weekend. At least it's a start.


If you find out something please let me know.Yes it would be a start, somewhere they need to get going. It's enough already.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I heard on NPR this morning that there was an Easter egg roll at the White House this morning. Where did the news come from that it was canceled? It was privately funded.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Jodif77 said:


> Obama's father was not an American citizen.


You're right, it explains why the question of whether he was or was not born in Hawaii seems so critical to some.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> If you find out something please let me know.Yes it would be a start, somewhere they need to get going. It's enough already.


Sorry Al didn't read before posted. Well it seems Senate at least is getting something done.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I heard on NPR this morning that there was an Easter egg roll at the White House this morning. Where did the news come from that it was canceled? It was privately funded.


I read that on Yahoo News. I guess the eggs and things were paid for by private donations, but of course the security involved costs big bucks. Still, it sounds like things went well and the kids had fun.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry Al didn't read before posted. Well it seems Senate at least is getting something done.


Maybe something positive will come from this beginning. Maybe the thought of Easter, Spring, and new beginnings will put everyone in an optimistic mood. Wouldn't it be nice to see the breaking of gridlock??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I heard on NPR this morning that there was an Easter egg roll at the White House this morning. Where did the news come from that it was canceled? It was privately funded.


I heard it on a news cast don't remember which one. But glad to heard littles one where not disappointed.

Seem a lot of kids in Washington to visit White House for Spring Break, disappointed they could not see it. Feel bad for them as most school children now have to fund their trips. Schools no longer does it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Maybe something positive will come from this beginning. Maybe the thought of Easter, Spring, and new beginnings will put everyone in an optimistic mood. Wouldn't it be nice to see the breaking of gridlock??


Do you mean here or in Washington? :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Maybe something positive will come from this beginning. Maybe the thought of Easter, Spring, and new beginnings will put everyone in an optimistic mood. Wouldn't it be nice to see the breaking of gridlock??


Oh am so with you on that one, sure all of America wishes that no matter what party. Getting sick of the whole thing.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Do you mean here or in Washington? :-D


Generally speaking, I hope the mood is pervasive.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Generally speaking, I hope the mood is pervasive.


 :thumbup: and I hope that goes for North Korea as well! The Bishop had us pray for them yesterday, hope it does some good.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Heard this on the news this morning, too. I don't know exactly where Country Bumpkins is.

Crews recovered about 12,000 barrels of oil and water after a crude oil pipeline ruptured in central Arkansas, officials said Saturday.

An ExxonMobil pipeline sprung a leak Friday afternoon in Mayflower, a small city about 20 miles northwest of Little Rock.

ExxonMobil and local officials said in a Saturday news release that they suspected a few thousand barrels of oil spilled but are preparing a response for more than 10,000 barrels "to be conservative."

Authorities are still investigating the cause of the spill. The city said Saturday that it recommended that 22 area homes be evacuated. On Friday, officials put the number of homes at dozens.

Crews have mobilized more than a dozen vacuum trucks to the site to clean up the oil, according to the news release.

Professional hygienist authorities are also monitoring air quality, officials said. There are precautions in place to keep oil away from nearby Lake Conway, the news release said.

Officials said earlier the pipeline has since been shut off. Oil spilled onto the road and lawns, but it's unclear exactly how much.

"The last 24 hours have been really trying," Ryan Senia, a Mayflower resident ordered to evacuate, told CBS affiliate KTHV-TV in Little Rock on Saturday.

Arkansas Department of Emergency Management spokesman Brandon Morris initially said oil had reached nearby Lake Conway, but he later said that was incorrect.

ExxonMobil says it's investigating and working with local authorities in clean-up efforts. The company says the breach was in a pipeline that originates in Illinois and carries crude oil to the Texas Gulf Coast.

"Well we could see oil running down the road like a river," Joe Bradley, another Mayflower resident ordered to evacuate, told KTHV.

Bradley said he was unaware of the pipeline and only lives four to five homes down from the rupture. He said he is fearful of the effects on his 8-year-old daughter.

"Is she supposed to ride her bicycle out here playing with kids out here?" Bradley asked.


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Fortunately or unfortunately you and the other ladies here are not Stevens' mother. There is no doubt that his parents have a copy of the autopsy report and know, more or less, what happened in their son's final moments. If they choose to make that information public, fine. Until that happens their privacy should be respected.


This man was our representative. And if this is what can happen to an American citizen overseas dont you think people should be warned? 
Or would you prefer to say "dont go there you might get hurt".

Your the one trying to make it about the depravity, I'm trying to get across the gravity. Everyone has a different idea about how bad, bad is. What's going to make people demand an answer; he died in a fire or he was killed and brutalized? Both deserve an answer but only the latter demands one.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Jodif77 said:


> This man was our representative. And if this is what can happen to an American citizen overseas dont you think people should be warned?
> Or would you prefer to say "dont go there you might get hurt".
> 
> Your the one trying to make it about the depravity, I'm trying to get across the gravity. Everyone has a different idea about how bad, bad is. What's going to make people demand an answer; he died in a fire or he was killed and brutalized? Both deserve an answer but only the latter demands one.


Well, then I'll leave the investigation to others--no way I'd even be tempted to go into that area anyway, not for a million dollars. Quite honestly the whole subject upsets me terribly, and I don't want a repeat of the bad dreams I had last night. Carry on without me on this one, ladies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Heard this on the news this morning, too. I don't know exactly where Country Bumpkins is.
> 
> Crews recovered about 12,000 barrels of oil and water after a crude oil pipeline ruptured in central Arkansas, officials said Saturday.
> 
> ...


wow those people will be feeling the affects of that one for a long time. sure wouldn't want to wake up and see that. I am sure no matter how they clean it up a lot will leak into the ground. What a mess.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The problem is that the Democratic version of compromise is do it my way or else.


How true, joeysomma. And if the Republicans don't want to do everything the Democrats want they are called obstructionists.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> wow those people will be feeling the affects of that one for a long time. sure wouldn't want to wake up and see that. I am sure no matter how they clean it up a lot will leak into the ground. What a mess.


I know. If I owned a home in the area I'd be bawling right now--safety concerns AND seeing the value of my property take a nosedive. I hope these folks receive fair compensation from Exxon or whoever is responsible.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Watch C Span when investagated committee on what happen in Benghazi. When Clinton was ask what had happen with her department and what had been done to help at the Embassy. She response's with Let get pass that. 

Lost all respect for her. Could not even answer any of the questions. Also did not approve of the people who fawned over her, but ask no questions of what had happen.

She is now into compaigning for President, after that wouldn't vote for her even if she is the only one running.

Do not think we will have any answers to what happen until this Administration has left the White house, and even then may not for years to come.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Part of Senator Patty Murray (D-WA) statement:
> 
> "I am confident that if Republicans join Democrats at the table and are truly ready to compromise, we can get to the balanced and bipartisan deal that the American people expect and deserve.
> 
> The problem is that the Democratic version of compromise is do it my way or else.


I'm sure the Democrats feel the exact same way. It's a little easier to blame the republicans since they have very publicly stated numerous times and from more than one voice that they intend to obstruct. I haven't heard them retract these statements.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> How true, joeysomma. And if the Republicans don't want to do everything the Democrats want they are called obstructionists.


Because they are--by their own admission. And they're proud of it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Part of Senator Patty Murray (D-WA) statement:
> 
> "I am confident that if Republicans join Democrats at the table and are truly ready to compromise, we can get to the balanced and bipartisan deal that the American people expect and deserve.
> 
> The problem is that the Democratic version of compromise is do it my way or else.


I feel that is true. Compromise is not in their interest. I put the blame of most of it on Harry Reid. I wish he would be removed, but don't see that happening any time soon. But at least they pass a budget.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Because they are--by their own admission. And they're proud of it!


I don't think that, Al I think they really want a balance budget, The Dem's seem to feel that as they are in control they can have it their way. There are two sides to every thing.

I just want them to come to the table and come to some agreement on the whole thing. I also want the President to under stand that he has to get it together and be a part of it. 
Not sit in the White House and feel he does not have to do anything.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm sure the Democrats feel the exact same way. It's a little easier to blame the republicans since they have very publicly stated numerous times and from more than one voice that they intend to obstruct. I haven't heard them retract these statements.


Never heard that from them, about obstructing .


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I don't think that, Al I think they really want a balance budget, The Dem's seem to feel that as they are in control they can have it their way. There are two sides to every thing.
> 
> I just want them to come to the table and come to some agreement on the whole thing. I also want the President to under stand that he has to get it together and be a part of it.
> Not sit in the White House and feel he does not have to do anything.


I wonder how you get past the statements made by prominent republicans that they will refuse to honor anything this president tries to do. It started with Mitch McConell and spread to many outspoken republicans. When they state their own intent, don't you believe them? It's a case in which I actually believe the politicians. I don't believe they are doing what the American people want them to do. They are not,doing their jobs, in my opinion.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I wonder how you get past the statements made by prominent republicans that they will refuse to honor anything this president tries to do. It started with Mitch McConell and spread to many outspoken republicans. When they state their own intent, don't you believe them? It's a case in which I actually believe the politicians. I don't believe they are doing what the American people want them to do. They are not,doing their jobs, in my opinion.


I don't think any of them will come to the table and hash it out. The only ones paying for this is all of American people. If they keep going at it, the spending spree will contiue with no end in site until we do go under.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you know the penny is worth more than the dollar. Why because pennies are made with copper which has a high value right now. That is a scary thought. the dollar isn't worth the paper it is printed on.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Because they are--by their own admission. And they're proud of it!


Would you stand up against of something you disagreed with? Obstruction is not always a bad thing.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I wonder how you get past the statements made by prominent republicans that they will refuse to honor anything this president tries to do. It started with Mitch McConell and spread to many outspoken republicans. When they state their own intent, don't you believe them? It's a case in which I actually believe the politicians. I don't believe they are doing what the American people want them to do. They are not,doing their jobs, in my opinion.


The Republican representatives _are_ doing what those that voted them into office want them to do. This is to display some fiscal restraint. So, in that respect, they are doing their jobs.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Would you stand up against of something you disagreed with? Obstruction is not always a bad thing.


Yes, I understand your point, but if it's politically motivated, I see it as a bad thing. I have been critical of Obama because I think he used to cave in all the time. Go figure!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Both Good Friday and Easter services were lovely. My church, built in 1878, has been remodeled and is now light and airy. Very welcoming even before there are people there. The Good Friday service was followed by the stations of the Cross which my church performs on every Friday during Lent. I guess they snuck that extra one in on Good Friday because it's very moving, and after all, it was Good Friday.


That sounds lovely. My church has been in town since the 30's . We were in the middle of town but grew out of it. We sold it and moved out of town . The building is metal and brick to save money. It is nice tho. Later we ( members) built a gym onto it for the kids to have activities in. We have alot of kids. We are able to have a children's pastor for the 1-6. Also a youth pastor for the 7-12. That is were our egg hunt was yesterday because of the rain.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Heard this on the news this morning, too. I don't know exactly where Country Bumpkins is.
> 
> Crews recovered about 12,000 barrels of oil and water after a crude oil pipeline ruptured in central Arkansas, officials said Saturday.
> 
> ...


I live about 60 miles or so from the pipeline break. If you have seen it on the news it is terrible. Oil is up to the houses and fear of it getting into the Conway Lake that is used for drinking water. Prayer are needed for this town.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

After some days of reading this strand of back and forth, I realize the huge differences in philosophy on social and political issues. Maybe even further is that we have basic differences on how we view how our country began so many years ago. I am retiring from this and and few other "discussions" as I do not believe there is any mid point. Peace.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The Republicans want a balanced budget. The Democrats want to spend, spend, spend, borrow more, and raise taxes.
> 
> Which one is best for our Country? Which one would be best for your personal finances?


I don't understand economics, but my personal finances are not the same as the financial aspects of running a government, in my opinion. The republicans don't really want a balanced budget if the only thing they want to do is cut spending. We need more revenue. Everything costs more every year. How can you expect to keep cutting when we're operating many programs that have already been reduced? When do you get to a point at which simply cutting spending doesn't "cut it?" Austerity measures put into place in Europe have not worked. Doesn't that mean something? 
We have an opposing view of what should be done. It sounds sensible to say cut spending, but even then nobody agrees on what should be cut. Does cutting spending help the economy? Maybe that's not best for right now.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The Republicans want a balanced budget. The Democrats want to spend, spend, spend, borrow more, and raise taxes.
> 
> Which one is best for our Country? Which one would be best for your personal finances?


Here is an interesting site if you are beginning to wonder how to navigate this new ACA.

http://www.nrcc.org/living-under-obamacare/


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Part of Senator Patty Murray (D-WA) statement:
> 
> "I am confident that if Republicans join Democrats at the table and are truly ready to compromise, we can get to the balanced and bipartisan deal that the American people expect and deserve.
> 
> The problem is that the Democratic version of compromise is do it my way or else.


As is the Republican version of compromise.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> After some days of reading this strand of back and forth, I realize the huge differences in philosophy on social and political issues. Maybe even further is that we have basic differences on how we view how our country began so many years ago. I am retiring from this and and few other "discussions" as I do not believe there is any mid point. Peace.


Oh I so wanted to hear your side of it. You seem to fit your name. I hope you will reconsider. I want to know about your side. I found it interesting what little you posted. I never knew there was a middle ground before, and you seem to have a lot of knowledge that I for one can learn about.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Watch C Span when investagated committee on what happen in Benghazi. When Clinton was ask what had happen with her department and what had been done to help at the Embassy. She response's with Let get pass that.
> 
> Lost all respect for her. Could not even answer any of the questions. Also did not approve of the people who fawned over her, but ask no questions of what had happen.
> 
> ...


He was not at the embassy, he was at an isolated consulate.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> Here is an interesting site if you are beginning to wonder how to navigate this new ACA.
> 
> http://www.nrcc.org/living-under-obamacare/


Really? From the nrcc?
I believe every state ought to be publishing an easy-to-read handbook for every citizen about how the ACA will work in his/her state.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> The Republican representatives _are_ doing what those that voted them into office want them to do. This is to display some fiscal restraint. So, in that respect, they are doing their jobs.


Their favorability rating is very low does that meant that they are doing what their constituents want? They are not doing their jobs the ones they voted in office to do.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What do you mean it didn't happen?


He wasn't raped or sodomized. I got my info from my BIL - a Lt. Col in the Army, dean of the medical school at Fort Rucker and 2nd assistant to the Attorney General.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am in central Arkansas. Central time 1:03. Just a little sleepy .


I have family in McGehee. Is that close to you?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't understand economics, but my personal finances are not the same as the financial aspects of running a government, in my opinion. The republicans don't really want a balanced budget if the only thing they want to do is cut spending. We need more revenue. Everything costs more every year. How can you expect to keep cutting when we're operating many programs that have already been reduced? When do you get to a point at which simply cutting spending doesn't "cut it?" Austerity measures put into place in Europe have not worked. Doesn't that mean something?
> We have an opposing view of what should be done. It sounds sensible to say cut spending, but even then nobody agrees on what should be cut. Does cutting spending help the economy? Maybe that's not best for right now.


Al do not agree with you about Europe, check out what Greece, Portugal, Italy and Spain. All have borrowed more then they should of. They bankrupt their countries and now are in deep recession. If you borrow more than you take in that is what will happen . They are now in Austerity programs which is having the same affect. You over spend you borrow, you can't pay back, then you have to do with less, which cause stagnant.
It is the same if you where over spending, and borrowing from the bank, bills come due you have to cut back some where or go bankrupt.

Our goverment is now doing the same as these other countries. We can not pay what we owe.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Al do not agree with you about Europe, check out what Greece, Portugal, Italy and Spain. All have borrowed more then they should of. They bankrupt their countries and now are in deep recession. If you borrow more than you take in that is what will happen . They are now in Austerity programs which is having the same affect. You over spend you borrow, you can't pay back, then you have to do with less, which cause stagnant.
> It is the same if you where over spending, and borrowing from the bank, bills come due you have to cut back some where or go bankrupt.
> 
> Our goverment is now doing the same as these other countries. We can not pay what we owe.


Many of you will not read this because it's from the "other side." This was written 2/13, and there is a little blurb at the end about the author, if you don't know who he is.

The Biggest Republican Lie

Senate minority leader Mitch McConnell (R., Ky.) says Senate Republicans will unanimously support a balanced-budget amendment, to be unveiled Wednesday as the core of the GOP's fiscal agenda.

There's no chance of passage so why are Republicans pushing it now? "Just because something may not pass doesn't mean that the American people don't expect us to stand up and be counted for the things that we believe in," says McConnnell.

The more honest explanation is that a fight over a balanced-budget amendment could get the GOP back on the same page -- reuniting Republican government-haters with the Party's fiscal conservatives. And it could change the subject away from social issues -- women's reproductive rights, immigration, gay marriage - that have split the Party and cost it many votes.

It also gives the Party something to be for, in contrast to the upcoming fights in which its members will be voting againstcompromises to avoid the next fiscal cliff, continue funding the government, and raising the debt ceiling.

Perhaps most importantly, it advances the Republican's biggest economic lie - that the budget deficit is "the transcendent issue of our time," in McConnell's words, and that balancing the budget will solve America's economic problems.

Big lies can do great damage in a democracy. This one could help Republicans in their coming showdowns. But it could keep the economy in first gear for years, right up through the 2014 midterm elections, maybe all the way to the next presidential election.

Perhaps this has occurred to McConnell and other Republicans.

Here's the truth: After the housing bubble burst, American consumers had to pull in their belts so tightly that consumption plummeted -- which in turn fueled unemployment. Consumer spending accounts for 70 percent of economic activity in the U.S. No business can keep people employed without enough customers, and none will hire people back until consumers return.

That meant government had to step in as consumer of last resort -- which it did, but not enough to make up for the gaping shortfall in consumer demand.

The result has been one of the most anemic recoveries on record. In the three years after the Great Recession ended, economic growth averaged only 2.2 percent per year. In the last quarter of 2012 the economy contracted. Almost no one believes it will grow much more than 2 percent this year.

In the wake of the previous ten recessions the U.S. economy grew twice as fast on average -- 4.6 percent per year. It used to be that the deeper the recession, the faster the bounce back. The Great Depression bottomed out in 1933. In 1934, the economy grew more than 8 percent; in 1935, 8.2 percent; in 1936, almost 14 percent.

Not this time. Unemployment is still sky high. The current official rate of 7.9 percent doesn't include 8 million people (5.6 percent of the workforce) working part-time who'd rather be working full time. Nor those too discouraged even to look for work. The ratio of workers to non-workers in the adult population is lower than any time in the last thirty years -- and that's hardly explained by boomer retirements.

Wages continue to drop because the only way many Americans can find (or keep) jobs is by settling for lower pay. Most new jobs created since the depth of the Great Recession pay less than the jobs that were lost. That's why the real median wage is now 8 percent below what it was in 2000

Republicans who say the budget deficit is responsible for this are living on another planet. Consumers still don't have the jobs and wages, nor ability to borrow, they had before the recession. So their belts are still tight. To make matters worse, the temporary cut in Social Security taxes ended January 1, subtracting an additional $1,000 from the typical American paycheck. Sales taxes are increasing in many states.

Under these circumstances, government deficits are not a problem. To the contrary, they're now essential. (Yes, we have to bring down the long-term deficit, but that's mostly a matter of reining in rising healthcare costs - which, incidentally, are beginning to slow.)

If Republicans paid attention they'd see how fast the deficit is already shrinking. It was 8.7 percent of the Gross Domestic Product in 2011. The Congressional Budget Office forecasts it will shrivel to 5.3 percent by the end of 2013 if we go over the fiscal cliff on March 1 -- and some $85 billion is cut from this year's federal budget. Even if March's fiscal cliff is avoided, the CBO expects the deficit to shrink to 5.5 percent of the GDP, in light of deficit reduction already scheduled to occur.

This is not something to celebrate. It translates into a significant drop in demand, with nothing to pick up the slack.

Look what happened in the fourth quarter of 2012. The economy contracted, largely because of a precipitous drop in defense spending. That may have been an anomaly; no one expects the economy to contract in the first quarter of 2013. But you'd be foolish to rule out a recession later this year.

The budget deficit and cumulative debt are not the "transcendent issue of our time." The transcendent issue is jobs and wages. Cutting the budget deficit now will only result in higher unemployment, lower wages, and more suffering.

ROBERT B. REICH, Chancellor's Professor of Public Policy at the University of California at Berkeley, was Secretary of Labor in the Clinton administration. Time Magazine named him one of the ten most effective cabinet secretaries of the last century. He has written thirteen books, including the best sellers "Aftershock" and "The Work of Nations." His latest is an e-book, "Beyond Outrage," now available in paperback. He is also a founding editor of the American Prospect magazine and chairman of Common Cause.

Follow Robert Reich on Twitter: www.twitter.com/RBReich


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

check it out a lot of left sites say what you have posted. 
Then went to fact check. Org. Pslosis Stretches and old McConnell Quote.

Seem most of this is Pelosis spin on and old McConnell Quote. 
As to what Mc Connell really said . 
then read what he really said. 
Would refee you to that site to. As havae said two sides to ever story.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Many of you will not read this because it's from the "other side." This was written 2/13, and there is a little blurb at the end about the author, if you don't know who he is.
> 
> The Biggest Republican Lie
> 
> ...


Read it and found it interesting, as this is the same thing that has happen in Spain, Italy, Greece, Ireland, and is on the verg of happening in Germany. Cyrus has all ready gone down.They are all in Recession. Over spent and now bills have come due.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> He was not at the embassy, he was at an isolated consulate.


Rocky do not know where you get your information from, but you may want to check it.

He was in the Embassy compound when attacked.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry, but Internet was off for some reason so went to Verizon's store--says I'm now fixed! Yea as have a lot of reading to catch up!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Read it and found it interesting, as this is the same thing that has happen in Spain, Italy, Greece, Ireland, and is on the verg of happening in Germany. Cyrus has all ready gone down.They are all in Recession. Over spent and now bills have come due.


I read it, seemed very sensible. Don't really understand economics, but it was obvious that this latest super-recession affected the whole world, not just us. I've always had the feeling it had something to do with too much credit backed up by absolutely nothing. The Stock Market Crash of '29 was fueled in part by folks buying stocks on the margin, and the recent real estate boom/crash was probably an example of the same forces at work. Living in California we had front row seats for this amazing game, and now we can stare at all the half-finished buildings and housing developments that were left in its wake.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry, but Internet was off for some reason so went to Verizon's store--says I'm now fixed! Yea as have a lot of reading to catch up!


Welcome back, Janeway. We missed you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> He was not at the embassy, he was at an isolated consulate.


did a check you were right , consulate, I was wrong. Should learn to check my facts.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Many of you will not read this because it's from the "other side." This was written 2/13, and there is a little blurb at the end about the author, if you don't know who he is.
> 
> The Biggest Republican Lie
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Welcome back, Janeway. We missed you!


Thanks as I missed everyone too.

Here is what I worked on when not busy with Easter!


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I missed everyone too.
> 
> Here is what I worked on when not busy with Easter!


What did you use in between the front and back?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> Obama Kids Enjoy 3rd Luxury Vacation in a Month
> How much taxpayer is going into this? What I find particularly disturbing is that it has been removed from the Daily Mail and the NY Post. I tried to find out how these vacations were being paid, but could not get definite info. However, a large part of the cost is directly on the taxpayer due to the necessary costly security and staff to chaperone
> 3/18/2013
> America is going bankrupt. Obama says he has no money for Whitehouse tours. But he doesn't mind spending a great deal of our money to send his children to the Bahamas.
> ...


I believe we, as taxpayers, pay for all the security and all transportation costs. The Obamas pay for place to stay, meals, any personal items, etc. The Obama girls are off skiing again to round out their spring vacation. They only spent a few days in the Bahamas, thus adding to the taxpayers' cost.

Biden is also taking his 3rd vacation of the year in SC at a golf resort.

So much for the sequestra hurting members of our government.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Did you know the penny is worth more than the dollar. Why because pennies are made with copper which has a high value right now. That is a scary thought. the dollar isn't worth the paper it is printed on.


Just how much is a copper penny worth?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

PattyAnn said:


> What did you use in between the front and back?


Low loft batting from Joann's when they have it on sale at 50% off. After it is washed, it will not be wrinkled! People love them and they are cheap to make and wear well and are warm!

I try to keep several made to give as gifts, but it seems nearly all of our child bearing women in our church are expecting so they are keeping me busy!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I missed everyone too.
> 
> Here is what I worked on when not busy with Easter!


The yarn that went in the charity shawl looks very familiar--I used the same stuff or something very similar to knit a baby blanket in January. Looks like yours is coming out much nicer than mine did!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Rocky do not know where you get your information from, but you may want to check it.
> 
> He was in the Embassy compound when attacked.


 ABC News

http://abcnews.go.com/International/libya-consulate-hit-attacks-lasted-hours/story?id=17215154#.UVnYvyHD8zs


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> *Groan* Can the GOPers PLEASE stop talking about how Stevens was sexually assaulted before he died? There is no proof one way or the other (and frankly I doubt anyone was in the mood for a little nooky in a smoke-filled building that was literally burning to the ground), and it seems incredibly insensitive to Stevens' parents and family to go on and on about his final moments. If it was your son or brother, would you appreciate people going into the lurid details like this?


I'm not saying it did or did not happen. It does not have to be a sexual organ that is used for an act to be considered rape or sexual assault.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> I thought this was a public site where anyone could post if you belonged to Knitting Paradise - not an anarchy.


Thank you!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> Perhaps not deliberately 'put' them at risk...but certainly left them at risk, deliberately. Criminal negligence, perhaps? If it were someone I loved, I'd not be satisfied with the events that unfolded, or with anything that happened after...especially the explanation and deceptions. Dereliction of duty by the WH? Traitorous? No nice way to explain it.


Exactly momeee. Definitely "left them at risk, deliberately". The security at the consulate should never have been reduced, especially in this part of the world. The British closed their embassy and the Red Cross closed their offices months before 9/11. Our government knew this, knew of the previous attacks on the consulate, and still reduced security in one of the 5 most dangerous places in the world. Why? Too many questions, not enough answers.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

medusa said:


> Thank you!


It depends on what side you are on. If you are a rightie carte blanch..........progressive, not so much


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> You are talking to the wrong person.


Hi Rocky,
She is correct -Janeway wrote that comment. I believe it can be found on page11.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> I do question what he does, I even get angry when he waivers from the Democrat ideology, I get even angrier when Republicans obstruct everything he tries to do. There are some things in politics we will never be told. I'm still wondering why we are so far in debt. One of bush's advisors just came out and said it is because Bush bankrupted us. Will he ever come forward and tell us the real reason we preemptively began a war with Iraq? It won't happen. I'd still like to know. But you reps are looking for anything that will prove that Obama is a failure, even though with our system of gov't we need both parties to work together. This is an example of one hand clapping. Unfortunately, our discussions here on KP are an example off that, neither side is really going to listen to the other, an exercise in futility. However we do keep trying, don't we?


We are in debt because we spend way more than we take in. This is not new in politics, has been going on for decades.

I'll take Hillary's point of view on Benghazi and place it on the war with Iraq. What got us into Iraq - What does it matter now? It happened, lets move on.

I agree, we do need both parties to work together, but both parties do not want to work together. This is why nothing gets done in Congress. Both sides are acting like grade school children and need to be punished. I vote for no work, no pay. If put into effect, Washington will be up and running in no time.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I'm sure the Democrats feel the exact same way. It's a little easier to blame the republicans since they have very publicly stated numerous times and from more than one voice that they intend to obstruct. I haven't heard them retract these statements.


I don't see how they can compromise on the budget. The Republicans put forth a plan that will balance the budget in 10 years. The Democrats put forth a plan with no balancing of the budget. They are just as far apart as ever.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Rocky do not know where you get your information from, but you may want to check it.
> 
> He was in the Embassy compound when attacked.


Yarnie, Rocky is correct. Stevens was at the consulate. He came from the Embassy in Tripoli to have a meeting with the Turkish representative at the consulate. Why they met at the consulate opens up a whole bunch of questions that were not answered.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

medusa said:


> Hi Rocky,
> She is correct -Janeway wrote that comment. I believe it can be found on page11.


I DO APOLOGIZE.....excuse me Joeysmama,
then I'll pose the same question to Janeway/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I have family in McGehee. Is that close to you?


About 3o miles away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> ABC News
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/International/libya-consulate-hit-attacks-lasted-hours/story?id=17215154#.UVnYvyHD8zs


I know said i was wrong on page 63. sorry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, Rocky is correct. Stevens was at the consulate. He came from the Embassy in Tripoli to have a meeting with the Turkish representative at the consulate. Why they met at the consulate opens up a whole bunch of questions that were not answered.


I know Rocky was right said so on page 63


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I DO APOLOGIZE.....excuse me Joeysmama,
> then I'll pose the same question to Janeway/


Well, what are you saying I said on page 11? I could not find anything!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, what are you saying I said on page 11? I could not find anything!


you said that Jews profit from Christmas how?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Just how much is a copper penny worth?


don't know really but with copper prices going up and the dollars is only at .43 on the dollar. I would think if you have 100 pennies they have to be worth more than one dollar that now does not have any backing on it except the paper it is printed on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Rocky I apologize as i have said on pagae 63 I was wrong.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> did a check you were right , consulate, I was wrong. Should learn to check my facts.


I certainly have to and it takes me awhile to sift through all the stuff on the internet. Sometimes there is too much stuff out there.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> About 3o miles away.


My mother was raised in Gillett and we would visit my grandparents every summer. I always looked forward to visiting them on the farm and seeing all the people there. We fished in Arkansas River - well, I didn't - I played but others fished!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> My mother was raised in Gillett and we would visit my grandparents every summer. I always looked forward to visiting them on the farm and seeing all the people there. We fished in Arkansas River - well, I didn't - I played but others fished!


Fishing in the Arkansas River is scary! too much whirling around. I don't blame you for not going fishing there. Did you very go to the Gillett **** dinner? I would never eat a raccoon. UGH But it is a big deal. alot of farming in that part of Ark. We are in the timber lands plus cotton and soybeans fields on the south side of us.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Fishing in the Arkansas River is scary! too much whirling around. I don't blame you for not going fishing there. Did you very go to the Gillett **** dinner? I would never eat a raccoon. UGH But it is a big deal. alot of farming in that part of Ark. We are in the timber lands plus cotton and soybeans fields on the south side of us.


I did not go but I so remember my grandmother talking about them! And one year, Bill Clinton (when he was governor) attended the **** supper. I heard that raccoon is somewhat greasy. I could never figure out where they got all those raccoons! My grandparents grew rice, soybeans and sorghum. The rice field was close to the house and I remember that there were water moccasins (sp?) roaming that place. Being a city girl from Dallas, TX, every visit was a learning experience for me. I still have several relatives living there - Lehmans, Holzhauers, Krafts. That side of my family was German.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I did not go but I so remember my grandmother talking about them! And one year, Bill Clinton (when he was governor) attended the **** supper. I heard that raccoon is somewhat greasy. I could never figure out where they got all those raccoons! My grandparents grew rice, soybeans and sorghum. The rice field was close to the house and I remember that there were water moccasins (sp?) roaming that place. Being a city girl from Dallas, TX, every visit was a learning experience for me. I still have several relatives living there - Lehmans, Holzhauers, Krafts. That side of my family was German.


If I had to live where there were water moccasins or other poisonous snakes I would be in the house all the time! We have raccoons roaming around all the time, but I don't think anyone could get me to eat one! It's a rodent, after all!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Hay ladies - quick question - is there a way to search for a pattern as opposed to posting a question? Let's say I'd like to find a pattern for a bias knitted scarf. Is there a way to type that in somewhere on this site and patterns miraculously appear? Thank you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I did not go but I so remember my grandmother talking about them! And one year, Bill Clinton (when he was governor) attended the **** supper. I heard that raccoon is somewhat greasy. I could never figure out where they got all those raccoons! My grandparents grew rice, soybeans and sorghum. The rice field was close to the house and I remember that there were water moccasins (sp?) roaming that place. Being a city girl from Dallas, TX, every visit was a learning experience for me. I still have several relatives living there - Lehmans, Holzhauers, Krafts. That side of my family was German.


I remember when Clinton and Huckleby went to the **** supper. I have thought the same thing. They must raise them. It was cotton fields here but the soy and corn have taken it's place. Rice is still here too . Our parents picked cotton when they were young during the Depression. We have the water moccasins or Cotton mouths here. They scare me to death . I am sure you have seen Copperheads too. We lived in town went I was growing up but always went to my grandparents on the weekends. Grapevine is where they lived until my parents bought land and moved them to town with us. Did you have a bag swing or tire swing to play on at your grand parents?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If I had to live where there were water moccasins or other poisonous snakes I would be in the house all the time! We have raccoons roaming around all the time, but I don't think anyone could get me to eat one! It's a rodent, after all!


Me either or a possum. Ahhha ugh.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> If I had to live where there were water moccasins or other poisonous snakes I would be in the house all the time! We have raccoons roaming around all the time, but I don't think anyone could get me to eat one! It's a rodent, after all!


Funny story - since we were deathly afraid of snakes, my grandparents would put some type of pesticide dust on the grass before we got there and told us that it would keep the snakes away. Actually, it was for the mosquitos. When I was in my 30's, I mentioned remembering that to my mom and that is when she told me it was for mosquitos. I was dumbfounded at first and then started laughing!!! Good one, grandma!!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me either or a possum. Ahhha ugh.


We have plenty of those, too. Many years ago, our neighbor came running over one day to get my husband because hers was out of town. Her scrappy little dog had caught a possum and deposited it ever so neatly at the bottom of her stairs on the new white carpet. He was so proud. She couldn't bear to pick it up, so she came over to get my husband to do it.

You can try to do a search on KP for a topic or pattern. Click on search at the top of the page.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Funny story - since we were deathly afraid of snakes, my grandparents would put some type of pesticide dust on the grass before we got there and told us that it would keep the snakes away. Actually, it was for the mosquitos. When I was in my 30's, I mentioned remembering that to my mom and that is when she told me it was for mosquitos. I was dumbfounded at first and then started laughing!!! Good one, grandma!!


It was probably corn starch or baking soda and if you felt protected, it worked!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I remember when Clinton and Huckleby went to the **** supper. I have thought the same thing. They must raise them. It was cotton fields here but the soy and corn have taken it's place. Rice is still here too . Our parents picked cotton when they were young during the Depression. We have the water moccasins or Cotton mouths here. They scare me to death . I am sure you have seen Copperheads too. We lived in town went I was growing up but always went to my grandparents on the weekends. Grapevine is where they lived until my parents bought land and moved them to town with us. Did you have a bag swing or tire swing to play on at your grand parents?


We called them cotton mouths also - I typed water moccasins because not everyone knows what a cotton mouth is. Would you believe the first time I saw a copperhead was in our garage in Dallas? We lived behind a few fields then. But, they can still be found here if you live near a greenbelt of some sort. Ugly guys.

We did have a swing but was a wooden plank and tied to the big tree in the back yard. I got a splinter in my leg from that swing once.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

I have enjoyed the conversation but a television show and knitting calls me. Have a great evening, everyone!!!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> We have plenty of those, too. Many years ago, our neighbor came running over one day to get my husband because hers was out of town. Her scrappy little dog had caught a possum and deposited it ever so neatly at the bottom of her stairs on the new white carpet. He was so proud. She couldn't bear to pick it up, so she came over to get my husband to do it.
> 
> You can try to do a search on KP for a topic or pattern. Click on search at the top of the page.


Thank you - I kept going to patterns and just could not find what I wanted. I'm also lazy - what can I say?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Thank you - I kept going to patterns and just could not find what I wanted. I'm also lazy - what can I say?


Try Ravelry advanced search.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> We have plenty of those, too. Many years ago, our neighbor came running over one day to get my husband because hers was out of town. Her scrappy little dog had caught a possum and deposited it ever so neatly at the bottom of her stairs on the new white carpet. He was so proud. She couldn't bear to pick it up, so she came over to get my husband to do it.
> 
> You can try to do a search on KP for a topic or pattern. Click on search at the top of the page.


Funny story about a possum. We live in the country and have a burning pile. A few years ago I went to burn and a possum was lying down by the fire. I thought the Airedales had killed him. I picked him up with my shovel and tossed him in the fire. Later I got to thinking about the fire and I went to check on it. I was thinking how I could probably smell it cooking so I held my nose so I wouldn't smell it. I went to fire and could not see the possum burning. Then I thought about how stupid I was. It was playing possum on me and I could have been the woods on fire. Thank God I didn't burn us up! They are too ugly! lol With those teeth.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Try Ravelry advanced search.


Thanks, that I do know!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny story about a possum. We live in the country and have a burning pile. A few years ago I went to burn and a possum was lying down by the fire. I thought the Airedales had killed him. I picked him up with my shovel and tossed him in the fire. Later I got to thinking about the fire and I went to check on it. I was thinking how I could probably smell it cooking so I held my nose so I wouldn't smell it. I went to fire and could not see the possum burning. Then I thought about how stupid I was. It was playing possum on me and I could have been the woods on fire. Thank God I didn't burn us up! They are too ugly! lol With those teeth.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Now that is funny. Have you seen the commercial where the family has a possum as a pet and it plays dead! Really cute. Okay now I'm really going.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

We have raccoons here, and frankly I wouldn't mind if there was a bounty on them. I'm not sure exactly where their nest (den?) is, but I see them clawing their way down the trees at the front of the property when the sun goes down. They get into the garbage cans and scatter the trash, drop from the roof onto our balcony and nose around, chase the neighborhood cats, terrorize the dogs next door etc etc. They are major pests.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Now that is funny. Have you seen the commercial where the family has a possum as a pet and it plays dead! Really cute. Okay now I'm really going.


Good night!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> you said that Jews profit from Christmas how?


Rocky, you have got to be kidding me! Do you really do not know how?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> It was probably corn starch or baking soda and if you felt protected, it worked!


Cotton seed meal spread on the yard will keep snakes away. That is what the Indians use.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

There are two snakes around water the Cotton Mouth is poisonous, but the water moccasin is not but both will scare you. The copper head snake is very poisonous and people sometimes will lose the limb where bitten or might die. Somewhere I read that the Copper Head is ranked 5th in the world as dangerous. The cotton Mouth and the Diamond Back Rattler is in the top 10 rank as most poisonous snakes.

There are Eastern Diamond Back, Western Diamond Back,a yellow Rattler in the Grand Canyon and Ground Rattler snakes in the USA. There might be more but that is all that I can remember right now.

I do not like snakes of any kind! Spiders either nor the scorpion!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Cotton seed meal spread on the yard will keep snakes away. That is what the Indians use.


Since we live by the Arkansas River in the old days the city sprayed cotton poision for mosquitos at night. I still remember that smell. I think they outlawed it. Thanks Jane maybe I can get some cottonseed meal to spread around . There is still a cotton mill here. I didn't know that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Cotton seed meal spread on the yard will keep snakes away. That is what the Indians use.


Since we live by the Arkansas River in the old days the city sprayed cotton poision for mosquitos at night. I still remember that smell. I think they outlawed it. Thanks Jane maybe I can get some cottonseed meal to spread around . There is still a cotton mill here. I didn't know that.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> "Easy-to-read" and Obamacare is an oxymoron.


We're all entitled to our own opinions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for providing this information. A squeaker passage by the Senate, Democratic majority. Budget must also be passed by House, Republican controlled to have an effect as I understand. Am I correct?



alcameron said:


> This is a summary statement of 3/23/13 of the Senate budget. I have not read more.
> 
> Washington D.C.Today, Senator Patty Murray (D-WA), Chairman of the Senate Budget Committee, released the following statement after the Concurrent Resolution on the Budget for Fiscal Year 2014 passed the U.S. Senate by a vote of 50-49. The Senate Budget puts the economy and the middle class first while tackling the deficit and debt responsibly and keeping the promises made to seniors, families, and communities.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I'm sure the Democrats feel the exact same way. It's a little easier to blame the republicans since they have very publicly stated numerous times and from more than one voice that they intend to obstruct. I haven't heard them retract these statements.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What about the Republican filibuster? That is not an example of 'com(ing) to the table and hash(ing)it out.'



theyarnlady said:


> I don't think any of them will come to the table and hash it out. The only ones paying for this is all of American people. If they keep going at it, the spending spree will contiue with no end in site until we do go under.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The dollar is worth less than the penny until you go to the store. True?



theyarnlady said:


> Did you know the penny is worth more than the dollar. Why because pennies are made with copper which has a high value right now. That is a scary thought. the dollar isn't worth the paper it is printed on.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Unless it goes on for years compounding the problem.



thumper5316 said:


> Would you stand up against of something you disagreed with? Obstruction is not always a bad thing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The Democrats have offered spending cuts except where it will hurt the poor and middle class too much. They also suggest cutting loopholes in tax code which favor the very rich at the expense of the rest. "Which one would be best for your personal finances?" Obviously many middle class Republicans are following party rhetoric rather than their self interest.



joeysomma said:


> The Republicans want a balanced budget. The Democrats want to spend, spend, spend, borrow more, and raise taxes.
> 
> Which one is best for our Country? Which one would be best for your personal finances?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I don't understand economics, but my personal finances are not the same as the financial aspects of running a government, in my opinion. The republicans don't really want a balanced budget if the only thing they want to do is cut spending. We need more revenue. Everything costs more every year. How can you expect to keep cutting when we're operating many programs that have already been reduced? When do you get to a point at which simply cutting spending doesn't "cut it?" Austerity measures put into place in Europe have not worked. Doesn't that mean something?
> We have an opposing view of what should be done. It sounds sensible to say cut spending, but even then nobody agrees on what should be cut. Does cutting spending help the economy? Maybe that's not best for right now.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I looked at this and it is a very biased report more designed to 'prove a point' than provide information. IMHO



momeee said:


> Here is an interesting site if you are beginning to wonder how to navigate this new ACA.
> 
> http://www.nrcc.org/living-under-obamacare/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh please come back peacegoddess!



theyarnlady said:


> Oh I so wanted to hear your side of it. You seem to fit your name. I hope you will reconsider. I want to know about your side. I found it interesting what little you posted. I never knew there was a middle ground before, and you seem to have a lot of knowledge that I for one can learn about.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

All I know is that I have no way of taxing my neighbor to increase my 'revenue'. My living expenses have skyrocketed because of the increase of taxes, gasoline, food.. I have had to cut my spending to live within my means. Why can't the Federal Government do the same? 

I know that the Obama's are 'entitled' to a vacation, but it is not a right. Besides that it is poor messaging. If he keeps campaigning about how dire our economy is, and how we must raise taxes, should he not be setting an example?

I still am upset that the Easter Rolls was still held yesterday. 30,000+ people at the WH. Yes it does sell eggs to help pay for it, but what about the extra security costs? I believe it was nothing more than a photo op. To see all those cute kids running around the WH lawn, interviews...... while kids who raised money for a WH tour had their vacation ruined. But I guess those kids aren't worth as much as the Egg Roll kids.

I am also appalled that the Service Men (not sure if there were women there at the time) who were shot at Fort Hood do not get a Purple Heart. The reason is that would have to label the shooter a terrorist and that might affect his trial. Listened to an interview with a service man who was shot 7 times, and won't receive his medal. That not only is a dishonor to him, but it is a way for the Obama Administration to cut his well deserved benefits, death benefits to the fallen and the benefits for all of the other wounded. Shameful. But I guess they should 'get over it' to paraphrase Hillary.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The article posted by Robert Reich gets to the heart of the matter. Spending cuts are slowly having an effect. The true issue is the effect of increased revenues on an economy recovering from one of the deepest recessions in history. 

One of the reasons that the debt has increased exponentially is the fact that daily lives of citizens have basically not been affected. This will not be the case with spending cuts. Everyone will feel the pinch every day.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

As the economy grows, the debt is reduced. This is the part that is difficult in projections of the size of debt reduction in a given plan. Combine this growth with spending cuts.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am astonished. Janeway, please enlighten me.



Janeway said:


> Rocky, you have got to be kidding me! Do you really do not know how?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I still am upset that the Easter Rolls was still held yesterday. 30,000+ people at the WH. Yes it does sell eggs to help pay for it, but what about the extra security costs? I believe it was nothing more than a photo op. To see all those cute kids running around the WH lawn, interviews...... while kids who raised money for a WH tour had their vacation ruined. But I guess those kids aren't worth as much as the Egg Roll kids.


I seem to recall a lot of GOP moaning and groaning when it looked like the annual Easter Roll might be canceled. Now you're complaining because it wasn't canceled? I don't get it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> As the economy grows, the debt is reduced. This is the part that is difficult in projections of the size of debt reduction in a given plan. Combine this growth with spending cuts.


so where is the reduction, why is the debt growing? There is very little growth. There are still more unemployed it set at all time low. Little sprits, does not mean a real growth. How about the banks that are going bankrupt?? Have had bank closer's in this state.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> Oh please come back peacegoddess!


I really wish she would not like you , she has a handle on a lot you and I do not know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> The article posted by Robert Reich gets to the heart of the matter. Spending cuts are slowly having an effect. The true issue is the effect of increased revenues on an economy recovering from one of the deepest recessions in history.
> 
> One of the reasons that the debt has increased exponentially is the fact that daily lives of citizens have basically not been affected. This will not be the case with spending cuts. Everyone will feel the pinch every day.


You can't increase what is not there. Job's still down, less people paying taxes, more goverment hand out's, that are adding to debt.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> All I know is that I have no way of taxing my neighbor to increase my 'revenue'. My living expenses have skyrocketed because of the increase of taxes, gasoline, food.. I have had to cut my spending to live within my means. Why can't the Federal Government do the same?
> 
> I know that the Obama's are 'entitled' to a vacation, but it is not a right. Besides that it is poor messaging. If he keeps campaigning about how dire our economy is, and how we must raise taxes, should he not be setting an example?
> 
> ...


You and I both know why. They don't even know how to cut the wasteful spending let alone do a budget.

I wonder why they do not think the men at Fort Hood do not deserve a Purple Heart.They say the cut the military budget, but so far it only affects the lower end men and women who serve this country. Funny how that is always the way isn't it.

I don't blame you for being upset about the egg hunt. 
First he said he could not hold it because of the sequester, then the White House tours closed because of the FBI. No ryme or reason for it all.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Rocky, you have got to be kidding me! Do you really do not know how?


I am Jewish and have no idea how, would you care to elaborate?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Tax loopholes are nothing more than rules determining deductions with which one doesn't agree. If you don't like them contact your representative.

However, I've been told that ,since obama has won the election, one should just suck it up and keep quiet as he knows what's best for all of us.



joeysomma said:


> What spending cuts? Cutting tax loopholes is raising taxes. What loopholes?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please explain. Thank you.



theyarnlady said:


> I really wish she would not like you , she has a handle on a lot you and I do not know.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> All I know is that I have no way of taxing my neighbor to increase my 'revenue'. My living expenses have skyrocketed because of the increase of taxes, gasoline, food.. I have had to cut my spending to live within my means. Why can't the Federal Government do the same?
> 
> I know that the Obama's are 'entitled' to a vacation, but it is not a right. Besides that it is poor messaging. If he keeps campaigning about how dire our economy is, and how we must raise taxes, should he not be setting an example?
> 
> ...


Purple Heart Medal
Criteria: Awarded as an entitlement entitled upon being killed or wounded in a manner meeting the specific criteria of AR 600-8-22: (1) In any action against an enemy of the U.S.; (2) In any action with an opposing armed force of a foreign country in which the Armed Forces of the U.S. are or have been engaged; (3) While serving with friendly foreign forces engaged in an armed conflict against an opposing armed force in which the U.S. is not a belligerent party; (4) As a result of an act of any such enemy of opposing armed forces; (5) As the result of an act of any hostile foreign force; (6) After March 28, 1973, as a result of an international terrorist attack against the U.S.; (7) After March 28, 1973, as a result of military operations, while serving outside the territory of the U.S. as part of a peacekeeping force; (8) After December 7, 1941, by weapon fire while directly engaged in armed conflict, regardless of the fire causing the wound; (9) While held as a prisoner of war or while being taken captive. Additionally, individuals wounded or killed as a result of friendly fire in the heat of battle will be awarded the Purple Heart as long as the "friendly" projectile or agent was released with the full intent of inflicting damage or destroying enemy troops or equipment.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

I will watch from the sidelines and see how it goes.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

In light of the fact that Hasan was a member of the US military I don't understand why the issue of awarding his victims a Purple Heart even came up. The reward is reserved for those injured or killed by foreign combatants. Hasan may be a psychopath, but unfortunately he's one of our own.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> I My grandparents grew rice, soybeans and sorghum.


It's so nice to see sorghum mentioned. It's one of my favorite sweetners. Excluding good old cane sugar, I put the others in this order: real maple syrup, sorghum, molasses, and honey. Out here I have to go to a store that sells supplies for making beer and wine to buy sorghum.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> It's so nice to see sorghum mentioned. It's one of my favorite sweetners. Excluding good old cane sugar, I put the others in this order: real maple syrup, sorghum, molasses, and honey. Out here I have to go to a store that sells supplies for making beer and wine to buy sorghum.


you should be here. maple trees, sap really good this year as it is cool at night and during day. boiling going on . Very expensive though.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I will watch from the sidelines and see how it goes.


Just hope you will as i want to hear more of what you think.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Just hope you will as i want to hear more of what you think.


Thank you.
I am just an old hippie who never left the peace movement and drifted over into the environmental movement. Am far to the left of even my friends. Peace takes courage, too.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Rocky, you have got to be kidding me! Do you really do not know how?


Saying that Jews profit from Christmas is an anti-Semitic remark, whether it's true or not. Janeway, I'm sure you try very hard to avoid using stereotypes when talking about people with different religions, creeds, nationalities and religions and, unfortunately, the remark about Jews slipped in under your radar.

Rocky, discussing how Jews profit from Christmas, if that's true or not, just keeps the stereotypical discussion going. That discussion may have been acceptable in Germany during WWII, but we don't need to go there today. It's more important to keep a climate of equality going and to never forget the Holocaust, so it can't happen again.

PS. Rocky, I just read that you said you're Jewish. I hope I haven't offended you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Rocky, discussing how Jews profit from Christmas, if that's true or not, just keeps the stereotypical discussion going. That discussion may have been acceptable in Germany during WWII, but we don't need to go there today.


I don't think she wanted to get into a complicated discussion about it, just wanted to see the remark repeated as she could not believe her eyes.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I seem to recall a lot of GOP moaning and groaning when it looked like the annual Easter Roll might be canceled. Now you're complaining because it wasn't canceled? I don't get it.


Not surprised at your answer at all. I think most people complained that if the WH tours were cancelled then so should the Easter Egg Roll. That would be the fair thing to do. In fact, I think the Middle Class was attacked, because unless you were a member of Congress or were lucky enough to win the lottery, not everyone could participate. Don't need to be a member of Congress or win a lottery to tour the WH. Just another photo op, and done because they could get free press over it. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Saying that Jews profit from Christmas is an anti-Semitic remark, whether it's true or not. Janeway, I'm sure you try very hard to avoid using stereotypes when talking about people with different religions, creeds, nationalities and religions and, unfortunately, the remark about Jews slipped in under your radar.
> 
> Rocky, discussing how Jews profit from Christmas, if that's true or not, just keeps the stereotypical discussion going. That discussion may have been acceptable in Germany during WWII, but we don't need to go there today.


Apparently you are not Jewish, we still fight those stereotypes all the time, perhaps if Janeway explained her reasons I could enlighten her as to why those stereotypes are wrong. Educating people as to why they feel a certain way could be beneficial. If that remark was bigoted I would like a chance to educate.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I don't think she wanted to get into a complicated discussion about it, just wanted to see the remark repeated as she could not believe her eyes.


I think your comment was condescending. I believe most retailers profit from Christmas spending. In fact it is a major source of sales. Without Christmas sales, most stores would not be profitable.

Bring up something more important, like Purple Hearts for the Fort Hood victims of terrorism.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Apparently you are not Jewish, we still fight those stereotypes all the time, perhaps if Janeway explained her reasons I could enlighten her as to why those stereotypes are wrong. Educating people as to why they feel a certain way could be beneficial. If that remark was bigoted I would like a chance to educate.


Good grief, your definition of enlightening is forcing someone to believe as you do.

A friend of ours, a president of a major retail chain, who was Jewish, would go into the stores at Christmas, listen to the cash registers ringing, and comment, "I love those Jewish organs playing my song".


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Good grief, your definition of enlightening is forcing someone to believe as you do.
> 
> A friend of ours, a president of a major retail chain, who was Jewish, would go into the stores at Christmas, listen to the cash registers ringing, and comment, "I love those Jewish organs playing my song".


That's horrible!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I don't think she wanted to get into a complicated discussion about it, just wanted to see the remark repeated as she could not believe her eyes.


You may well be right. I'm just trying to express my disapproval about saying Jews profit from Christmas in the first place. As you know, I can leap onto my soapbox faster than Superman can leap over a tall building.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Good grief, your definition of enlightening is forcing someone to believe as you do.
> 
> A friend of ours, a president of a major retail chain, who was Jewish, would go into the stores at Christmas, listen to the cash registers ringing, and comment, "I love those Jewish organs playing my song".


Yes, and I heard my deceased father refer to cash registers as the "Jewish organ" many times. No matter who says it, it's still bigoted.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Apparently you are not Jewish, we still fight those stereotypes all the time, perhaps if Janeway explained her reasons I could enlighten her as to why those stereotypes are wrong. Educating people as to why they feel a certain way could be beneficial. If that remark was bigoted I would like a chance to educate.


Sorry, Rocky. Knowing Janeway's reason for remarking as she did would be educational, and would contribute to remembering where stereotypes about Jewish people can lead. My only excuse for getting this all backwards is that I haven't finished my first cup of coffee yet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Thank you.
> I am just an old hippie who never left the peace movement and drifted over into the environmental movement. Am far to the left of even my friends. Peace takes courage, too.


nothing wrong with being a hippie no matter what age. Still want to hear why and what you believe. I think we all need to hear what one belives, and why. 
We all seem on here pretty good at using post to charge a head in our reasoning. Just would like to hear your side too.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What spending cuts? Cutting tax loopholes is raising taxes. What loopholes?


Cutting loopholes may raise someone's tax bill, but it certainly isn't the same as raising taxes!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Not surprised at your answer at all. I think most people complained that if the WH tours were cancelled then so should the Easter Egg Roll. That would be the fair thing to do. In fact, I think the Middle Class was attacked, because unless you were a member of Congress or were lucky enough to win the lottery, not everyone could participate. Don't need to be a member of Congress or win a lottery to tour the WH. Just another photo op, and done because they could get free press over it. Nothing more nothing less.


Not everyone could participate? Well, of course not. An impossibility, considering the population of the US.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What happened on New Years eve? The Republicans gave in and Obama got his tax hikes. Then Obama raised his spending to take the money generated from the tax hikes.
> 
> Now he wants more. The Republicans have said no more.
> 
> They have already given in. Now Obama can give something.


Wasn't that an expiration of tax breaks? Not exactly the same.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> I am astonished. Janeway, please enlighten me.


Suzie_Sue, You and Rocky amaze me for not knowing about how the Jews profit from Christmas! I thought everyone knew--think really hard!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> All I know is that I have no way of taxing my neighbor to increase my 'revenue'. My living expenses have skyrocketed because of the increase of taxes, gasoline, food.. I have had to cut my spending to live within my means. Why can't the Federal Government do the same?
> 
> I know that the Obama's are 'entitled' to a vacation, but it is not a right. Besides that it is poor messaging. If he keeps campaigning about how dire our economy is, and how we must raise taxes, should he not be setting an example?
> 
> ...


Slamming Obama and his family for taking vacations is disingenuous. Presidents have always taken vacations and have always required SS protection. 
Once again, getting my personal finances in order is nothing like running the government finances.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Suzie_Sue, You and Rocky amaze me for not knowing about how the Jews profit from Christmas! I thought everyone knew--think really hard!


Janeway, the point is that making that statement is a hurtful, reprehensible stereotypical, racial slur in the eyes of most people. You would not want to make a habit of offending a whole group of people, would you? Undoubtedly there are many different faiths and ethnicities represented on this forum, and if it offends many people, you wouldn't want that, would you? I'm trying to say this in a nice way.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I don't think she wanted to get into a complicated discussion about it, just wanted to see the remark repeated as she could not believe her eyes.


Thank you Susan, as I am not against the Jews, just think how amazing that they do not believe in Christmas but profit from the season.

I cannot believe Rocky, Suzi (Damemary), and now Seattle has joined in with wanting to "know" how the Jewish people profit from Christmas.

Folks, I'm talking about Christmas--not demeaning the Jewish people! It seems not many on this thread gets the facts! Think,Think,Think, people!

By the way, if anyone is interested, one of my best friends is Jewish and I love her as if she was a blood sister. End of subject!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Janeway, the point is that making that statement is a hurtful, reprehensible stereotypical, racial slur in the eyes of most people. You would not want to make a habit of offending a whole group of people, would you? Undoubtedly there are many different faiths and ethnicities represented on this forum, and if it offends many people, you wouldn't want that, would you? I'm trying to say this in a nice way.


I am not slamming the Jewish people! I just do not understand how a few people on this thread cannot seem to understand about Jews and Christmas!

Guess I will just have to draw a picture for those to understand because they are not thinking about the true statement! I am not going to reply to anymore quotes on the topic as people are just not thinking!

One of my best friends is Jewish! She has made statements about the profits from Christmas so I did not think anything about saying how they profit from the holiday! This lady is one of the nicest people I have as friends. She calls nearly every day to chat with me since I do not go out much anymore. If I needed her for anything, she would be ringing my doorbell!

Go harp on something else.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> You may well be right. I'm just trying to express my disapproval about saying Jews profit from Christmas in the first place. As you know, I can leap onto my soapbox faster than Superman can leap over a tall building.


Well, don't put away the soapbox quite yet--apparently a couple of folks here are unable to dismiss the comment as the thoughtless remark it was and instead want to try to justify it. I don't think it's humanly possible to promote the idea of money-obsessed Jewish people without revealing oneself as a hopeless ignorant bigot, but if anyone wants to try I'll give them my full attention--it's a feat worthy of Houdini.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I will watch from the sidelines and see how it goes.


Peace to you wonderful lady. I'm American Indian!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Sorry, Rocky. Knowing Janeway's reason for remarking as she did would be educational, and would contribute to remembering where stereotypes about Jewish people can lead. My only excuse for getting this all backwards is that I haven't finished my first cup of coffee yet.


I am not a Bigot! I am not against the Jewish people! Go tear some one else apart as I have had it with all of you.

Seattle, you just love to pick-up on anything when you think there will be an audience! Go play elsewhere!

Rocky, I have known for a long time that you are Jewish, the only things we disagree about is politics--not religion!

I'm going to eat cookies and drink a pot of coffee to settle down after being so wrongly accused of something I have not done!

Janeway out!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, don't put away the soapbox quite yet--apparently a couple of folks here are unable to dismiss the comment as the thoughtless remark it is and instead want to try to justify it. I don't think it's possible to promote the idea of money-obsessed Jewish people without revealing oneself as a hopeless ignorant bigot, but if anyone wants to try I'll give them my full attention--it's a feat worthy of Houdini.


Susan, am I reading this correctly? Please explain!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Cutting loopholes may raise someone's tax bill, but it certainly isn't the same as raising taxes!


Huh?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Susan, am I reading this correctly? Please explain!


Janeway, I'm simply saying that I dismissed your initial remark as one typical of previous generations--kind of like that Representative in Alaska who told reporters all about the "********" who used to pick tomatoes on his parent's farm. He wasn't aware that such language is no longer acceptable, and when corrected he apologized. End of story.

What's piqued my interest is not what you said--my father said that and more many times when I was a child--but some thread members' half-hearted efforts to justify it. I would assume they're waffling because they know such stereotyping is unfair, but they can't quite bring themselves to give it up.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Huh?


No tax rate rate changes, no new taxes are levied, it just means some peole (and not everyone) might pay more.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> No tax rate rate changes, no new taxes are levied, it just means some peole (and not everyone) might pay more.


Well, one might say that those who, in your words, might pay more _are_ seeing a tax rate change. That's what's got me confused. Just because it's not everyone doesn't mean that it's not a rate change.


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Janeway, the point is that making that statement is a hurtful, reprehensible stereotypical, racial slur in the eyes of most people. You would not want to make a habit of offending a whole group of people, would you? Undoubtedly there are many different faiths and ethnicities represented on this forum, and if it offends many people, you wouldn't want that, would you? I'm trying to say this in a nice way.


Al, you forget that while disagreeing with LukeLucy on pg. 64 of Smoking and Obamacare #2 or #3 you referred to people that you disagree with as "Barbarians." On pg. 79 of Smoking and Obamacare #2 or #3 you called a group of people "Old White Men" which is ageist, racist and sexist. I'm saying this in a nice way also.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Suzie_Sue, You and Rocky amaze me for not knowing about how the Jews profit from Christmas! I thought everyone knew--think really hard!


I am thinking of researching who owns the major retail stores such as Gap, Walmart, Blue Navy, Kids R Us, etc and see what their religious affliiation is. I know the owner of Walmat is not Jewish and I think Fisher of the Gap is not Jewish. What do you think anyone want to join the hunt for religious capitalists?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I am thinking of researching who owns the major retail stores such as Gap, Walmart, Blue Navy, Kids R Us, etc and see what their religious affliiation is. I know the owner of Walmat is not Jewish and I think Fisher of the Gap is not Jewish. What do you think anyone want to join the hunt for religious capitalists?


Don't need to, my husband is from Eastern Europe and is a firm believer in the "International Zionist Conspiracy" to take over the world and/or its money. I know of course that you're joking, but he is not--he really has researched the nation's top companies and corporations just to see which CEOs are Jewish and which are not. It's absolutely appalling.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Cotton seed meal spread on the yard will keep snakes away. That is what the Indians use.


I think that is what my grandmother called it! Thanks!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lukka said:


> Al, you forget that while disagreeing with LukeLucy on pg. 64 of Smoking and Obamacare #2 or #3 you referred to people that you disagree with as "Barbarians." On pg. 79 of Smoking and Obamacare #2 or #3 you called a group of people "Old White Men" which is ageist, racist and sexist. I'm saying this in a nice way also.


I'm honored that you went back and read my posts. I'll go back and read them, too, although I didn't single out a minority racial group, and didn't knowingly slam an ethnicity on this forum. I apologize to old white men whether they're reading this or not.


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

Wages
Salary of retired US Presidents....$450,000 for life
Salary of House/Senate members....$174,000 for life
Salary of Speaker of the House....$223.500 for life
Salary of Majority/Minority Leaders....$193,400 for life
Average salary of a solidier Deployed in Afgahanistan...
$38,000
Average income for seniors on SS... $12,000
I can't fact check, sorry,wireless connection is acting up


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

but above came across my desk this morning, thought it was interesting.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lukka said:


> Al, you forget that while disagreeing with LukeLucy on pg. 64 of Smoking and Obamacare #2 or #3 you referred to people that you disagree with as "Barbarians." On pg. 79 of Smoking and Obamacare #2 or #3 you called a group of people "Old White Men" which is ageist, racist and sexist. I'm saying this in a nice way also.


Oh goodie, I was wondering if any of the GOPers would have the chutzpah to take up the challenge of showing the rest of us why being Jewish is synonymous with greedy money grubbing. Apparently Lukka is rising to the occasion--from her post I see she considers it no worse than labeling someone a barbarian.
Uh-huh. Go on, please.


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

Who is money grubbing and what occasion did I rise to? What should I go on about? And who said I was a GOPer? All Speculation on your part.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Purple Heart Medal
> Criteria: Awarded as an entitlement entitled upon being killed or wounded in a manner meeting the specific criteria of AR 600-8-22: (1) In any action against an enemy of the U.S.; (2) In any action with an opposing armed force of a foreign country in which the Armed Forces of the U.S. are or have been engaged; (3) While serving with friendly foreign forces engaged in an armed conflict against an opposing armed force in which the U.S. is not a belligerent party; (4) As a result of an act of any such enemy of opposing armed forces; (5) As the result of an act of any hostile foreign force; (6) After March 28, 1973, as a result of an international terrorist attack against the U.S.; (7) After March 28, 1973, as a result of military operations, while serving outside the territory of the U.S. as part of a peacekeeping force; (8) After December 7, 1941, by weapon fire while directly engaged in armed conflict, regardless of the fire causing the wound; (9) While held as a prisoner of war or while being taken captive. Additionally, individuals wounded or killed as a result of friendly fire in the heat of battle will be awarded the Purple Heart as long as the "friendly" projectile or agent was released with the full intent of inflicting damage or destroying enemy troops or equipment.


As long as Ft. Hood is labeled work place violence instead of a terrorist attack, there will be no Purple Heart for the fallen.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

To uphold vicious and demeaning stereotypes (African American = lazy, Jewish = love of $) or to try to downplay their usage is appalling. It is never OK, and while some folks honestly don't seem to know better there's no excuse for not educating oneself on what is appropriate and what is not.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, and I heard my deceased father refer to cash registers as the "Jewish organ" many times. No matter who says it, it's still bigoted.


If a Jewish person was saying it about himself, how is it any different or any more bigoted than when an African American uses the N word to describe himself or other African Americans?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> To uphold vicious and demeaning stereotypes (African American = lazy, Jewish = love of $) or to try to downplay their usage is appalling. It is never OK, and while some folks honestly don't seem to know better there's no excuse for not educating oneself on what is appropriate and what is not.


Only you and those on the left identify lazy equating to African Americans. I, personally, have never heard of such a thing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I am not slamming the Jewish people! I just do not understand how a few people on this thread cannot seem to understand about Jews and Christmas!
> 
> Guess I will just have to draw a picture for those to understand because they are not thinking about the true statement! I am not going to reply to anymore quotes on the topic as people are just not thinking!
> 
> ...


Here's my take on Janeway's comment: Christmas is commercial now-a-days. Many Jewish people are in the retail business. These businesses stock items that people (of varied religious beliefs) buy for presents. Since Christmas is not celebrated by Jewish people, their stores are open where retail stores owned by non-Jews would be closed. Thus Jewish store owners would benefit more from the holiday. Very simple and not bigotry. Before anyone says anything, I am a non-practicing Jew.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If a Jewish person was saying it about himself, how is it any different or any more bigoted than when an African American uses the N word to describe himself or other African Americans?


Thinking about it, I believe the bigotry comes into play when non-African-Americans point to such banter as justification for their own use of the n-word. You're right in that African-Americans sometimes use the word with no offense intended or taken--but that shouldn't give Caucasians the green light as well.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thinking about it, I believe the bigotry comes into play when non-African-Americans point to such banter as justification for their own use of the n-word. You're right in that African-Americans sometimes use the word with no offense intended or taken--but that shouldn't give Caucasians the green light as well.


My response was to Off2Knits' comment about the Jewish store owner referring to the sound of the cash register. The point I was making was that he said that about himself and felt is was similar to the African Americans using the N word among themselves. To me that is not a bigotry.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Here's my take on Janeway's comment: Christmas is commercial now-a-days. Many Jewish people are in the retail business. These businesses stock items that people (of varied religious beliefs) buy for presents. Since Christmas is not celebrated by Jewish people, their stores are open where retail stores owned by non-Jews would be closed. Thus Jewish store owners would benefit more from the holiday. Very simple and not bigotry. Before anyone says anything, I am a non-practicing Jew.


I would like to hear from Janeway just what she meant by Jews profit from Christmas. Not only Jews are in retail. Janeway explain exactly what you meant, because no one here is able to read your mind or guess at what you meant. I have never been in retail, all I know is that my husband took call for the Christian doctors on Christmas so that they could celebrate the holiday with their families.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thinking about it, I believe the bigotry comes into play when non-African-Americans point to such banter as justification for their own use of the n-word. You're right in that African-Americans sometimes use the word with no offense intended or taken--but that shouldn't give Caucasians the green light as well.


I find it offensive for one ethnic group to refer to another ethnic group with a slur. As a Jew I take exception with another ethnic group making fun of Jews, but I see nothing wrong with a Jew poking fun at anther Jew. There is a fine line between humor and bigotry.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

This conversation has been very interesting to observe. I am still amazed that so many Americans still think it is acceptable to belittle their fellow citizens because they are of a certain race or ethnic background. I am very fortunate that my parents taught me when I was a little girl that we judge by someone's character and how they treat us if they are a person we would want as a friend. I also understand it is OK for a Jew to tease another Jew or a Black another Black. It is OK because they too live inside that person's reality and totally identify with them. I can only truly identify with older, white, liberal women because that is what I am and is my life experience. I would never presume to understand how another is hurt or denigrated by such racist hurtful remarks. We also cannot say that because we are in a minority that we understand how other minorities feel as all groups have suffered their own hurt which may be similar or entirely different. It seems that you all wish to get along and have positive productive exchanges with each other so maybe before you type, pause and think first, is what I am saying hurtful to any of these good people. If I have offended anyone I am truly sorry and I would like it pointed out to me so I do not do it ever again.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> That's horrible!


He was joking


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Apparently you are not Jewish, we still fight those stereotypes all the time, perhaps if Janeway explained her reasons I could enlighten her as to why those stereotypes are wrong. Educating people as to why they feel a certain way could be beneficial. If that remark was bigoted I would like a chance to educate.


I'm sorry for getting in your way. I'm not Jewish but I do know the stereotypes still exist and that enlightening as many people as possible in very important. Reading through the last few pages, I see this particular subject is really getting a lot of attention. Do you think that's a good or bad thing?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This conversation has been very interesting to observe. I am still amazed that so many Americans still think it is acceptable to belittle their fellow citizens because they are of a certain race or ethnic background. I am very fortunate that my parents taught me when I was a little girl that we judge by someone's character and how they treat us if they are a person we would want as a friend. I also understand it is OK for a Jew to tease another Jew or a Black another Black. It is OK because they too live inside that person's reality and totally identify with them. I can only truly identify with older, white, liberal women because that is what I am and is my life experience. I would never presume to understand how another is hurt or denigrated by such racist hurtful remarks. We also cannot say that because we are in a minority that we understand how other minorities feel as all groups have suffered their own hurt which may be similar or entirely different. It seems that you all wish to get along and have positive productive exchanges with each other so maybe before you type, pause and think first, is what I am saying hurtful to any of these good people. If I have offended anyone I am truly sorry and I would like it pointed out to me so I do not do it ever again.


Welcome, Cheeky Blighter. Your post makes sense.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Here's my take on Janeway's comment: Christmas is commercial now-a-days. Many Jewish people are in the retail business. These businesses stock items that people (of varied religious beliefs) buy for presents. Since Christmas is not celebrated by Jewish people, their stores are open where retail stores owned by non-Jews would be closed. Thus Jewish store owners would benefit more from the holiday. Very simple and not bigotry. Before anyone says anything, I am a non-practicing Jew.


Soloweygirl what days would those be that only Jewish people have their stores open and Christian stores are closed. I would think that if you are referring to Christmas and Easter most people who celebrate those holidays would have already done their shopping so who would the customers be who are buying from these Jewish store owners? Sorry, I am confused.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I still would like to understand any justification of how Fort Hood was not a terrorist act.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Soloweygirl what days would those be that only Jewish people have their stores open and Christian stores are closed. I would think that if you are referring to Christmas and Easter most people who celebrate those holidays would have already done their shopping so who would the customers be who are buying from these Jewish store owners? Sorry, I am confused.


A remark made many, many pages ago had to do with Jews benefiting from Christmas. I was referring to the fact that in the past, Jewish store owners would keep their stores open longer because they didn't celebrate the holiday, thus being able to make more money than their Christian counterparts.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Good grief, your definition of enlightening is forcing someone to believe as you do.
> 
> A friend of ours, a president of a major retail chain, who was Jewish, would go into the stores at Christmas, listen to the cash registers ringing, and comment, "I love those Jewish organs playing my song".


As a Jew, I don't believe that for a second!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I still would like to understand any justification of how Fort Hood was not a terrorist act.


Off2knit the man who killed the soldiers was also an American soldier. It was a terrible thing that he did but no one receives a Purple Heart for being shot by one of their own soldiers.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I wish I had a nickel for every time I heard someone say some of my best friends are Jews, Blacks, Irish, etc. You can be sure you are listening to someone who is a bigot, racist, etc. Am I stereotyping?


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thank you Susan, as I am not against the Jews, just think how amazing that they do not believe in Christmas but profit from the season.
> 
> I cannot believe Rocky, Suzi (Damemary), and now Seattle has joined in with wanting to "know" how the Jewish people profit from Christmas.
> 
> ...


Oh, of course, the "one of my best friends is Jewish" defense.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> A remark made many, many pages ago had to do with Jews benefiting from Christmas. I was referring to the fact that in the past, Jewish store owners would keep their stores open longer because they didn't celebrate the holiday, thus being able to make more money than their Christian counterparts.


That assumes that "Jewish stores" are more prevalent than Christian stores, thus being able to make more money than Christian stores. I appreciate your helping to explain Janeway's comment, but since you are not Janeway let her speak for herself. Profit from Christmas..... just sounds so bigoted, I would appreciate her explanation.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find some comments truly astonishing. I think it is good that they not pass as automatic truth.



SeattleSoul said:


> I'm sorry for getting in your way. I'm not Jewish but I do know the stereotypes still exist and that enlightening as many people as possible in very important. Reading through the last few pages, I see this particular subject is really getting a lot of attention. Do you think that's a good or bad thing?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janeway, I would appreciate a response. I do not understand your comment regarding "Jews." I have "thought about it." Please do not assume we have all heard and believe the same things.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This conversation has been very interesting to observe. I am still amazed that so many Americans still think it is acceptable to belittle their fellow citizens because they are of a certain race or ethnic background. I am very fortunate that my parents taught me when I was a little girl that we judge by someone's character and how they treat us if they are a person we would want as a friend. I also understand it is OK for a Jew to tease another Jew or a Black another Black. It is OK because they too live inside that person's reality and totally identify with them. I can only truly identify with older, white, liberal women because that is what I am and is my life experience. I would never presume to understand how another is hurt or denigrated by such racist hurtful remarks. We also cannot say that because we are in a minority that we understand how other minorities feel as all groups have suffered their own hurt which may be similar or entirely different. It seems that you all wish to get along and have positive productive exchanges with each other so maybe before you type, pause and think first, is what I am saying hurtful to any of these good people. If I have offended anyone I am truly sorry and I would like it pointed out to me so I do not do it ever again.


Another voice of reason on this thread. Thank you for you perfect comments!!! I hope those who don't agree with our points of view will re-read your words and actually apply them in their lives


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Only you and those on the left identify lazy equating to African Americans. I, personally, have never heard of such a thing.


This certainly isn't true. I have friends of varying backgrounds, and they would all recognize that calling an African-American person lazy is a racial slur.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I wish I had a nickel for every time I heard someone say some of my best friends are Jews, Blacks, Irish, etc. You can be sure you are listening to someone who is a bigot, racist, etc. Am I stereotyping?


Yep.......but I agree with you. That expression sets up a red flag. What does it actually mean?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I still would like to understand any justification of how Fort Hood was not a terrorist act.


Because this adminstion does not want it to be. The man yelled Allah ect. before he started shotting. It was thought he was a terrorist, as he was also Mulism.

Kind of like Banghazi, don't admit it happen and push it into the back where no one will remember.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Off2knit the man who killed the soldiers was also an American soldier. It was a terrible thing that he did but no one receives a Purple Heart for being shot by one of their own soldiers.


Agree, it seems a moot point whether the man was or was not a terrorist. The fact is that he was a native-born American citizen, and his victims are simply not eligible for the medal.
I too feel extremely sorry for the folks who were injured and the families of those who were killed, but if they feel they haven't been amply compensated by the government then they need to address it as a separate issue. All the squabbling about who deserves a Purple Heart makes them sound like kids fighting over the prize in a box of Cracker Jacks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it's a way of saying, "Lighten up. I haven't said anything wrong. You're over-reacting." It is a feeble attempt to minimize their bigoted comment.



rocky1991 said:


> Yep.......but I agree with you. That expression sets up a red flag. What does it actually mean?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Because this adminstion does not want it to be. The man yelled Allah ect. before he started shotting. It was thought he was a terrorist, as he was also Mulism.
> 
> Kind of like Banghazi, don't admit it happen and push it into the back where no one will remember.


 :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I wish I had a nickel for every time I heard someone say some of my best friends are Jews, Blacks, Irish, etc. You can be sure you are listening to someone who is a bigot, racist, etc. Am I stereotyping?


Ah but I am part Norweign have you ever heard of the put downs. I am not concerned about it. All through history may races have been called names.

With the PC going on you might as well tape your mouth and not speak at all.

It has gotten to the place where all you have to do is if someone say's something you do not like you just call him another bad name like Racist, bigot, ect. So what is the difference. You trade one name for another. Plus you should be careful who you use these names on like racist and bigot, that is so unPC to do.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Because this adminstion does not want it to be. The man yelled Allah ect. before he started shotting. It was thought he was a terrorist, as he was also Mulism.


So what? Most abortion-doctor shooters claim they were acting on religious convictions--that doesn't make them terrorists in the name of Christianity.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh please I can't stand all of you holier than thou, ladies. Give me a break, I bet each and everyone of you have said something to insult someone else, if you haven't you would be saints and I can't see that in anyone, not even me.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh please I can't stand all of you holier than thou, ladies. Give me a break, I bet each and everyone of you have said something to insult someone else, if you haven't you would be saints and I can't see that in anyone, not even me.


After you know something is offensive, it's appropriate to stop using it, though. You wouldn't want to hurt someone's feelings intentionally, would you?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> After you know something is offensive, it's appropriate to stop using it, though. You wouldn't want to hurt someone's feelings intentionally, would you?


No I don't think anyone does. But to make it sound like you all have never never done it is just silly. Like I said we have all done it, and why pretend we are outrage at one person when we all are just as guilt of saying something. Most do not mean it to begin with but to post and act like I would never do that, I have never done that. It's is just as bad.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> After you know something is offensive, it's appropriate to stop using it, though. You wouldn't want to hurt someone's feelings intentionally, would you?


I guess most people would respond with an automatic "of course not", but different rules seem to apply to this thread--here pushing one another's buttons is both a sport and an art form.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I wish I had a nickel for every time I heard someone say some of my best friends are Jews, Blacks, Irish, etc. You can be sure you are listening to someone who is a bigot, racist, etc. Am I stereotyping?


No you can't have a nickel for every time you have heard that. You do not know if a person means it the way you take it. 
to me that means you are just as bigot and racist too. You are judging someone whom you do not know.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah but I am part Norweign have you ever heard of the put downs. I am not concerned about it. All through history may races have been called names.
> 
> With the PC going on you might as well tape your mouth and not speak at all.
> 
> It has gotten to the place where all you have to do is if someone say's something you do not like you just call him another bad name like Racist, bigot, ect. So what is the difference. You trade one name for another. Plus you should be careful who you use these names on like racist and bigot, that is so unPC to do.


Now you're talking about something I can relate to! I've lived in Minnesota all my life and I'm half Swedish. How my dad's relatives (they were from the old country) talked about the Norwegians was an eye-opener. They even called them the 'l' word. I didn't know at the time that it was racist.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah but I am part Norweign have you ever heard of the put downs. I am not concerned about it. All through history may races have been called names.
> 
> With the PC going on you might as well tape your mouth and not speak at all.
> 
> It has gotten to the place where all you have to do is if someone say's something you do not like you just call him another bad name like Racist, bigot, ect. So what is the difference. You trade one name for another. Plus you should be careful who you use these names on like racist and bigot, that is so unPC to do.


Yarnlady - I believe there is a difference between calling someone a bigot or racist and calling them a racial or ethnic slur. If I call someone a bigot I am not identifying them by religion, gender, color or ancestry. You would not know those things about them but if you call someone out by any of those identifying factors that gives you a description you can visualize or imagine and from there a bigot makes a decision as to their perceived character which may or may not be correct because you do not know that person do you? That is a big difference. We are never too old to learn that name calling is hurtful and when in doubt it is better to keep our mouths shut rather than to injure another.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yarnlady - I believe there is a difference between calling someone a bigot or racist and calling them a racial or ethnic slur. If I call someone a bigot I am not identifying them by religion, gender, color or ancestry. You would not know those things about them but if you call someone out by any of those identifying factors that gives you a description you can visualize or imagine and from there a bigot makes a decision as to their perceived character which may or may not be correct because you do not know that person do you? That is a big difference. We are never too old to learn that name calling is hurtful and when in doubt it is better to keep our mouths shut rather than to injure another.


Well said. And I think anti-Semitic slurs are particularly horrific as the conjure up ghastly imagines of 6.5 million bodies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Al, I know what you are saying, but think about it.

If you see a fat person, and you make a comment . Look at the fat person can't they control what they eat. That is a bigot .How about I don't like you because of your beliefs. 

dictionary on word of bigot: On intolerantly devoted to his or her own prejudices or opinions


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Now you're talking about something I can relate to! I've lived in Minnesota all my life and I'm half Swedish. How my dad's relatives (they were from the old country) talked about the Norwegians was an eye-opener. They even called them the 'l' word. I didn't know at the time that it was racist.


Just curious--what's the 'l' word? Is it printable?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> That assumes that "Jewish stores" are more prevalent than Christian stores, thus being able to make more money than Christian stores. I appreciate your helping to explain Janeway's comment, but since you are not Janeway let her speak for herself. Profit from Christmas..... just sounds so bigoted, I would appreciate her explanation.


It does not assume that Jewish stores are more prevalent, just open. I profit from Christmas and do not consider myself bigoted. I make and sell Christmas ornaments and decorate homes and businesses for the Christmas season.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> After you know something is offensive, it's appropriate to stop using it, though. You wouldn't want to hurt someone's feelings intentionally, would you?


As alcameron says if you say something to someone that is hurtful you should learn from that and not say it again. Children can be taught that names can hurt and they should not use those names again. I did some name calling as a child and was promptly corrected by my parents to not do it again. There is no excuse for we as adults to carry on as children is there?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Al, I know what you are saying, but think about it.
> 
> If you see a fat person, and you make a comment . Look at the fat person can't they control what they eat. That is a bigot .How about I don't like you because of your beliefs.
> 
> dictionary on word of bigot: On intolerantly devoted to his or her own prejudices or opinions


For those who consider themselves Christians there's a simple test for determining whether something you think or say is bigoted or racist: try to say it to your minister's or priest's face.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yarnlady - I believe there is a difference between calling someone a bigot or racist and calling them a racial or ethnic slur. If I call someone a bigot I am not identifying them by religion, gender, color or ancestry. You would not know those things about them but if you call someone out by any of those identifying factors that gives you a description you can visualize or imagine and from there a bigot makes a decision as to their perceived character which may or may not be correct because you do not know that person do you? That is a big difference. We are never too old to learn that name calling is hurtful and when in doubt it is better to keep our mouths shut rather than to injure another.


I agree but being a bigot is not just what you have said If you do not like someone as I have posted above you are a bigot, and racist too. When you can prove to me that in your hold life you have never said any of these things, then I would listen to you. But as I have in my age seen it come out of the mouths of people who would not have seem to be the type to say it, and as I have done it too. I doubt very much in your innocence.
I was called a bigot on this site and given the fact I do not consider myself a bigot, had to think about it, and you know something. I have said things about people I should never have said, as a child as a teen ect. It wasn't till it became a PC that everone has gotten on the band wagon and claim to be holier than thou.
Step back and be truthful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> For those who consider themselves Christians there's a test for determining whether something you think or say is bigoted or racist: say it to your minister's or priest's face, then watch his or her reaction.


And ye with out sin cast the first stone.

When did you get to play God??? When did you become the judge??? When did you not do it????


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Since I have been writing on the political threads I have been called a racist and even been toldI since I was from the south they hated the south. I do wear shoes even if I do come from Arkansas. Sit on the pew with blacks and in church and have had many black friends to my house.I won't even go to what I have been called about being a Christian conservative. My fil was a jewelier and worked for a Jewesh family. The were so supportive of him and celebrated Christian and Easter for my husband when he was little. I forgot what my point was. lol


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> For those who consider themselves Christians there's a test for determining whether something you think or say is bigoted or racist: say it to your minister's or priest's face, then watch his or her reaction.


That would be one way to do it but I have met some bigoted clergy during my life and they can be just as bad as anyone else. I have also known some who perpetuate bigoted, racist behavior in their own places of worship. and no Yarn Lady I may have thoughts in my head about people but I don't voice those thoughts and it would be a lot better world if people learned a little bit about others rather than lumping people into groups and saying they are all the same. It does take time to do that but you may learn something new and make a friend while you are doing it. The world would be a boring place if we were all exactly the same wouldn't it?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> And ye with out sin cast the first stone.
> 
> When did you get to play God??? When did you become the judge??? When did you not do it????


None of us are free from the taint of bigotry and racisim. My husband, my BIL, and my father are/were anti-Semitic, and as a child I mimicked those around me and referred to one section of our city as "n-gger town". As a teen I referred to those from China and Japan as Orientals--my Burmese SIL soon set me straight. As a young adult I clucked and cooed over a Little Person (midget) who came up to my register for coffee, and she let me have it with both barrels.
The point is that we all do it, and there shouldn't be any shame or embarrassment involved as long as we're willing to change our speech patterns to accommodate the feelings of others. If we can change our personal beliefs as well then so much the better.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Rocky, it seems as "everyone" has comment on what I said about Jews who profit from Christmas even though they do not celebrate the holiday.


Here is what I meant then "everyone" can get OFF my back!


What I know from my Jewish friend (who some of you think I only told you about her in "defense" of the remark) she talks about how they "order" more items and decorate their stores for the Christmas holiday. THUS making more profit during that time. She does not celebrate this time of the year, but the holiday can either make/break the stores profit for the year!

I cannot believe how so many "jumped" in with both feet about the true fact statement I made. If I say "day" some of you will argue "night" so let go and eat a dozen cookies!

Sending hugs!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> None of us are free from the taint of bigotry and racisim. My husband, my BIL, and my father are/were anti-Semitic, and as a child I mimicked those around me and referred to one section of our city as "n-gger town". As a teen I referred to those from China and Japan as Orientals--my Burmese SIL soon set me straight. As a young adult I clucked and cooed over a Little Person (midget) who came up to my register for coffee, and she let me have it with both barrels.
> The point is that we all do it, and there shouldn't be any shame or embarrassment involved as long as we're willing to change our speech patterns to accommodate the feelings of others. If we can change our personal beliefs as well then so much the better.


Well said. As children, my brother and I were not allowed to say anything negative about another religion, or ethnic group. In college the head of the teaching program emphasized never to make a value judgement on any child. I try to do that today with children and adults. You never know what their life is like..


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Just curious--what's the 'l' word? Is it printable?


Lazy


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Rocky, it seems as "everyone" has comment on what I said about Jews who profit from Christmas even though they do not celebrate the holiday.
> 
> Here is what I meant then "everyone" can get OFF my back!
> 
> ...


Perhaps you shouldn't have said Jews profit............you could have said ALL retail establishments maximize their profits at Christmas. Why single at Jews?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Lazy


I thought it was an "I" and I had a good time coming up with "I" words!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Perhaps you shouldn't have said Jews profit............you could have said ALL retail establishments maximize their profits at Christmas. Why single at Jews?


Let it go for heavens sake my Jewish friend made the remark so I repeated it not "meaning" anything bad as they do decorate their stores along with every other store. Every store does profit from the holiday.

Let it go! Eat some cookies!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Out of here for the evening meal and R &R. Hugs!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Off2knit the man who killed the soldiers was also an American soldier. It was a terrible thing that he did but no one receives a Purple Heart for being shot by one of their own soldiers.


He was yelling the terrorist phrase, that in Arabic mean Allah is good, or something to that effect. He also was part of a Taliban group that recruited him. He committed a terrorist act, he did not go 'postal'


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It does not assume that Jewish stores are more prevalent, just open. I profit from Christmas and do not consider myself bigoted. I make and sell Christmas ornaments and decorate homes and businesses for the Christmas season.


What do you mean by Jewish stores are open? When are they open? Christmas day? Christmas Eve? Of course all stores will be open, they want to sell their goods and make a profit. I suppose we are talking about different things. Profiting from or just making a profit. Do Jews want to make more profit than other companies? Or do all companies want to make as much profit as they can? I am just not understanding what it means that Jews profit from Christmas. Do we take advantage of something during Christmas to make a huge profit? I am sure there are Christians who decorated offices and houses. Do they want to profit from Christmas? I suppose they do. No one does anything for nothing.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

medusa said:


> As a Jew, I don't believe that for a second!


Are you calling me a liar? I was standing right next to him when he made the comment. This was heard first hand, not second hand. So I don't care if you believe me at all, it is the truth.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I guess I am not pc. I didn't know that saying orinetals is wrong now. You cant say Orinetals any more? My sil is Japanese and my grandkids. I am just not up on all the correctness I guess.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess I am not pc. I didn't know that saying orinetals is wrong now. You cant say Orinetals any more? My sil is Japanese and my grandkids. I am just not up on all the correctness I guess.


At least you didn't call them lazy


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess I am not pc. I didn't know that saying orinetals is wrong now. You cant say Orinetals any more? My sil is Japanese and my grandkids. I am just not up on all the correctness I guess.


Everyone says "Asian" now instead of "oriental."


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> He was yelling the terrorist phrase, that in Arabic mean Allah is good, or something to that effect. He also was part of a Taliban group that recruited him. He committed a terrorist act, he did not go 'postal'


I guess we need to review the rules for Purple Heart recipients.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Everyone says "Asian" now instead of "oriental."


I sure didn't know that. I don't really think I say oriental tho.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I sure didn't know that. I don't really think I say oriental tho.


We have a large Asian population here, and that's the preferred word. (I almost said a "heavy" Asian population, but someone would think I meant "fat Asians."


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> We have a large Asian population here, and that's the preferred word. (I almost said a "heavy" Asian population, but someone would think I meant "fat Asians."


It just makes my brain tired trying to keep up with it all.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Recently there was talk of doing away with the $1 bill because it costs more to print them than they are worth. This had nothing to do with the dollars worth whatever it is today. Big problem is what do we do about Lincoln???



theyarnlady said:


> don't know really but with copper prices going up and the dollars is only at .43 on the dollar. I would think if you have 100 pennies they have to be worth more than one dollar that now does not have any backing on it except the paper it is printed on.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Rocky, it seems as "everyone" has comment on what I said about Jews who profit from Christmas even though they do not celebrate the holiday.
> 
> Here is what I meant then "everyone" can get OFF my back!
> 
> ...


Sorry, Janeway, but I believe your words should have read

I, Janeway, am sorry but I did not mean to offend anyone. I realise I should not have said and posted the words I posted. I did it without thinking that they could be offensive to other posters and I promise I shall be more vigilant in future. Please for give my oversight.

I, Janeway, further realise that the words I posted above


> "everyone" can get OFF my back!


 are also a tad offensive, so I also apologise for uttering them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Martha!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It does not assume that Jewish stores are more prevalent, just open. I profit from Christmas and do not consider myself bigoted. I make and sell Christmas ornaments and decorate homes and businesses for the Christmas season.


What do you mean by Jewish stores are open? When are they open? Christmas day? Christmas Eve? Of course all stores will be open, they want to sell their goods and make a profit. I suppose we are talking about different things. Profiting from or just making a profit. Do Jews want to make more profit than other companies? Or do all companies want to make as much profit as they can? I am just not understanding what it means that Jews profit from Christmas. Do we take advantage of something during Christmas to make a huge profit? I am sure there are Christians who decorated offices and houses. Do they want to profit from Christmas? I suppose they do. No one does anything for nothing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> That would be one way to do it but I have met some bigoted clergy during my life and they can be just as bad as anyone else. I have also known some who perpetuate bigoted, racist behavior in their own places of worship. and no Yarn Lady I may have thoughts in my head about people but I don't voice those thoughts and it would be a lot better world if people learned a little bit about others rather than lumping people into groups and saying they are all the same. It does take time to do that but you may learn something new and make a friend while you are doing it. The world would be a boring place if we were all exactly the same wouldn't it?


To quote what you posted, and I really want you to think about what you posted. You are a bigot, even if you did not say it.

I may have thoughts in my head about people, but I don't voice those thoughts.

Now lets really look at what you posted. Just because you did not say those thoughts, you still had the thought so to me you are a bigot, like I said we all are bigots .


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I'm amazed at the response the topic is getting. Zowie! I never dreamed so many people were following this thread.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm amazed at the response the topic is getting. Zowie! I never dreamed so many people were following this thread.


I think a lot of people read but don't want to jump in.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Lazy


Don't you find it funny that all these ladies go off about Jane being a bigot, but yet they want to know what I as part norweign and my mom where called.

Why would that be of concern to them???? It amazes me. Now they know another word.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> He was yelling the terrorist phrase, that in Arabic mean Allah is good, or something to that effect. He also was part of a Taliban group that recruited him. He committed a terrorist act, he did not go 'postal'


Right on Guess what we much be racist or oh no we are bigot's move over Jane.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> At least you didn't call them lazy


Hey are you calling me lazy, just cause I am Norweign???

Oh no not again. This is just horrible. But wait I can get Lena and Olie they will tell you a koke or two about us being idots too.

To funny and to the rest of you Koke is joke as I remember the norweign farmers in cafe would say.

Also before you go off the ledge, get over it, I do.

I should of put yoke as in joke, doya wants to come over and have a cup of Kaffe, yes that is another Noweign way of saying coffee.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Martha French said:


> are also a tad offensive, so I also apologise for uttering them.


you have to be kidding me. Enough already, as I have said before, we are all bigots, and Jane did not deserve what was said about it.

I feel we alll should apolozie for the way we acted. Not Jane, she was not saying what others thought.

Plus as have said we have all said words we shouldn't have and one admitted to having the thoughts, but didn't voice it. Still a bigot if you thought them and didn't say them you are still a bigot.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

When my daughter was in middle school she was getting books from her locker and the student whose locker was next to hers was a black student. One day for no apparent reason he took a rock attached to a rope out of his locker and whipped it into her body and said "You *****!". That's a common slur for Chinese. The school called me to pick her up. She asked me why. I told her it was because she looked different and was foreign to him. Although we felt it was a racial remark, we never attributed it to his being black. The school in their wisdom told me it couldn't be because that was only against blacks.

I hesitate to say that our friends represent many religions, cultures, etc. because someone will belittle me.

I do not consider oriental as being derogatory. Now I hear and see Asian more often.



Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess I am not pc. I didn't know that saying orinetals is wrong now. You cant say Orinetals any more? My sil is Japanese and my grandkids. I am just not up on all the correctness I guess.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't you find it funny that all these ladies go off about Jane being a bigot, but yet they want to know what I as part norweign and my mom where called.
> 
> Why would that be of concern to them????


Because examining another society's racial values and beliefs shows how silly all such attitudes are. People tend to think that the values taught by their own society are universal and set in stone, but of course they are not.

The differences between Swedes and Norwegians are as plain to them as the noses on their faces, but to most outsiders both these groups look and sound pretty much the same.

Hitler was a manic anti-Semite, but his ally Mussolini had no serious concerns about Jewish-Italians. Even though the legislation passed against them looked draconian on paper, 80% of Italian Jews survived the war.

Nor did the Japanese in WW2 feel any real need to single out the Jewish Europeans in their custody for special treatment. They certainly were not treated any more favorably by their Japanese captors, but neither did they fair worse--they were tumbled into POW camps higgledy-piggledy with Protestants and Catholics--the Japanese neither understood nor cared about their religious differences.

And in the Middle East skin color is much less important than it is in the West. People of all ethnic groups mix and mingle on a more or less equal basis.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And the history of the Chinese during the building of the Trans-continental railroad is well documented bigotry and racism in this country. If interested in learning more, read.... Empire Express by David Haward Bain.

The book is not only about the Chinese and their part but everything that went into the railway being built. It also tells of how the Indians were used one tribe against another to help the white man. Many interesting characters of that time.



susanmos2000 said:


> Because examining another society's racial values and beliefs shows how silly all such attitudes are. People tend to think that the values taught by their own society are universal and set in stone, but of course they are not.
> 
> The differences between Swedes and Norwegians are as plain to them as the noses on their faces, but to most outsiders both these groups look and sound pretty much the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> To quote what you posted, and I really want you to think about what you posted. You are a bigot, even if you did not say it.
> 
> I may have thoughts in my head about people, but I don't voice those thoughts.
> 
> Now lets really look at what you posted. Just because you did not say those thoughts, you still had the thought so to me you are a bigot, like I said we all are bigots .


We are not all bigots Yarnlady. Do you know what thoughts were in my head? I don't think so. Once again you are making a judgement when you don't have all the facts. I keep my mouth shut because I do not have enough information to voice a sound opinion of someone. That is not bigotry just good sense. 
As is said about Queen Gertrude in Shakespeare's Hamlet
"the lady dost protest too much". The woman is defending herself against accepting responsibility for her unsavory actions. Gertrude would be a lot more believable if she weren't so vocal about her innocence. Or, the more you try to talk your way out of it, the less people will believe you. You may be better off to let it go.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Martha French said:


> are also a tad offensive, so I also apologise for uttering them.


Martha French, go back wherever you have been hiding as I DO not want to hear from you!

This s NONE of your business!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> We are not all bigots Yarnlady. Do you know what thoughts were in my head? I don't think so. Once again you are making a judgement when you don't have all the facts. I keep my mouth shut because I do not have enough information to voice a sound opinion of someone. That is not bigotry just good sense.
> As is said about Queen Gertrude in Shakespeare's Hamlet
> "the lady dost protest too much". The woman is defending herself against accepting responsibility for her unsavory actions. Gertrude would be a lot more believable if she weren't so vocal about her innocence. Or, the more you try to talk your way out of it, the less people will believe you. You may be better off to let it go.


That is not what you posted and you can twist your words any way you want to it still comes out with what you said. and as I have said we are all bigots, good sense would be to not even have such thoughts. But human nature and we are all a like leads us to those thoughts , even if not voiced they are still bigoted. And you may want to do the same thing as I will continue to say the same right back at you. You just like all of us are a bigot, even if we don't voice it, just thinking it makes it your opinion and that is a bigot, look up definition.

Oh and before this goes any further as someone on this site said that" I (mean me) am right I am always right."
and yes you do protest to much.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi Martha!


Country, Martha is only here to harass me over anything she can find. She is always hateful to me for some reason, but thinks she is KP's police but is one of the most hateful people on KP.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorry Martha, free speech is rationed round here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Also would like to tell you I do not give up easily, that's the Irish in me. Stubborn as a Mule.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WHere are the cookies?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That is not what you posted and you can twist your words any way you want to it still comes out with what you said. and as I have said we are all bigots, good sense would be to not even have such thoughts. But human nature and we are all a like leads us to those thoughts , even if not voiced they are still bigoted. And you may want to do the same thing as I will continue to say the same right back at you. You just like all of us are a bigot, even if we don't voice it, just thinking it makes it your opinion and that is a bigot, look up definition.
> 
> Oh and before this goes any further as someone on this site said that" I (mean me) am right I am always right."
> and yes you do protest to much.


You just proved the point so I thank you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WHere are the cookies?


 I need something stronger--think I'll finish the wine in the fridge, then knock myself senseless with the empty bottle.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I need something stronger--think I'll finish the wine in the fridge, then knock myself senseless with the empty bottle.


The bottle on the head might be the less painful way to go. After finishing off the wine of course! 
:thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I need something stronger--think I'll finish the wine in the fridge, then knock myself senseless with the empty bottle.


Oh, dear, Susan. I'd hate to think the forum is driving you to drink.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Oh, dear, Susan. I'd hate to think the forum is driving you to drink.


 :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Sorry Martha, free speech is rationed round here.


Has nothing to do with free speech it has to do with insulting people, when it is not called for.

Every one has jump on Janeway and all of a sudden they have decided what she was saying, and didn't bother to ask what she meant, just went off on her.

She has every right just like you all do to say what she will.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The bottle on the head might be the less painful way to go. After finishing off the wine of course!
> :thumbup:


Of course, heehee.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Oh, dear, Susan. I'd hate to think the forum is driving you to drink.


Oh come on we all at the end of this have some wine it's good for the heart, and if Susan drinks the whole bottle just think how healthy she will be.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't drink but will take some cookies. I am a tea totaler. lol Corny too.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I need something stronger--think I'll finish the wine in the fridge, then knock myself senseless with the empty bottle.


You had a bottle waiting around to be finished off? I'm impressed. Truly!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Sorry Martha, free speech is rationed round here.


You said it what did you do call up Martha?


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you have to be kidding me. Enough already, as I have said before, we are all bigots, and Jane did not deserve what was said about it.
> 
> I feel we alll should apolozie for the way we acted. Not Jane, she was not saying what others thought.
> 
> Plus as have said we have all said words we shouldn't have and one admitted to having the thoughts, but didn't voice it. Still a bigot if you thought them and didn't say them you are still a bigot.


You state I should apologise for asking Janeway to apologise. OK,

Janeway I apologise for asking you to apologise for your words. It was not my responsibility to ask anyone to apologise for their words.

So, Janeway, please accept my apologies for asking you to apologise for your words.

Yarnlady, you may not think Janeway has to apologise for her written words, but I do. But I shall not ask her to apologise. As you pointed out, it is not my place to ask her to apologise. I have offered her my apologies for asking her to apologise.



> Plus as have said we have all said words we shouldn't have and one admitted to having the thoughts, but didn't voice it. Still a bigot if you thought them and didn't say them you are still a bigot.


As I have neither 'said the words' nor 'had the thoughts and did not voice them', you cannot call me a bigot. I did not have these thoughts in the first place.

Now, I am at a loss to understand how you can say people had these thoughts, especially if they neither spoke them or wrote them? Can you read minds from a distance?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't drink but will take some cookies. I am a tea totaler. lol Corny too.


I'm a tea totaler too. Nothing wrong with that. I sooth myself with chocolate and ice cream. Yum!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh come on we all at the end of this have some wine it's good for the heart, and if Susan drinks the whole bottle just think how healthy she will be.


Yes, might need all my strength and sanity to deal with the news coming out out of Korea [transparent attempt to change the subject]. Does anyone want to discuss that? The US has parked another guided-missile destroyer off the peninsula, and UN Secretary General Ban ki-Moon is now telling everyone involved to be friendly and play nice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't drink but will take some cookies. I am a tea totaler. lol Corny too.


Well you can use it to cook with. and have tea at the same time. :roll:


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Martha French, go back wherever you have been hiding as I DO not want to hear from you!
> 
> This s NONE of your business!


Thank you Janeway for your charming response. Once again you are so erudite.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I'm a tea totaler too. Nothing wrong with that. I sooth myself with chocolate and ice cream. Yum!


Me too. Shhh I need to lose the 5 lbs I gained since Christmas.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

medusa said:


> Oh, of course, the "one of my best friends is Jewish" defense.


You do not know who my friends are so do not say anything about me! It is not a defense.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. Shhh I need to lose the 5 lbs I gained since Christmas.


You are too funny. I won't tell anyone about your recent weight gain. Your secret is safe with me.

Yes, what's the latest on Korea. I'm afraid of what the new infantile leader may do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

He is scary. Hoping alot of hot air.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You are too funny. I won't tell anyone about your recent weight gain. Your secret is safe with me.
> 
> Yes, what's the latest on Korea. I'm afraid of what the new infantile leader may do.


Two American destroyers off the coast, the North Korean government preparing to fire up its reactors, and a general escalation in the level of rhetoric and threats. Doesn't look good, but I bet the Iranians are pleased--must be a relief to be out of the spotlight for now.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Country, Martha is only here to harass me over anything she can find. She is always hateful to me for some reason, but thinks she is KP's police but is one of the most hateful people on KP.


Janeway, it may surprise you to learn that I am not here to harass you, but if you post inaccurate or incorrect information I will post the correct dates and information.

I am not always hateful to you, in fact I generally ignore you. I have not responded to your posts now for over two weeks. I do not think I am KP police. But it is extremely unkind of you to post that I am one of the most hateful people on KP. In fact it is these comments from you that stops me from posting here on KP. I generally respond now by sending a PM. But you are free to post whatever nasty things you like about me. I shall not ask, or expect, an apology for your utterances. I have, in fact, apologised for asking you to apologise for making certain remarks.

Now, please go away and do not tell people that I am one of the most hateful people on KP.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is scary. Hoping alot of hot air.


I hope so too, otherwise it's proof Kim Jong-un et al have absolutely lost their minds. There's no way they can possible win this.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Has nothing to do with free speech it has to do with insulting people, when it is not called for.
> 
> Every one has jump on Janeway and all of a sudden they have decided what she was saying, and didn't bother to ask what she meant, just went off on her.
> 
> She has every right just like you all do to say what she will.


Yes, she has that right. Including calling me one of the most hateful people on KP. How sweet of her.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Two American destroyers off the coast, the North Korean government preparing to fire up its reactors, and a general escalation in the level of rhetoric and threats. Doesn't look good, but I bet the Iranians are pleased--must be a relief to be out of the spotlight for now.


Late this afternoon CNN reported that the reactor they are powering up is not attached to the energy grid so the only reason for doing so would be for weaponry. Oh yeah. I wonder if these leaders think that if they let loose with the a bombs there are no do overs or taking it back. Things would escalate so rapidly. I don't know if much was learned from the U.S. / Soviet standoff in the 60's.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I would suggest that we all concentrate on the present rather than who once did what to whom. I think that would help make this thread more relevant and more interesting.



theyarnlady said:


> No I don't think anyone does. But to make it sound like you all have never never done it is just silly. Like I said we have all done it, and why pretend we are outrage at one person when we all are just as guilt of saying something. Most do not mean it to begin with but to post and act like I would never do that, I have never done that. It's is just as bad.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

You are so right damemary. Let's have a new discussion.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Another important distinction is a person cannot change the color of their skin or their ethnic origin. A person can/should change hurtful racist and bigoted attitudes. IMHO



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yarnlady - I believe there is a difference between calling someone a bigot or racist and calling them a racial or ethnic slur. If I call someone a bigot I am not identifying them by religion, gender, color or ancestry. You would not know those things about them but if you call someone out by any of those identifying factors that gives you a description you can visualize or imagine and from there a bigot makes a decision as to their perceived character which may or may not be correct because you do not know that person do you? That is a big difference. We are never too old to learn that name calling is hurtful and when in doubt it is better to keep our mouths shut rather than to injure another.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Al, I know what you are saying, but think about it.
> 
> If you see a fat person, and you make a comment . Look at the fat person can't they control what they eat. That is a bigot .How about I don't like you because of your beliefs.
> 
> dictionary on word of bigot: On intolerantly devoted to his or her own prejudices or opinions


 :?: :?: :?: :?: I don't understand the meaning. Please clarify. Thank you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

No one is ever too old to learn or change their ways, hopefully for the better.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please keep to the present.



theyarnlady said:


> I agree but being a bigot is not just what you have said If you do not like someone as I have posted above you are a bigot, and racist too. When you can prove to me that in your hold life you have never said any of these things, then I would listen to you. But as I have in my age seen it come out of the mouths of people who would not have seem to be the type to say it, and as I have done it too. I doubt very much in your innocence.
> I was called a bigot on this site and given the fact I do not consider myself a bigot, had to think about it, and you know something. I have said things about people I should never have said, as a child as a teen ect. It wasn't till it became a PC that everone has gotten on the band wagon and claim to be holier than thou.
> Step back and be truthful.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Excellent point.



rocky1991 said:


> Perhaps you shouldn't have said Jews profit............you could have said ALL retail establishments maximize their profits at Christmas. Why single at Jews?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Someone (I forget who, but greatly appreciated it) quoted the rules for Purple Heart recipients in this thread. Does anyone remember the page? Thank you.



alcameron said:


> I guess we need to review the rules for Purple Heart recipients.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You coulda fooled me.



theyarnlady said:


> To quote what you posted, and I really want you to think about what you posted. You are a bigot, even if you did not say it.
> 
> I may have thoughts in my head about people, but I don't voice those thoughts.
> 
> Now lets really look at what you posted. Just because you did not say those thoughts, you still had the thought so to me you are a bigot, like I said we all are bigots .


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think everyone who had been monitoring this thread got frustrated by the insensitive comments. What do you think?



susanmos2000 said:


> I'm amazed at the response the topic is getting. Zowie! I never dreamed so many people were following this thread.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So much for my idea about staying in the present.



theyarnlady said:


> That is not what you posted and you can twist your words any way you want to it still comes out with what you said. and as I have said we are all bigots, good sense would be to not even have such thoughts. But human nature and we are all a like leads us to those thoughts , even if not voiced they are still bigoted. And you may want to do the same thing as I will continue to say the same right back at you. You just like all of us are a bigot, even if we don't voice it, just thinking it makes it your opinion and that is a bigot, look up definition.
> 
> Oh and before this goes any further as someone on this site said that" I (mean me) am right I am always right."
> and yes you do protest to much.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Now there's a sensible suggestion. Thanks susanmos.



susanmos2000 said:


> I need something stronger--think I'll finish the wine in the fridge, then knock myself senseless with the empty bottle.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Add me to the list. My head is spinning.



alcameron said:


> Oh, dear, Susan. I'd hate to think the forum is driving you to drink.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think we should all take time to think before we write something and then use all skill we have to make our point clear to all. Is this too much to hope for?



theyarnlady said:


> Has nothing to do with free speech it has to do with insulting people, when it is not called for.
> 
> Every one has jump on Janeway and all of a sudden they have decided what she was saying, and didn't bother to ask what she meant, just went off on her.
> 
> She has every right just like you all do to say what she will.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It scares the Dickens out of me. I assume everyone in the area including South Korea, China, Russia, Japan in addition to UN and allies are taking this seriously too. (Where is SEAL team 6 when we need them? Or is it someone else's turn?)



susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, might need all my strength and sanity to deal with the news coming out out of Korea [transparent attempt to change the subject]. Does anyone want to discuss that? The US has parked another guided-missile destroyer off the peninsula, and UN Secretary General Ban ki-Moon is now telling everyone involved to be friendly and play nice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes dear. The "my best friend" defense is a well known bigoted response. Thank you for proving it again.



Janeway said:


> You do not know who my friends are so do not say anything about me! It is not a defense.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But they can also be too stubborn to change, not for the better.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> No one is ever too old to learn or change their ways, hopefully for the better.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

damemary said:


> It scares the Dickens out of me. I assume everyone in the area including South Korea, China, Russia, Japan in addition to UN and allies are taking this seriously too. (Where is SEAL team 6 when we need them? Or is it someone else's turn?)


The situation is very complicated. Do not listen to what the common soldier or man in the street in North Korea is actually saying, look at their faces, read their body language. They have to appear to be slamming the free world and worshipping their leader, or more precisely, the military elite who are running the country. If they did not do this they would be shot.

Ever wonder why the youngest son was chosen to be leader rather than the older brothers? Perhaps because the military elite could bend him to follow their wishes, do as they want and not have a mind to think and act for himself.

Very much like a two year old's hissey fit. Perhaps the US has to act like mother and say 'sit down and shut up or I will apply the wooden spoon to the seat of your pants'.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

damemary said:


> Yes dear. The "my best friend" defense is a well known bigoted response. Thank you for proving it again.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> But they can also be too stubborn to change, not for the better.


And who determines what "the better" would be? Change, just for the sake of change, might not always be a positive move.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Martha French said:


> Janeway, it may surprise you to learn that I am not here to harass you, but if you post inaccurate or incorrect information I will post the correct dates and information.
> 
> I am not always hateful to you, in fact I generally ignore you. I have not responded to your posts now for over two weeks. I do not think I am KP police. But it is extremely unkind of you to post that I am one of the most hateful people on KP. In fact it is these comments from you that stops me from posting here on KP. I generally respond now by sending a PM. But you are free to post whatever nasty things you like about me. I shall not ask, or expect, an apology for your utterances. I have, in fact, apologised for asking you to apologise for making certain remarks.
> 
> Now, please go away and do not tell people that I am one of the most hateful people on KP.


Lead by example. Meaning you leave and then you won't have to post such nasty comments either. Win win for everyone

also: "Very much like a two year old's hissey fit. Perhaps the US has to act like mother and say 'sit down and shut up or I will apply the wooden spoon to the seat of your pants'." Why the US? Let the Aussies that the lead for once. But then again you are wonderful at telling other people what to do, what to say, when to apologize....


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think we should all take time to think before we write something and then use all skill we have to make our point clear to all. Is this too much to hope for?


Unfortunately it probably is. It seems that this thread is sort of the flip side to all the genuine good will and helpfulness found elsewhere on the site. Seems to be a safe haven in which people can express their hostilities and aggressions and really let loose on each other.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> also: "Very much like a two year old's hissey fit. Perhaps the US has to act like mother and say 'sit down and shut up or I will apply the wooden spoon to the seat of your pants'." Why the US? Let the Aussies that the lead for once.


Don't care who takes the lead as long as long as someone moves to shut the North Korean government down.With their nuclear capabilities they're now a threat to the whole world, and even if it never goes beyond posturing and threats their own people will end up paying a terrible price. 1-3 million North Koreas died in the last famine, and there's no doubt that Kim Jong-un actions are about to touch off another one.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Martha French said:


> Thank you Janeway for your charming response. Once again you are so erudite.


That is a compliment coming from you. You are such a gritch!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Yes dear. The "my best friend" defense is a well known bigoted response. Thank you for proving it again.


Suzi_suz, go talk to someone who cares about you such as Martha!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Martha French said:


> Janeway, it may surprise you to learn that I am not here to harass you, but if you post inaccurate or incorrect information I will post the correct dates and information.
> 
> I am not always hateful to you, in fact I generally ignore you. I have not responded to your posts now for over two weeks. I do not think I am KP police. But it is extremely unkind of you to post that I am one of the most hateful people on KP. In fact it is these comments from you that stops me from posting here on KP. I generally respond now by sending a PM. But you are free to post whatever nasty things you like about me. I shall not ask, or expect, an apology for your utterances. I have, in fact, apologised for asking you to apologise for making certain remarks.
> 
> Now, please go away and do not tell people that I am one of the most hateful people on KP.


Well, Martha, I tried several times to be nice to you but every time you come back with your hateful remarks! So I am not going to be nice anymore as I am tired of your garbage of thinking you are the KP police!

I'm not going any where until death then you won't be my judge. You can just return to your hateful cave and leave me alone.

Others are saying how you jump on them with two feet with your hatefulness so I'm not the only one who catches your wrath!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Yes dear. The "my best friend" defense is a well known bigoted response. Thank you for proving it again.


Oh, goody, I'm now a bigot! Thanks Suzi_sui. You never did answer why you changed your name. Did thinks get too hot to handle with the old name?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> But they can also be too stubborn to change, not for the better.


Same to you Suzi_sue!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

medusa said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm so glad both of you "know" me so well without ever meeting me!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Martha French said:


> The situation is very complicated. Do not listen to what the common soldier or man in the street in North Korea is actually saying, look at their faces, read their body language. They have to appear to be slamming the free world and worshipping their leader, or more precisely, the military elite who are running the country. If they did not do this they would be shot.
> 
> Ever wonder why the youngest son was chosen to be leader rather than the older brothers? Perhaps because the military elite could bend him to follow their wishes, do as they want and not have a mind to think and act for himself.
> 
> Very much like a two year old's hissey fit. Perhaps the US has to act like mother and say 'sit down and shut up or I will apply the wooden spoon to the seat of your pants'.


Well, Martha, why don't you tell your country to stand up for itself instead of telling the US to fight your battles or is your country like you All Mouth!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, Martha, why don't you tell your country to stand up for itself instead of telling the US to fight your battles or is your country like you All Mouth!


Might need that Big Mouth (plus a steady hand) to deal with the latest coming out of Korea. Now the North Koreans are cutting off access to the joint industrial zone between them and South Korea, leaving about 800 of those citizens completely cut off. This reminds me so much of the Soviet's blockade of Berlin in 48-49--things seem to be reaching crisis level now.

Don't know how many practicing Christians are reading this, but those who are might want to send up a few prayers regarding the situation. I don't usually attend weekday Mass, but I think I will today. Seems like prayer is our last and best option now.


----------



## spinninggoddess (Jan 4, 2013)

I think I want to become an 'isolationist' and let the rest of the world deal with him. I am personally sick and tired of having America bashed, but when there is a big crisis we are expected to rush in and solve the problems. So I vote that S. Korea, Japan, Australia, South East Asia, and all those other little islands fight them. We are being crucified for the Middle East, so enough is enough, let that part of the world deal with their own problems. And I can only imagine how the Democrats will justify another War. I mean we can't afford WH tours, how will be able to fund another war front?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

spinninggoddess said:


> I think I want to become an 'isolationist' and let the rest of the world deal with him. I am personally sick and tired of having America bashed, but when there is a big crisis we are expected to rush in and solve the problems. So I vote that S. Korea, Japan, Australia, South East Asia, and all those other little islands fight them. We are being crucified for the Middle East, so enough is enough, let that part of the world deal with their own problems. And I can only imagine how the Democrats will justify another War. I mean we can't afford WH tours, how will be able to fund another war front?


You are so right lady, let them handle it, but as Korea has treaten us to don't see that happening soon. As Korea has the backing of China and Russia, it adds to the problem.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Since North Korea is threatening us I don't see how we can avoid getting involved. Everyone is right though in that we can't afford another war--all attempts to balance the budget were probably a complete waste of time, this is going to send the deficit to stratospheric levels.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I know they have the capability to Hit Hawaii, and having our missles in Alaska down. Have not heard any more on news if they have been fix. We were suppose to have had new ones added, but it appears they were nixs. 

This is why I was against military cuts. We need the extra defence to keep the other nations who would harm us from thinking like Korea. If we let our guard down then they think they can be at war with us and win. Some may think that is just asking for war when we build up more military power, but in line with military thinking it makes them step back and worry about what we might do.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Just read this on Yahoo

All bets are off on whether this guy [Kim] recognizes where the off-ramps are," one senior administration official said.

Wonder what Dennis Rodman has to say about what's going on? Might be on his way to the airport now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do any of you remember the Cuban missle crisis. Russia was suppling missles to Cuba. JFK had to draw a line in the sand. the Shippment the Russia ship was carrying? He has to call their buff. They did back down, hopful this man will do the same. I wonder if he is doing the same buffing to his nation to show them he is in control. He is the new leader there.

With our ship in the same area, and it seems China and Russia are trying to talk him down. We will just have to wait and see what will happen I guess.

I worry about Iran and Russia suppling them too. Russia is not the world power it use to be, and may be trying to get it's foot hold back. Who knows what they are thinking.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Susan we finial are on the same page.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Susan we finial are on the same page.


I know--amazing. Kim does seem to have the power to make petty differences among people just melt away. Even China and Russia seem to be offering us some support--a development I find both pleasing and frightening.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do any of you remember the Cuban missle crisis. Russia was suppling missles to Cuba. JFK had to draw a line in the sand. the Shippment the Russia ship was carrying? He has to call their buff. They did back down, hopful this man will do the same. I wonder if he is doing the same buffing to his nation to show them he is in control. He is the new leader there.
> 
> With our ship in the same area, and it seems China and Russia are trying to talk him down. We will just have to wait and see what will happen I guess.
> 
> I worry about Iran and Russia suppling them too. Russia is not the world power it use to be, and may be trying to get it's foot hold back. Who knows what they are thinking.


China and Russia may have supplied them once, but I bet they're wetting their pants now. If even one nuclear bomb goes off the fallout is going to come down right on their heads.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> China and Russia may have supplied them once, but I bet they're wetting their pants now. If even one nuclear bomb goes off the fallout is going to come down right on their heads.


you have that one right. I do not know if China has Nukes , but do know Russia does.

I would hope if it does come to that, that the European countries would step up too as it could effect them too.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Lead by example. Meaning you leave and then you won't have to post such nasty comments either. Win win for everyone
> 
> also: "Very much like a two year old's hissey fit. Perhaps the US has to act like mother and say 'sit down and shut up or I will apply the wooden spoon to the seat of your pants'." Why the US? Let the Aussies that the lead for once. But then again you are wonderful at telling other people what to do, what to say, when to apologize....


Actually, it is not Australia that has warships stationed off the Korean coast, that is, well let me see what nation has the ships there.
Australia is not being threatened by the North Koreans, but let met see, what nation is being threatened.
The North Korean do not have cardboard cutout of Australian soldiers and using them as target practice, now let me see what nation's soldiers are being used as target practice.

NOT AUSTRALIAN.

But then another nation has charged into other nations and declared war, unfortunately dragging other nations behind them for support. Australia supported America in the Vietnam war, it did not start it. America asked Australia for support during the Korean conflict in the 1950's and Australia sent troops. Ditto with Iraq and Afghanistan. Australia did not start these wars, but supported the Americans. Why, only to be slagged off you nasty people such as yourself.

You are fond of telling the world how wonderful America is, how it is the world leader in all things, how it defends democracy, well please remember Australia is not being threatened by North Korea, but good old USA is.

Yes I have my back up now and am fighting. You accuse me of telling people what to do, but it appears that you can dish it out but cannot take any adverse comments.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, Martha, I tried several times to be nice to you but every time you come back with your hateful remarks! So I am not going to be nice anymore as I am tired of your garbage of thinking you are the KP police!
> 
> I'm not going any where until death then you won't be my judge. You can just return to your hateful cave and leave me alone.
> 
> Others are saying how you jump on them with two feet with your hatefulness so I'm not the only one who catches your wrath!


I am not fighting because you are talking rubbish. You are an extremely nasty person. I am not the only person you have slagged off on this site.

As for returning to my hateful cave and leaving you alone???? Well, I pointed out to you that you were incorrect in two statements you made and you did not have the decency to check the facts, did you. No, you just slagged me off.

As for catching my wrath, I have corrected you two weeks ago, I have not bothered with your utterings since.

Others have stated that I have jumped on them with two feet????? Really, I think you are the one who does the jumping. I think you have upset many people on this site with your nasty comments.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Suzi_suz, go talk to someone who cares about you such as Martha!


This is just another example of you being nasty to another poster. I really do not think you read what you post because the above can only be read as a nasty and negative comment.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> That is a compliment coming from you. You are such a gritch!


It was not meant as a compliment. It was pure sarcasm.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, Martha, I tried several times to be nice to you but every time you come back with your hateful remarks! So I am not going to be nice anymore as I am tired of your garbage of thinking you are the KP police!
> 
> I'm not going any where until death then you won't be my judge. You can just return to your hateful cave and leave me alone.
> 
> Others are saying how you jump on them with two feet with your hatefulness so I'm not the only one who catches your wrath!


You have never, I repeat never, been nice or posted nice comments to me. You have always come out with both fists swinging. Unfortunately, you do not like to be told that you have the wrong end of the stick, that the facts that you have presented are incorrect. As far as being tired of my garbage, you just do not like to be told that you are incorrect. You sprout garbage, not other posters.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, goody, I'm now a bigot! Thanks Suzi_sui. You never did answer why you changed your name. Did thinks get too hot to handle with the old name?


Another one of your sweet, kind comments to a poster????????


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, Martha, why don't you tell your country to stand up for itself instead of telling the US to fight your battles or is your country like you All Mouth!


Actually, Australia is not being threatened by North Korea, but your country is. Australian soldiers are not being used as target practice by the North Koreans, but your countries soldiers are. Australia does not have naval vessels anchored off the North Korean coast, but your country does. Australia is not engaged in war games with South Korea, but your country is. Once again, please get your facts correct.

As for Australia standing up for itself and not telling the US to fight its battles, well as I said Australia is not being threatened by North Korea, but US definitely is. And Australia did not ask America for help in a war that Australia had started in Vietnam, Iraq and Afghanistan. But guess what, America asked Australia to send troops to help US with the wars that they had started in those countries. These wars were not started by Australia but the US who then wanted Australia's help.

So it is not a case of 'why don't you tell your country to stand up for itself instead of telling the US to fight your battles', it is US's battle, they are being threatened, not Australia.

And Australia is not all mouth. We did commit troops to help you out in Vietnam, Iraq and Afghanistan.

I am not all mouth, but my dear you are, and it is not a nice mouth. You have insulted my country, virtually called it a coward. Well that is a grave insult. We have been there for the US, we have sent troops to help you in your wars.

Now, please do not start about WW1 and WW11. You did not come into WW1 until 1917 and the war started in 1914. You only came into WW11 in 1941, when it started in 1939. You came in after Pearl Harbour not at the start of the war.

Once again your history is amiss. You are definitely not a nice person. You slagg any one who does not agree with you. Well, you are now copping both barrels.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Martha the Korean's may not be threating you, but as you are close enough, and am sure your goverment will have to get involved I would not be so quick to start on America. 

you are close enough to Korea to be consired too. When one falls we all fall. 

Yes your nation step up but have you ever thought to find out why?


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

spinninggoddess said:


> I think I want to become an 'isolationist' and let the rest of the world deal with him. I am personally sick and tired of having America bashed, but when there is a big crisis we are expected to rush in and solve the problems. So I vote that S. Korea, Japan, Australia, South East Asia, and all those other little islands fight them. We are being crucified for the Middle East, so enough is enough, let that part of the world deal with their own problems. And I can only imagine how the Democrats will justify another War. I mean we can't afford WH tours, how will be able to fund another war front?


North Korea is not threatening Australia, but it is threatening the US. It is not a crisis of Australia's making, but the US did cause friction with North Korea by holding joint naval and military exercises with South Korea. Australia does not have warships stationed off the North Korean coast but the US does.

You do not like having US bashed, but it was the US who went into Vietnam, Iraq and Afghanistan and then asked Australia to send troops to help, not the other way around. Australia did not start these wars then ask the Americans to help sort it out.

Let that part of the world deal with their problems. Well the US caused the problems in Iraq by invading that country. Ditto with Afghanistan. Ditto with Vietnam. Look up when US went into Vietnam and when Australia sent troops.

You really have made me mad. You are implying that Australia has gotten itself into a mess in Iraq and Afghanistan and then went cap in hand begging the US to send troops to help Australia out. The North Koreans are using American troops as target practice, not Australian troops. They are calling to bring down the US, they are not saying they want to destroy Australia, but they are saying they want to destroy the US.

I think Australia should stay out of any conflict between Korea and the US. It is not our war. Australia is not carrying out war games on the North Korean coast, nor are they flying military planes over North Korean territory. The US are.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Martha the Korean's may not be threating you, but as you are close enough, and am sure your goverment will have to get involved I would not be so quick to start on America.
> 
> you are close enough to Korea to be consired too. When one falls we all fall.
> 
> Yes your nation step up but have you ever thought to find out why?


I am not starting on America, but defending my own country. It is posters from the US who are saying that Australia should not rely on the US to come to their defence. They are saying that Australia should fight their own battles, etc. etc. Well, this is not Australia's battle. North Korea is not talking about striking the Australian mainland but they are threatening to strike the US mainland or offshore islands.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Lead by example. Meaning you leave and then you won't have to post such nasty comments either. Win win for everyone
> .


You would like me to leave? You have accused me of posting nasty comments. Well you are pretty good at posting very nasty comments if someone does not agree wit you.

Win win for everyone if I leave KP. OK, goodbye.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Martha French said:


> I think Australia should stay out of any conflict between Korea and the US. It is not our war. Australia is not carrying out war games on the North Korean coast, nor are they flying military planes over North Korean territory. The US are.


Ever read On The Beach? Any nation ready and willing to use its nuclear missiles is a threat to the whole world.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Martha French said:


> Win win for everyone if I leave KP. OK, goodbye.


 :thumbup: 
[thunderous applause]


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I haven't caught up for today but wanted to tell y'all something. A guy I went to school with emailed me yesterday to ask me to pray for him. He has had Crohn's disease for 43 years. He has been very sick with it this past year. He only weights 125. He said his doctor will not give him his medicine that helped him. He is now saying the disease is in his head. He has had many surgeries over the years for the disease. He has been on government assistment for along time. It sounds like the government is cutting him off so he will die. Please help me pray for him. He has never been married and been sick since the 11th grade. I hope it is not what I fear. I feel a burden for him.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

spinninggoddess said:


> I think I want to become an 'isolationist' and let the rest of the world deal with him. I am personally sick and tired of having America bashed, but when there is a big crisis we are expected to rush in and solve the problems. So I vote that S. Korea, Japan, Australia, South East Asia, and all those other little islands fight them. We are being crucified for the Middle East, so enough is enough, let that part of the world deal with their own problems. And I can only imagine how the Democrats will justify another War. I mean we can't afford WH tours, how will be able to fund another war front?


Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't caught up for today but wanted to tell y'all something. A guy I went to school with emailed me yesterday to ask me to pray for him. He has had Crohn's disease for 43 years. He has been very sick with it this past year. He only weights 125. He said his doctor will not give him his medicine that helped him. He is now saying the disease is in his head. He has had many surgeries over the years for the disease. He has been on government assistment for along time. It sounds like the government is cutting him off so he will die. Please help me pray for him. He has never been married and been sick since the 11th grade. I hope it is not what I fear. I feel a burden for him.


Will pray for him thanks for the note about him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Martha French said:


> I am not starting on America, but defending my own country. It is posters from the US who are saying that Australia should not rely on the US to come to their defence. They are saying that Australia should fight their own battles, etc. etc. Well, this is not Australia's battle. North Korea is not talking about striking the Australian mainland but they are threatening to strike the US mainland or offshore islands.


:Yes we do stand togeather your country and ours. That is a true statement. 
We have always been in Korea (South) and freedom is always a cause that American seem to think we should stand by. We have always have been in the south of Korea, and have many times. It is and was nothing new. It is just since the new dictator came into power that this has all come about. The nuclear bomb that they have now he seems to think he can take over the south again. Just like Iran, that is something to worry about not just the US but the whole world.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Martha French said:


> This is just another example of you being nasty to another poster. I really do not think you read what you post because the above can only be read as a nasty and negative comment.


This has nothing to do with you again sticking out your nose where it is none of your business ! My it does grow quickly to reply to every remark!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Ever read On The Beach? Any nation ready and willing to use its nuclear missiles is a threat to the whole world.


Susan as I have not read the book, but your words are very true!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you know Martha that 11 Austrian died in the World trade centers??

Did you know that they also fought in the pacfic war?

They also fought in Korea. 

Maybe that is why they are fighting in Afghanistan.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't caught up for today but wanted to tell y'all something. A guy I went to school with emailed me yesterday to ask me to pray for him. He has had Crohn's disease for 43 years. He has been very sick with it this past year. He only weights 125. He said his doctor will not give him his medicine that helped him. He is now saying the disease is in his head. He has had many surgeries over the years for the disease. He has been on government assistment for along time. It sounds like the government is cutting him off so he will die. Please help me pray for him. He has never been married and been sick since the 11th grade. I hope it is not what I fear. I feel a burden for him.


Will do CB, what a burden he has carried.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Susan as I have not read the book, but your words are very true!


I've read it many times--still sends chills of horror up my spine. It tells of a world in which the Northern Hemisphere is destroyed by nuclear weapons and the Southern by radioactive fallout. Watching North Korea juggling its missiles like a circus performer made me remember it--a good read for anyone who thinks the current crisis does not concern them.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Two American destroyers off the coast, the North Korean government preparing to fire up its reactors, and a general escalation in the level of rhetoric and threats. Doesn't look good, but I bet the Iranians are pleased--must be a relief to be out of the spotlight for now.


I'm pessimistic enough about what the DPRK may well do with its nuclear weapons that I'm just patiently waiting for the day that they'll manage to blast the West Coast off the Earth. No need to prepare, we'll all just disappear in i nanosecond.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Martha French said:


> You have never, I repeat never, been nice or posted nice comments to me. You have always come out with both fists swinging. Unfortunately, you do not like to be told that you have the wrong end of the stick, that the facts that you have presented are incorrect. As far as being tired of my garbage, you just do not like to be told that you are incorrect. You sprout garbage, not other posters.


You have a short fuse memory as yes, we talked about your Avatar as it is your relative not you. You asked me to do a site on Pineapple Shawl, but when I said my health wouldn't allow me to keep up with it then you became nasty again.

I am not able to come out swinging with both fists as somewhere the Oxygen tank would get tangled!

You are just one very spoiled nasty person who thinks it is your job to stick your nose into other conversations.

You have my permission to stay out of my reading distance!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm pessimistic enough about what the DPRK may well do with its nuclear weapons that I'm just patiently waiting for the day that they'll manage to blast the West Coast off the Earth. No need to prepare, we'll all just disappear in i nanosecond.


Which will come first--North Korean weapons or an earthquake? This situation is pretty scary!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm pessimistic enough about what the DPRK may well do with its nuclear weapons that I'm just patiently waiting for the day that they'll manage to blast the West Coast off the Earth. No need to prepare, we'll all just disappear in i nanosecond.


Maybe....unless North Korea's less-than-stellar weapon technology causes the missiles to veer of course. No matter which way they fire--north, south, east, or west--the warheads could well end up detonating over the wrong country. It's no wonder that Russian and China are getting upset--I'm sure if they could they'd re-position their respective countries on the opposite side of the globe.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I'm so glad both of you "know" me so well without ever meeting me!


We know you all too well by what you say here.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

spinninggoddess said:


> I think I want to become an 'isolationist' and let the rest of the world deal with him. I am personally sick and tired of having America bashed, but when there is a big crisis we are expected to rush in and solve the problems. So I vote that S. Korea, Japan, Australia, South East Asia, and all those other little islands fight them. We are being crucified for the Middle East, so enough is enough, let that part of the world deal with their own problems. And I can only imagine how the Democrats will justify another War. I mean we can't afford WH tours, how will be able to fund another war front?


Sure, we can go the isolationist route again, but it didn't do us any good when WWII was brought home to us at Pearl Harbor. You propose to ignore North Korea. All that will do is make it a bigger surprise when the start bombing the you-know-what- out of us.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> :thumbup:
> [thunderous applause]


Amen, Amen, glad she is leaving now we can get back to N Korea's threats. It does worry me as if they have any backing, they might take action then the world will feel the effects.

Australia won't be left out of this trouble with N. Korea. Take care Dennis Rodman cover your head!


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You asked me to do a site on Pineapple Shawl, but when I said my health wouldn't allow me to keep up with it then you became nasty again.
> !


I have no idea what you are talking about. I have never asked you to do anything.

What is a site on Pineapple Shawl that you think I asked you do do. I do not know what this is.

I honestly think you are seriously confused. Someone else may have asked you to do a site on Pineapple Shawl, but I definitely did not.

Please check your facts before you blame me for something I did not do.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> :thumbup:
> [thunderous applause]


That is a very nasty comment for you to make. This site has really become very nasty.

I often read other sites on KP and have noticed that two of the posters have taken to attacking me on another topic. A topic that I have not posted a comment on. Now that is below the belt.

So, thunderous applause because it seems that everyone hates me and wants me to go. Thank you for all being such wonderful warm and caring people.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Which will come first--North Korean weapons or an earthquake? This situation is pretty scary!


That is a toss up as your area does have horrible earthquakes but we also have a fault in the middle if the USA as one EQ changed the course of the Mississippi River as my grandpa told me.

Maybe Mars would look good if water can be found! Maybe the moon? In a bomb threat, we all would die except the turtles and snakes as they seem to live through any disaster. So I'll take the first disaster as I do not like snakes!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Martha French said:


> That is a very nasty comment for you to make. This site has really become very nasty.
> 
> I often read other sites on KP and have noticed that two of the posters have taken to attacking me on another topic. A topic that I have not posted a comment on. Now that is below the belt.
> 
> So, thunderous applause because it seems that everyone hates me and wants me to go. Thank you for all being such wonderful warm and caring people.


You are most welcome!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Martha French said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. I have never asked you to do anything.
> 
> What is a site on Pineapple Shawl that you think I asked you do do. I do not know what this is.
> 
> ...


Martha, Martha, are you for real! Put on your thinking cap my dear! You are becoming more confused as time goes on sweetie! Do you need some of my oxygen?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> :Yes we do stand togeather your country and ours. That is a true statement.
> We have always been in Korea (South) and freedom is always a cause that American seem to think we should stand by. We have always have been in the south of Korea, and have many times. It is and was nothing new. It is just since the new dictator came into power that this has all come about. The nuclear bomb that they have now he seems to think he can take over the south again. Just like Iran, that is something to worry about not just the US but the whole world.


The US has "always" been in South Korea? Well, I guess almost 65 years seems like forever but it isn't. I doubt Kim Jong Un thinks he can use his nuclear capability to take over the South. I think he wants to destroy it and move on from there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't hate you Martha. I am friends with Martha. Let's not fight. We need to agree that we don't like the Koren infant.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Did you know Martha that 11 Austrian died in the World trade centers??
> 
> Did you know that they also fought in the pacfic war?
> 
> ...


Sorry, Yarnie, but Martha cannot remember much these days nor does she care about her fellow Australian's only herself!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Glad you came back Martha.



off2knit said:


> Lead by example. Meaning you leave and then you won't have to post such nasty comments either. Win win for everyone
> 
> also: "Very much like a two year old's hissey fit. Perhaps the US has to act like mother and say 'sit down and shut up or I will apply the wooden spoon to the seat of your pants'." Why the US? Let the Aussies that the lead for once. But then again you are wonderful at telling other people what to do, what to say, when to apologize....


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> This has nothing to do with you again sticking out your nose where it is none of your business ! My it does grow quickly to reply to every remark!


When did this topic become yours personally, Janeway? This is an open topic where anyone can speak. Remember the First Amendment?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What is a gritch? I'm not familiar with the term. Is it just a misspelling or something? Thank you.



Janeway said:


> That is a compliment coming from you. You are such a gritch!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Out of here for Physical Therapy as Monday, Wednesday and Friday are those days. I will be tired upon returning home so may not be back on here until late.

The sun is shinning and expected high of 53, yea, yea. Later ladies. Hugs


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree.

North Korea is belligerent and needs to be stopped before too many more people suffer at the expense of a madman's ego.



Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't hate you Martha. I am friends with Martha. Let's not fight. We need to agree that we don't like the Koren infant.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> When did this topic become yours personally, Janeway? This is an open topic where anyone can speak. Remember the First Amendment?


Hello Seattle, as I thought we were being civil to each other these days--guess that is what I get for thinking!

Sticking your nose in again where it does not belong?

This is not my personal site as there are plenty of lovely ladies talking! Need my magnifying glass?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

They picked the youngest son because the older one didn't want the job. That was brought out prior to the father's death.

The situation requires statesmanship and not as easily solved as a mother applying a wooden spoon to the seat of their pants. Thankfully I know no Mother's doing that!



Martha French said:


> The situation is very complicated. Do not listen to what the common soldier or man in the street in North Korea is actually saying, look at their faces, read their body language. They have to appear to be slamming the free world and worshipping their leader, or more precisely, the military elite who are running the country. If they did not do this they would be shot.
> 
> Ever wonder why the youngest son was chosen to be leader rather than the older brothers? Perhaps because the military elite could bend him to follow their wishes, do as they want and not have a mind to think and act for himself.
> 
> Very much like a two year old's hissey fit. Perhaps the US has to act like mother and say 'sit down and shut up or I will apply the wooden spoon to the seat of your pants'.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> What is a gritch? I'm not familiar with the term. Is it just a misspelling or something? Thank you.


You first as Why did you change your name?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't hate you Martha. I am friends with Martha. Let's not fight. We need to agree that we don't like the Koren infant.


I agree with you Country Bumpkins. Martha and Yarn Lady please stop the fighting. I don't think anyone is out here to watch the two of you go at each other. You are grown women not little girls.
There are so many more important things going on in the world. Be glad your's don't really amount to a hill of beans. I would be more concerned about a bomb being dropped on me or the earth moving under my feet in an earthquake. Good luck to all of you in the Pacific and west coast of the U.S.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome back Seattle. Venom antidote is on it's way.



Janeway said:


> Hello Seattle, as I thought we were being civil to each other these days--guess that is what I get for thinking!
> 
> Sticking your nose in again where it does not belong?
> 
> This is not my personal site as there are plenty of lovely ladies talking! Need my magnifying glass?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've found that simple answers to complex questions rarely have the desired result. Hoping....



RUKnitting said:


> They picked the youngest son because the older one didn't want the job. That was brought out prior to the father's death.
> 
> The situation requires statesmanship and not as easily solved as a mother applying a wooden spoon to the seat of their pants. Thankfully I know no Mother's doing that!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I do have such trouble understanding you. Thank you for clarifying.



Janeway said:


> You first as Why did you change your name?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> The situation requires statesmanship and not as easily solved as a mother applying a wooden spoon to the seat of their pants.


You have to admit it's tempting, though. Or maybe an extended time out for little Kim--it wouldn't hurt him to skip a few meals, anyway.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Has nothing to do with free speech it has to do with insulting people, when it is not called for.
> 
> Every one has jump on Janeway and all of a sudden they have decided what she was saying, and didn't bother to ask what she meant, just went off on her.
> 
> She has every right just like you all do to say what she will.


I did ask Janeway what she meant, all I got as a cryptic answer that I was already supposed to know why Jews profit from Christmas. Not being too sensitive about being Jewish, I felt that is was insensitive at the least and bigoted for sure. Because I can not read a persons intentions I did ask for an explanation at which time every one jumped in to interpret for her. No one can interpret for anyone else.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Tempting indeed!



susanmos2000 said:


> You have to admit it's tempting, though. Or maybe an extended time for little Kim--it wouldn't hurt him to skip a few meals, anyway.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> I did ask Janeway what she meant, all I got as a cryptic answer that I was already supposed to know why Jews profit from Christmas. Not being too sensitive about being Jewish, I felt that is was insensitive at the least and bigoted for sure. Because I can not read a persons intentions I did ask for an explanation at which time every one jumped in to interpret for her. No one can interpret for anyone else.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I doubt Kim Jong Un thinks he can use his nuclear capability to take over the South. I think he wants to destroy it and move on from there.


It's hard to tell what the guy wants. Fiery rhetoric and standoffs are nothing new on the peninsula--both Kim's father and grandfather were experts at it. But they also had the sense to always leave themselves an easy exit, a way of de-escalating a crisis before things got completely out of hand. Kim's only thirty, is viewed as inexperienced, and seems bent on pleasing the military brass he's supposed to be giving orders to. At this point he may be unable to put on the brakes even if he feels the need to.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Martha French said:


> Janeway, it may surprise you to learn that I am not here to harass you, but if you post inaccurate or incorrect information I will post the correct dates and information.
> 
> I am not always hateful to you, in fact I generally ignore you. I have not responded to your posts now for over two weeks. I do not think I am KP police. But it is extremely unkind of you to post that I am one of the most hateful people on KP. In fact it is these comments from you that stops me from posting here on KP. I generally respond now by sending a PM. But you are free to post whatever nasty things you like about me. I shall not ask, or expect, an apology for your utterances. I have, in fact, apologised for asking you to apologise for making certain remarks.
> 
> Now, please go away and do not tell people that I am one of the most hateful people on KP.


Hi Martha, and for the longest time I thought I was supposed to be well hated. I'll share the slot with you.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I fear when the military decide that he's not the man "boy" for the job and the generals take over. Wouldn't be surprised if that's not what fears China. His father also appeared emotionally immature to me when he was in power.

Does anyone know if NK 's missile delivery system is from China?



susanmos2000 said:


> You have to admit it's tempting, though. Or maybe an extended time for little Kim--it wouldn't hurt him to skip a few meals, anyway.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I agree with you Country Bumpkins. Martha and Yarn Lady please stop the fighting. I don't think anyone is out here to watch the two of you go at each other. You are grown women not little girls.
> There are so many more important things going on in the world. Be glad your's don't really amount to a hill of beans. I would be more concerned about a bomb being dropped on me or the earth moving under my feet in an earthquake. Good luck to all of you in the Pacific and west coast of the U.S.


Hey I am not fighting with her how did you get that idea?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I did ask Janeway what she meant, all I got as a cryptic answer that I was already supposed to know why Jews profit from Christmas. Not being too sensitive about being Jewish, I felt that is was insensitive at the least and bigoted for sure. Because I can not read a persons intentions I did ask for an explanation at which time every one jumped in to interpret for her. No one can interpret for anyone else.


miss understanding am backing off.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I fear when the military decide that he's not the man "boy" for the job and the generals take over. Wouldn't be surprised if that's not what fears China. His father also appeared emotionally immature to me when he was in power.
> 
> Does anyone know if NK 's missile delivery system is from China?


I don't know but would like to find out may look in to it. I do know that N. Korea seems to be going ahead with building more.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey I am not fighting with her how did you get that idea?


What do you call it then, a spirited dialogue? As others have suggested let's get on to more important and interesting things then.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What I have found so far about N. Korea and it's capability to carry through with it's threats, may be just a bluff. They have done testing but they could not reach the east coast of America at this time. 

Russia seem to be the one who has help N. Korea with supplies to build a bomb. But do not find anything other than that. 

Russia and N. Korea at this time are helping Iran with there building nuclear weapons.

It sound to me that N. Korea also does not have the missles to carry a nuclear war head. But it is just my thinking.

It could do the south in, but news report said that south Korea continues to use route into industrial area in north Korea and N. Korea is still allowing it. So wonder if it is not a lot of hot air from N.Korea leader just to show people what he can do, and keep the arm forces in agreement with him.

Just my opinion.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What do you call it then, a spirited dialogue? As others have suggested let's get on to more important and interesting things then.


What are you reading lady, please tell me Martha and I were only posting about our countries and I did not say anything to upset her, and she did not say anything to upset me.

Get off your throne and read what really is going on.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What I have found so far about N. Korea and it's capability to carry through with it's threats, may be just a bluff.


It might well be just hot air--despite the rhetoric the Koreans aren't massing troups along the border, evacuating areas of their country, or doing anything else to gear up for a war. Apparently major troop movement is what the spy satellites are watching for...any sign of that and those on the West Coast--not to mention in South Korea, Japan, China etc etc--might want to head for their basements.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> It might well be just hot air--despite the rhetoric the Koreans aren't massing troups along the border, evacuating areas of their country, or doing anything else to gear up for a war. Apparently major troop movement is what the spy satellites are watching for...any sign of that and those on the West Coast--not to mention in South Korea, Japan, China etc etc--might want to head for their basements.


I have read that to, but am still hoping what has been reported so far is that he is bluffing and we are calling him out on it. Plus if China and Russia keep channels of talks open to the little guy he may just back down. Who knows.
Between him and Iran leader it's crazy.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have read that to, but am still hoping what has been reported so far is that he is bluffing and we are calling him out on it. Plus if China and Russia keep channels of talks open to the little guy he may just back down. Who knows.
> Between him and Iran leader it's crazy.


It really is, and I don't doubt we'll see some really bizarre attempts by the North Koreans to de-escalate the situation pretty soon--another invitation to Rodman to visit his BFF, the public unveiling of a government palace built entirely of chopsticks--anything to grab the West's attention and (hopefully) get its finger off the nuclear button.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Well said. As children, my brother and I were not allowed to say anything negative about another religion, or ethnic group. In college the head of the teaching program emphasized never to make a value judgement on any child. I try to do that today with children and adults. You never know what their life is like..


I guess you threw all that out the window when you came to this site.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess I am not pc. I didn't know that saying orinetals is wrong now. You cant say Orinetals any more? My sil is Japanese and my grandkids. I am just not up on all the correctness I guess.


Country, the people are referred to as Asian. Things, i.e., pottery, statues, furniture, etc., from Asian countries are referred to as Oriental items.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I need something stronger--think I'll finish the wine in the fridge, then knock myself senseless with the empty bottle.


Do it in the shower. It makes cleanup easier.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> So much for my idea about staying in the present.


Yarnlady's comment was posted way before your comment about staying in the present.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, on page 82 Martha said she was leaving, keeping fingers crossed. Rocky and Cheeky are still nasty as SS. I was wondering if Martha had a name change, just like Damemary?

I think we should stay out of Korea. I just find it amazing that the Left is gun ho on taking it to North Korea, but screaming about the Middle East after we were attacked. I too believe that the countries of Australia and Japan should take care of Korea. We in the US maybe target practice, but they are much closer targets. Good luck


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

damemary said:


> Someone (I forget who, but greatly appreciated it) quoted the rules for Purple Heart recipients in this thread. Does anyone remember the page? Thank you.


I posted , but can't remember the page


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What are you reading lady, please tell me Martha and I were only posting about our countries and I did not say anything to upset her, and she did not say anything to upset me.
> 
> Get off your throne and read what really is going on.


No throne here, I think it may already be taken.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Ooops a double post! I am soooooooo embarrassed. :lol:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> No throne here, I think it may already be taken.


True
SE


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I know they have the capability to Hit Hawaii, and having our missles in Alaska down. Have not heard any more on news if they have been fix. We were suppose to have had new ones added, but it appears they were nixs.
> 
> This is why I was against military cuts. We need the extra defence to keep the other nations who would harm us from thinking like Korea. If we let our guard down then they think they can be at war with us and win. Some may think that is just asking for war when we build up more military power, but in line with military thinking it makes them step back and worry about what we might do.


Do you really think that we do not have enough defensive capability? The cuts haven't even bee implemented yet. We spend almost 10x as much as all the other powers combined.
http://www.globalissues.org/article/75/world-military-spending#WorldMilitarySpending


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

When are our soldiers going to come home from Ahghanistan? One was killed day before yesterday. He was talking to a little boy and was knifed in the back by one of the enemies. So sad. Wishing for them home!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> It might well be just hot air--despite the rhetoric the Koreans aren't massing troups along the border, evacuating areas of their country, or doing anything else to gear up for a war. Apparently major troop movement is what the spy satellites are watching for...any sign of that and those on the West Coast--not to mention in South Korea, Japan, China etc etc--might want to head for their basements.


Maybe N. Korea is just testing the waters. We have had changes in our top personnel. It could be N. Korea wants to see what they are made of and how the US will react now.

I agree with Yarnie about them not being totally capable of releasing a nuclear bomb yet. They are definitely worthy of watching closely. They have a past of going to great lengths to put on a show but don't go all out. They pull back and get more done, they put on another show and pull back, etc., etc. Each time them come back, they are stronger. Definitely one to watch closely.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Martha French said:


> It was not meant as a compliment. It was pure sarcasm.


Grinch/witch???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Do you really think that we do not have enough defensive capability? The cuts haven't even bee implemented yet. We spend almost 10x as much as all the other powers combined.
> http://www.globalissues.org/article/75/world-military-spending#WorldMilitarySpending


Sorry I thought they had, as that was my understanding and from what I read. I would perfer that we stay in the top spot of military defense as to letting other countries think we have a weakness and think they can take us on. As this is what has happen before to other countries in the history of the world.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Martha French said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. I have never asked you to do anything.
> 
> What is a site on Pineapple Shawl that you think I asked you do do. I do not know what this is.
> 
> ...


Martha please do not let the bullies on this site force you to leave You are a voice of reason in a sea of nastiness and vile rhetoric


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are most welcome!


Janeway you are truly a nasty person and I know I will be receiving lots of nasty posts from your posse, but I really don't care. I have still not received a reason for your bigoted post about Jews. Your lawyers have tried to read your mind and explain your reasoning, but you haven't. Still waiting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When are our soldiers going to come home from Ahghanistan? One was killed day before yesterday. He was talking to a little boy and was knifed in the back by one of the enemies. So sad. Wishing for them home!


Oh that is a sad one too. when will it end? wars and roams of wars, as the bible has said.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I guess you threw all that out the window when you came to this site.


Guess so, you gotta get into the trenches when you are on this site, otherwise you can get eaten alive!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Well, on page 82 Martha said she was leaving, keeping fingers crossed. Rocky and Cheeky are still nasty as SS. I was wondering if Martha had a name change, just like Damemary?
> 
> I think we should stay out of Korea. I just find it amazing that the Left is gun ho on taking it to North Korea, but screaming about the Middle East after we were attacked. I too believe that the countries of Australia and Japan should take care of Korea. We in the US maybe target practice, but they are much closer targets. Good luck


At least we are in GOOD company.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

What has Rocky been asked? I've seen her question. Why has it not been asnwered? It's clear enough. The rest is pure childishness.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Janeway you are truly a nasty person and I know I will be receiving lots of nasty posts from your posse, but I really don't care. I have still not received a reason for your bigoted post about Jews. Your lawyers have tried to read your mind and explain your reasoning, but you haven't. Still waiting.


No Rocky, I believe you, Martha and a few others are just plain cruel. One Jane has no posse, should we believe you are in a gang with that type of language? Who cares if you have not personally received the reason you want about her comment about the Jewish merchants and Christmas. Just because you want one, does not entitle you to one. Your sense of entitlement, in my opinion, is a sad reflection on your character.

Feel a song coming on.....................................Here's a quarter call someone who cares...............gotta love C & W, it tells it like it is.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry I thought they had, as that was my understanding and from what I read. I would perfer that we stay in the top spot of military defense as to letting other countries think we have a weakness and think they can take us on. As this is what has happen before to other countries in the history of the world.


At 10x the amount of the other world powers? That is how the USSR fell apart. Their defense budget was enormous, just like ours. Since wars are now fought differently, we have to change our war philosophy. Do you realize that we haven't won a war since we have had jet planes. does that tell you any thing?.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Why should anyone answer your questions when you will not answer questions asked of you?


Ask me what you want,, I will do my best to answer you.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Why should anyone answer your questions when you will not answer questions asked of you?


By the way was I talking to you about what Janeway said?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> True
> SE


Pardon, what does SE mean, South East?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

off2knit said:


> No Rocky, I believe you, Martha and a few others are just plain cruel. One Jane has no posse, should we believe you are in a gang with that type of language? Who cares if you have not personally received the reason you want about her comment about the Jewish merchants and Christmas. Just because you want one, does not entitle you to one. Your sense of entitlement, in my opinion, is a sad reflection on your character.
> 
> Feel a song coming on.....................................Here's a quarter call someone who cares...............gotta love C & W, it tells it like it is.


Utterly pathetic. Just saying..


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> No Rocky, I believe you, Martha and a few others are just plain cruel. One Jane has no posse, should we believe you are in a gang with that type of language? Who cares if you have not personally received the reason you want about her comment about the Jewish merchants and Christmas. Just because you want one, does not entitle you to one. Your sense of entitlement, in my opinion, is a sad reflection on your character.
> 
> Feel a song coming on.....................................Here's a quarter call someone who cares...............gotta love C & W, it tells it like it is.


Are you for real? I f someone says something as bigoted as "Jews profit from Christmas", you don't think that deserves as answer or t least an explanation of the meaning behind it? I have no sense of entitlement, just a sense of decency. I may not like what you have to say, but you have a right to say it, as long as it doesn't reference ethnic, social, or religious bigotry. Since my question was not directed at you, I'm sure Janeway doesn't need your services as her attorney. Let her speak for herself, she has no problem defending or voicing her opinions.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> At least we are in GOOD company.


What does SS mean off2knit? I hope you are not referring to the SS. 
I am in very good company with rocky.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Martha please do not let the bullies on this site force you to leave You are a voice of reason in a sea of nastiness and vile rhetoric


Hmm, it goes against my every instinct to agree with the GOPers here, but in this case I don't think Janeway is overreacting. As a KP newbie I had my own unpleasant experience with Martha--don't care to relate the details in a public forum, but it was so horrendous it almost forced me off the site, and even months later the memory of it still upsets me.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What does SS mean off2knit? I hope you are not referring to the SS.
> I am in very good company with rocky.


SS stands for "Seattle Soul", a Democrat thread participant who participates of a fairly regular basis.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> SS stands for "Seattle Soul", a Democrat thread participant who participates of a fairly regular basis.


Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Are you for real? I f someone says something as bigoted as "Jews profit from Christmas", you don't think that deserves as answer or t least an explanation of the meaning behind it? I have no sense of entitlement, just a sense of decency. I may not like what you have to say, but you have a right to say it, as long as it doesn't reference ethnic, social, or religious bigotry. Since my question was not directed at you, I'm sure Janeway doesn't need your services as her attorney. Let her speak for herself, she has no problem defending or voicing her opinions.


No but many of us are sick and tired of you droning on and on and on and on over an issue that has been explained by her and others. That horse is dead, you beat it enough, Move On

SE


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is a sad one too. when will it end? wars and roams of wars, as the bible has said.


yarnlady what are roams of wars? Please explain. Thanks.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> No but many of us are sick and tired of you droning on and on and on and on over an issue that has been explained by her and others. That horse is dead, you beat it enough, Move On
> 
> SE


What was the explanation, I must have missed it.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> What was the explanation, I must have missed it.


Perhaps you are also a anti-Semite?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> No but many of us are sick and tired of you droning on and on and on and on over an issue that has been explained by her and others. That horse is dead, you beat it enough, Move On
> 
> SE


That was very unkind off2knit coming from someone who has "Have a blessed day" under her name. I thought Christians were supposed to be kind but you really pick on a lot of people and say nasty things. You accused me of being nasty but I have said nothing against you. Why are you doing this?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

off2knit said:


> No but many of us are sick and tired of you droning on and on and on and on over an issue that has been explained by her and others. That horse is dead, you beat it enough, Move On
> 
> SE


Like you lot moved on after a good 300 pages of anti-Obama unpleasantness? This one's got a long way to go yet.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I think we are victims of a hit and run, Rocky. They were all here one minute and now they are all gone. Must be what it feels like to be surrounded by a pack of wolves.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think we are victims of a hit and run, Rocky. They were all here one minute and now they are all gone. Must be what it feels like to be surrounded by a pack of wolves.


When pushed to actually answer for their actions, they get nasty or run away. You'll notice that they use the word bully a lot, but its really reaction formation. The best offense with these gals is a knowledgeable offense, however their rules are: any information has to cone from the right wing sector, has to be rooted in religious doctrine, theirs, and if it is from a liberal organization, immediately dismissed as garbage.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Like you lot moved on after a good 300 pages of anti-Obama unpleasantness? This one's got a long way to go yet.


Frankly I don't think the thread is going to end until the year 2016, when the next Presidential election is held. We'll be on Obamacare #50 by then.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Such a shame they're lying low. I was looking forward to pouring a bit of petrol on the flames. I think what's driven the poor souls away is that there are a few more of us here who are to the left of Ghenghis Khan, and they're feeling bullied.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Such a shame they're lying low. I was looking forward to pouring a bit of petrol on the flames. I think what's driven the poor souls away is that there are a few more of us here who are to the left of Ghenghis Khan, and they're feeling bullied.


That's true, usually it's about 10/2 in favor of the rightists--for some reason the ratio has really reversed itself in the last 48 hours or so.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That's true, usually it's about 10/2 in favor of the rightists--for some reason the ratio has really reversed itself in the last 48 hours or so.


Well maybe it's time there was a shift to the left.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't like it. It's quiet. Too quiet.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Well maybe it's time there was a shift to the left.


It's certainly a nice change of pace!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

They seem to be interchangeable parts of a larger machine speaking for each other as they do. It's hard to see much individuality unless one goes off on a tangent and even that has a similar cookie cutter kind of feel to it. Sociologically, interesting.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> When pushed to actually answer for their actions, they get nasty or run away. You'll notice that they use the word bully a lot, but its really reaction formation. The best offense with these gals is a knowledgeable offense, however their rules are: any information has to cone from the right wing sector, has to be rooted in religious doctrine, theirs, and if it is from a liberal organization, immediately dismissed as garbage.


In all fairness, this can be said of both sides. You gals on the left have done your fair share of hit and run tactics, usually ending with "I'm out of here" or I'm un-watching this thread", etc. and then showing up a few pages later. Much has been said against info that has come from the right wing sites. How many times has your side dismissed the right's side as garbage? Your side uses the word racist a lot, one can go on and on. Neither side is behaving, both sides can stop the name calling and just have a discussion. Please don't blame the right only for all the bad behavior, as there is plenty of blame to go around.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They seem to be interchangeable parts of a larger machine speaking for each other as they do. It's hard to see much individuality unless one goes off on a tangent and even that has a similar cookie cutter kind of feel to it. Sociologically, interesting.


I've noticed that, told them once they were like Siamese sextuplets joined at the brain. Didn't go over well, as you can imagine.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> In all fairness, this can be said of both sides. You gals on the left have done your fair share of hit and run tactics, usually ending with "I'm out of here" or I'm un-watching this thread", etc. and then showing up a few pages later. Much has been said against info that has come from the right wing sites. How many times has your side dismissed the right's side as garbage? Your side uses the word racist a lot, one can go on and on. Neither side is behaving, both sides can stop the name calling and just have a discussion. Please don't blame the right only for all the bad behavior, as there is plenty of blame to go around.


That's true, unfortunately. We all lose our tempers at times. Still, there have been periods of relative calm when some really interesting discussions have taken place. I wish we could achieve that state of inner and outer peace more often.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Surely you're not casting the first stone, Solowey?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've noticed that, told them once they were like Siamese sextuplets joined at the brain. Didn't go over well, as you can imagine.


See they are just regrouping. be prepared, the cease fire is temporary.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> See they are just regrouping. be prepared, the cease fire is temporary.


Yes, just saw a bunch come back online. I think the advance scouts have us in their cross hairs now.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They seem to be interchangeable parts of a larger machine speaking for each other as they do. It's hard to see much individuality unless one goes off on a tangent and even that has a similar cookie cutter kind of feel to it. Sociologically, interesting.


Ah yes, interchangeable parts. I guess it is a pattern you gals prefer as you do exactly the same thing. Definitely a form of flattery, yes? I see much of the same old, same old from your side as well. Sociologically interesting, hardly. More like predictable.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Ah yes, interchangeable parts. I guess it is a pattern you gals prefer as you do exactly the same thing. Definitely a form of flattery, yes? I see much of the same old, same old from your side as well. Sociologically interesting, hardly. More like predictable.


Boom! A shot across the bow.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I had better go fortify myself with a sandwich and some chips then.
:thumbup:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Excuse me, until very recently there were not enough of us to form a pack. It's a loose alliance at best. We do not spend pages on childish "whispering" or feeling songs coming on, and I for one have never offered anyone a biscuit, or said "Hello?". I could go on but I'm bored.

Sorry, should have said this is for Solowey. Can't be doing with tons of quotations.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Pardon, what does SE mean, South East?


I think SE means Supreme Empress. 
No comment necessary.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> I do have such trouble understanding you. Thank you for clarifying.


You never answer any questions so cannot understand you either. You are most welcome for whatever you thought I clarified. I do the same as you do.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Re Supreme Empress: Is there one of those little face things for rolling eyes and going "cuh"?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Excuse me, until very recently there were not enough of us to form a pack. It's a loose alliance at best. We do not spend pages on childish "whispering" or feeling songs coming on, and I for one have never offered anyone a biscuit, or said "Hello?". I could go on but I'm bored.
> 
> Sorry, should have said this is for Solowey. Can't be doing with tons of quotations.


There you are again, you have not earned the respect that others have acquired.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Is there one of those little face things for rolling eyes and going "cuh"?


Like these?
:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Is there one of those little face things for rolling eyes and going "cuh"?


Like these?
:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> There you are again, you have not earned the respect that others have acquired.


Don't you mean the respect that others insist upon but won't give? "Acquired" is a telling word. At least you have the grace not to say it's earned.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think we are victims of a hit and run, Rocky. They were all here one minute and now they are all gone. Must be what it feels like to be surrounded by a pack of wolves.


Mom, I'm home!

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

This thread is usually filled with the right-wing army, and it's always been 1 to 3 of us on the other side. It feels a little overwhelming when one is in the minority, and they (right-leaning) don't know what it feels like. I'm sure they're seeking out their reinforcements as we speak. It's a no-win situation, and I usually stay quiet until I can't stand it anymore or until I've exceeded the maximum dose of Tums.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm reading - have not kept with news today. I apparently acquired a stomach virus - looking to give it a new home. Our news here has been about the D.A that was shot in Kaufman County, Texas. Scary stuff. I will catch up on North Korea and maybe be able to add something. Later, ladies!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I think SE means Supreme Empress.
> No comment necessary.


Thank you, I am trying to get the cast of characters straight. Is she a real empress or just one in her own mind? Don't want to be disrespectful. :roll:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thank you, I am trying to get the cast of characters straight. Is she a real empress or just one in her own mind? Don't want to be disrespectful. :roll:


Have a wild guess.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thank you, I am trying to get the cast of characters straight. Is she a real empress or just one in her own mind? Don't want to be disrespectful. :roll:


I'm not even sure that's what it means. One of the others will have to tell you because I'm not of the privileged class.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Like you lot moved on after a good 300 pages of anti-Obama unpleasantness? This one's got a long way to go yet.


Shame, shame, you cannot even vote so why is Obo any of your concern?

SE is truly great! Don't you wish I could say the same about you?

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :?: :?:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm not even sure that's what it means. One of the others will have to tell you because I'm not of the privileged class.


Oh, Andrea, we do like you as you are one nice lady!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Shame, shame, you cannot even vote so why is Obo any of your concern?
> 
> SE is truly great! Don't you wish I could say the same about you?
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :?: :?:


C"Mon, Janeway. Was I right?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Have a wild guess.


No wild guesses needed! All you'all are the characters, we know who we are--do you?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Shame, shame, you cannot even vote so why is Obo any of your concern?
> 
> SE is truly great! Don't you wish I could say the same about you?
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :?: :?:


Er, not really. I think I know your criteria for greatness. And it's my business if I think it is.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This thread is usually filled with the right-wing army, and it's always been 1 to 3 of us on the other side. It feels a little overwhelming when one is in the minority, and they (right-leaning) don't know what it feels like.


Actually I've seen one or two of the rightists lose it on those rare occasions when they're outnumbered in the thread. Can't remember who it was last time, but as the lefties breached the walls she she fired a last-stand volley of fiery posts, then retreated with a final cry of "Blow it out your royal nose!" on her lips. It was a pleasant but oh-so-fleeting victory.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> C"Mon, Janeway. Was I right?


This was not meant for you but the other person--I like you!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Dare I say this? I have to leave you ladies to go walk my dogs. I'm sure you can get along without me for awhile, unless someone wants to come. It's in the mid-seventies and sunny. See you later--except aw might have to go to bed because of the time difference.
Latergators


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Er, not really. I think I know your criteria for greatness. And it's my business if I think it is.


Not making many friends yet! Still none of your business you do not even live here so take care of your business at home first!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Dare I say this? I have to leave you ladies to go walk my dogs. I'm sure you can get along without me for awhile, unless someone wants to come. It's in the mid-seventies and sunny. See you later--except aw might have to go to bed because of the time difference.
> Latergators


Oh, 70's I would go walking but too tired from PT maybe some other day?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Dare I say this? I have to leave you ladies to go walk my dogs. I'm sure you can get along without me for awhile, unless someone wants to come. It's in the mid-seventies and sunny. See you later--except aw might have to go to bed because of the time difference.
> Latergators


Ciao--but head straight back if you catch sight of the distress flares going up


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll take my phone


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually I've seen one or two of the rightists lose it on those rare occasions when they're outnumbered in the thread. Can't remember who it was last time, but as the lefties breached the walls she she fired a last-stand volley of fiery posts, then retreated with a final cry of "Blow it out your royal nose!" on her lips. It was a pleasant but oh-so-fleeting victory.


I wish I could have seen that, would have been great fun. I hope the mood lightens up a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Not making many friends yet! Still none of your business you do not even live here so take care of your business at home first!


I have as many friends as I need and want. And, as I said before, the world is my business if I decide it is. Do you know where the UK is?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Don't you mean the respect that others insist upon but won't give? "Acquired" is a telling word. At least you have the grace not to say it's earned.


No the other ladies are friends as we share cookies and coffee together! You have not earned that right yet.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No the other ladies are friends as we share cookies and coffee together! You have not earned that right yet.


Cookies and coffee. Must be lovely. Sobbing as I write.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Such a shame they're lying low. I was looking forward to pouring a bit of petrol on the flames. I think what's driven the poor souls away is that there are a few more of us here who are to the left of Ghenghis Khan, and they're feeling bullied.


You are feeling pretty brave when you think you have an audience--but they really are not listening neither are we! Play time is over sweetie!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Cookies and coffee. Must be lovely. Sobbing as I write.


Need tissues?

:?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

i know where Manchester is! I have been there. My cousins live in Chester. My other cousins live in Wales.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> i know where Manchester is! I have been there. My cousins live in Chester. My other cousins live in Wales.


Chester's lovely. I haven't been for a while though. Went to Stonehenge again yesterday on a visit to the in-laws. First time was in a blizzard, and yesterday it was lovely and springlike and freezing again, but it's always worth seeing.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Shame, shame, you cannot even vote so why is Obo any of your concern?
> 
> SE is truly great! Don't you wish I could say the same about you?
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :?: :?:


Janeway Why do you care about North Korea? Kim Jong-un is not your president. My question makes as much sense as yours does.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> What has Rocky been asked? I've seen her question. Why has it not been asnwered? It's clear enough. The rest is pure childishness.


Need a diaper change?

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I wish I could have seen that, would have been great fun. I hope the mood lightens up a bit. :thumbup:


Actually the current mood is positively jolly by thread standards. The tone improved a lot over Lent, when most of the ladies took a vow to mind their manners. Didn't last long (of course) but still things are better than they were.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Need a diaper change?
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


No. Do you? See, I can get into this stupidity as well.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Janeway Why do you care about North Korea? Kim Jong-un is not your president. My question makes as much sense as yours does.


Quite.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Utterly pathetic. Just saying..


Darlin' you just are not reading the words correctly--it is a song. Since you know so much about America, thought you would get the lingo!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Darlin' you just are not reading the words correctly--it is a song. Since you know so much about America, thought you would get the lingo!


Darlin', thank goodness you are here to put me right. What is lingo?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Quite.


Neither of you deserve an answer!

:twisted: :hunf: :?: :shock: :mrgreen: :thumbdown:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry, it is dinner time!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh, don't be like that. I'm starting to enjoy our little chat.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I'm reading - have not kept with news today. I apparently acquired a stomach virus - looking to give it a new home. Our news here has been about the D.A that was shot in Kaufman County, Texas. Scary stuff. I will catch up on North Korea and maybe be able to add something. Later, ladies!


he was shot because the killer was exercising his second amendment rights


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Where did Janeway go? Too hot in the kitchen without her posse?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I think it was not altogether serious.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually I've seen one or two of the rightists lose it on those rare occasions when they're outnumbered in the thread. Can't remember who it was last time, but as the lefties breached the walls she she fired a last-stand volley of fiery posts, then retreated with a final cry of "Blow it out your royal nose!" on her lips. It was a pleasant but oh-so-fleeting victory.


Oh here we go again, thought we at least you and I were pass it.

Remember I am right I am always right.

Also did not run and hide actual went out to supper, apparently you all eat in front of your computors.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So with your reasoning, I could exercise my second amendment rights and shoot you.


Serious broadside. The GOP cannons now appear fully charged and ready for battle.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I thought it was only your God who is always right.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh here we go again, thought we at least you and I were pass it.
> 
> Remember I am right I am always right.
> 
> Also did not run and hide actual went out to supper, apparently you all eat in front of your computors.


That was you?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Zoom! [sending up distress flares for any lefties in the vicinity to come to our aid]


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That was you?


Oh come on get over it, we had finial made peace.

Maybe we should back up with the CIA and FBI again. 
Hate to really say this but I wasn't upset was laughing the whole time.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

So from your reasoning all shootings could be or can be justified because of the second amendment. 

Whether said in jest or for whatever reason. 
Two people were shot, 5 children lost both of their parents. 
Don't find it or any killing something to make light of.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh come on get over it, we had finial made peace.


Obviously a peace treaty written on shifting sand..now please excuse me while I trot over to the sink to fill a few water balloons.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Heard on the news since I came home the administration has now decide to reinstate the Clinton housing plan. 

The one where the bottom drop out of housing market. Remember the one that cause banks to go belly up and our taxes were used to prop up the banks which in turn charged the people more interest so they couldn't meet house payments, and end in foreclosure.

Well this one is the same but even better, the administration has told the banks if they belly up the goverment will back them.

So this means the realtors will tell people they can afford houses which they can't, and them these people will go to banks that promise them low interest loans, which over time the banks will not be able to keep up with all they have lent out, which means they will start raising interst rates which these same people who couldn't afford the house any way will default, amd then bankrupts will just come out of those banks and the goverment will back them again.

I for one hope this does not go through. We can't even meet the debits we owe now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That was you?


bite my bippie little one, go play with your pretend dollies, while the grown up's have a discussion.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Where did Janeway go? Too hot in the kitchen without her posse?


you must be getting hot on the backside of your arse. You have disappeared too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Aw you don't count

Rocky Susan Cheeky on the bottom side. 

how brave you all are. Maybe as I am a bigot, and racist, and the FBI and CIA are after me,I should tell you. 

Your tongues are as long as your tails. Love this one just have to say it.

The three of you together could not make one good brain.

How about this one this one if you three could use just 1/4 of your brain, there would still be enough room for the air in there to fill up a helium balloon.


now I have had my jollies.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are feeling pretty brave when you think you have an audience--but they really are not listening neither are we! Play time is over sweetie!


welcome back sweet old janeway, I've missed your rapier wit. you haven't changed a bit. tolerant, understanding and welcoming.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Know I have had my jollies.


Hope it was worth it...know the effort involved in firing up a few brain cells has left you panting on your sofa.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

East Coast of USA is probably safe with their heads in the sand.......unless the wind shifts or they hit the water supply.

Actually I think it is a real threat because they do have capabilities and they are impulsive. Lordy!



susanmos2000 said:


> It might well be just hot air--despite the rhetoric the Koreans aren't massing troups along the border, evacuating areas of their country, or doing anything else to gear up for a war. Apparently major troop movement is what the spy satellites are watching for...any sign of that and those on the West Coast--not to mention in South Korea, Japan, China etc etc--might want to head for their basements.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

what is the song?


aw9358 said:


> Darlin', thank goodness you are here to put me right
> 
> . What is lingo?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Not to change the subject
Kudos to Colorado and Connecticut for strengthening gun laws. Not strong enough to my liking, but a step in the right direction. In Connecticut where they have a Democratic majority and could've passed it without the repub votes, it was a bipartisan bill. They actually worked together. Maybe they could give a few lessons to the House.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

p.s. I'm back and now have to prepare dinner.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Not to change the subject
> Kudos to Colorado and Connecticut for strengthening gun laws. Not strong enough to my liking, but a step in the right direction. In Connecticut where they have a Democratic majority and could've passed it without the repub votes, it was a bipartisan bill. They actually worked together. Maybe they could give a few lessons to the House.


What did they change re: the guns laws already on the books? I thought the laws in those states were already pretty stiff.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Not to change the subject
> Kudos to Colorado and Connecticut for strengthening gun laws. Not strong enough to my liking, but a step in the right direction. In Connecticut where they have a Democratic majority and could've passed it without the repub votes, it was a bipartisan bill. They actually worked together. Maybe they could give a few lessons to the House.


That's good to hear as long as it does not take away all the rights to bear arms. I think assult weapons should be band.

Do you know if they did anything about mental health subject. Would be good if they did something about that too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You get no respect with no more logic than Country Western lyrics. The name calling sounds like children....and not well-behaved ones.



aw9358 said:


> Utterly pathetic. Just saying..


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> What did they change re: the guns laws already on the books?


Connecticut limited ammo magazines to 10 rounds, banned ammo that can pierce armor, and will require background checks on all sales. Don't remember Colorado's---I have to look it up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hope it was worth it...know the effort involved in firing up a few brain cells has left you panting on your sofa.


I have more brains than you would know what to do with in your pea size brain.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I forgot. There was something in the Connecticut law about mental illness, too, but I can't remember.
I agree with YarnLady that assault weapons should be totally banned. Weapons made for killing shouldn't be needed by citizens.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Susan, your brain sounds wonderful to me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Al do you know if there has been any movement on the budget? 

It is getting to be another free for all spending in Washington again.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have more brains than you would know what to do with in your pea size brain.


Ooooh, cutting. Check your English, by the way. Just sayin'.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Haven't heard about any movement on the budget. Has anyone else?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/25/colorado-campus-gun-ban_n_2949916.html

Here's an article about Colorado gun laws, but I have to admit to not reading the whole thing yet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bigoted comments will continue to bring questions until the end of time. (North Korea could speed things along.)

The reason for the questions is the fact that no one can believe that anyone would say such hateful things.

I hope I've cleared this up. Ignorant comments will not pass without rebuttal.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hello Seattle, as I thought we were being civil to each other these days--guess that is what I get for thinking!
> 
> Sticking your nose in again where it does not belong?
> 
> This is not my personal site as there are plenty of lovely ladies talking! Need my magnifying glass?


I'm sorry you don't seem to understand what a public forum is. You do tend to treat topic this as your own private site, telling people who disagree with you to go away or that they haven't been around here long enough to have the privilege of making remarks. Anyone who wants to participate in this topic gets to "stick their nose" wherever they like. If that happens to be into something you've said, that's just the way it is. It's just the same for all of us, so you are not being singled out.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hurray! I feel wonderful. Game point.



aw9358 said:


> Such a shame they're lying low. I was looking forward to pouring a bit of petrol on the flames. I think what's driven the poor souls away is that there are a few more of us here who are to the left of Ghenghis Khan, and they're feeling bullied.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have more brains than you would know what to do with in your pea size brain.


What's that you say, yarnlady, you have a pea size brain. Don't tilt your head darlin or it might fall out one of your nostrils. It's an old country song don't you know. Kind of catchy tune darlin. I like the one that says Don't call me darlin darlin. how about you yarnlady?
Now remember keep your head up and for g sake please don't sneeze! Just trying to help you out. It's the neighborly thing to do.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess we should all be glad to have you as referee. When were you appointed and by whom?



soloweygirl said:


> In all fairness, this can be said of both sides. You gals on the left have done your fair share of hit and run tactics, usually ending with "I'm out of here" or I'm un-watching this thread", etc. and then showing up a few pages later. Much has been said against info that has come from the right wing sites. How many times has your side dismissed the right's side as garbage? Your side uses the word racist a lot, one can go on and on. Neither side is behaving, both sides can stop the name calling and just have a discussion. Please don't blame the right only for all the bad behavior, as there is plenty of blame to go around.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> I guess we should all be glad to have you as referee. When were you appointed and by whom?


I can't remember the last time there were so many right-minded people on this thread!! I'm almost giddy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What's that you say, yarnlady, you have a pea size brain. Don't tilt your head darlin or it might fall out one of your nostrils. It's an old country song don't you know. Kind of catchy tune darlin. I like the one that says Don't call me darlin darlin. how about you yarnlady?
> Now remember keep your head up and for g sake please don't sneeze! Just trying to help you out. It's the neighborly thing to do.


Ah I love your dry wit you English are know for that. :thumbup:

Bottoms up you have a fire going there lady.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have more brains than you would know what to do with in your pea size brain.


True enough...the thought of carting the extra cells in my cheeks doesn't appeal to me. How do you manage to sit down in front of your computer? Couldn't be a comfortable position for you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

One sixth of a brain is more than I would have guessed, judging from their comments.

You're right. It's too quiet. Want to bet that they're up to something? It feels like the suspense in a horror movie when they go to look in the attic or basement.....



susanmos2000 said:


> I've noticed that, told them once they were like Siamese sextuplets joined at the brain. Didn't go over well, as you can imagine.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You lady's are such jollies and so funnyl

Al like have said before find no fault with you as you usual are not into name calling. Will always respect you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree whole-heartedly. I love to exchange information and opinion. I've also learned to appreciate a good scrap around here.



susanmos2000 said:


> That's true, unfortunately. We all lose our tempers at times. Still, there have been periods of relative calm when some really interesting discussions have taken place. I wish we could achieve that state of inner and outer peace more often.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah I love your dry wit you English are know for that. :thumbup:
> 
> Bottoms up


Please, Yarnie. Flaunting your brain is not going to silence us.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's not 'grace'...just poor writing skill. IMHO



aw9358 said:


> Don't you mean the respect that others insist upon but won't give? "Acquired" is a telling word. At least you have the grace not to say it's earned.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Is this the calm before the storm or did they all take their marbles and go home for the night except yarnlady? The tension is getting unbearable. :shock:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Is this the calm before the storm or did they all take their marbles and go home for the night except yarnlady?


Maybe so, it would explain why the remaining GOPer's head sounds so hollow when you tap it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You lady's are such jollies and so funnyl
> 
> Al like have said before find no fault with you as you usual are not into name calling. Will always respect you.


Most of the time I'm outnumbered and just leave. None of you on the other side knows what that feels like. I've sat through so many days of watching comment after comment of ripping Obama, Michelle, their kids, Biden, and every other Democrat, that it feels good to know I'm surrounded by friends instead of enemies. There have been page after page of really trashy stuff posted about our President. The thing that bothers me the most is when I hear what a good Christian someone is and in the next breath they're tearing down every Democrat and left-leaning person in sight and actually laughing about it. I can't tolerate that kind of hypocrisy. And, I can't stand the racial epithets and bigoted language. When anyone is pushed over his/her limit, s/he explodes, and you can't blame her/him. So, I try to keep a civil tongue until I can't.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Is this the calm before the storm or did they all take their marbles and go home for the night except yarnlady? The tension is getting unbearable. :shock:


I'm sure the wagons are circling or they've gone to another hiding place.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Everyone is entitled to an opinion. Don't try to scare people away.

I would prefer you not comment when you have no knowledge. I know. Dream on.



Janeway said:


> Shame, shame, you cannot even vote so why is Obo any of your concern?
> 
> SE is truly great! Don't you wish I could say the same about you?
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :?: :?:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Most of the time I'm outnumbered and just leave. None of you on the other side knows what that feels like. I've sat through so many days of watching comment after comment of ripping Obama, Michelle, their kids, Biden, and every other Democrat, that it feels good to know I'm surrounded by friends instead of enemies. There have been page after page of really trashy stuff posted about our President. The thing that bothers me the most is when I hear what a good Christian someone is and in the next breath they're tearing down every Democrat and left-leaning person in sight and actually laughing about it. I can't tolerate that kind of hypocrisy. And, I can't stand the racial epithets and bigoted language. When anyone is pushed over his/her limit, s/he explodes, and you can't blame her/him. So, I try to keep a civil tongue until I can't.


Al I am really sorry if I cause you to feel that way I hope you can forgive me. I do know I get a bit pushy . Will leave it at that. Still respect you and the post we have had together.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Perish the thought.



Janeway said:


> No the other ladies are friends as we share cookies and coffee together! You have not earned that right yet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Tea and Sangria with goodies for my friends. (You know who you are.....and who you aren't.) Linen napkins and hankies. No tears. No problem.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm sure the wagons are circling or they've gone to another hiding place.


Not sure, maybe they thought releasing a single dog of war to nip at our heels was enough for one night.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Visiting Stonehenge must be like visiting this thread in KP. Prehistoric mystery.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I have as many friends as I need and want. And, as I said before, the world is my business if I decide it is. Do you know where the UK is?


Isn't that a Disneyworld park in Orlando somewhere?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess you could try.

Is that a threat?



joeysomma said:


> So with your reasoning, I could exercise my second amendment rights and shoot you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Game point.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Where did Janeway go? Too hot in the kitchen without her posse?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No we eat fashionably late.



theyarnlady said:


> Oh here we go again, thought we at least you and I were pass it.
> 
> Remember I am right I am always right.
> 
> Also did not run and hide actual went out to supper, apparently you all eat in front of your computors.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Isn't that a Disneyworld park in Orlando somewhere?


Now that is funny. Nice one.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Anyway, much as I hate to leave, it's 2.04 here and tomorrow's an early get up. So I'll bid you goodnight, and don't forget to play nice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yarnlady, you are deluded. You are not right, much less always right. I guess it's okay to be deluded if it keeps you quiet.



theyarnlady said:


> Oh here we go again, thought we at least you and I were pass it.
> 
> Remember I am right I am always right.
> 
> Also did not run and hide actual went out to supper, apparently you all eat in front of your computors.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Not to change the subject
> Kudos to Colorado and Connecticut for strengthening gun laws. Not strong enough to my liking, but a step in the right direction. In Connecticut where they have a Democratic majority and could've passed it without the repub votes, it was a bipartisan bill. They actually worked together. Maybe they could give a few lessons to the House.


And these are going to curb crime how since nobody is prosecuting the existing laws presently on the books? The only thing it's going to do is allow the politicians to say,"I did something!" Much ado about nothing to me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Incoming! I'm smoking....not cigarettes.



susanmos2000 said:


> Zoom! [sending up distress flares for any lefties in the vicinity to come to our aid]


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Visiting Stonehenge must be like visiting this thread in KP. Prehistoric mystery.


No, they're making progress. The GOP vehicle of choice used to be foot-powered, now they've added an engine with a little birdie inside.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I can't remember the last time there were so many right-minded people on this thread!! I'm almost giddy!


Don't let it go to your head.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm sure the wagons are circling or they've gone to another hiding place.


Nope. Just got back from dinner with my son and DIL.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Forgive me darlin' if I don't believe everything you say.

Ps. That's such a nice quote about it is important to be nice. No wonder you confuse me. It's like being beamed into an alternate universe.



theyarnlady said:


> Heard on the news since I came home the administration has now decide to reinstate the Clinton housing plan.
> 
> The one where the bottom drop out of housing market. Remember the one that cause banks to go belly up and our taxes were used to prop up the banks which in turn charged the people more interest so they couldn't meet house payments, and end in foreclosure.
> 
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Isn't that a Disneyworld park in Orlando somewhere?


Uh-oh, another GOP hound has just leaped out of the bushes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I noticed your sarcasm could not cover 'intelligent.' Of course that would be the last adjective anyone could imagine for Janeway.



rocky1991 said:


> welcome back sweet old janeway, I've missed your rapier wit. you haven't changed a bit. tolerant, understanding and welcoming.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Not to change the subject
> Kudos to Colorado and Connecticut for strengthening gun laws. Not strong enough to my liking, but a step in the right direction. In Connecticut where they have a Democratic majority and could've passed it without the repub votes, it was a bipartisan bill. They actually worked together. Maybe they could give a few lessons to the House.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I noticed your sarcasm could not cover 'intelligent.' Of course that would be the last adjective anyone could imagine for Janeway.


Watch out, damemary. Them's fighting words to the hounds...you'll have one clamped about each ankle.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not sure, maybe they thought releasing a single dog of war to nip at our heels was enough for one night.


I don't know about that. If it's my youngest sons puppy that we have long term, temporary custody of its almost comparable to a death sentence. That [email protected] is going to be the death of me yet. I'm on week 5 of a badly sprained ankle that he caused and I'm still limping. Add to that the bruise on my forehead from him popping open the bathroom door when I was bending over, the bite marks on my wrist from when he didn't want to give up the spool of thread with the threaded needle in it (he illegally broke into my sewing room), and other best forgotten injuries. I'm too old for this crap!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> Tea and Sangria with goodies for my friends. (You know who you are.....and who you aren't.) Linen napkins and hankies. No tears. No problem.


Forget the tea. Pass the Sangria.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I don't know about that. If it's my youngest sons puppy that we have long term, temporary custody of its almost comparable to a death sentence. That [email protected] is going to be the death of me yet. I'm on week 5 of a badly sprained ankle that he caused and I'm still limping. Add to that the bruise on my forehead from him popping open the bathroom door when I was bending over, the bite marks on my wrist from when he didn't want to give up the spool of thread with the threaded needle in it (he illegally broke into my sewing room), and other best forgotten injuries. I'm too old for this crap!


[quick break from the mud-slinging]
Sounds like a certain puppy needs some serious obedience training. If you find a good school for him let me know--maybe they take cats as well. My two are out of control these days.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

damemary said:


> Yarnlady, you are deluded. You are not right, much less always right. I guess it's okay to be deluded if it keeps you quiet.


Oh dear, snoozi you are so quick to name call. If you are of the opinion that delusion is the key to being quiet, you must consider yourself a deaf mute.

I have read over 10 or so pages and the delusional giddiness that was written was so pathetic. All this gang talk of being part of a posse, smoking not legal substances, abusing alcohol, looking up gun laws...... what is the left evolving into?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> (quick break from the mud-slinging)
> Sounds like a certain puppy needs some serious obedience training. If you find a good school for him let me know--maybe they take cats as well. My two are out of control these days.


He already went and passed. He's a typical, sneaky teenager. Decides what he wants to obey or not obey.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Uh-oh, another GOP hound has just leaped out of the bushes.


I am leaving this lively bastion of fun for now Susan. See you later.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I am leaving this lively bastion of fun for now Susan. See you later.


Don't rush back, we could all use a sense of peacefulness and not such rancor with cheesy blimey from across the galaxy of ponds.

SE


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Oh dear, snoozi you are so quick to name call. If you are of the opinion that delusion is the key to being quiet, you must consider yourself a deaf mute.
> 
> I have read over 10 or so pages and the delusional giddiness that was written was so pathetic. All this gang talk of being part of a posse, smoking not legal substances, abusing alcohol, looking up gun laws...... what is the left evolving into?


Perhaps a mirror image of the right? Alarming thought but....Yabba-Dabba Doo! (sorry, it just slipped out)


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Have to go myself to supervise my son's homework. Enjoy temporary possession of the tree house, ladies.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Don't remember any of my friends admitting to illegal drug use. But I guess people who think they are Fred Flintstone probably are not grounded in reality.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

http://dinarvets.com/forums/index.php?/topic/52464-do-not-use-safety-deposit-boxes/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I can do it with a little help from my friends. Are you in?

Ps. Everyone search 'basketball halftime' and be ready to be dazzled.



susanmos2000 said:


> Watch out, damemary. Them's fighting words to the hounds...you'll have one clamped about each ankle.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, puppies! Bless you for being so kind to watch the little...darling. Son owes you big time!



thumper5316 said:


> I don't know about that. If it's my youngest sons puppy that we have long term, temporary custody of its almost comparable to a death sentence. That [email protected] is going to be the death of me yet. I'm on week 5 of a badly sprained ankle that he caused and I'm still limping. Add to that the bruise on my forehead from him popping open the bathroom door when I was bending over, the bite marks on my wrist from when he didn't want to give up the spool of thread with the threaded needle in it (he illegally broke into my sewing room), and other best forgotten injuries. I'm too old for this crap!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been reading every post and I don't recall anything about illegal drugs. Where does that come from? Thank you.



off2knit said:


> Don't remember any of my friends admitting to illegal drug use. But I guess people who think they are Fred Flintstone probably are not grounded in reality.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like suspicious site. Beware.



off2knit said:


> http://dinarvets.com/forums/index.php?/topic/52464-do-not-use-safety-deposit-boxes/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm trying out the zipline. This is fun.



susanmos2000 said:


> Have to go myself to supervise my son's homework. Enjoy temporary possession of the tree house, ladies.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm trying out the zipline. This is fun.


Be sure to lay in a supply of coconuts...might be useful in case of a siege, both for eating and dropping on unsuspecting noggins.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Excuse me, until very recently there were not enough of us to form a pack. It's a loose alliance at best. We do not spend pages on childish "whispering" or feeling songs coming on, and I for one have never offered anyone a biscuit, or said "Hello?". I could go on but I'm bored.
> 
> Sorry, should have said this is for Solowey. Can't be doing with tons of quotations.


Mom, I'm home! When did you become "we" or "us" as "they" don't want you either!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> welcome back sweet old janeway, I've missed your rapier wit. you haven't changed a bit. tolerant, understanding and welcoming.


Thank you Rocky. Now I'm old, witty, tolerant, understanding, and welcoming?

Mom, I'm home!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Be sure to lay in a supply of coconuts...might be useful in case of a siege, both for eating and dropping on unsuspecting noggins.


Why is it that, to this day, I can't think of coconuts without being reminded of the opening scene in Monty Python and the Holy Grail?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> They picked the youngest son because the older one didn't want the job. That was brought out prior to the father's death.
> 
> The situation requires statesmanship and not as easily solved as a mother applying a wooden spoon to the seat of their pants. Thankfully I know no Mother's doing that!


The father picked the son who was most completely and perfectly indoctrinated in his father's beliefs. The fact that he is not the oldest son, who ought to have inherited his father's place, is an insult to that oldest son, and gives Kim Jong Un all the more reason to to rattle his nuclear saber to prove his worthiness. Kim Jong Un will do a lo more than just make angry statements. He will act.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I can't remember the last time there were so many right-minded people on this thread!! I'm almost giddy!


We still like you even though we are right! Left I mean, but we are always right.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What's that you say, yarnlady, you have a pea size brain. Don't tilt your head darlin or it might fall out one of your nostrils. It's an old country song don't you know. Kind of catchy tune darlin. I like the one that says Don't call me darlin darlin. how about you yarnlady?
> Now remember keep your head up and for g sake please don't sneeze! Just trying to help you out. It's the neighborly thing to do.


This is way, way, below the belt, just when I was beginning to "like" you! Now I will have to think as YarnLady is my friend!

What size hat do you wear? Now don't be shy, tell the truth!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What's that you say, yarnlady, you have a pea size brain. Don't tilt your head darlin or it might fall out one of your nostrils. It's an old country song don't you know. Kind of catchy tune darlin. I like the one that says Don't call me darlin darlin. how about you yarnlady?
> Now remember keep your head up and for g sake please don't sneeze! Just trying to help you out. It's the neighborly thing to do.


so, Cheeky, you've bought into the tone of this topic in record time. How interesting.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm sure the wagons are circling or they've gone to another hiding place.


Oh, yes, the Indians are coming!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Perish the thought.


Was not talking to you--the jury is still out on you Suzi_Suz!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Isn't that a Disneyworld park in Orlando somewhere?


I want to ride where is it located in the park?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I am leaving this lively bastion of fun for now Susan. See you later.


Darn, I am just getting warmed up and you are leaving?

:mrgreen: :hunf: :hunf: :-( :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159771-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

